#ubuntu-touch 2012-05-28
<lilstevie> cnd: when you are about http://androidroot.mobi/2012/05/27/introducing-wheelie-nvflash-for-asus-transformer-tf101-b70/
<dandrader> my status: working on the logic that delivers gestures to nux areas.
<bregma> does anyone have any last-minute bits to add to utouch-geis?  I'm thinking of doing a point release soon
<Satoris> How about ponies?
<dandrader> not me
<bregma> Satoris, utouch-geis already has ponies, rainbow unicorn flying ponies
<Satoris> Oh, ok. Nothing more to add, then.
<cnd> dandrader|lunch, bregma: I'm in lexington at a sprint
<cnd> my latency may be rather high
<cnd> lilstevie, ^^
<cnd> lilstevie, cool stuff :)
#ubuntu-touch 2012-05-29
<dandrader> cnd, cnd_ ping
<cnd> dandrader, opng
<cnd> pong :)
<dandrader> I'm seeing a really weird behavior in synclient
<dandrader> ClickFinger3 has a different value every single time I query it
<cnd> hrm
<cnd> interesting
<dandrader> have you ever seem this?
<cnd> no
<cnd> dandrader, do you mean that if you run it three times in a row on your terminal
<cnd> it changes?
<dandrader> yes
<cnd> that's really weird
<dandrader> indeed :)
<cnd> I've never heard of that
<cnd> oh, I might now
<cnd> know
<cnd> do you have "disable trackpad while typing"?
<dandrader> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1013710/
<cnd> whoa, those are really wrong values
<cnd> dandrader, I have no clue
<dandrader> cnd, no. "disable trackpad while typing" is not checked
<cnd> ok, I have no idea then
<dandrader> well. I might do the Windows approach: reboot and hope for the best
<cnd> dandrader, log out/log in would be good enough
<dandrader> ok
<dandrader> ok, synaptics seems to be behaving now
<dandrader> oh, now it's crazy again
<dandrader> issuing "synclient ClickFinger3=0" triggered it (it was already zero)
<dandrader> actually ""xinput set-prop 11 "Synaptics Click Action" 0"" did it
<dandrader> at least I can still play with 4-touches gestures :)
<cnd> dandrader|afk, interesting, feel free to open up gdb on your Xorg server to figure out what's going on :)
<speakman> Hi folks! Running latest stuff from precise-proposed and now I can't almost use two finger scroll on my 2012 MacBook Air. What's happening? :)
<speakman> scrolling in Google Chrome makes it scroll both upwards and downwards randomly.
<doug> is there any good explanations on utouch-grail internals?  like on slices, subscriptions, events, handles, touchmaps, etc...
<dandrader> doug, I'm afraid not
<doug> okeydoke.  guess that means picking through source...
<doug> where do the UF symbols come from?  Like UFTouch, etc...
<doug> ah, utouch-frame...
#ubuntu-touch 2012-05-30
<speakman> Any updates on pixel-smooth scrolling in Chromium?
<bregma> hey guys, could I get a review of https://code.launchpad.net/~bregma/libgrip/lp-872022/+merge/107877 ??
<dandrader> I know nothing about that code base
<Satoris> Why does moving it outside the if fix the crash? To me it would seem to make it be called more often (which is the cause of the crash, if I understand correctly).
<bregma> the signal was being called for every widget in the visual stack rather than just for the top-level widget peered with a window, resulting in dereferences of a deleted pointer
<bregma> it's convoluted
<bregma> very convoluted
<Satoris> An X/GTK issue convoluted? Why, I never.
<Satoris> So calling it the first time makes the other calls not happen or something convoluteder?
<bregma> removing the toplevel_notify_cb slot on the lower-level widgets and re-queing on the higher-level widget until the top-level widget is peered with a window results in the toplevel_mapped_cb callback only being called once, instead of for each widget
<doug> hey, what does the pinch threshold (minimum ratio of 1.1) solve?
<doug> like, what problems it keeps from happening...
<dandrader> doug, it defines by how much you have to spread your fingers apart so that it's considered a pinch gesture
<dandrader> doug, if the value is too small, virtually any gesture will be considered as a pinch
<dandrader> since there's always some small variation in the distance between fingers when performing any gesture
<dandrader> or, conversely, by how much you have to bring them together
<dandrader> well, gotta go now
#ubuntu-touch 2012-05-31
<burli> howdy
<burli> cnd, cnd_ are you here?
<bregma> burli, he may be on the road travelling to/from an event
<burli> oh, ok
<burli> maybe someone else has an answer
<burli> I have an Viewsonic Viewpad 10 Tablet (with Atom)
<burli> I still have problems with the touchscreen. After a few "touches" I can move the mouse, but I can't click
<burli> And I have this Problem with different desktops. Currently I try Bodhi Linux with Enlightment
<burli> So it should not be a problem of Compiz or Unity
<burli> Is it a Xorg or Driver issue?
<burli> may a kernel update to 3.4 can help?
<Jonii> Is uTouch reality yet?
<Jonii> Or anything like that? I mean, there's so much you could do with multi-finger gestures. Like, changing desktop using multitouch swipe, some gesture to juggle between windows, all that.
<doug> what hardware were you hoping to use it on?
<Jonii> I don't understand the question, or rather, purpose of the question
<Jonii> I want to use it on my laptop, ultrabook called zenbook
<Jonii> Does that give you the information you wanted?
<doug> does it have multitouch hardware?
<Jonii> 4 finger touch brings up dashboard and 3 finger pinch minimizes a window
<doug> i'd say yes, then.
<Jonii> By the way, having that window move thing at 3 finger touch is annoying. Is there a way to protest that feature?
<Jonii> Anyway, this is great, I never before really understood how these gestures work, before coming here and reading that url at topic. When should I check for desktop change swipe feature, and gesture to change windows, and a way to disable annoying system gestures?
<Jonii> Or anything else that's cool?
#ubuntu-touch 2013-05-27
<mfisch> mhall119: the new dconf key is com.canonical.powerd activity-timeout, I posted it on g+ too
<xenos1984> hi everyone, does anyone have an idea how much effort it takes to compile an app for ubuntu touch, which compiles out of the box for ubuntu desktop? can i simply follow the same procedure - install all the dev libraries, compiler etc. - on ubuntu touch and compile it, or am i missing something? the program i'd like to port / use on ubuntu touch is a navigation app named "Navit" ( http://www.navit-project.org/ )
<jazz> hi
<jazz> can i flash ubuntu to samsung GT p3100?
<jazz> is file availiable for the model samsung tab gt p3100?
<dholbach> good morning
<Yaakovi> So is Ubuntu Touch about to finally be here?
<user82> short question: is a real LOCK screen planned? pin, facedetection etc?
<nerochiaro> timp: i marked this bug as "opinion" but maybe it should be "wontfix" https://bugs.launchpad.net/gallery-app/+bug/1088671 << i think right now there's no reason to spend time tryring to remove that warning.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1088671 in gallery-app "[sdk] "Ubuntu.Application is not installed" warning at startup" [Low,Opinion]
<asac> when booting GN into recovery mode i get this android thing on the back with a warning sign on top
<asac> and nothing happens
<asac> ogra_: ?
<ogra_> asac, no menu above ?
<ogra_> (any text below ?)
<asac> ogra_: well.. first i get the bootloader thing ... there i use volume to go to recover
<asac> hit the power button
<asac> it starts booting with google sign
<asac> now i get the droid lying on its back :)
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> looks like you have a broken recovery mode then
<asac> i unlocked the4 fphone already
<asac> how is that?
<ogra_> we dont touch recovery ... must have been like that before
<asac> well..
<ogra_> we have a recovery image that you can flash via fastboot
<asac> hmm
<asac> i have never touched anything like this here
<asac> e.g. its a pristine GN
<ogra_> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/daily-preinstalled/current/raring-preinstalled-recovery-armel+maguro.img
<ogra_> grab that
<asac> ok
<asac> so in that picture
<asac> i was able to ge ta menu
<asac> that asks me:
<asac> reboot system now
<asac> apply update from adb
<ogra_> boot into bootloader (teh part with the menu where you can select via vol up/dn)
<asac> wipe cache partition
<asac> etc.
<ogra_> then, on the PC:
<ogra_> (oh, and you need android-tools-fastboot installed)
<asac> one
<asac> sec
<ogra_> sudo fastboot flash recovery /path/to /img
<asac> now it tells me: now send the package you want to apply
<asac> to the device with "adb sideload filename"
<ogra_> then: sudo fastboot reboot recovery
<asac> guess thats a bad idea?
<ogra_> well, that should enable you to send a zip
<asac> yeah
<asac> i send our first zip
<asac> :)
<ogra_> i would still recommend flashing the ubuntu recovery though
<asac> but this mode is called "android system recovery"
<asac> so after first zip i have to reboot and directly go to recovery again, right?
<asac> ogra_: ?
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> to flash the second zip
<asac> it told e that installation was aborted btw
<asac> guess i will flash the rocvery
<ogra_> yeah
<asac> our approach is very weird
<asac> why cant we just ship the .img... and i can flash them :)
<asac> ogra_: the fastboot flash recovery finished with success
<asac> on device i dont see anything special.. it still is in the bootloasder
 * asac boots to recovery now
<asac> that looks better :)
<asac> the droid has a spinning heart
<ogra_> you should see a violet bg with ubuntu logo
<asac> ogra_: i just flashed recovery for now
<ogra_> and a menu at the top
<ogra_> right, i'm talking about recovery
<asac> lets see... i think it picked up the .zip file :)
<asac> from the previopus attempt
<asac> nbow i have the bootloader
<asac> err
<asac> the menu
<asac> and the ubuntu stuff
<asac> now i can say insall zip fromsideload
<asac> let me try that again
<asac> ogra_: do i really need to reboot between applying the zip1 and zip2?
 * asac tries to skip that
<ogra_> you should be ablet to sideload the second zip
<asac> yeah
<asac> doing both in one shot
<asac> ogra_: i dont get what the .img files are for in the download dir
<asac> can i just fastboot flash those instead of the zip juggling?
<ogra_> they are for convenience
<ogra_> yes, you can flash them
<ogra_> the armel zip contains system and boot by default
<asac> ogra_: so just the .img files would be enough ?
<ogra_> so if you flash that, it is the same as if fastboot flashing these two
<asac> no more zip crazyness?
<asac> intersting
<asac> why is that not our default to get started
<ogra_> on systems that support fastboot flashing, yes
<asac> but the ubuntu part is not in the .img
<asac> is it?
<ogra_> because about 60% of the phones out there dont have a fastboot mode
<ogra_> the ubuntu rootfs is in the armhf zip
<ogra_> all armel files are android ...
<asac> sure ... i want that directly in the .img ...
<ogra_> the armel zip contains boot and system by default
<asac> thats not possible?
<ogra_> the img files are for convenience for people that can use fastboot
<asac> wait
 * ogra_ waits
<asac> i want the zip file IN the .img
<asac> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/daily-preinstalled/20130526/raring-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip
<ogra_> thats the wrong way round :)
<asac> that one
<asac> ... why isnt that in the .img
<asac> ?
<asac> i just want to flash four .img
<asac> and done
<asac> u know?
<ogra_> you could create one armhf img per device that would contain the system and boot img's
<ogra_> err
<ogra_> one armhf zip i mean
<asac> i want per device .img files
<asac> those should contain everything needed imo :_)
<asac> anyawy
<asac> so this deploying is now happening
<ogra_> but that would add 512M per device to cdimage
<asac> right
<asac> thats one reason to avoid that
<ogra_> which is a massive waste
<asac> but ....
<asac> :)
<asac> ultimately we have per device .iso anyway
<ogra_> and there is no reason to have any device specific bits in the rootfs
<asac> on cdimage ... for armel
<ogra_> at least in an way that requires such a  singe zip setup
<asac> sure..;. its kind of the reinvention of the linaro hwpack+rootfs split :)
<ogra_> also the image based upgrades will use single img/zip files
<asac> just saying that if it was an old style ubuntu image
<ogra_> right
<asac> we would just ship on iso for each device
<asac> ... so there we just accept that pain :)
<asac> but here we try to be better
<asac> :)\
<asac> anyway ... it looks promissing... still depploying
<ogra_> sure, we could do it in a single zip, but it would be a massive waste of cdimage space and massively add to the build time
<asac> i believe i have a phone soon!!
<ogra_> :)
<asac> how long does the deploy/unpack usually take?
<asac> more like 10 minutes?
<ogra_> once we have the toolcahin packaged we can offer to upgrade libhybris and the platform api from the ubuntu rootfs side
<asac> i think
<asac> its there
<ogra_> which means you will never ever have to update the android bits anymore
<asac> the menu whjere i can restart device came back
<ogra_> the armhf zip takes quite long
<asac> can i just reboot and it boots ubuntu now?
<ogra_> hmm, it shouldnt .... it should have rebooted automatically
<asac> well i used sideload
<asac> :)
<ogra_> is there any reaso why you dont use the flash tool btw ?
<asac> i have ubuntu phone
<ogra_> following the installl instructions
<asac> yes
<asac> thats all crap
<asac> :)
<ogra_> pfft
<asac> i wanted to do it the real way
<asac> no magic hidden in hacky scripts
<ogra_> well, the install wikipage has the manual instructions too :)
<asac> unplugging usb
<asac> killed the device
<asac> maybe an OS crash?
<ogra_> which image did you use ?
<asac> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/daily-preinstalled/20130526/
<timp> nerochiaro: ok, I think that Ubuntu.Application will be replaced anyway
<ogra_> raring should be totally fine if you didnt make a mess when flashing
<ogra_> that looks fine
<timp> nerochiaro:  I don't think its an opinion, because the warning is really there ;)
<asac> ogra_: its working fine
<ogra_> ah, good
<asac> just after unplugging USB/power while it was running
<asac> it crashed
<asac> e.g. turned power off
<timp> nerochiaro: so its won't fix, or it will be fixed when there is proper communication between apps
<asac> had to reboot without cable
<ogra_> asac, probably a powerd bug
<asac> ogra_: oh ... the screen is off
<asac> and doesnt go on anymore
<ogra_> talk to ChickenCutlass tomorrow
<ogra_> the powerd stuff is WIP ... might still have some rough edges
<nerochiaro> timp: ok, won't fix it is
<asac> yeah
<ogra_> (especially charger related, we can only atttack that bit once we have the containers flipped
<ogra_> )
<asac> guess it just shut down the phone after unpluggin
<ogra_> (needs initrd support)
<asac> ogra_: yeah i think there is something more fishy
<asac> isnt related to unplug
<asac> also on timeout
<asac> [i get black screen with no way to turn it on
<asac> can still talk to it through adb
<ogra_> hmm, pressing power should turn it on again
<ogra_> i cant tell much about raring though ... havent used it in two weeks
<ogra_> i know it is supposed to work though
<asac> doesnt do it :)
<asac> ogra_: where is the ubuntu system here?
<asac> in which directory?
<ogra_> /data/ubuntu
<ogra_> you can use ubuntu_chroot to enter it (as described in the release notes from the topic)
<ogra_> dont forget to mount /proc (and to unmount it when leaving the container)
<nerochiaro> tmoenicke: ping
<asac> ogra_: if you dont unmount what happens ? :)
<ogra_> mtab keeps a bogus entry
<asac> ok i am getting there :)
<asac> oh i am not even root
<asac> ogra_: i am not root
<asac> i am shell and cant chroot :)
<ogra_> log out
<ogra_> adb root
<ogra_> adb shell
<ogra_> that should give you a root shell then
<asac> :)
<asac> ogra_: where is the powerd code? why is htat not lnked from apt-cache show powerd?
<asac> https://code.launchpad.net/powerd
<ogra_> well, its a pretty obvious place :)
<nerochiaro> tmoenicke: i'm getting some trouble with the binary you sent me. can you please ping me when you're around ?
<asac> ogra_: i have a patch for powerd
<asac> how can i try it?
<asac> :)
<asac> can i cross compile this stuff with reasonable effort?
<asac> or do i need to get my panda and boot a full ubuntu with toolchain?
<ogra_> asac, build it locally :)
<ogra_> you can compile stuff just fine inside the rootfs
<asac> grmpf
<asac> let me check something
<asac> ogra_: oh ... i need network access for that
<ogra_> asac, so ?
<ogra_> set it up then
 * ogra_ points to phablet-network-setup
<ogra_> ;)
<ogra_> just run it on the host PC
<asac> ogra_: i have no screen :)
<asac> oh
<ogra_> ;)
 * asac goes back to instructions
<asac> its not mentioned on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install :) ... so i dont feel so bad
<asac> phablet-tools pulls in java-common
<asac> it worked :)
<asac> magic
<asac> really like magic
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> lol. said the former NM maintainer ...
<ogra_> (it only copies the NM wlan config from the host)
<asac> yeah saw that
<asac> i anm still convinced that the development approach on my GN isn't really smart :)
 * asac waits for wookey to come back and teach me cross
<ogra_> asac, just use a chroot created with qemu-debootstrap (from qemu-user-static)
<ogra_> thats the quickes approach imho
<ogra_> there are also sbuild and pbuilder ways to cross build
<asac> well... i want to have real cross buidl... i can go to chroot yes
<asac> multiarch :)
<asac> hmm. how annoying that we still have armhf on ports
<ogra_> well, as you like
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> but moving to archive.u.c wont happen
<ogra_> slangasek brought it up recently with IS and i think it was turned down once again
<ogra_> in the light of image based updates  and click packages it shouldnt matter much anymore though
<ogra_> we only need ports to roll the images then
<asac> what reasons are given for turning down?
<asac> do you recall?
<tmoenicke> nerochiaro: pong
<ogra_> asac, archive size and mirror complaints
<ogra_> (the usual reasons since years)
<nerochiaro> tmoenicke: i'm trying to use your library but it seems to reset the phone quite often
<nerochiaro> tmoenicke: other than that it does seem to fix the issue about keyboard reappearing, but it has another problem that i am trying to verify: the focus doesn't seem to go away from the textarea so i can't focus it back yet. If it stops crashing I'll give you more info
<tmoenicke> nerochiaro: does it reset the shell or reboot the phone?
<nerochiaro> tmoenicke: the screen goes black and after a while the phone shuts down (not reboot in fact)
<nerochiaro> tmoenicke: i'm running on the latest image downloaded this morning
<tmoenicke> thats very odd, i wonder if there is maybe a version issue. i dont see how it would be related to anything like that
<tmoenicke> nerochiaro: when you put back the original binary, it works fine again?
<nerochiaro> tmoenicke: embarassingly i overwrote the old one so i don' t have it anymore
<tmoenicke> nerochiaro: I'm flashing my phone to see ..
<nerochiaro> tmoenicke: thanks
<dpm> nerochiaro, actually, I seem to have a similar issue with image 138: the screen goes black at some point and never recovers again. Even after reboot it stays black now
<dpm> has anyone got any pointers to debug what's going on?
<nerochiaro> dpm: here it goes blank but if i press the power button it turns back on. and i don't seem to be getting these crashers anymore
<nerochiaro> tmoenicke: ^
<nerochiaro> tmoenicke: so now i can investigate what's up with the focus
<nerochiaro> tmoenicke: in the code you added to the binary you sent me, when removing the focus does it try to remove it to the parents too ?
<dpm> In my case pressing the power button doesn't seem to have any effect: the screen stays black. I can use adb fine, though. The only thing I did to that image other than using stock was to set /etc/timezone and /etc/default/locale to change the time and locale
<tvoss> ogra_, ping
<ogra_> tvoss, hey
<tvoss> ogra_, cancel that ping :)
<ogra_> :)
<MacSlow> zsombi, timp: hey there...
<MacSlow> zsombi, timp: I'm wondering how I can make the Label-element always/only display the last 10 lines of text...
<MacSlow> zsombi, timp: at the moment I'm using... wrapMode: Text.WordWrap; maximumLineCount: 10; elide: Text.ElideLeft
<MacSlow> zsombi, timp: but that does no longer update the Label as I intend, if  the passed in string exceeds 10 lines of text.
<MacSlow> zsombi, timp: what's needed to get the behaviour I intend? Is that possible at all?
<zsombi> MacSlow: at the first glace that should do the job, but if it doesn't update, then there might be a bug in Text
<MacSlow> zsombi, I'll try with the plain Text-element and see if that yields the intended behaviour... I'll get back to you after I tried this.
<zsombi> MacSlow: Label has not much extra to Text, so 90% I'm sure it will work the same way
<MacSlow> zsombi, ok
<nerochiaro> tmoenicke: in the code you added to the binary you sent me, when removing the focus does it try to remove it to the parents too ?
<zsombi> MacSlow but worth trying
<zsombi> MacSlow btw, ubuntu-app-devel channel is the one where UITK/SDK is handled
<tmoenicke> nerochiaro: i would think so, as scope is the root item
<tmoenicke> nerochiaro: it works here
<tmoenicke> just flashed and tried
<tmoenicke> nerochiaro: https://files.one.ubuntu.com/rct26jCUTwqwdP9sHwT63w
<tmoenicke> nerochiaro: just for the case smth went wrong
<nerochiaro> tmoenicke: it works in the sense that the keyboard does not bounce back. but i'm seeing this happening: the focus gets removed from one of the parents as well when i hide the keyboard
<tmoenicke> nerochiaro: isnt this the desired behavior?
<nerochiaro> tmoenicke: it should remove focus and active focus from the text itself i think
<tvoss> Saviq, searching for the qml api guidelines, got a link for me?
<nerochiaro> tmoenicke: the code to debug focus up the tree is really simple: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5706936/
<nerochiaro> tmoenicke: but you will not need it if your binary works
<tmoenicke> nerochiaro: cool thx
<deiu> Hi! Does anyone know if there's a road map with existing apps/features that are now stable?
<mhall119> mardy: ping
<mhall119> rsalveti: why is HUD still broken?
<mhall119> I thought a new libHUD was all that was needed
<rsalveti> mhall119: not so sure yet, sergiusens might know more
<sergiusens> mhall119: rsalveti not sure, but I logged a bug last Thursday #1183520
<sergiusens> bug #1183520
<ubot5> bug 1183520 in touch-preview-images "No hud actions for gallery" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1183520
<sergiusens> specific to gallery, as it's the only thing I knew that had actions
<sergiusens> but I'm not really familiar with the hud to be more verbose
<mhall119> HUD also lost the ability to close apps
<mhall119> is that a bug, or a new design?
<rsalveti> sergiusens: powerd is indeed a bit broken
<mhall119> it also lost the list of icons at the top for switching between other open apps/indicators
<rsalveti> sergiusens: most of the times I need to press the power button at least twice for it to be resumed
<sergiusens> mhall119: close apps I mentioned was explicitly listed in achangelog
<sergiusens> tsdgeos: ^^
<tsdgeos> that's per design
<tsdgeos> both are per design
<mhall119> is there going to be some new way added to make closing an app easy again?
<tsdgeos> mhall119: the one in the dash?
<mhall119> yeah
<sergiusens> mhall119: press and hold in the dash?
<tsdgeos> you mean besides that one?
<mhall119> sergiusens: that's significantly more difficult
<tsdgeos> that one is there for a few releases already
<tsdgeos> mhall119: talk to design
<tsdgeos> :D
<mhall119> 1) open dash 2) press close
<mhall119> now becomes 1) go to apps lens 2) long-press to enable closing 3) close the app 4) long-press to disable closing
<mhall119> when it works right
<mhall119> usually when I close an app that way, it switches focus to another open app, and I have to repeat steps 1 & 2 again to disable closing mode
<mhall119> tsdgeos: who in design in particular was involved in this?
<rickspencer3> mhall119, after the power management is in place, you won't need to close apps very often
<rickspencer3> when they are in the background they won't be able to do anything in most cases
<tsdgeos> mhall119: talk to Oren, he's the HUD man
<mhall119> except take of space on my dash
<mhall119> and make my OCD act up
<mhall119> thanks tsdgeos
<sergiusens> mhall119: there's a bug for the close app thing going to an application
<sergiusens> mhall119: bug #1178288
<ubot5> bug 1178288 in touch-preview-images "Closing application in dash causes focus on another application" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1178288
<mhall119> thanks sergiusens
<sunny2303> hello i was looking for some help.. I am installing ubuntu touch on my nexus 10 did all steps right till downloading sources etc... finally its getting stuck on <waiting for device>
<sunny2303> please note my device is already unlocked
<cri> hi
<cri> have installed ubuntu touch in samsung galaxy tab 2 p3100
<cri> a problem no 3g no gsm -.-
<ogra_> cri, 3g isnt working yet
<cri> ogra_: :(
<ogra_> it is being worked on
<cri> long time?
<ogra_> well, for the nexus devices it should be ready by end of the week
<ogra_> not sure how much work it will be for the porters to make it work on the ported devices
<cri> ...
<ogra_> most didnt even get GSM working yet i guess
<cri> hopefully soon also for devices samsung
<ogra_> up to the porters
<nerochiaro> tmoenicke: any news on that new binary ?
<tmoenicke> yep it doesnt work when I set only one item
<tmoenicke> nerochiaro: ^
<nerochiaro> tmoenicke: in what sense it doesn't work ? the keyboard bounces back ?
<tmoenicke> yes
<nerochiaro> tmoenicke: i'm trying to make some code that will work even if the focus is removed through all the tree
<nerochiaro> tmoenicke: or part of it as it is now. but i don't understand why it bounce back if focus is removed only from one item
<tmoenicke> guess it doesnt really remove the focus when I give just the same item as arguments
<nerochiaro> tmoenicke: to remove the focus to the entire tree, how do you do it ?
<tmoenicke> nerochiaro: clearFocusInScope(scope, focusItem)
<nerochiaro> tmoenicke: and clearFocusInScope was already defined or is it something you wrote ?
<tmoenicke> nerochiaro: its defined in qquickwindowprivate
<tmoenicke> nerochiaro: http://code.woboq.org/qt5/qtdeclarative/src/quick/items/qquickwindow.cpp.html#_ZN19QQuickWindowPrivate17clearFocusInScopeEP10QQuickItemS1_N2Qt11FocusReasonE6QFlagsINS_11FocusOptionEE
<nerochiaro> tmoenicke: ah yes, i remember that
<nerochiaro> tmoenicke: i'm going to so some more tests, but if that function is not working properly I think we should just give up and use forceActiveFocus and be one with it
<tmoenicke> nerochiaro: so it is a problem when it removes focus from the entire tree?
<nerochiaro> tmoenicke:  well, if it does remove it from the entire tree then to give focus back we need to give focus back to the entire tree, which is essentially what forceActiveFocus does
<nerochiaro> tmoenicke: ideally we should find a way to make it work just by removing focus on the current element (the text area)
<tmoenicke> nerochiaro: letme try
<nerochiaro> tmoenicke: without your binary what is happening now is that you remove activeFocus but focus stays on the text. if we could remove both i think our problem will be solved
<mhall119> tsdgeos: ping
<tsdgeos> mhall119: hiho
<mhall119> Oranger: ping
<prasannatsm> is there a simulator for ubuntu phone?
<ogra_> only qmlscene in the sdk to test apps
<ogra_> nothing that emulates hardware yet
<prasannatsm> oh. having a emulater will help see how the os works.
<Oranger> mhall119: pong
<ogra_> prasannatsm, having some spare developer time will help to build one :)
<prasannatsm> based on the porting guide?
<ogra_> well, what would help would be someone who made a qemu android image that we can base on
<ogra_> yes, that could be based on the porting guide
<prasannatsm> android sdk itself uses qemu for emulating arm hardware.
<ogra_> yes
<mhall119> Oranger: hey there, so I have an answer on the PDF stuff
<ogra_> as i said, someone needs to implement that for ubuntu touch ... nobody of the full time devs has any spare cycles for this atm
<Oranger> mhall119: Hey :) Oh good
<mhall119> Oranger: the decision is to use poppler, but currently it doesn't have Qt5 bindings, only Qt4
<mhall119> tsdgeos is familiar with it, and knows what needs to be done, but doesn't have the time to work on it
<mhall119> so I was hoping that you could take a look at it, and see if you can contribute Qt5 bindings
<mhall119> tsdgeos says it shouldn't be difficult
<tsdgeos> yep, it's mostly a battle against the buildsystem
<mhall119> tsdgeos: can you be available to help Oranger with any questions or problems he has?
<Oranger> hey tsdgeos :)
<mhall119> tsdgeos: also, is there an upstream bug or blueprint for this wrk?
<Oranger> ok so that's good !
<tsdgeos> there's an upstream bug i think yes
<tsdgeos> https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=63719
<ubot5> Freedesktop bug 63719 in qt frontend "Support for Qt5" [Enhancement,New]
<tsdgeos> Oranger: as far as i can see it should be "just" a matter of copying the qt4 files to qt5 and adding the qt5 files to the buildsystem, "unfortunately" we have two buildsystems, autotools and cmake so it's a bit more work but hopefully it shouldn't be that bad
<Oranger> tsdgeos: Ok, so I don't have to change calls for Qt functions in the code, only the librairy
<tsdgeos> Oranger: can't tell for sure, but my thinking is that all the code we have that uses qt is really "basic" so it should not have changed between qt4 and qt5
<tsdgeos> maybe you need to change a few includes or some small stuff
<tsdgeos> but should be really minimal
<Oranger> tsdgeos: Ok, because the last time I did a porting from Qt4 to Qt5 it was very long ^^
<mhall119> tsdgeos: where is the upstream code for this?
<tsdgeos> http://poppler.freedesktop.org/
<mhall119> thanks
<Oranger> But I'll see, I have to read the poppler code source
<Oranger> poppler already have a QML component ? I think not but..
<tsdgeos> Oranger: no it doesn't
<tsdgeos> there's something out there in the interwebs
<Oranger> tsdgeos: ok thank
<tsdgeos> it's just 100 lines though
<tsdgeos> and qt4 based
<tsdgeos> i mean doing a qml component is not that hard
<Oranger> nice
<tsdgeos> you just need to get the qimage that poppler-qt gives you and blit it to screen
<tsdgeos> + a few properties, etc
<tsdgeos> well that for a "simple" component
<tsdgeos> if you want to keep caches etc that gets a bit more complicated of course
<mhall119> out main requirement is that we can give the QML component a file path URI and have it display that
<mhall119> though zooming/navigation will probably be required for PDF viewing
<Oranger> we will do "complicated" things later :)
<mhall119> +1
<Oranger> First, it will be great when we will be able to display a simple pdf
<mhall119> ajalkane: ping
<ajalkane> mhall119: hi
<mhall119> hi, during the meeting last week Carlos mentioned that you might be working with upstream to get his plugin changes accepted
<ajalkane> Huh? I've not committed to such
<mhall119> ok, then nobody is sending his changes upstream currently, we need to start doing that
<ajalkane> But I have said that I can try to help him
<ajalkane> I'm not willing to push his changes to upstream as I can't defend the design decisions as well as he, but I can help him with the procedures in how to do the pull requests etc.
<mhall119> that would be great
<mhall119> I agree, you shouldn't be the one making the case for the inclusion of his changes, but if you can help get that conversation going, he seemed unsure how to go about submitting it
<ajalkane> Ok sure... I've had some discussions with him some time ago about it. Did it seem like the code is ready now for pushing upstream? Should I e-mail him with some basic pointers on how to do the push upstream?
<mhall119> I think the code is ready, it's working for us how we want it anyway
<mhall119> yeah, if you could email him with instructions for 1) where to push code and 2) how to request a merge/pull into upstream's trunk
<mhall119> he might need help if upstream using git/hg instead of bzr
<ajalkane> Ok I will e-mail him and give him the basic instructions, and he can ask me for more information
<ajalkane> Yeah it's git
<mhall119> thanks ajalkane
<NOPS> Hello
<mhall119> hellp NOPS
<NOPS> ?
<mhall119> hellp
<mhall119> hello
<mhall119> geez, I can't type today
<NOPS> rs
<mhall119> seb128: was it you who gave me a link to a QQMLPropertyMap bug that we're blocking on for settings last week?
<NOPS> Guys How is the Ubuntu Touch Projects?
<NOPS> Sorry, I'm Brazilian
<seb128> mhall119, no, likely mardy?
<NOPS> My english is bad
<mhall119> seb128: maybe, you around mardy ?
<mhall119> NOPS: no worries, what can we help you with?
<NOPS> dude, I wanna know. How is the project?
<NOPS> I have a Motorola Defy+
<NOPS> I wanna know if somebody made something about it
<NOPS> Do you understand
<mhall119> NOPS: I understand
<mhall119> the project is going well, but I don't know if your specificy device has a port or not
<NOPS> Ok, Can you say me where I'll Find
<mhall119> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices has a list of all known device work, both official Canonical images and community ports
<NOPS> Ok
<NOPS> Tnks
<mhall119> no problem
<NOPS> Ok, I'm begginer
<mhall119> that's okay
<NOPS> But I wanna know where can I edit the code!
<mhall119> NOPS: depends on which part of the code you want to edit
<NOPS> guy
<mhall119> core, Unity, apps?
<NOPS> ah!
<NOPS> unity
<NOPS> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2174544
<SmallFry> I've been trying to figure out how Ubuntu Touch is supposed to work on my N7, but I can only get to the lock screen. I've yet to discover how to unlock the lockscreen. :(
<NOPS> I have followed this guide
<NOPS> Touch in your screen
<mhall119> http://unity.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/development/unitynext/ will tell you how to get the Unity code that runs on the phone, how to build it and run your version on a device, etc
<mhall119> SmallFry: swipe in from the left edge
<NOPS> YEs
<NOPS> I can't say it
<SmallFry> Hm OK. I'll be back then. Thanks
<NOPS> Tnks Mha
<NOPS> I wanna edit the code of this page
<NOPS>  ~/unity/unity_build/build/libexec/unity-people-daemon
<NOPS> aff
<NOPS> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2174544
<NOPS> sorry
<NOPS> Here, some developers
<NOPS> made the compilation to Defy+
<NOPS> But, in my defy+
<NOPS> For exemple, the telephone app
<mhall119> NOPS: it's best to try and contact the developer working on that then
<NOPS> Hm...
<NOPS> Yes, but they are very busy
<NOPS> rs
<NOPS> OK, I'll Try!
<NOPS> Tanks
<NOPS> bye
<sergiusens> rsalveti: /me has SMS working now :-)
<xenos1984> so... just ordered a nexus 7 (32 GB, wifi)... and soon the fun will begin
<user82> xenos1984, not patient enough to wait for the next gen :D
<xenos1984> user82: well, i need it because i'll go on a longer trip soon, and i want to have it with me and see how well it works ;)
<user82> allright xenos1984
<asac> ogra_: anyone brave enough to merge my stuff?
<asac> i have more piling up :)
<AJH101> hi i heard we should be expecting a usable version in the next few days - is this likely?
<asac> AJH101: depends on the definnition of usable :)
<AJH101> ah... :-)
<asac> we have internal, very ambitious goals, yes
<asac> in our small team :)
<asac> hehe
<asac> to make the phone dogfoodable
<AJH101> i have a sgs3 - what is expected?
<asac> we primarly focus on nexus devices
<AJH101> ok
<asac> and others are doing ports :)
<asac> but usually the same stuff should work everywhere
<AJH101> fair enough - doogfoodable?
<asac> anyway ... so we want to get stuff like working calls, wifi, 3g going
<AJH101> oops - dogfoodable?
<asac> dogfoodable - the time when we can say to devs that htey should use ubuntu as their primary phone now :)
<asac> :)
<AJH101> ah...
<asac> so yes ... it means something "usable" for some folks that are happy to suffer a bit :)
<asac> I think it will be good for you... but don't rely on emergency calls to work well :)
<AJH101> i see - a bit too rough for us mere mortals...
<ogra_> asac, no idea who can approve the MP
<sergiusens> ogra_: which ones?
<asac> sergiusens: https://code.launchpad.net/~asac/powerd/fix-racy-screen-on-and-no-mutex-refactor/+merge/165907
<ogra_> sergiusens, https://code.launchpad.net/~asac/powerd/fix-racy-screen-on-and-no-mutex-refactor/+merge/165907
<asac> :)
<ogra_> echo echo
<asac> if you add this on top:
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5707450/
<asac> then i have the experience i want ... fast and snappy on and off
<asac> :)
<asac> i hardly can outpace it with my clicking finger
<asac> except it went into real suspend (whatever that means here)
<asac> even then it just takes 1-2 secs
<asac> closer to 1sec i guess
<asac> nice ... the videos even work :)
<sergiusens> asac: the code looks good... I'd still wait for seth or mfisch
<factor> Have you guys tried working with the HP stuff.
<factor> They have the slate , but are supose to be coming out with a slatebook.
<mhall119> factor: looks like only the Touchpad is being worked on atm
<mhall119> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices has all the know porting work
<factor> ok
<rsalveti> sergiusens: yeah, better get mfisch or sforshee to review it
<rsalveti> sergiusens: awesome, where is the MR? :-)
<rsalveti> asac: you coding again? :-)
<asac> rsalveti: i am not coding ... just fixing crazy stuff
<asac> that blocks me dogfooding :)
<rsalveti> asac: haha, ok :-)
<rsalveti> but you removed most of the locks that was added at the previous mr
<asac> rsalveti: right
<asac> rsalveti: that was very dirty
<asac> unless there is another soruce of MT
<asac> its now confinded to three lines
<asac> and the rest is all in the eventloop
<rsalveti> yeah, not sure, I know sforshee was trying to get to work properly with some other use cases as well
<asac> its now fully robust here :)
<sergiusens> rsalveti: well, it's very dirty... and I'm moving up the stack and it may be a problem in the ril/ofono code (I was just looking at sms decoding)
<asac> well. the fact that that code uses mutexes indicates someone was not really aware how to write something with gmainloop
<asac> sergiusens: you should confine the MT as soon as you hit it
<asac> unless you want parallelism explicitely ... like multithreading for more throughput
<sergiusens> asac: ? I was talking about sms with rsalveti or I am totally out of context again
<asac> :)
<asac> hehe
<asac> nevermind
<sergiusens> asac: but yeah, I get your points, just not why I was called into that ;-)
<asac> unfortunate timeing
<asac> :)
<rsalveti> sergiusens: but what was the issue in the end?
<asac> ok last one based on the other: https://code.launchpad.net/~asac/powerd/snappy-on-off-with-delayed-suspend-cancellation/+merge/165926
 * asac now switches context to monthly review paperwork :)
<asac> tvoss: https://code.launchpad.net/~asac/powerd/fix-racy-screen-on-and-no-mutex-refactor/+merge/165907 and on top https://code.launchpad.net/~asac/powerd/snappy-on-off-with-delayed-suspend-cancellation/+merge/165926 to get to a snappy and robust experience here ... was fun now
<tvoss> asac, :)
<asac> and my phone does what i want :)
<asac> havent checked what suspend actually does as i can still happily hack on it while its suspended :)
<Guest4994> Hey.  Trying to put touch daily on my GNex.  starts fine but ends error 404 / error while downloading.
<mhall119> Guest4994: does it say what URL it's trying to download from when it has the error?
<Guest4994>  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/daily-preinstalled/current/quantal-preinstalled-armel+maguro.zip
<Guest4994> Says downloading from...  Resolving cdimage...  Connecting to cdiimage..  then 404 not found
<asac> i guess i should install sshd :)
<sergiusens> Guest4994: how are you installing?
<Guest4994> terminal using the 4 links supplied in raring daily
<genii-around> Probably because "daily preinstalled" dir has raring and not quantal
<sergiusens> rsalveti: I'm loosing a byte somewhere: len - offset = 157 - 18 = 139
<sergiusens> Expected 140 (7 bit lenght)
<rsalveti> sergiusens: hm, weird
<Guest4994> how would I force it change the URL?
<sergiusens> Guest4994: well, are you using wget? just change quantal to raring in the link
<sergiusens> rsalveti: only reason it fails i if ((len - offset) < expected) return FALSE; :-P
<rsalveti> sergiusens: right :-)
<sergiusens> rsalveti: tpdu len is being reported as 157 when it should be 160... reason for going in and checking the ril/ofono code
<Guest4994> Is the change to a script saved somewhere or to the link copied from the website?  The link on the site says raring_settings.
<sergiusens> Guest4994: when I asked how you were installing and you replied terminal... I thought you meant manually, can you respond in a more specific manner?
<sergiusens> Guest4994: if you are using phablet-tools you are probably using an old version
<Guest4994> I copy/pasted the 4 links from the maguro section into terminal in the order they were listed
<sergiusens> Guest4994: from where?
<Guest4994> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/243/builds/42995/downloads
<Guest4994> I will try them again
<rsalveti> sergiusens: that's weird, wonder if that is indeed an issue with your carrier
<rsalveti> and what is usually done in android when such cases happen
<rsalveti> guess you could also get some more debug output from the stock android
<sergiusens> rsalveti: well, let me look into it... android works fine ;-)
<sergiusens> Guest4994: read the installation instructions from the topic
<sergiusens> Guest4994: don't use the alternate settings and if you have the latest, it should be fine
<sergiusens> rsalveti: also, the online calculators around the interweb decode it fine ;-)
<SmallFry> was playing with Ubuntu touch earlier, very interesting stuff. seems very dependent on webapps atm as nobody has developed any apps other than calculator and browser et
<SmallFry> c
<rsalveti> sergiusens: interesting, might be common then
<Guest4994> It's running and the URL says ...raring-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip, Thx.  Why would the links on the daily include the alternate settings?
<sergiusens> Guest4994: that was used before we moved to raring officially
<Guest4994> ahh
<_Rick_> Have there been any updates to the Ubuntu for the Samsung Galaxy Nexus since the first day of the dev release a couple months back?
<SmallFry> lol. likely
<_Rick_> Well I just ask because the initial release too buggy to keep on my phone, and was wondering if I should go through the lengthy process to try again
<_Rick_> the site does not appear to show....version numbers or anything
<SmallFry> just download the zips
<SmallFry> and flash them
<SmallFry> make a nandroid so you can go back in a few minutes
<SmallFry> it won't be too catastrophic
<_Rick_> thanks
<Nutt> Does Ubuntu touch support Verizon Samsung galaxy nexus? (toro)
<Lloir> hey guys, anyone come across this before?
<Lloir> /usr/bin/ubuntu-session: 53: /usr/bin/ubuntu-session: cannot create /proc/625/oo
<Lloir> m_adj: Directory nonexistent
<Lloir> Stopping services...
<Lloir> for the International X+
<mhall119> Lloir: IIRC, /proc isn't mounted bt default
<Lloir> ugh great
<Lloir> thanks mhall119
<mhall119> Lloir: you can manually mount it if you need it
<ninjatalon> If I install Ubuntu Touch Preview on my Nexus 4, can I update to the daily builds using apt-get upgrade via adb?
<Lloir> yea mhall119 i'm going to enable it perm in the ramdisk instead :p
<mhall119> ninjatalon: you can get the latest Ubuntu bits that way, but if they update the android bits you'll need to phablet-flash
<ninjatalon> Ok thanks mhall119
<sellers86> does using phablet-flash wipe internal storage on the N4?
<sellers86> I thought I remembered seeing that somewhere
<mhall119> ninjatalon: you can watch http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/daily-preinstalled/current/raring-preinstalled.changelog to see what's changing in both the Ubuntu image and Android repo
<mhall119> sellers86: it will leave your /home/phablet intact, but it'll erase everything else
<sergiusens> sellers86: yes, it wipes if bootstrapping
<sellers86> alright
<sergiusens> ./phablet-flash --help
<sergiusens> well, no ./
<Lloir> mhall119, what was the reasoning for disabling /proc automagically mounting
<Lloir> IIRC it used to mount automagically
<mhall119> Lloir: no idea, that's out of my area of expertice
<Lloir> no worries
<mhall119> sergiusens or rsalveti may know
<Lloir> thanks for the tip anyway
<mhall119> np
<Lloir> got me some fresh errors now lol
<sergiusens> Lloir: are you looking in throgh ssh?
<Lloir> nah
<Lloir> looks like i got the proc crap sorted now anyway
<Lloir> need to fix these broken services >.<
<rsalveti> well, mount is mounted fine inside the container
<rsalveti> just not with ubuntu_chroot shell
<rsalveti> as that would be sharing the same proc, which is confusing when you have 2 pid namespaces
<Lloir> hmm
<rsalveti> so please use ssh to get inside the ubuntu side, then everything should just work
<sellers86> Lloir,
<Lloir> rsalveti, that would be fine and dandy if i didn't need the display ;p
<sellers86> Lloir, whyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<sergiusens> rsalveti: still around?
<rsalveti> sergiusens: yup
<sergiusens> rsalveti: can you test this? https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/phablet-extras/ofono/+merge/165943
<sergiusens> rsalveti: and review
<rsalveti> sergiusens: sure
<Aboo> anyone can help?
<RehpotsirhC> With?
<Aboo> ubuntu touch port... i want to make a rom for galaxy s3 (sprint)
<RehpotsirhC> Okay, where are you stuck?
<mhall119> Aboo: check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices to see if someone's already working on one
<RehpotsirhC> I know there are a few SGS3 ports. I'm not sure if any of them are for Sprint though.
<Aboo> maybe with one of this port i can make mine
<RehpotsirhC> This initial repo sync is going to take far longer than I expected. I'm already at 1gb and I'm guessing there'
<RehpotsirhC> s plenty still to come.
<RehpotsirhC> Is there a github synced repository list? I'm barely pulling 100KiB/s from phablet.ubuntu.com :(
#ubuntu-touch 2013-05-28
<mhall119> mfisch: with the new powed, my nexus 7 has a tendency to auto-suspend and then never wake up again
<mhall119> :(
<mhall119> quite inconvenient
<goddard> is there any support for ubuntu touch on a galaxy nexus CDMA?
<mhall119> !devices > goddard
<ubot5> goddard, please see my private message
<mhall119> darn, I always do the wrong one
<mhall119> !devices | goddard
<ubot5> goddard: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<mhall119> I don't think anybody has it working on the CDMA version
<dank101> hopkinskong, Why hello
<mhall119> goddard: http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1455 might be of interest to you though
<mhall119> sorry, http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2159515 is more specific
<slangasek> asac, ogra_: "archive size and mirror complaints" --> "not justifiable in terms of the download usage actually seen, vs. the hit the mirror network would take by the size increase reducing the pool of available mirrors"
<dank101> is hopkinskong afk?
<dank101> i was going to help him with the HD2
<dank101> help
<dank101> when i try to build to ubuntu-platform-api package it fails to build
<RehpotsirhC> Anyone know how I can get past the error You must specify VARIANT_DEFCONFIG !?
<dank101> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5708800/
<dank101> anyone
<goddard> mhall119: thanks
<dank101> anyone
<dank101> Anyone?
<RehpotsirhC> Is it possible to only build the ubuntu portion of touch and use the latest dev version of CM?
<rem> hi
<remrem> hi
<mardy> mhall119: this is the bug blocking dconf-qt: https://bugreports.qt-project.org/browse/QTBUG-31226
<dholbach> good morning
<jussi> anyone about?
<tsdgeos> jussi: i'm around, if that makes you feel un-lonely :-)
<seb128> jussi, hey
<jussi> wow, people :)
<jussi> so
<jussi> I have an issue.
<jussi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5709349/
<jussi> any help is really appreciated :=)
<jussi> Its on a nexus 4, I had ubuntu touch, went back to android, then now trying to get ubuntu again
<tsdgeos> adbd cannot run as root in production builds
<tsdgeos> yes
<tsdgeos> i had that
<tsdgeos> jussi: did you do the -b in phablet-flash?
<jussi> no, let me try that again
<tsdgeos> actually it's Mirv's answer in askubuntu.com/questions/264726/adbd-cannot-run-as-root-in-production-builds :D
<jussi> tsdgeos: ahh, my googling didnt turn up much, probably bad technique.
 * jussi waits for the download to happen
<Mirv> if it helps, please vote my answer up in askubuntu :) I also didn't manage to google a simple answer, so when I eventually re-read the instructions and understood what I was doing wrong, I added the answer
<Mirv> the error message alone isn't helping much
<jussi> Mirv: it did help :) thanks to you and tsdgeos.
<jussi> Mirv: however, do you know if sim unlocking is supported? and if so, how do I enter my pin ?
<Mirv> jussi: no, I don't know if it pin code asking should be disabled or not
<kengyu> anyone knows how to build the Ubuntu Touch rootfs (ubuntu-touch-raring-armhf.tar.gz) ?
<jussi> Mirv: doesnt seem to work here. Where should I report bugs?
<Mirv> jussi: possibly https://bugs.launchpad.net/phone-app ... it would be lower level as well, but maybe the phone-app would be the one to have the UI to enter the code
<Mirv> someone else might know better
<jussi> right, Ill report there and hope that the triager knows better than me.
<johba> i'm trying manual installation of ubuntu on nexus 10 like here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install?action=show&redirect=TouchInstallProcess#Step_4_-_Deploying_Image_to_Device
<johba> after copying and rebooting with adb reboot recovery, the tablet is back into android
<johba> what am i doing wrong?
<Mirv> johba: I'm not that familiar with the manual installation method, but what about just the more automated 'phablet-flash -b'?
<Mirv> after having used that so that I had the default image up and running, I was able to use the manual installation method to push a image of my own selection
<mindhormone> hi
<mindhormone> can i install ubuntu touch on Samsung galaxy S-7562?
<nerochiaro> tmoenicke: can you please join #ubuntu-app-devel and set autojoin ?
<brendand> it looks to me like touchpad's used to have a 'Touch mode' attribute in xinput --list, but now they don't?
<brendand> but touchscreens still do
<mqxy> is 2g and 3g working on galaxy s2 in ubuntu touch
<mqxy> ???
<Aditi> Hi
<Aditi> Does anyone know the boot time for Ubuntu?
<sergiusens> jussi: Mirv sim unlocking is not supported
<jussi> sergiusens: ok, thanks. can it be done from the commandline or do i need to go find someone with a phone that takes micro sims..
<sergiusens> jussi: it's in the release notes btw https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes#Telephony
<sergiusens> jussi: the rilmodem/ofono part is not yet implemented, so it falls into using a different phone or reflashing android and unlocking it
<ybon> Any one knows if Ubuntu Touch will be ready for http://www.fairphone.com/ ?
 * ogra_ noticers that rsalveti's last merge has a completely wrong number in the mail LP sent
<ogra_> ah, it is two times the same MP in succession
<hopkinskong_w8> ah
<dholbach> sergiusens, rsalveti: hey! how are you doing? when in the cycle do you think we're moving touch to saucy?
<ogra_> dholbach, once we have https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/client-1303-containers-host-client-ubuntu-android mostly implemented
<ogra_> (hopefully by end of the week we have images with flipped container ... then we still need to weed out the bugs caused by the model flip)
<dholbach> great
<pmcgowan> dholbach, there are builds now for saucy if anyone wants to testthem
<ogra_> pmcgowan, you really dont want to use them the next two-three days
<ogra_> i'm actively shuffling bits around
<ogra_> (you would end up with a container in a container in a container in a ...
<ogra_> )
<ogra_> (if you would use them with the current install)
<pmcgowan> ogra_, ack
<dholbach> cool - just wanted to hear back how things are going as it was mentioned in another conversation somewhere - no worries :)
<ogra_> sergiusens, do you know what ships the udev.override file in the touch images ? is that in mountall as well ?
<ogra_> ah, ubuntu-session apparently
 * ogra_ drops the hacked mountalll from saucy  images
<harrisr> is ubuntu available on galaxy tab 2 10.1
<timp> harrisr: seems like it https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<harrisr> is it easy to install and will it void my warrenty
<timp> harrisr: sorry, I don't know much about that. Install instructions are included on the wifi, but I  have no idea about the warranty
<harrisr> when will ubuntu touch be fully out
<harrisr> to the public
<ogra_> in october
<bfiller> sergiusens: any way to make the user backup script save the current timezone?
<ogra_> you should be able to start dogfooding by end of this month though
<diwic> ogra_, good job on the container switch stuff, sounds complex :-) Do you know if it has reached the daily images yet?
<harrisr> ok ty
<ogra_> diwic, it wont go into raring, and saucy is in flux (i should have them ready by end of the week with some luck)
<ogra_> diwic, i wouldnt recommend using the saucy image while i do the switch though
<diwic> ogra_, okay, so the "dogfooding project", will that be done on raring or saucy?
<ogra_> both hopefully ... but we wont switch to saucy until the container flip is done
<ogra_> and then there will still be bugs in userspace caused by the flip
<diwic> ogra_, thanks for the update. The audio stuff is partially blocked by the container flip, so just curious.
<ogra_> we have all pieces ready just not all of them implemented yet, by friday i should be able to point you to some install instructions
<diwic> ogra_, yeah, no worries. I have other stuff to do too :-)
<ogra_> good :)
<sergiusens> bfiller: yes, I was adding that to the build
<sergiusens> ogra_: overrides are in lp:session-manager
<ogra_> yeah, found them
<sergiusens> ack
<ogra_> we need to drop that for saucy
<bfiller> sergiusens: there was a good post on the mailing list about doing that
<bfiller> would be helpful
<ogra_> i removed mountall already
<rsalveti> hopefully after the flip we can remove all overrides
<ogra_> well, we should remove them now :)
<ogra_> i'm in the middle of the flip with the saucy images already
<ogra_> (if livecd-rootfs shows ever up in the archive i can move on)
<ogra_> mountall is already gone
<ogra_> udev needs to be next
 * ogra_ adds android-tools-adbd to the seeds
<Saviq> dpm, question: are we supposed to update the .po files ourselves or just the .pot file and LP will take care of the rest?
<dpm> Saviq, you should only worry about updating the .pot file and committing it to the branch whenever there are new strings or before a release. Launchpad will then take care of all the rest
<Saviq> dpm, yup, great, thanks
<dpm> no ;)
<dpm> argh, *np
<timp> dpm: can launchpad automatically create the .pot from the source files?
<dpm> timp, it can, but only for autotools + intltool based projects. It can do it for them because the rules for gettext are pretty standard there, but it cannot do the setup detection for cmake or qmake projects because the gettext support there is more...
<dpm> freestyle :)
<timp> ok
<kalikiana> dpm, technically speaking that sounds unconvincing. transifex can create pot files for non-autotools projects as well
<mfisch> mhall119: file a bug and attach /var/log/upstart/powerd.log
<dpm> kalikiana, right, Launchpad has other considerations than Transifex. I don't know how they do it, but that's rather for the LP developers and architects to discuss, not me :)
<mhall119> mfisch: I've re-flashed it, I will if it happens again
<kalikiana> dpm, sure, just saying that it sounds more like a digestible phrase than a technical reasoning
<kalikiana> dpm, and I have an inner itch against doing things manual on a "dont forget" basis ;-)
<dpm> kalikiana, right, I'm pretty certain the LP devs did their homework, assessed what they could do and also had to match the resources they had to what they could achieve. Also the focus was to provide this feature for Ubuntu and message sharing with upstream projects in LP, and the biggest external upstream we had was GNOME, and with adding autotools + intltool POT support nearly all of it was covered
<dpm> for other build systems there wasn't the predictability on the rules to use to build POT files. In any case, that's my recollection of the little involmement I had in it, not related to the actual development
<dpm> kalikiana, I fully agree with you on not doing things manually, though
<kalikiana> dpm, I didn't mean to get into an argument or criticize anyone. just noticed the wording is vague and imho not something to "accept" given today's QA standards
<dpm> I'm sure the LP guys would take patches :)
<stgraber> ogra_: not sure if you noticed that lxc fails at install time on at least some of the phones, that's because of missing bridge support in the kernel. I'm going to upload a fix to saucy's lxc upstart job to make this non-fatal
<ogra_> stgraber, ah, no, i only tested on maguro ...
<kalikiana> dpm, a quick stab at the ubuntu wiki suggests it's most likely just a missing command in the debian packaging
<ogra_> stgraber, shouldnt we ask the kernel team to set the right options instead ?
<kalikiana> dpm, is there a bug open against the ui toolkit?
<stgraber> ogra_: well, we don't really need the bridge on the phone as we're using shared networking between the container and the "host"
<ogra_> ah, network bridge, ok
<dpm> kalikiana, a bug for what?
<kalikiana> dpm, missing pot for the ui toolkit, which timp was looking at
<kalikiana> I guess it wasn't filed then :-)
<dpm> kalikiana, gotcha. Yep, we've been talking about bug 1175724
<ubot5> bug 1175724 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "[i18n] Enable UI Toolkit translations in Launchpad" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1175724
<nerochiaro> om26er: can you explain ckpringle what happens with the camera unit tests when you push the zoom button ? does the launcher come up ? why are they unreliable ?
<om26er> nerochiaro, ckpringle if the screen is rotated it pulls out the notification area. while interacting with the slider,
<ckpringle> om26er: right but the shell should orientate too
<ckpringle> (I know it doesn't yet)
<om26er> ckpringle, also in the portrait mode if I try to interact with the slider at times the launcher is pulled out, so have to carefully target the slider
<mhall119> in general, the launcher and window switcher could be made smarter, so that it would ignore to-the-edge-and-back movemenet
<mhall119> and only respond to swipes that originate from outside
<nerochiaro> om26er: is that only if you do it manually or also with autopilot tests ?
<salem_> tmoenicke, ping
<om26er> nerochiaro, autopilot tests have a different problem, that I think is slider handle being is too small for autopilot, or we are doing something wrong in our tests that the slider handle is not grabbed with autopilot
<mhall119> mardy: hey, can you update me on the Trojita work you started on?
<mterry> How does an app or Unity know that they are switching from phone to tablet to desktop modes?  Is that signal/API done yet?
 * ogra_ doubts that
<mterry> ogra_, bummer
<ogra_> convergence is 14.04 stuff ... 13.10 is just "make sure to not shoot ourselves in the foot once we'll get there"
<nerochiaro> om26er: the slider handle can't be too small, autopilot will position the cursor even on a single pixel
<oSoMoN> bfiller: if you wanna give a try to tabs, check out lp:~osomon/webbrowser-app/tabsmodel (disclaimer: it’s ugly and not fully functional yet)
<t1mp> mterry: no
<t1mp> mterry: that signal/API is not there yet
<om26er> nerochiaro, do you have a device?
<bfiller> oSoMoN: thanks
<nerochiaro> om26er: yes
<om26er> nerochiaro, can you try this test there: camera_app.tests.test_zoom.TestCameraZoom.test_slider ?
<nerochiaro> om26er: never ran tests on the device
<om26er> nerochiaro, right, I reported bug 1179592 if you have a few spare cycles can you please look into that
<ubot5> bug 1179592 in camera-app "Zoom slider +/- icons missing, causes autopilot test to fail" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1179592
<om26er> nerochiaro, I think that could be a root cause for all the slider related tests failures
<oSoMoN> bfiller: note that I haven’t tested on the phone yet, the UI probably looks even uglier there
<om26er> that's actually a regression from the time when autopilot tests were disabled in jenkins
<bfiller> mfisch: ping
<mfisch> bfiller: pong
<bfiller> mfisch: build 138 (today's), power button never turning screen back on. you seeing this?
<bfiller> on galaxy nexus
<mfisch> bfiller: I am not seeing it because I had to reflash back to ufa, let me ping sforshee
<sforshee> bfiller, I'll check it out
<nerochiaro> om26er: on yesterday's image the +/- buttons appear just fine for me on my device
<mfisch> bfiller: mhall119 reported some issues as well
<om26er> nerochiaro, that's problematic on desktop, as in the bug report, though you will see mis alignment of the camera view area on devices
<mhall119> mfisch: after a phablet-flash and rm -r ~/.local/share, I haven't had the issue again
<mhall119> though resuming from suspend is still noticably slower than it was pre-powerd
<sforshee> mhall119, there are some changes landing today that should help with the speed
<sforshee> at least speed of screen on
<mhall119> cool
<ogra_> mfisch, are you guys uploading to saucy and copy the binary to raring btw ?
<ogra_> i cant get any of the new features to work in saucy apparently
<ogra_> (in fact powerd doesnt even start automatically here)
<nerochiaro> om26er: let me try on desktop then
<om26er> nerochiaro, also see the screenshot on the device, note the right border: http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=259334
<om26er> that's a regression
<mfisch> ogra_: jenkins is uploading for raring, not sure what's going on with saucy, but I'm back on UfA as of today
<ogra_> hmm
<om26er> nerochiaro, oh and see in my screenshot there is no +/- on the Nexus 4 as well
<mfisch> ogra_: Its probable that saucy isn't being updated by jenkins
<ogra_> yeah, that should be fixed
<kalikiana> mfisch, jenkins is not doing anything at the moment :-)
<mfisch> so I hear
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> good point
<sergiusens> ogra_: powerd releases to whatever is in the changelog
<sergiusens> mhall119: ubuntu touch has used powerd since the begining ;-) Just not the auto suspend :-)
<ogra_> well, would be good to have all packages in saucy for regressiion testing
<sergiusens> mfisch: did you see asac 's MRs? If you are not taking care of it... I might just jump in and work on it
<ogra_> i bet we'll have a lot of fun with our stuff and the removal of consolekit in saucy
<mhall119> sergiusens: ah,I should be more specific then
<ogra_> everything using dbus should be tested against that
<sergiusens> ogra_: I can work on an auto copy (already have code for it, jsut need to create a package list)
<mfisch> sergiusens: sforshee is on it already
<ogra_> ok
<sergiusens> mhall119: sorry for being pedantic :-P
<sergiusens> mhall119: speaking of which, are we good to add the terminal app?
<ajalkane> Terminal app yeeaaaaah! :)
<mhall119> sergiusens: as soon as someone reviews the code and gives it a +1
<mhall119> as far as I'm concerned we're goot to add it, it's the first thing I do after a phablet-flash
<sergiusens> mhall119: ahhh... mzanetti ^^ :-)
<mzanetti> huh?
<mzanetti> terminal app?
 * mzanetti wants now!
<mzanetti> awesome :)
<sforshee> bfiller, I just flashed today's image to a galaxy nexus and the power button seems to be working
<mhall119> mzanetti: it's in the core apps PPA
<mhall119> together with a plugin for the terminal widget
<mzanetti> mhall119: cool stuff. will it be included in the default image?
<mfisch> sergiusens: sforshee has a pending mp that addresses most of asacks changes
<mhall119> mzanetti: once it's reviewed by someone on the phablet team
<mhall119> mzanetti: sergiusens: https://code.launchpad.net/~mhall119/touch-preview-images/more-coreapps/+merge/164802
<pmcgowan> mzanetti, you could review it and approve ;)
<mzanetti> mhall119: btw. I've ported yet another app :) one where I don't depend on unreleased Qt modules or unfinished app lifecycles so there are chances I can actually really finish it soon
<mzanetti> I'll review, yes
<mzanetti> mhall119: fahrplan2. Lets you find trains/busses on the go. supporting DE, DK, FI, AU, AT and some more
<mhall119> mzanetti: nice, is it on the collections wiki?
<mzanetti> mhall119: not yet
<mhall119> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Collection
<mhall119> if you can add it to the list please
<asac> mfisch: will he put it into the mainloop with proper wakelocking to ensure we dont fall asleep?
<sforshee> asac, I haven't made changes to move some of the stuff to the mainloop like you did. We could look at that, it just wasn't in the code I had already written.
<asac> please look at that unless everything will get thrown away
<sforshee> asac, a lot of the display-related code is temporary
<ogra_> yeah, surfaceflinger will hopefully be gone soon
<asac> sure, so move it into single threading please first
<asac> this mutexing is just scary
<asac> the looper can be wrapped in a GSource :)
<asac> the on_new_event entry point in code is stil the same
<asac> so the patch is still very close ... just need to add the wakelocking on top
<asac> anyway ... will not look at this code again unless my phone on/off is again not working well :)
<asac> which means: snappy and robust :)
<sforshee> asac, my changes are approved and just waiting on jenkins to be merged, they make display on/off much better
<asac> ok tell me when i will test
<asac> but please do the event loop fix
<asac> the amount of mutexes you land is really scary :)
<asac> solve it in one place will make the thing just more fantastic
 * asac shuts up :)
<fginther> mhall119, ping
<mhall119> fginther: pong
<fginther> mhall119, any progress with launchpad ops on armhf builds?
<mhall119> let me check in on them
<fginther> mhall119, thx
<mardy> mhall119: hi! About trojita: http://news.gmane.org/gmane.mail.trojita.general
<mardy> mhall119: I just got it started, now Matt Richardson is on it
<mhall119> mardy: do you think it's suited for building an email client for Ubuntu Touch?
<mardy> mhall119: I think so, or at least it's worth a good try
<mardy> mhall119: the code is clean and structured to run on many different UIs
<mhall119> cool, thanks mardy
<bfiller> sforshee: seems to be timing related, was working mostly now it's not. Any info I can get now that it's in the state to help debug?
<sforshee> bfiller, I could take a look at /var/log/upstart/powerd.log
<bfiller> sforshee: https://pastebin.canonical.com/91715/
<bfiller> sforshee: might be happening when you try to wake it right away after screen goes black, need to try some more
<bfiller> sforshee: it's definitely still running but not responding to power button event
<sforshee> bfiller, from the log it looks like powerd is still trying to turn the screen on
<mfisch> bfiller: if you need a work around, sudo initctl restart powerd, from ssh
<bfiller> sforshee: yup, when I press the power button I see this in the log: https://pastebin.canonical.com/91716/
<sforshee> bfiller, maybe the backlight is off. What does 'cat /sys/class/backlight/s6e8aa0/brightness' output?
<sforshee> try that a few times after pressing the power button and see if it changes
<bfiller> sforshee: 0 each time
<bfiller> never changes
<sforshee> bfiller, that's probably the problem
<sforshee> try poking in 255: 'echo 255 > /sys/class/backlight/s6e8aa0/brightness'
<bfiller> sforshee: I'm on galayx nexus
<sforshee> then see if things are better
<bfiller> trying
<bfiller> sforshee: yeah that made it work
<bfiller> sforshee: arg, but just got it back into the hosed state after playing with it for a while
<sforshee> bfiller, be sure you give it 5 seconds after pressing the power button for the screen to come on. There's a problem with that in today's image, which I have a fix for.
<bfiller> sforshee: ok
<sforshee> bfiller, I was able to reproduce
<sforshee> I have a guess as to what's causing this
<bfiller> sforshee: shouldn't powerd always set the correct state of backlight? maybe it's already doing this..
<sforshee> bfiller, I think it's a race where it may read the "current" backlight value while it's 0, then it will never set it to any other value
<sforshee> lp:~sforshee/powerd/display-improvements might fix it if you want to give that a try
<sforshee> oh, those changes are on trunk now as well
<mhall119> mardy: is there a bzr branch with the trojita stuff in it, or only git?
<mardy> mhall119: only git
<mhall119> ok
<sforshee> asac, bfiller: here's a build with the display changes if you want to test: http://people.canonical.com/~sforshee/powerd_0.10_armhf.deb
<bfiller> sforshee: thanks, I'll try
<asac> sforshee: is it snappy?
<sforshee> asac, yep :-)
<asac> good ... if not i will let you know
<asac> dont have wget yet :)
<ogra_> wget it !
<asac> sforshee: screen is flashing more than before for whatever reason
<asac> you also should add the cancel event feature i landed on the snappy branch
<asac> i think
<asac> oh
<asac> its again dead :)
<asac> not robust !!!
<asac> screen stays black :)
<ogra_> see above
<asac> take the saved_brightness hu nk i guess
<asac> from my patch
<sforshee> asac, I haven't gotten a chance to go back to your patch and pick out the changes yet
<asac> ok
<asac> one sec
<asac> i till point you directly :)
<sforshee> asac, I can't reproduce the black screen anymore, how did you get it?
<asac> just rapidly click on and of
<asac> f
<asac> sometimes change the rhythm
<asac> then you get it
<asac> it happens if you activate
<asac> wait
<asac> it happens if you suspend while you activated
<asac> but activation didnt happen
<asac> then you remember saved_brightness forevetr as 0 :)
<asac> sforshee: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~asac/powerd/fix-racy-screen-on-and-no-mutex-refactor/revision/23
<asac> and i think you want  most from here: https://code.launchpad.net/~asac/powerd/snappy-on-off-with-delayed-suspend-cancellation
<asac> starting at rev 27
<asac> atm the events pile up and get discarded, while they should just get fast pathed if there is a pending event that is in "delayed"
<RehpotsirhC> Is there a ubuntu components only repository list so I can build stock CM and integrate the ubuntu components accordingly?
<sergiusens> RehpotsirhC: stock CM wouldn't work
<ogra_> have you read the porting guide
<sforshee> asac, the problem with that is that before long we'll have external clients processing and acknowledging the state changes, and when we can't simply throw it away
<ogra_> it's more about removing bits than adding any :)
<sergiusens> RehpotsirhC: go over all the commits in phablet.ubuntu.com and you will why
<ogra_> (there are only three ubuntu trees in the build)
<RehpotsirhC> ogra_, I have. Unfortunately the Phablet-10.1 repositories don't support the new device configurations (mainly jfltecan) and how it separates the def configurations.
<sergiusens> ogra_: well, me modified most of the git repos as well (kernel, service manager ring a bell among others)
<RehpotsirhC> During compilation it complains about not specifying the variant configuration.
<RehpotsirhC> brb
<ogra_> oh, right, but even there it is rather removal than addition
<sforshee> asac, the backlight fix is sane enough given that long-term the code will be thrown away
<asac> right
<doanac> asac: looks like you've been patching some code I have a question about :)
<asac> doanac: yeah ask me ... i am the only one who knows only half truth here :)
<doanac> is there a relatively easy way (shell or python) to request the screen be turned on and left on?
<asac> doanac: by whom?
<asac> ah by shell or python
<doanac> ideally, one of those
<asac> we definitely dont want to provide such feature to apps directly, but not sure if that means we could have that in the dbus api
<asac> sforshee: ?
<doanac> i have a test where I need to drain the battery rapidly. turning the screen on helps accelerate that
<sforshee> doanac, powerd-cli active
<sforshee> doanac, oh, but that won't keep the screen on
<sforshee> no, we don't have that capability currently
<doanac> sforshee: yeah, that's what I was seeing last night
<doanac> i tried going through sysfs with blank/unblank and brightness stuff, but it just seemed to get things out of whack
<sforshee> doanac, the only way would be if mfisch's changes to make the screen timeout configurable has an always-on value, but iirc it does not
<doanac> sforshee: so what do you see my most efficient avenue for getting this done is?
<mfisch> I think we add a new value and not overload this one
<doanac> i can help contribute a patch if needed
<sforshee> doanac, feel free to contribute a patch, otherwise I'll add it to my todo list
<MadShiva> Hello
<doanac> has mfisch's branch landed? or do i need to work off something not merged?
<sforshee> it's in powerd trunk
<mfisch> yes, in trunk for the setting
<doanac> okay.
<mfisch> doanac: you need to leave the screen on, or turn it on over and over?
<doanac> mfisch: i need to leave the screen on for a while. and then probably let it go back to its default behavior
<doanac> mfisch: any tips/pitfalls for testing powerd?
<mfisch> doanac: sudo dbus-launch gsettings set com.canonical.powerd activity-timeout 3600
<mfisch> doanac: that will keep the screen on for 1 hour
<doanac> mfisch: that should work for me
<doanac> w/o having to get my hands dirty
<mfisch> doanac: you have to reboot the phone or restart powerd after changing that
<mfisch> doanac: we're not listening for setting changes currently
<MadShiva> I have a small question. I would like to follow the instruction that's on the webpage but it's there some chance that I brick my tablet ?
<doanac> thanks guys!
<sergiusens> mhall119: just tried the latest terminal app, everything I type is hidden (color wise) until I press enter
<mhall119> sergiusens: go to the settings tab and increase the font to 14
<mhall119> I'm not sure why, but the font size seems to affect that
<mhall119> too big or too small and it won't display it all the time
<mhall119> 14 works for me on my nexus 7
<dobey> mhall119: hey. do you know if the SDK will be getting shipped into precise-backports or precise-updates at all? or will it only be available as the thing that installs in /opt?
<sergiusens> mhall119: 14 onwards works for me on maguro... can we make 14 the default?
<mhall119> dobey: it should be available via the PPA, and install to /usr/share/
<mhall119> for precise
<netcurli> bug #1182503
<ubot5> bug 1182503 in Ubuntu Terminal App "Command does not appear until enter is pressed" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1182503
<mhall119> sergiusens: probably, I'll ask zdmitry when he's online
<sforshee> asac, bfiller: I updated the package at http://people.canonical.com/~sforshee/powerd_0.10_armhf.deb with the black screen workaround
<netcurli> font size 14 does not work for me on my galaxy nexus
<dobey> mhall119: are there any plans to ship it in -backports or -updates, rather than just a PPA then?
<awe_> sergiusens, approved your MR.  rsalveti, do you want to chime in before I happrove?
<rsalveti> awe_: I'm about to test it, I can happrove if you want
<rsalveti> awe_: just approve, but not happrove
<awe_> that's what I did
<sergiusens> thanks guys
<rsalveti> awesome
<asac> ok let me check
<mhall119> dobey: I don't think so, bzoltan1 would know for sure
<sergiusens> mhall119: regarding the file manager. It can just list stuff today, right?
<bzoltan1> What Should I Know For Sure? :)
<mhall119> sergiusens: it can do file operations, copy/rename/delete, etc
<asac> sforshee: with your patch i see a flickering regularly still
<dobey> bzoltan1: if the sdk packages will ever get shipped in precise-updates or precise-backports
<mhall119> opening files may work in theory, but needs platform-level support for making the file open the right external application
<sforshee> asac, flickering when?
<asac> sforshee: when turning on. i believe i was able to identify that it shows the desktop unlocked for a very brief moment
<asac> and then goes to the lock screen
<asac> sforshee: when turning on the screen again
<bzoltan1> dobey:  We have precise packports of the SDK right now available
<asac> sforshee: i just click rapidly on and off
<sforshee> asac, which device?
<asac> GN
<asac> oh ... i was able to see the Videos panel indeed
<asac> for a bit longer time now
<dobey> bzoltan1: in the PPA yes. i was just wondering if there are plans to get them shipped in the precise archives proper, so people don't have to add a PPA to get it. or if it will only ever be in a PPA for precise
<sforshee> asac, I'm not seeing it
<asac> oddd... i am sure that for the quick flickers its the Notes
<bzoltan1> dobey:  I do not think we will push the SDK packages to Precise
<dobey> bzoltan1: ah ok. :-/ thanks.
<bzoltan1> dobey: in my opinion Precise users should have the same features from the PPAs... Does the PPA delivery represent any impediment for you?
<sforshee> huh, apparently the touchscreen is being left on and is still operating when the screen is off
<sforshee> asac, ^ ... could that be causing it?
<sergiusens> mhall119: how do you paste after a cut/copy?
<bzoltan1> dobey:  supporting Precise is the right thing, since that is the LTS release right now... but to be honest I think developers should use Raring
<sergiusens> bzoltan1: devs should use saucy ;-)
<mhall119> sergiusens: I think that's not working atm
<asac> sforshee: not sure why that would reveal whats behind the lock screen
<sergiusens> mhall119: ack
<asac> anyway ... my code has the same problem
<bzoltan1> sergiusens:  :) you are right
<sforshee> asac, because you're accidentally touching something on the left side that's dismissing the lock screen while the screen is off
<mhall119> sergiusens: ajalkane may be able to give more detail on what's working and what isn't
<asac> sforshee: i doubt it
<asac> i am just rapidly clicking on/off
<sforshee> that's the only way I've been able to get anything remotely similar to what you describe
<asac> yeah .. definitely happens even if fingers are far wayt from screen
<sergiusens> awe_: rsalveti https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/touch-preview-images/ubuntu-build-phablet/+merge/166114
<dobey> bzoltan1: it means more work in terms of maintenance for the ubuntu one team, since we won't be able to reduce our overhead there by shipping new stuff that depends on qt5, and it means we have to keep some amount of the new stuff working without it, in places where it would be possible to just wholly switch to the new qt5 bits for everything. (iow, we end up with multiple projects which do the same things)
<asac> sforshee: maybe its because i run it with messages on ... that might slow stuff down minimally :/
<asac> G_MESSAGES_DEBUG=all powerd
<asac> try that
<sforshee> we always run it that way currently
<asac> its not much output... but who knows
<sforshee> in the upstart job
<ajalkane> sergiusens: after copy/cut you should have in toolbar "Paste" button
<dobey> bzoltan1: ie, it would be nice to develop apps on raring, and be able to ship them to precise users without requiring the user to add PPAs to use it (for example, if i develop an app, and want to sell it in software-center)
<asac> well, maybe its slower to send it over USB :)
<asac> who knows
<asac> i run it in ADB in foreground to test
<bzoltan1> dobey: why would we ship anything new to Precise what depends on Qt5?
<rsalveti> sergiusens: happroved
<dobey> bzoltan1: so our users get new features and we don't have to maintain code that's already 1.5 years old, for the next 3.5 years? :)
<asac> dunno ... i clearly see it :)
<bzoltan1> dobey: backporting qt5 to Precise would sound like we turned Precise to be a rolling release :)
<asac> "Notes" ...
<asac> interestingly enough the first thing if i slide to the right is the Videos
<asac> and the notes app has been closed a while back :)
<bzoltan1> dobey:  I am far from being a distro guru... but I consider Precise as a frozen release what receives only serious bug fixes and security updates...
<sergiusens> bzoltan1: there were some talks about backporting unity, so Qt5 may not be out of the option
<MadShiva> sorry to ask again but what's the risk of brick I really want to port ubuntu touch to my tablet P7300
<bzoltan1> dobey:  but please educate me ... I really do not know much about this distro thingy
<dobey> bzoltan1: i don't think so. it doesn't break old apps. unlike shipping a new kernel often does :)
<mistersprinkles> Does the lastest source still come with preloaded data?
<ogra_> it was dropped
<bzoltan1> dobey:  do not be so sure :) Qt5 comes with the qtchooser and qt5default duality nightmare ... backpporting qt5 means touching qt5 ... and  for example QtCreator is known to have funny behavior with this duality.
<ogra_> (not sure if in todays or tomorrows image though)
<bzoltan1> sergiusens: I would not recommend to backport the Unity Next to Precise, but that is not my decision.
<sforshee> asac, I do get a white flash when the video app is active
<asac> right
<asac> guess even after you closed it
<asac> you will still see it :)
<asac> maybe something to do with framebuffer?
<asac> buffering?
<sforshee> I don't know that "close" currently means close
<sforshee> it may still be running
<asac> probably
<dobey> bzoltan1: ah true. but were lots of qt4-based things break in raring when we pushed qt5 to it?
<asac> :)
<asac> well let me check
<sforshee> but it goes away for me after closing the app
<bzoltan1> dobey:  We did not test all Qt apps, but I remember that it was not a straight forward victory march
<asac> sforshee: it killed the process properly here
<asac> if i click on the launcher icon and wait till the X appears
<asac> so yeah
<asac> well.
<asac> not for me
<asac> the Notes app wasnth running but i was seein git :)
<bzoltan1> dobey, sergiusens:  All in all... from the point of Qt5 and Unity Next I would live Precise alone... that is the cheapest and less risky way. But if for some strategical reason we need Qt5 on Precise we can do it ... not impossible and not even too hard. But it comes with risks and does not happen by casting with a magic wand :)
<sergiusens> bzoltan1: not unity-next, just unity 7 ;-)
<sergiusens> bzoltan1: also, I'm not pushing for it :-)
 * sergiusens just mentions the virtual hallway talk he eavesdrops
<bzoltan1> sergiusens:  Sorry I was on holiday for few days :) I am not aware of the latest naming trends :)
<sergiusens> bzoltan1: unity 7 is the unity in raring, unity 8 is unity-next
<dobey> i don't really care about unity 8 (unity next) going on precise :)
<bzoltan1> sergiusens: Once an old mentor of my told that everything is possible, you can heat your hous with Stradivarius violins... but it might be a bit expensive :)
<dobey> and i wasn't asking for qt5 to be done with a amgic wand. was just asking if there were plans for it to go there (and subsequently quantal if yes), because it makes lots of things much easier for some of us :)
<sergiusens> dobey: I would say no, there are no plans
<dobey> or, if the qt5 cmake magic integration stuff can work with qt4, i could probably fix this code to be buildable on qt4, and that would work for me too.
<sergiusens> Mirv: I did an install of qmlrunner manually on my phone on Friday and it ort of broke (uninstalled most things), it left me with a broken link
<bzoltan1> dobey:  I will talk to my people and see how much work it would take to backport the Qt5 and exactly how much risk it would represent ... now that you explained the whole story to me, actually I am getting convinced :D
<dobey> bzoltan1: it would be nice for app developers to be able to write apps with the new sdk stuff, and have people running the current LTS to be able to use them, without having to wait another year for an upgrade to the next LTS, yeah :)
<dobey> bzoltan1: thanks. :)
<bzoltan1> dobey:  With that one I fully agree... but it would mean constant support of the SDK for 4 releases... I try to convice the right people to give me more QA engineers :)
<dobey> bzoltan1: well, if it was going to happen, but didn't happen until the sdk was a "1.0" thing, that made some compat guarantee going forward, i'd think that'd be fine.
<asac> sforshee: any idea why the battery is charging so slow on GN? do we need to poke something on the battery driver side?
<pmcgowan> asac, are you plugged into an outlet? should be fast then, slower on usb
<asac> usb
<asac> slower than with android before for sure
<ogra_> mine is charged after ~2h when connected to the PC
<ogra_> surely faster on an outlet
<asac> mine is charging 5 hours now
<asac> from 5%
<asac> to 60%
<ogra_> wow
<asac> connected to thinkpad in a dock
<asac> doc
<asac> king
<ogra_> stat
<ogra_> ion
<ogra_> ?
<asac> rihgt
<asac> argh :)
<sergiusens> bzoltan1: how do I prevent qtcreator from creating ssh keys? I'm passed 5 now again and need to add special rules to all my ssh logins or get the too many authentication failures
<sergiusens> bzoltan1: can't you do like we do in phablet-network-setup where if there's a id_rsa.pub to just copy it in?
<bzoltan1> sergiusens: You are the second person after me who met this issue... I do not like it eaither
<bzoltan1> sergiusens:  You are right, that adb pushing the .pub would be a better alternative
<bzoltan1> sergiusens:  I am about to EOD, but would you file a bug about it please?
<sergiusens> bzoltan1: and if not found, create it :-)
<sergiusens> sure
<bzoltan1> sergiusens:  thanks...
<om26er> mhall119, Do we have plans to rename the core apps or atleast remove 'ubuntu' from the app name ?
<mhall119> om26er: yes we do
<mhall119> popey and I have a list of things that need to be done to rename them
<mhall119> om26er: is there any specific timeframe that we need to get that done by?
<mhall119> otherwise it's just been waiting until there wasn't something more important
<om26er> mhall119, no, that's not a requirement, just asking
<om26er> mhall119, so we remove ubuntu from the name? then ubuntu-calculator-app becomes calculator-app ?
<mhall119> yes
<mhall119> we'll start with the package name, .desktop and .qml file names
<mhall119> then later rename the launchpad team and project
<mistersprinkles> The image to flash is only 24MB?
<user82> awe_, how are you coming along with the data?
<WebbyIT> pmcgowan: hi :) What is tag dogfood? https://bugs.launchpad.net/phone-app/+bugs?field.tag=dogfood
<pmcgowan> WebbyIT, it refers to usability issues uncovered as people are using the phone as their primary device
<WebbyIT> pmcgowan: ok, thanks :D
<pmcgowan> refers to "eating your own dogfood" may not translate
<ajalkane> Dogfood is slightly more tasty than fishfood
<pmcgowan> now how would you know that
<WebbyIT> pmcgowan: yah, in italian we haven't a translation for this
<pmcgowan> I need to think more globally
<pmcgowan> you think I would by now
<ajalkane> I once was a child. And I had fish. I don't want to delve on it more :)
<WebbyIT> i think we haven't any idiomatic expression for this, only "use everyday" or something like this...
<WebbyIT> ajalkane: i'm sorry for you
<WebbyIT> :P
<ajalkane> Thank you... I'm sorry for me too, but probably for different reasons
#ubuntu-touch 2013-05-29
<triforz> un problema con la vcomunicacion de dispositivo
<triforz> es un milneston droid 3
<triforz> hi
<Mirv> sergiusens: you need to understand how it conflicts with qtchooser and -dev packages, but last time I tried it out it worked fine as long as one checked that correct packages were left installed like qmlscene and qmlrunner. ie after reboot everything continued to work
<Mirv> it could be easier to apt-get remove qtchoosee ; apt-get install qmlrunner qmlscene
<Mirv> sergiusens: I can see a problem on my saucy device image though, investigating
<Mirv> sergiusens: interestingly the symlink seems correct and broken at the same time.. maybe something has changed and the "/*/" isn't expanded anymore, so trying out with dpkg-architecture usage when building the package, which will make it a full path on each architecture
<Mirv> sergiusens: alright, proposing a fix. it would be nice to know what broke the previous approach, since I remember building and installing qmlrunner less than 3 weeks ago on a device and the symlink wasn't broken.
<LLckfan> My modem went out I saw them come back on (like the cable company was working on the line) and now the router will not connect to the internet. Is there some way to get it to see the internet again without reinstalling the software? (BTW I am hooked up to the modem right now)
<dholbach> good morning
<LLckfan> My modem went out I saw them come back on (like the cable company was working on the line) and now the router will not connect to the internet. Is there some way to get it to see the internet again without reinstalling the software? (BTW I am hooked up to the modem right now)
<Minste> Hi. How can I open manually installed apps on the device? The app lens just show me 6 icons, and no option for scrolling or searching installed items. I`m sure the apps are installed, cause the app Akari shows (probably because the apps are sorted after alphabet)
<Master92> does anyone know how useable the app store on ubuntu touch is right now?
<ogra_> there is an app store ?
 * ogra_ doesnt think there is yet :)
<Master92> or if there is already an app store ;)
<ogra_> as i understand the plan is to support installations directly from the dash
<ogra_> (i might be wrong though, didnt follow that topic so closely)
<Master92> i think you're right
<Master92> you can just type what you like to have in the search on the top
<Master92> i'm wondering when ubuntu touch is ready to use.
<ogra_> next week it should be in a roughly usable state
<Master92> okay nice! I'll try it out then
<ogra_> (that means 3g, calls, sending/recieving SMS and importing contacts should work)
<ogra_> though beware if you have 100s of contacts, i think there is no way to actually manage them yet (you might have to scroll a lot if you want to call someone starting with Z)
<Master92> hm yeah same as in android...
<ogra_> you can seatch them in android
<ogra_> *search
<mardy> seb128: hi! In ubuntu-system-settings/trunk there is now the stub for an "About..." plugin
<seb128> mardy, \o/
<seb128> mardy, hey, I just opened https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/client-s-system-settings-panels to track the work for the panels
<Master92> @ogra thanks, using android since yesterday :D
<ogra_> heh, k
<seb128> mardy, I made a different spec because I don't want to add too much on the same blueprint, we might even split some panels further in their own blueprint for the complex ones
<mardy> seb128: yep, I saw your name for the "About" plugin and thought of letting you know :-)
<mardy> seb128: makes sense
<seb128> mardy, great, I'm about to write an email about that spec and about having a meeting
<seb128> mardy, since you have working code, and ted is back, it seems like a good time for a followup meeting, also to start preparing the work for june
<mardy> seb128: yep
<deiu> does anyone know if there will be an update manager ready for the end of the month?
<deiu> say I install the "stable" version that is supposed to be available soon, will it update current apps by default?
<deiu> or do I have to flash a new version once in a while?
<ogra_> deiu, the latter, but the flashing will leave your data alone now
<deiu> I see
<bzoltan1> ping ogra_
<ogra_> bzoltan1, hey
<bzoltan1> ogra_: I need your brain ...
<bzoltan1> not in formaldehyde
<didrocks> ogra_: runnnnnn!
<ogra_> heh, sure, its all yours
<ogra_> ask away
<bzoltan1> ogra_: I checked the phablet menifest file, ~700 packages... only 4 does not have x86 installable ...
<ogra_> right
<bzoltan1> ogra_:  libandroid-audiosystem-asound2 libdrm-omap1 libwaudio1 powerd
<bzoltan1> powerd and libandroid-audiosystem-asound2 I do not care
<ogra_> libdrm-omap1 you shouldnt either
<bzoltan1> ogra_:  libdrm-omap1 actually builds for x86 target
<ogra_> which is nonsense
<bzoltan1> I know, but it does :)
<ogra_> you will never find that HW combo
<bzoltan1> ogra_: so the point is that I think we should be able to create x86 image ...
<ogra_> yes, we should
<bzoltan1> ogra_: for virtualbox
<ogra_> and its next on my list once i'm done with the container flip work
<bzoltan1> ogra_: and that would make a nice "emulator"
<ogra_> well
<ogra_> there wont be an android layer
<bzoltan1> ogra_: that is not a problem :) or is it
<ogra_> i doubt you will have much fun regarding HW related bits
<bzoltan1> ogra_: so here is the question... what is the trick?
<ogra_> (which includes surfaceflinger i guess)
<bzoltan1> Me as the sdk and ui toolkit dude  I am interested about the shell
<ogra_> we dont have any display server for x86 atm
<ogra_> so the images would either have to introduce X or we need to wait for Mir
<bzoltan1> I am happy with X for now
<dlna> is there a "news" of ubuntu phone price and date ?
<dlna> any*
<ogra_> its free :)
<bzoltan1> ^ Nice one
<ogra_> and dates are: october for the first phone release, april for a converged one
<dlna> oh thanks for the info... looking forward to it.
<ogra_> bzoltan1, i'll be busy with the container flip until end of the week, lets see how hard it is to have x86 next week
<bzoltan1> ogra_: Super, thanks for that.
<ogra_> i assume a lot of issues though ... dont put your hopes to high
<ogra_> all our userspace work in the plumbing layer is arm centric so x86 bugs are not taken into account yet
<bzoltan1> ogra_:  the motivation is that Tizen and Sailfish both fake their emulation with an x86 virtual machine. Sailfish with virtualbox and Tizen with qemu
<ogra_> (sound wont work ...  device specific bits will be broken etc)
<ogra_> right
<bzoltan1> ogra_: I do not need stable and fast performing x86 for start... just a virtualbox launching the qml-shell and taking ssh connection
<ogra_> to have that working properly we still need an x86 android layer
<bzoltan1> ogra_: what depends on android?
<ogra_> after the container flip it should be possible to get you *something* without android .... if thats much helpful is something we will only see then though
<ogra_> everything that talks to HW in any way depends on android
<ogra_> sound, media playback, the phone stack etc
<bzoltan1> ogra_: these are the things I do not need for the start
<bzoltan1> ogra_: All I need is a display server (any) and the qml shell
<bzoltan1> ogra_: and networking of course
<ogra_> right, it might even not be that bad, who knows, but you should expect the worst
<bzoltan1> ogra_: If the worst is to have a virtualbox+Shell then I am buying it :)
<ogra_> well, if all your apps crash because the platform-api doesnt get along that is pretty but wont help you much :)
<bzoltan1> ogra_:  you underestimate the power of eye-candy bullshit my friend :D
<ogra_> well
<ogra_> usable eye candy is surely better than crashing eye candy :)
<bzoltan1> ogra_: it is called compromise :)
<ogra_> hah
<bzoltan1> having an x86 virtual phablet at least would give us a starting point
<bzoltan1> ogra_: other issue... after/during flashing with #140 the flasher lost my device ... how to troubleshoot? Does not boot, does not have anything on sdcard ...
<ogra_> you can boot into recovery and check with adb
<tmoenicke> _salem: pong
<bzoltan1> ogra_: I am in with adb ... what should I look for?
<ogra_> there are log files in the recovery partition iirc
<ogra_> last_install or so
<ogra_> in any case if you got adb you are also able to do a manual install to get back to normal
<ogra_> (see the install wikipage, it has a "manual" section)
<bzoltan1> ogra_: hmm... I am reading/doing the manual steps... it instructs me to push two different files with the _same_ name to the _same_ place and boot to recovery mode in between.
<ogra_> yep
<bzoltan1> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install#Manual_Installation
<bzoltan1> and who does the installation?
<ogra_> recovery
<bzoltan1> needless to say that nothing happened
<bzoltan1> autodeploy.zip not found
<bzoltan1> E:can't mount /sdcard/
<ogra_> if autodeploy.zip exists under /sdcard when booting into recovery it will automatically deploy it
<ogra_> and remove it in the end
<bzoltan1> ogra_: that makes sense... but I think it can not mount the /sdcard
<ogra_> what device is that
<ogra_> maguro ?
<bzoltan1> Nexus
<bzoltan1> yes
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> bzoltan1, try /data/media/ as target path instead
<ogra_> iirc android just links /sdcard to it on the maguro
<ogra_> (since there isnt even an SD card slot)
<bzoltan1> I adb shell'ed and I see the autodeploy.zip after I pushed
<ogra_> ok
<ogra_> so now reboot into recovery
<ogra_> and it should show you a progress bar
<bzoltan1> I just did... how to confirm that it did install the autodeploy.zip?
<bzoltan1> no progress bar
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> works here
<ogra_> is your /data full by chance ?
<bzoltan1> let me see
<ogra_> adb shell df
<bzoltan1> https://pastebin.canonical.com/91763/
<bzoltan1> ogra_^
<ogra_> bzoltan1, that is with the ubuntu recovery mode ?
<ogra_> (do you have a violet background ?)
<bzoltan1> ogra_: Yes, I have violent background. How did you know? but I served the sentences and now I am a decent citizen. :D
<bzoltan1> ogra_ I have formated the /data and now it shows up in the df
<ogra_> ah, good
<ogra_> so try again
<bzoltan1> ogra_: Yes, that helped... now I got a nice QML Shell :)
<bzoltan1> thanks for your help
<diwic> bzoltan1, btw, I think ogra_ was referring to the background color of the phone's screen, not your personal background :-)
<bzoltan1> diwic: :D really?
<ogra_> heh, yeah
<diwic> bzoltan1, violet != violent
<bzoltan1> diwic: I know :) I was kidding and I am a radical pacifist :D
<diwic> oh well, irony and IRC :-)
<ogra_> bzoltan1, violently radical indeed ...
<didrocks> bfiller: sergiusens: oSoMoN: FYI, the app stack has a lot of autopilot failures: http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/ps-generic-autopilot-release-testing/524/ I asked sil2100 to look at why
<didrocks> (that's why it's not in next, just daily-build-next)
<oSoMoN> didrocks: looking at it
<didrocks> oSoMoN: you know that the videos are attached as well, right?
<oSoMoN> didrocks: yes, thanks
<oSoMoN> didrocks: I think I know what it is, there seems to be a regression in the UITK, the panel doesn’t hide when tapping outside of it anymore, I’m trying to get someone from the SDK team to confirm
<didrocks> oSoMoN: ok, thanks!
<mhall119> kalikiana: fginther: can we move the u1db-qt packages to the https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/+archive/ppa PPA?
<mhall119> it is setup to use actual ARM hardware for armhf builds
<kalikiana> mhall119, fginther seems good to me, in a way might even be a more appropriate place (though I don't think we have much logic in the ppa's in general)
<mhall119> kalikiana: yeah, it makes more sense to put common platform stuff in there than in the Core Apps ppa
<asac> rsalveti: "Android bits small enough to get packaged" ... did we achieve that?
<asac> that was a goal for this month i found :)
<ogra_> asac, theoretically
<asac> ogra_: what was done on the stripping side?
<asac> did we do anything tangible? like committing a reduced manifest?
<ogra_> see http://phablet.ubuntu.com/export/
<asac> a new URL :)
<ogra_> thats the tarball from the git repos
<asac> good
<asac> 2.1G -> 600M
<asac> we consider that small enough>?
<ogra_> but packaging it gets close to impracticall
<ogra_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5696703/
<asac> packaging will be june goal from what i see :)
<asac> so not so important right now :)
<ogra_> the license data alone is several megabytes
<asac> but delivering early june would be good
<ogra_> wpackaging depends on the bionic toolchain to be in the archive
<asac> right
<asac> well. you can still do it ... just upload a fake cross toolchain package :)
<asac> hehe
<asac> with the linaro binaries ... put that in ppa
<asac> to get the rest done ... doko will come along
<asac> 4.3M licenses
<asac> thats good... means there is lots of good stuff :)
<ogra_> yes
<ogra_> haha
<asac> for me that means there is big value in this chunk
<ogra_> note that this doesnt take the "unknown" files into account at all
<ogra_> they are a lot more than the licensed ones
<asac> sure, but if they come from android they usually have license on top
<asac> and should be fine
<ogra_> this is just the output of licensecheck run on the whole repo and then split by license
<ogra_> we wont package the big chunk i guess
<ogra_> but cut it into smaller pieces from the beginning
<ogra_> thats all stuff for next month though
<asac> so if we deliver thge apckage into the archive
<asac> will we also have to adjust build infrastructure still?
<ogra_> sure
<ogra_> we will have to do something with the package :)
<asac> guess thats an easy change?
<ogra_> though the change will likely look like:
<asac> who will do that? foundations?
<ogra_> apt-get install android-system-image-$subarch && cp /usr/share/android-system-image-$subarch livecd-rootfs-$dist-system-$subarch.img
<ogra_> that should be all thats needed in the end
<ogra_> asac, me i guess
<asac> not colin?
<ogra_> unlikely
<ogra_> i'm the only one working on the image build stuff for touch atm
<ogra_> colin reviews though
<ogra_> asac, and sergiusens rsalveti  are members of the cdimage team now ... on purpose
<asac> big hackfest on the image production side
<ogra_> as soon as we completely move away from jenkins we three will have to handle touch builds
<ogra_> until then we kind of did split the work into they maintaining jenkins and me preparing cdimage
<sergiusens> ogra_: ack... same resp, different server :-)
<ogra_> well, completely different software :)
<sergiusens> ogra_: where were those docs again?
<ogra_> sergiusens, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReleaseTeam/CDImageSetup
<sergiusens> ty
<ogra_> but you also need a machine account
<ogra_> i think that hasnt happened yet (colin asked me to remind him and i forgot)
<ogra_> (he is off today i'll try to remember it tomorrow)
<asac> ogra_: on the core side, did we manage to get everything in the archive?
<asac> in saucy?
<sergiusens> ogra_: well, I'll read the cdimage branch and the other two to get a handle of it
<ogra_> no
<asac> ogra_: from PPAs
<asac> what is missing?
<ogra_> nope
<asac> what was done?
<ogra_> i think didrocks is pretty much done with the UI parts
<ogra_> but there is still plumbing stuff in the phablet team PPA
<asac> for desktop or also for phablet UI?
<asac> didrocks: ?
<ogra_> we need the container flip completeted for some of this (so we know if the hacks are still needed)
<didrocks> phablet UI
<ogra_> asac, for the touch ui indeed
<didrocks> basically, apart from the shell, we have all touch components we are upstream for daily releasing
<didrocks> in the ppa
<didrocks> (in raring)
<sergiusens> asac: ogra_ https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/client-1303-ubuntu-touch-porting
<ogra_> ask in #ubuntu=desktop about desktop :P
<asac> didrocks: do you also build everything on saucy in parallel ?
<didrocks> some prereq are missing, that the foundation phone team committed to upload to saucy
<asac> kk
<asac> didrocks: what are those?
<didrocks> asac: no, daily release is just associate a branch with one release
<didrocks> one sec…
<asac> prereq
<didrocks> libhybris, telepathy-logger-qt5, telepathy-ofono, telepathy-qt5
<ogra_> sergiusens, oh ... what did you do wrt plymouth ?
<didrocks> and that's it :)
<sergiusens> om26er:  wasn't in that vUDS, but all I did was remove the custom package we had
<sergiusens> ogra_: ^^
<sergiusens> om26er: disregard ;-)
<asac> aquarius: where do we stand wrt "working prototype of image upgrades ... server"
<asac> ?
<ogra_> ah, but the .overrdie files are still in place i guess
<ogra_> asac, i think thats stgraber-land
<asac> really
<ogra_> abnd berry
<asac> he is lazily sleeping :)
<ogra_> *and
<asac> or not in ubuntu-touch
<ogra_> i think aquarius doesnt do the actual implementation (might be wrong though)
<asac> stgraber is not on
<asac> ogra_: i hope he knows about whats going on though
<asac> i hoped :)
<asac> lets see
<asac> if he is not involved at all he might not know :)
<ogra_> probably a long weekend, its a public holiday tomorrow in many parts of the world
<aquarius> asac, erm... image upgrades?
<aquarius> asac, as in "upgrade the whole OS"?
<ogra_> aquarius, image based upgrades
<ogra_> or a diff ...
<asac> aquarius: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/presentation/d/1pA9ImGAXoku-nw7FUJ_QpwIf-C68idjGtdfdP-1VupE/edit#slide=id.p
<ogra_> that json server thing
<asac> chgeck out timeline ... may goals
<aquarius> ogra_, asac, I'm not involved with the image-based upgrades stuff
<ogra_> i think the final implementation also waits for the flipped containers
<asac> aquarius: that feels odd :)
<asac> thought you guys are our server folks now
<asac> hehe
<sergiusens> ogra_: yes, still have overrides
<asac> launchpad replacement team
<asac> was the idea
<ogra_> sergiusens, right, we need a proper solution for that
<asac> aquarius: ok thanks. guess its all in foundations land then as ogra pointed out
<ogra_> sergiusens, we should talk to slangasek, he is pretty good with plymouth
<aquarius> asac, we (onlnie services) aren't involved with that. packages, yes. the OS, no.
<asac> aquarius: ok will surely ping you on packages :)
<sergiusens> ogra_: well we had a vUDS session and plymouth was mentioned, might need to revisit it
<aquarius> asac, sure -- tbh, you could talk straight to beuno on that, which will be quicker, but if you want to involve me too, OK :)
<ogra_> sergiusens, i dont think we went into plymouth in detail, it was more about suppressing fsck
<sergiusens> Saviq: mind updating https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/phablet.release-178/+merge/165995 to include the other bits that landed after?
<ogra_> (which is already there .... )
<ogra_> (teh workaround i mean)
<Saviq> sergiusens, already did?
<sergiusens> ogra_: tbh, I never branched plymouth, but wouldn't mind taking a look
<asac> aquarius: i am sure you work on other stuff relevant to the phone?
<aquarius> asac, ya
<Saviq> sergiusens, /me checks
<asac> anything that goes on the images or needs something to land on the images?
<ogra_> sergiusens, well, i guess we either need to keep the overrides or teach plymouth to not start anything graphically at all
<ogra_> the latter would indeed be cleaner
<Saviq> sergiusens, yeah, everything's merged
<sergiusens> Saviq: forgot to refresh. Still, there are some updates in there anew from 2 hours ago
<asac> aquarius: anyway, if i dont bump into something lets chat about that friday
<Saviq> sergiusens, hrm
<Saviq> sergiusens, bzr fail, updating
<sergiusens> Saviq: yeah, hard to look a reverse dep
<Saviq> sergiusens, updated, but we might have an issue with the new Launcher again (filtering input from the apps), checking
<fginther> mhall119, kalikiana, Yes. I can target the u1db-qt builds for the ubuntu-sdk-team ppa. I'll also setup a job to copy the packages to the Core Apps Daily ppa (unless you think that's not a good idea)
<mhall119> fginther: core apps PPA already depends on the ubuntu-sdk-team PPA, so I don't think we'd need them copied
<fginther> mhall119, ok. thanks
<asac> who would own "Unity QML in archive (Unity Next)
<asac> " ?
<ogra_> desktop team ?
<ogra_> given it will actually become our desktop
<sergiusens> asac: ogra_ that's Saviq ... but once the deps are resolved it should just be part of the daily release process
<sergiusens> asac: well Saviq on the technical side at least
<sil2100> nerochiaro: ping!
<mhall119> Ubuntu Touch Clinic is open, Dr's popey and mhall119 are taking questions
<mhall119> if you have any questions about Ubuntu Touch, the SDK, apps or app development, just go ahead and ask them
<sil2100> nerochiaro: are you around?
<sil2100> nerochiaro: we saw some new autopilot issues in the notes-app
<ogra_> mhall119, if popey is the Dr.  are you the nurse ?
<popey> Hello Nurse!
<mhall119> ogra_: the Dr's was plural
<ogra_> :)
<mhall119> :P
<ogra_> haha
<mhall119> I do have great legs though
<ogra_> shaved ?
<popey> ʘ‿ಠ
 * popey closes the curtain
<mhall119> ogra_: whatever you like sweety
<nerochiaro> sil2100: i'm here
<ogra_> :D
<nerochiaro> sil2100: what's the issue ?
<Saviq> sergiusens, k, I can't reproduce mzanetti's issue, when you check the shell release out, keep a close eye on the fact that you can't interact with the app through the launcher
<sil2100> nerochiaro: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/ps-generic-autopilot-release-testing/524/testReport/
<sil2100> nerochiaro: it seems there are more than one issue, maybe something in SDK changed?
<sil2100> nerochiaro: could you take a look?
<nerochiaro> sil2100: when did it start ? after the merge that happened yesterday ?
<nerochiaro> tmoenicke: when you say it works you only mean the keyboard doesn't bounce back, right ?
<tmoenicke> nerochiaro: yes
<sergiusens> Saviq: k, I'm guessing by interact you mean, launch and refocus
<Saviq> sergiusens, no, the fact that you can press the dialer numbers *through* the Launcher
<Saviq> (you shouldn't)
<sil2100> nerochiaro: not sure, could be - there also seems to be a regression in UITK
<nerochiaro> tmoenicke: that's only half the problem (which was caused by setFocus(true) instead of setFocus(false)). The other half is that when you call setFocus(false) the inner TextInput loses focus but the SDK TextArea that wraps it does not lose it. So i can't give it back focus by saying TextArea.focus = true because it's already true (even though the cursor it's gone as the inner TextArea is unfocused now)
<sil2100> nerochiaro: not sure if that's related?
<sil2100> nerochiaro: bug #1185397
<ubot5> bug 1185397 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "[regression] The panel doesn’t hide when tapping outside it" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1185397
<nerochiaro> sil2100: yeah we should probably wait until that regression is fixed. panel is the base class for toolbars i think, so if they don't hide we have a problem for sure
<nerochiaro> zsombi: still busy ?
<johba> I'm using sudo with logged in with phablet through ssh server, but get permission denied errors, why is that?
<johba> when executing apt-get
<popey> johba: can you pastebin the whole section where the error occurs?
<mhall119> johba: using 'phablet' as the password when it asks you for one?
<johba> popey: http://pastebin.com/331L52cU
<johba> mhall119: doesn't ask
<ogra_> sudo apt-get update
<popey> its because you had && apt-get
<ogra_> err
<ogra_> upgrade i mean
<popey> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<ogra_> (you need a sudo for the second command too
<ogra_> )
<popey> i.e. the second apt-get didn't have sudo, as ogra_ says ☻
<johba> ahh -.- sry
<ogra_> :)
<popey> np ☻
<mhall119> easy solutions like that are the best :)
<davmor2> popey, mhall119:  Crespo hates me.  I managed to I think remove the java apps from the cm_crespo image under device/samsung/crespo  and I got it to the building the kernel phase but it says there were 2 errors but I don't see where they are is there a way to find out?
<johba> right, thx guys :D
<mhall119> davmor2: you're porting the touch image?
 * mhall119 doesn't know what crespo is
<ogra_> a device
<davmor2> mhall119: yeap, samsung galaxy nexus s
<popey> I've not tried porting to a new device yet.
<mhall119> neither have I
<popey> I'd be looking for most recently written logs in the build directory though
 * ogra_ did a port to a galaxy S2 ... 
<mhall119> ogra_: can you answer davmor2's question?
<ogra_> davmor2, try to redirect the output of brunch to a file
<davmor2> mhall119: also there is a missing line in the guide in the automatically get the image, it doesn't tell you to do . build/envsetup.sh before the first breakfast [device_name]
<ogra_> so you dont lose the scrollback
<ogra_> sergiusens, ^^^
<davmor2> ogra_: ah nice plan I'll try that tonight
<mhall119> "build/envsetup.sh before the  first breakfast
<mhall119> "
<mhall119> now that's a morning routine right there
<sergiusens> mhall119: well you can brunch too
<sergiusens> ogra_: I just have an infinite scrollback
 * ogra_ bets thats not on your chromebook 
<ogra_> i do too, on my desktop
<ogra_> where i have 16G RAM
<popey> sergiusens: is phablet-flash now supposed to clean up /sdcard of zip files? because flashing recently has failed with out of space. I have had to shell in and rm /sdcard/*.zip
<davmor2> ogra_, sergiusens: i have that here too but all I could see were warnings is it likely to start a line ERROR::: or something that I can search for?
<sergiusens> popey: when you bootstrap these days it does a wipe
<popey> but not when you flash?
<popey> I want to keep my data, but ditch the old zip files.
<davmor2> popey: phablet-flash -b deletes all data phablet-flash -l keeps data
<sergiusens> davmor2: it's standard make and gcc, look for Error 1 or Error 2
<popey> davmor2: I know, I dont want to "delete all data"
<davmor2> sergiusens: ah thanks
<popey> I want the flash process to work without me having to shell in and manually remove files
<ogra_> how boring
<popey> i want to run "phablet-flash" which should keep my data, and flash the device with zero user interaction
<sergiusens> popey: well, how do you determine what is important and save worthy when you don't have enough space?
<ogra_> well, we should be able to distinguish our zips from other stuff i guess
<gema> question: how do I make all the installed apps appear on my touch image, so that i don't have to search for them?
<ogra_> by patiently waiting until the shell grows that feature ?
<popey> sergiusens: well, if it's called /sdcard/raring*.zip I can be pretty confident I dont want to keep it
<mhall119> gema: popey has a hack for that
<gema> ogra_: I was told by popey he was going to blog about it, but not sure if he has
<gema> :D
<popey> i haven't blogged for a while
<gema> popey: do you have a script somewhere that I can just run?
<sergiusens> salem_: bfiller I fixed the ppa deps for qt-folks and got a whole set of errors
<popey> gema: https://code.launchpad.net/~popey/+junk/phablet-flash-wrapper
<popey> those are what i use
<gema> popey: excellent, thanks!
<sergiusens> popey: that's you, what about people that build their zips from time to time
<salem_> sergiusens, thank you. I am fixing those errors right now.
<popey> but the backup/restore is now done by phablet-flash so may not be necessary
<popey> sergiusens: can phablet-flash not remove the file before the final reboot? I mean, it _knows_ the name of them, it just "adb pushed" them onto the device a few minutes previously?
<popey> well, after the final reboot I guess
<ogra_> sergiusens, we could give it a unique name in adb push
<ogra_> ubuntu-official1.zip .... ubuntu-official2.zip ....
<sergiusens> ogra_: popey well I do that for the autodeploy.zip
<ogra_> rm -rf /sdcard/ubuntu-official?.zip
<sergiusens> ogra_: popey I just abandoned work on the recovery image since I was told that we were going to have a new update system soon
<ogra_> well, i doubt it will differ massively
<ogra_> but you neven know indeed
<popey> ok
<sergiusens> popey: let me see what can be done...  I can't add any special logic to the zip that would break other recovery images
<popey> Tip: Don't plug a device (Nexus 7) running Ubuntu Touch into a Windows 7 machine. It goes mad
<ogra_> windows ?
<ogra_> or the device
<popey> windows
<popey> keeps seeing the device appear and disappear
<ogra_> lovely
<ogra_> the container flip will fix that
<popey> so I get the USB bongs repeatedly
<pmcgowan_> the flip cures all
<ogra_> we run adbd in the ubuntu rootfs then and dont even enable mtp
<mhall119> so for some reason, some boots on my Nexus 7 I get a white-screen only for apps, and the keyboard doeesn't come up for searching the dash
<mhall119> any idea what's going on, or what I can look at to determine that?
<mhall119> if I swipe from the right edge, just a bit, it will show the app's content, but then turn it all black after a couple seconds and the app's process terminates
<popey> mhall119: i have seen that too now and then
<mhall119> popey: only on the nexus 7, or on your nexus 4 too?
<popey> not seen on 4
<johba> is there a way to make the terminal fullscreen on nexus 10?
<popey> the n7 seems very slow compared to the n4
 * popey makes a video
<mhall119> johba: you need to change the X-Ubuntu-StageHint to MainStage in /usr/share/ubuntu-terminal-app/ubuntu-terminal-app.desktop
<johba> thanks, i'll research more. only scanned the faq so far
<sergiusens> fginther: didrocks: can phablet-tools daily release into saucy instead of raring?
<didrocks> sergiusens: it will mean that android-audiosystem will daily release into saucy as well and not on raring, is that fine?
<didrocks> (they are part of the same stack)
<fginther> sergiusens, it should be ok from upstream merger perspective
<salem_> sergiusens, hey, isnt jenkins setting the release to raring when pushing it into to the phablet-team ppa?
<sergiusens> didrocks: same stack? That's fine... android-audiosystem hasn't been touched for in a while
<sergiusens> salem_: no... it's crystal clear what you intend puses
<sergiusens> pushes
<didrocks> sergiusens: I need to check the reverse depends of android-audiosystem after this hangout
<didrocks> sergiusens: sounds fine, will do the change
<salem_> sergiusens, ok, just changed it to raring. thanks
<sergiusens> didrocks: thanks
<didrocks> yw :)
<user82> local transport here offers no api..so best chance is the offline data available
<user82> too bad
<popey> suggestions on where this bug should go? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nuE9R81ex-Q  - slowness on nexus 7 ?
<popey> probably just the clock app timing logic
<sergiusens> didrocks: can you trigger a daily release for phablet-tools or the stack after?
<didrocks> sergiusens: it will surely not being NEWed today in saucy
<popey> mhall119: is the stopwatch slow for you too?
<ogra_> uh, dont break my dependencies in saucy today
<mhall119> popey: let me check
<paulhart> hi all
<paulhart> looks like i'm having some trouble with my nexus 4
<paulhart> its flashed with ubuntu mobile and i have it hooked via usb but ubuntu desktop cannot access it
<ogra_> via adb ?
<mhall119> popey: it appears so, yes
<paulhart> yeah, for instance:
<paulhart> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ adb reboot-bootloader error: insufficient permissions for device
<mhall119> on my nexus 7, it gets about 45 seconds off in a minute
<ogra_> paulhart, what ubuntu release are you using on the desktop ?
<ogra_> looks like your adb package is outdated
<paulhart> 13.04
<popey> ogra_: i had this today too, i had to use sudo adb start-server
<ogra_> adb kill-server && sudo adb start-server
<ogra_> right
<popey> mhall119: ok, will file a bug
<ogra_> that shouldnt happen if you use the adb package from the PPA
<popey> ah yay, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1176555
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1176555 in Ubuntu Clock App "[Clock app] Time runs slower as expected" [Critical,Triaged]
<ogra_> except i guess sergiusens didnt update it after my few uploads that added adbd the last days
<popey> ogra_: what version of adb?
<popey> 4.2.2+git20130218-3ubuntu3~raring is what I have
<ogra_> that should be fine then
<ogra_> as long as oyu have a ~raring in it it comes from the PPA and ships the needed udev rules
<popey> cool, thanks
<ogra_> so it should work
<paulhart> yeah... still not working
<sergiusens> ogra_: nope... not to the ppa if I wasn't notified ;-)
<paulhart> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ adb kill-server && sudo adb start-server * daemon not running. starting it now on port 5037 * * daemon started successfully *
<ogra_> sergiusens, well, i realized it is raring
<ogra_> indeed i only uploaded saucy
<paulhart> but its not apearing as mounted next to the drives
<ogra_> it never will
<ogra_> adb has nothing to do with mounting
<paulhart> oh i see
<sergiusens> ogra_: well, there's no hurry to get adbd into raring
<ogra_> sergiusens, not at all
<paulhart> is it possible to mount it?
<ogra_> ignore the above ... my fault ... PPA wont be affected
<ogra_> paulhart, use adb push/pull
<ogra_> we cant use mtp, it is patented
<ogra_> and have no other mounting solution yet
<paulhart> rihgt, oddly enough, if i remember correctly, push didn't work when i got ubunto on the phone... so i used the gui... ill try it now though
<salem_> sergiusens, hey, can you approve that qt-folks MR? looks like ci is done.
<sergiusens> salem_: let me test it, what is this for? I thought we were going to be using upstream qtfolks from now on
<salem_> sergiusens, to fix a problem related to favorites. https://bugs.launchpad.net/phone-app/+bug/1185036
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1185036 in phone-app "Favourite won't register" [High,In progress]
<sergiusens> salem_: are you pushing that upstream too?
<sergiusens> salem_: I'll test and happrove
<salem_> sergiusens, ok thanks. I will send upstream.
<salem_> sergiusens, looks like upstream isn't changed since 2011.
<rsalveti> asac: we're still waiting the nexus 7 kernel to be fixed by our kernel guys, then we can reduce the image a bit more
<rsalveti> and once we have a toolchain, we can remove the pre-built toolchain, which will make it smaller as well
<ogra_> and the toolchain :)
<rsalveti> but we did make a huge progress, it's now ~600mb
 * ogra_ bets for 200M in the end
<rsalveti> asac: and the reduced manifest is something we have for quite a while already ;-)
<drizztbsd> hi, does the phone/sms work?
<ogra_> on the supported devices it does
<ogra_> on the ports it depends on the porter
<drizztbsd> gnex
<ogra_> works
<drizztbsd> cool, I will test it this evening :P
<ogra_> mind you, only for SIMs without PIN
<ogra_> so unlock it first
<drizztbsd> ok
<drizztbsd> [App] WhatsApp for Ubuntu Phone (alpha) (wow lol)
<mhall119> trying to open files from the file manager on Ubuntu Touch, I get:
<mhall119> Opening file /home/phablet/test.txt
<mhall119> static bool QDesktopServices::openUrl(const QUrl&): The platform plugin does not support services.
<mhall119> rsalveti: sergiusens: ^^ any idea how to get around that?
<sergiusens> mhall119: not a Qt person myself, might get a quicker answer from mzanetti or Kaleo
<mzanetti> hmm...  seems like this really would need support from the platform plugin... what it does is to determine the default app for that uri scheme and then pass the url on to it...
<mzanetti> if its always a website you could launch the browser yourself with - for example - the QtProcess plugin from yesterday
<mhall119> mzanetti: not from QML I can't
<mzanetti> oh right... its C++ Qt :D
<mhall119> and having the platform "do the right thing" for a URI is better
<sergiusens> mhall119: mzanetti ported an exec plugin
<mzanetti> mhall119: well, as a quick hack, for now use QProcess and call the browser yourself
<mhall119> so for the file manager, we really want to say "Hey platform, open this file in the best app you've got"
<mzanetti> mhall119: yes... but that really needs to be implemented in the platform plugin
<mhall119> mzanetti: ubuntu-filemanager-app is pure-QML, so using C++ wouldn't be a quick hack
<mzanetti> mhall119: then use the QtProcess plugin
<mhall119> mzanetti: is implementing the platform plugin on our roadmap?
<mzanetti> mhall119: https://gitorious.org/~mzanetti/qml-process-element/qml-process-element-qt5
<mzanetti> mhall119: I don't know... I'm kinda on the other side of the stack... but I'm sure its on the roadmap for ricmm or the like
<drizztbsd> jzanetti
<mzanetti> :D
<mhall119> mzanetti: can you provide an installable package for that?
<sergiusens> mhall119: I'm going to be packaging it tonight
<mzanetti> thanks sergio
<sergiusens> or later in the evening
<mhall119> sergiusens: ok, we can upload it to the Core Apps PPA so they can use it until a proper platform plugin exists
<mzanetti> sergiusens: might want to include the example code somewhere: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5713726/
<sergiusens> mzanetti: thanks
<mzanetti> hey! there's a ubuntu logo in my bootloader now :)
 * mzanetti likes
<mhall119> dang, I just phablet-flashed yesterday
<lool> ogra_: Hey, I'm looking at your recent android-tools changes to add adbd
<ogra_> yeah, they will need some love
<lool> I wanted to include them in Debian, but these can't be included as is
<ogra_> rigfht
<ogra_> xnox was eager to work on that iirc
<lool> I had some ideas to reduce the delta
<lool> ogra_: first of all, why do we want a copy of the sources instead of patching the core/adb stuff?
<ogra_> time :)
<ogra_> i could have done that but wouldnt have gotten the container flip ready by friday
<xnox> is there phablet-flash support to flash saucy image on to grouper?
<ogra_> nope
<ogra_> you need to use the manual methot
<ogra_> *method
<xnox> ack.
<ogra_> abnd done use any image newer than 27th
<lool> ogra_: I'm not asking why the time wasn't spent doing it  :-)  I'm asking whether you know of a technical reason that a copy of the sources was needed
<ogra_> i will break them soon
<lool> like maybe this or that part of the patch breaks adb
<lool> I didn't see immediately what would break it, hence my question
<ogra_> lool, well, and my answer was that i didnt have the time to do it proper :) there is no tech reason
<lool> ok
<ogra_> it needs a bunch of ifdefs
<lool> ogra_: why?
<lool> anyway, ok
<lool> ogra_: so I guess same reason for qemu_pipe; it's not really needed but it was the quickest way to do it?
<ogra_> because it gets built differently from the same sources and the changes arent merged in
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> if you mean qemu-arm-static
<lool> ogra_: what I'm saying is: let's just patch core/adb/adb.c and use that to build and adbd, just like upstream, in a single pass
<lool> *to build adb and adbd
<ogra_> they dont do it in a single pass
<ogra_> thats the point :)
<ogra_> they do two runs and then cp adb adbd
<lool> aha
<ogra_> in the second one
<ogra_> its the same code with different options
<ogra_> thus ifdefs
<ogra_> and we need to kill off some of the android specifics (getopts)
<ogra_> since our adbd doesnt have access to that when it starts
<lool> I was thinking we could override get_property with some wrapper around getenv
<lool> it's problematic that right now only nexus 4 is supported too
<ogra_> you could probably do it ... what we did in the current code was to comment out (or add fake data) to that stuff for now
<ogra_> it isnt :)
<lool> well, nexus 4 is hardcoded in the source
<ogra_> that code is nonsense ... just a placeholder
<ogra_> the actual setting happens in the upstart job
<ogra_> through sysfs
<ogra_> it runs fine on all HW i have here
<ogra_> incluyding a galaxy S2
<lool> the upstart jobs is another hardcoded place
<lool> *job
<lool> but with USB device ids instead of props
<ogra_> well, we need to set up the android gadget somewhere for adbd
<ogra_> seemed like the obvious place
<ogra_> and the IDs are the right ones
<lool> the thing is, this is meant to be an "adbd" package
<ogra_> (they are the value for "only running adbd" ... thats completely device unspecific)
<ogra_> yes
<ogra_> and it is
<lool> but it hardcodes running adbd with a recovery rom id, nexus 4 props and will attempt to start even if you don't have android_usb
<ogra_> it doesnt use the props at all
<ogra_> and it needs that ID so that adb on the client side recognizes it as "adbd only, no mtp or other stuff"
<lool> ogra_: I think these props are sent over the wire
<ogra_> they are
<mhall119> mzanetti: no ubuntu logo for my bootsplash :(
<ogra_> thats what i said above
<ogra_> adb on the client side needs them
<lool> ogra_: you said it doesn't use the props at all
<ogra_> it uses the props from sysfs
<lool> ogra_: it also uses the hardcoded props in the source
<ogra_> the hardcoded ones are moot
<lool> occam, Nexus 4, mako
<ogra_> hmm, it doesnt here
<ogra_> lool, anyway, if you can come up with something generic that doesnt confuse half the desktop (endless loop attempts for mtp and such) feel free
<ogra_> the current setup works  ...
<ogra_> [793040.499310] usb 1-1: Product: Galaxy Nexus
<ogra_> [793040.499358] usb 1-1: Manufacturer: Samsung
<ogra_> [793040.499405] usb 1-1: SerialNumber: 0149CBF011006012
<ogra_> thats what i get here
<mzanetti> mhall119: it came after I flashed with -b
<ogra_> (with flipped container, mind you ... that behaves completely different from natively running android)
<mhall119> mzanetti: I flashed with -b too
<mhall119> on my nexus 7
<mhall119> though my /home/phablet/ was left intact
<mzanetti> mhall119: galaxy nexus here... and no... here it wiped everything
<kgunn> mhall119: i also have a n7
<kgunn> and i kinda gave up on -b
<kgunn> i just do the recovery mode adb push of the zips to autodeploy
<kgunn> works like a champ
<sergiusens> mhall119: kgunn -b didn't work with that version of phablet-tools?
<sergiusens> kgunn: without -b you get the same result
<mhall119> sergiusens: yeah, -b didn't erase my /home/phablet/ directory
<sergiusens> mhall119: what version of phablet-tools?
<mhall119> sergiusens: 0.13daily13.05.10ubuntu.unity.next-0ubuntu1
<sergiusens> mhall119: need version 14+
<mhall119> I see 0.14-0ubuntu1~raring is available now though, I'll update
<kgunn> sergiusens: right...sorry to confuse
 * ogra_ is with kgunn ... i prefer the adb way 
<sergiusens> ogra_: phablet-flash initially was 2 wgets and 2 adb pushes... I take it you don't flash daily ;-)
<ogra_> heh, not even monthly :)
<sergiusens> ogra_: that's why you prefer adb plain and simple ;-)
<sergiusens> I would too...
<ogra_> but i think even doing it daily i would use adb
<ogra_> its just one command more
<mhall119> sergiusens: uh oh
<mhall119> sergiusens: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5713969/
<mhall119> adb can no longer see my N7 :(
<kgunn> mhall119: try adb kill-server
<kgunn> then adb devices
<mhall119> mhall@mhall-thinkpad:~/blog/sdkapps/coreapps$ adb devices -l
<mhall119> * daemon not running. starting it now on port 5037 *
<mhall119> * daemon started successfully *
<mhall119> List of devices attached
<mhall119> and no devices
<ogra_> err
<ogra_> you actually want:
<kgunn> bummer
<ogra_> adb kill-server && sudo adb start-server
<mhall119> mhall@mhall-thinkpad:~/blog/sdkapps/coreapps$ adb kill-server && sudo adb start-server
<mhall119> * daemon not running. starting it now on port 5037 *
<mhall119> again, no devices
<mhall119> * daemon started successfully *
<mhall119> mhall@mhall-thinkpad:~/blog/sdkapps/coreapps$ adb devices -l
<mhall119> List of devices attached
<ogra_> re-plug ?
<kgunn> mhall119: manual reboot, hold power+lower volume button....get to recovery
<mhall119> the N7 is at the Android unlocked bootloader screen
<ogra_> that doesnt run adbd :)
<ogra_> you are in fastboot mode
<ogra_> select recovery and press power
<mhall119> ok
<mhall119> saw it do something
<mhall119> android with a spinning buckyball or whatever
<mhall119> then it turned itself off
<ogra_> you mean after selecting recovery ?
<mhall119> mzanetti: you tempted me with the new hotness, and now look what I've gotten myself into
<mhall119> ogra_: yeah
<ogra_> weird, it should have dumped you into recovery mode
<mhall119> ogra_: ah, now I have the Ubuntu logo'd recovery mode
<mhall119> \o/
<mhall119> didn't give me that last time
<mhall119> now what?
<ogra_> ah, good
<ogra_> well, you have adb again
<mzanetti> mhall119: haha... the same happened to me... but because something bad happened to my device already before I didn't think this would be related. sorry
<ogra_> phablet-flash should work as expected
<mhall119> mhall@mhall-thinkpad:~/blog/sdkapps/coreapps$ phablet-flash -b
<mhall119> Device detected as /sbin/sh: getprop: not found
<mhall119> Unsupported device, autodetect fails device
<mhall119> trying again with -d grouper
<ogra_> try without -b
<sergiusens> mhall119: kgunn there's a new adb in the ppa or in saucy that doesn't have perm problems
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> thoough he was in fastboot mode
<ogra_> whats a permission issue
<ogra_> *wasnt
<sergiusens> ogra_: mhall119 probably had an autodeploy.zip
<ogra_> sergiusens, does that reboot into fastboot/bootloader ?
<mhall119> sergiusens: it says "autodeploy.zip not found" at the bottom of the ubuntu recover mode screen
<ogra_> well, if it unpacked it it is gone
<ogra_> autodeploy gets deleted after it got installed
<mhall119> so how do I get it back
<ogra_> might have been a dangling one from a failed flash attempt
<ogra_> -d grouper didnt work ?
<mhall119> running phablet-flash -b -d grouper, reboots it back to the android unlock screen
<mhall119> and phablet-flash is stuck with < waiting for device >
<ogra_> do not use -b
<ogra_> that re-bootstraps is ... which needs the fastboot mode
<ogra_> s/is/it/
<mhall119> mhall@mhall-thinkpad:~/blog/sdkapps/coreapps$ phablet-flash -d grouper
<mhall119> Device detected as grouper
<mhall119> Cannot find /data mountpoint
<mhall119> from the ubuntu recovery mode
 * mhall119 has fubar'd this good this time
<sergiusens> ogra_: mhall119 what's your fastboot package version?
<ogra_> yeah, i was about to ask
<sergiusens> waiting for device on fastboot means wrong package most likely
<ogra_> though still he uses the ubuntu recovery ... that should find /data
<mhall119> 4.2.2+git20130218-3ubuntu3~raring
<sergiusens> ogra_: not if somehow it got wiped
<sergiusens> improperly
<ogra_> ah, indeed
<ogra_> broken filesystem or so
<mhall119> how do I un-break it?
<ogra_> format /data
<ogra_> from the recovery menu
<ogra_> then you should have a proper data partition again you can use
<mhall119> I like all the No, No, No, No No, Yes, No options :)
<ogra_> haha
<mhall119> still no luck
<mhall119> mhall@mhall-thinkpad:~/blog/sdkapps/coreapps$ phablet-flash -d grouper
<mhall119> Device detected as grouper
<mhall119> Cannot find /data mountpoint
<mhall119> mhall@mhall-thinkpad:~/blog/sdkapps/coreapps$ phablet-flash
<mhall119> Device detected as /sbin/sh: getprop: not found
<mhall119> Unsupported device, autodetect fails device
<ogra_> you are to fast :
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> you should have mounted data after formatting and before running phablet-flash
<mhall119> I don't have an option to mount /data, only to unmount /data
<mhall119> I can mount /sdcard or /system
<ogra_> oh, that means it is mounted
<mhall119> selecting unmount /data didn't change the option
<ogra_> hmm
<mhall119> should I format /data and /data/media?
<mhall119> I did just /data last time
<mhall119> or is there some brute-force "Scrap everything and start over" option?
<ogra_> well, /sdcard is likely a link to /data/media
<ogra_> (it is on many devices that i know at least)
<mhall119> should I mound /sdcard?
<ogra_> if its a link there is nothing to mount
 * mhall119 has an option to mount it anyway
<ogra_> i personally would just use the manual installl methid now
<mhall119> what's that?
<ogra_> download the zips (or fish them out of the chache) ...
<mhall119> raring-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip ?
<ogra_> adb push /path/to/armel.zip /sdcard/autodeploy.zip && adb reboot recovery
<ogra_> then do the same with the armhf one
<mhall119> where would I find the armel zip?
<mhall119> it's not in ~/Downloads/phablet-flash/140/
<ogra_> not sure where phablet-flash stores them ... ~/.local/ i think
<mhall119> I have armel .img files
<ogra_> hmm
<mhall119> ah, I have them for 138
<ogra_> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/daily-preinstalled/current/raring-preinstalled-armel+grouper.zip
<mhall119> downloading it now
<ogra_> i guess it doesnt download it if you run -b
<mhall119> maybe that's what messed this all up
<ogra_> since bootstrapping uses the img files
 * mhall119 runs adb push
<mhall119> push the armhf one to /sdcard/autodeploy.zip too?
<ogra_> after the adb reboot recovery
<ogra_> it needs to flash them in succession
<ogra_> after the reboot you should see a progress bar
<ogra_> if thats gone you can push the armhf one and do the same dance
<kgunn> or as mhall119 put it...the bucky ball
<mhall119> ok, I pushed the armel, got the progress bar, then it shutdown (gave me the battery indicator)
<mhall119> manually got it back into recovery mode, and am pushing the armhf now
<ogra_> right
<mhall119> no progress indicator for adb push huh?
<ogra_> nope
<ogra_> patience :)
<mhall119> my patience, like my coffee, has run out
<mhall119> I just want my precious Ubuntu Touch tablet back
<ogra_> well, not every dogfood comes with cream :)
<mhall119> it's rebooting now
<mhall119> got the google bucky-ball thing
 * mhall119 croses his fingers
<mhall119> it's back!
<mhall119> ogra_: thank you!
<ogra_> :)
<mhall119> next time I see you, I'm gonna kiss you
<mhall119> right on the lips
<mhall119> or buy you a beer, your preference
<jcastro> ubuntu-touch, quite literal!
<mhall119> :)
<ogra_> LOL
<ogra_> i'll decide that then :)
<mhall119> ok, I'm taking a break for lunch before I break anything else
<kgunn> jcastro: good one
<doanac> sforshee: i've got a question i think might be power related: if i run something like "sleep 10m" from an upstart task, and then disconnect USB charging, the sleep seems to run forever
<doanac> is there a way to truly wait X minutes when the system is idling w/o power?
<sforshee> doanac, if the system is suspended and you want it to wake from suspend what you need is an rtc alarm
<doanac> sforshee: okay. i suspected. thanks
<sforshee> doanac, np. Though what we'll probably need is a central service which manages rtc alarms for various clients
<sforshee> and do nice things like batching together events with flexible timing requirements
<mhall119> kenvandine: ping
<doanac> sforshee: yep, that would be nice
<mhall119> doanac: FYI, the ability to schedule wakeups for an app is being spec'ed
<doanac> mhall119: thanks. is there a BP I should subscribe to for that?
<mhall119> doanac: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/client-1305-background-task-service
<mhall119> there was also an associated UDS discussion: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1305/meeting/21763/client-1305-background-task-service/
<sergiusens> rsalveti: I can test everything but the mako bits from your MR
<Wilberforce> Helpme
<Wilberforce> Does anyone know how to start the touch screen calibration thing on android?
<sergiusens> rsalveti: approved, but not happroved
<rtg> rsalveti, grouper issues appear to be toolchain.
<ogra_> rtg, thats funny given it never got in our way on the desktop image
<rtg> ogra_, dunno. the same config works with gcc-4.6
<ogra_> (though that was admittedly raring and the 4.7 toolchain)
<Wilberforce> Do any of you lovely people know why my touch screen is not responding?
<ogra_> in ubuntu touch ?
<ogra_> did you try swiping from the sides ?
<Wilberforce> No android, I tried to install touchbut it failed
<ogra_> ah, no idea
<Wilberforce> is it possible to install touch on an archos arnova 7f g3 ?
<DarkEra> Wilberforce, i don't think it's supported: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<Wilberforce> Thanks DarkEra, unfortunately my device is not supported :(
<salem_> bfiller, hey, can you re-approve this MR? It failed to merge yesterday: https://code.launchpad.net/~tiagosh/phone-app/phone-app-1181362/+merge/166133
<bfiller> salem_: looking
<bfiller> salem_: done
<salem_> bfiller, thanks
<bfiller> salem_: here is the bug report for the search field in header thing we talked about: https://bugs.launchpad.net/phone-app/+bug/1185168
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1185168 in phone-app "Need faster scrolling or other means to handle long lists of contacts" [High,New]
<bfiller> salem_: I assigned to you if you have time to look at
<salem_> bfiller, ok, I am working on it right now.
<bfiller> salem_: thank you
<rsalveti> sergiusens: right, we might need ChickenCutlass's help then
<rsalveti> rtg: oh, annoying
<rsalveti> rtg: so it works all good with gcc 4.6?
<sergiusens> rsalveti: did a code review as well, some comments might be nice :-)
<sergiusens> rsalveti: but I'm not blocking on it
<rtg> rsalveti, seems to, though there still seem to be some config issues. still investigating.
<rsalveti> sergiusens: yeah, imagined that, but I made a better patch to be included in upstream (with some more comments)
<rsalveti> rtg: right, cool, let us know when you get it to work, so we can disable our kernel build for grouper, and start depending on the one from the archive
<rtg> rsalveti, will do
<rsalveti> thanks
<rsalveti> sergiusens: https://code.launchpad.net/~rsalveti/touch-preview-images/ubuntu-build-phablet-adding-missing-groups/+merge/165956
<rsalveti> that's important to be able to use gps as phablet
<rsalveti> together with http://people.canonical.com/~rsalveti/patches/0001-init.rc-allow-anyone-to-read-proc-cmdline.patch
<sergiusens> rsalveti: yeah, I'm going to build that soon
<sergiusens> rsalveti: have your email open ;-)
<sergiusens> rsalveti: was waiting for hybris first ;-)
<kenvandine> mhall119, pong
<lool> ogra_: I've got adbd building from core/adb with some changes; I'm trying to figure out where the files you've uploaded came from; e.g. our android_filesystem_config.h differ
<lool> mine has a snippet with linux/capability.h vs. android_filesystem_capability.h which yours doesn't have and I have to workaroudn it to fix my build; your versions has other deltas as if it was taken from another branch
<rsalveti> sergiusens: cool, thanks :-)
<rsalveti> got so many tabs with mrs here it's not even fun hehe
<sergiusens> rsalveti: yeah, I'm falling behind
<sergiusens> rsalveti: it gets stressfull when you become the bottle neck :-)
<ChickenCutlass> rsalveti, what's up
<rsalveti> sergiusens: know the feeling
<Ray_> sup
<mhall119> kenvandine: hey, any chance of getting that Online Accounds docs index page this week?
<kenvandine> yes
<mhall119> \o/
<kenvandine> i'll try to do it tomorrow
<mhall119> thanks kenvandine
<kenvandine> np
<rtg> rsalveti, uploaded linux-grouper_3.1.10-3.4. I'll work on homogenizing distro configs tomorrow.
<rsalveti> rtg: awesome, is it all working as before with this kernel?
<rtg> rsalveti, as near as I can tell. apps do the right thing
<rsalveti> rtg: awesome, once built will enable it by default
<rsalveti> thanks so much
<rtg> rsalveti, cool, I'm outta here.
<Minste> I've installed coreapps on my device, but I can't start them couse I don't get an icon for them in app lens. I've manage to open them from terminal on my computer, but is it a way to get them visible in the app-lens?
<Saviq> Minste, if they're installed on the device, they're there in Installed apps, you might need to search (tap search at the top panel) for them, though
<RobbyF> looks like some great progress is being made
<lool> ogra_`: ok; I've pushed all my changes to the android-tools debian git repos; it builds adbd and I can launch it as root on my desktop, but it's otherwise untested; I'd love to work with you for the last remaining pieces tomorrow
<Minste> Saviq: Thanks :) I didn´t know I had to search for them.
<lool> ogra_`: I avoided the header changes and the property_get changes, but I don't have the fake values sent over the wire; the rest should just work identically
<Saviq> Minste, yeah, there's some missing functionality there to be able to expand the category and see everything
<lool> ogra_`: BTW I've noticed there's a permission issue on the git repo on alioth; I'll file a ticket to get these fixed
<ogra_`> lool, ok, as long as it doesnt stop working i'm fine
<Minste> Saviq: okay. Can't wait to use it as my primary phone. So I'm just playing around to see if it's stable and good enough for my use ;)
<lool> ogra_`: well if you could test it that would be good
<lool> ogra_`: I can't test it until next week
<ogra_`> do yu have a package ?
<Saviq> Minste, there's a bunch of people that do it already :) obviously there's a lot missing, but it's getting to be good enough for a (not-so-smart)phone now
<lool> ogra_`: not for arm
<ogra_`> lool, or just put the binary on people.u.c
<lool> ogra_`: I can hand you a .dsc though
<ogra_`> with tarball ? :)
<lool> of course  :-)
<ogra_`> good, thats fine
<lool> (uploading)
<ogra_`> i wont test right now, but tomorrow
<Minste> Saviq: I know, but the lack of 3g are my biggest issue right now. cause I can't live with a phone without it.
<ogra_`> will let you know how it works
<lool> ogra_`: http://people.canonical.com/~lool/android-tools_4.2.2+git20130529-1/
<lool> ogra_`: sure; no hurry
<ogra_`> thanks for the work !
<lool> ogra_`: the upstart job is not there; that's the main thing I think is missing
<ogra_`> yeah, i have one here, no prob
<lool> ogra_`: np; I wanted to get the debian delta down and I remember you had asked me to review a patch some weeks ago
<lool> ogra_`: I think it was related
<ogra_`> yeah
<ogra_`> i actually wanted to do the cleanup work before but somehow the container flip is consuming more time than i planned
<WebVisitor-3> helo, how to figure out if i have a multitouch support for more thant two fingers?
<salem_> bfiller, ping
<bfiller> salem_: ong
<bfiller> pong
<salem_> bfiller, hey, created a new MR to fix the favorite thing. https://code.launchpad.net/~tiagosh/phone-app/phone-app-1185036/+merge/166400
<bfiller> salem_: cool, let me try
<salem_> bfiller, ok. I will be offline for 15 minutes. brb
<bfiller> _salem: looks good, just fix the changelog series to raring so it gets released
<lool> ogra_`: I've fixed the powerpc build failure too (http://paste.ubuntu.com/5714965/)
<ogra_`> wow, cool !
<ogra_`> thanks !
<ogra_`> so all the ppc phones will work too !
 * ogra_` grins
<lool> ogra_`: well, it might affect any arch really, and I wasn't confortable switching to hardcoded list of arches
<lool> especially for debian
<ogra_`> yeah, understood
<lool> actually, it only affects BE arches
<ogra_`> yup
<ogra_`> i read up a lot about the error, but didnt invest the time to actually fix it in the end
<salem_> bfiller, ok, done.
<bfiller> salem_: still not quite working
<salem_> bfiller, really?
<bfiller> salem_: it's weird, trying to narrow down
<bfiller> salem_: it works when you create a new contact with name and mark as favorite but if you have existing contacts with name only and you favorite it doesn't get saved
<bfiller> salem_: let me try more
<salem_> bfiller, do you have the  new libqtfolks ?
<bfiller> salem_: yes got from MR
<bfiller> salem_: let me make sure, is it working for you?
<salem_> bfiller, ok, I tried this same use case, and it worked locally. let me try again
<salem_> yes
<salem_> bfiller, I can mark as favorite a contact with name only, either from the contact view or the contact editing view.
<bfiller> salem_: make sure you quit the app each time and restart it that it's still favorite
<salem_> bfiller, yes, the change is persistent
<bfiller> salem_: just re-install libqtfolks again to make sure, trying
<salem_> bfiller, I am testing on my desktop. I will try on the phone to make sure.
<bfiller> salem_: I see what the problem is
<bfiller> salem_: it works fine for contacts that are in the default address book, but not for contacts in other address books
<bfiller> salem_: I logged into facebook with uoa-create script and that populated my address book with facebook friends
<bfiller> salem_: doesn't work on those contacts but does work on ones I create by hand in the app
<salem_> bfiller, ah, I see. do facebook contacts support favorite mark?
<bfiller> salem_: not sure, maybe that's the issue
<salem_> bfiller, probably.
<bfiller> salem_: lets not worry about it for now
<bfiller> salem_: I'll approve the MR
<salem_> bfiller, ok. cool.
<bfiller> salem_: done
<salem_> bfiller, I think the real question is: do we support editing on facebook contacts at all?
<salem_> bfiller, thanks
<bfiller> salem_: right, and I don't think we want to automatically import all facebook and twitter contacts into the address book by default as we're doing now
<bfiller> salem_: I was very confused when I saw them there
<bfiller> didn't know how they got there
<salem_> bfiller, yep, true, an idea would be to remove the edit option for some kinds of address book. like twitter and facebook.
<bfiller> salem_: could work. have you had a chance to look at search field header thing yet?
<bfiller> salem_: if not, friday is fine
<salem_> bfiller, yes, unfortunately changing the header didn't work, but I managed to make the search field visible all the time at the top.
<bfiller> salem_: how does it feel?
<salem_> bfiller, well, it was easier to find contacts. I think it is way better than what we have now. I had the code almost done for testing, but I installed a phone-app package by mistake and my changes were overwritten. I am trying to implement that again.
<bfiller> salem_: shit!
<salem_> shame on me, I will never ever develop direct on usr/share/phone-app
<bfiller> yeah
#ubuntu-touch 2013-05-30
<salem_> bfiller, I think I managed to recreate the patch, do you have time to test it?
<bfiller> salem_: sure
<salem_> bfiller, http://ubuntuone.com/2rUi4sxbMzrw2bVwa8VmCC
<salem_> bfiller, this is a patch. it's qml only. no need to recompile
<bfiller> salem_: what's easiest way to apply on the device?
<salem_> bfiller, ah, I can send you the whole file so you can adb push
<salem_> bfiller, just a sec
<bfiller> salem_: ok
<salem_> bfiller, http://ubuntuone.com/5DBlVOsMVLGzDSJVs0ZVMZ
<salem_> bfiller, adb push ContactsPanel.qml /data/ubuntu/usr/share/phone-app/PanelContacts/
<bfiller> salem_: great, trying
<salem_> bfiller, there is one bug that only happens on the phone. just noticed. let me try to fix it.
<salem_> bfiller, ok, fixed. http://ubuntuone.com/0ofUKTRbfbrclaCNXw4rUZ
<bfiller> salem_: I'll try again
<bfiller> salem_: yeah it works, it's a bit strange in some ways but it's functional
<salem_> bfiller, yes, it's buggy
<bfiller> salem_: like when you scroll up it's the search field is not transparent but when you scroll down it becomes transparent
<salem_> bfiller, yes, this is really weird. I tried to fixed this but without luck yet.
<bfiller> salem_: is it possible to make the header (where is says "Contacts") just always be visible and the search field always visible and everything just scrolls underneather the search field?
<pmcgowan> bfiller, can you just have the search field tied to the header
<pmcgowan> so they come and go as one?
<bfiller> pmcgowan: salem_ tried that initially, couldn't get it to work
<pmcgowan> ideally it would seem the "search" button in the panel would show the search field
<bfiller> pmcgowan: agreed
<bfiller> pmcgowan: short term problem is this is not exposed to the app
<bfiller> pmcgowan: shell gets it but app doesn't know about it
<salem_> pmcgowan, yes. It would be best if this search field was provided by the Page component.
<pmcgowan> we should explore that, I know its probably not what they meant but cant have a search button that doesnt
<bfiller> I need to run, back later. salem_ I'd say propose an MR with what you have and we can play with some more
<pmcgowan> I thik the header hiding during scroll is fundamental though
<salem_> bfiller, ok, we can revert it later if necessary
<bfiller> pmcgowan: this might be stop-gap to at least until we can fix that the real way
<bfiller> pmcgowan: you should play with it, see what you think. not ideal but is functional
<pmcgowan> salem_, bfiller_afk much better, good to test drive
<salem_> pmcgowan, yep, I will try to fix some remaining issues with this implementation and will send a MR.
<pmcgowan> salem_, great
<scott__> Hello, everyone. I'm trying to port Touch to the Samsung Fascinate and can't get the phone to boot after flashing it. The recovery sticks but the Touch install does not boot at all. It compiles fine , with a little hacking to the source. It always spits out an error on libandroid_runtime_intermediates which I get through by adding that directory and then adding files 'export_include' and 'import_include' as flat files and it compil
<scott__> es fine. I've tried Quantal and Raring builds and it goes through the motion of installing, but when it reboots, nothing. Any ideas?
<rsalveti> scott__: weird, can you get something with adb logcat?
<scott__> Nothing. The phone just won't boot. It seems like it's doing something for a few minutes, I can tell this by the hardware buttons lighting up, but it loads the battery charging screen and dies.
<rsalveti> scott__: hm, might need to review what you changed in the build, but generally it should at least give you something via adb
<rsalveti> otherwise the kernel/init is not even running
<scott__> I did the changes to the kernel file, aries.init.rc, changed the nosuid to suid on 2 files after grepping for 'nosuid' in all the device directories. Took out ArieParts as it was just the settings app for android. Commented out all references to it in the build.
<scott__> It seems like the other Samsung builds I've looked at have libandroid in them. This doesn't. The files it needs for that lib are not in the files Ubuntu dl's for the build.
<scott__> Should I try to shoehorn them in?
<rsalveti> scott__: maybe
<rsalveti> in theory what you did is enough
<scott__> The build size only totals 33 megs. Others I've seen are around 50. I just can't figure out what part may be missing, other than the libandroid stuff.
<scott__> I'll try to get the libandroid stuff in first. Thanks.
<vigoos> Hello
<vigoos> Anyone there?
<vigoos> No one?
<vigoos> Wanted to ask if it is practically possible to port ubuntu touch on a msm7227 chipset
<dholbach> good morning
<janimo`> ogra_`, what is the status of containers on UTouch? I saw the last email summary mentioning the use of LXC now, any details written up somewhere?
<ogra_`> janimo`, nope, but i should have something to play with tomorrow
<ogra_`> i'll have to write up a little architecture doc then i guess
<janimo`> ogra_`, are they flipped now, android running inside ubuntu ?
<om26er> adb says: error: insufficient permissions for device
<janimo`> ogra_`, heh, what kind of architecture doc is that written up after the building? :)
<om26er> it was working quite fine yesterday, wonder what went wrong ?
<ogra_`> janimo`, they will be by tomorrow evening in saucy ....
<janimo`> ogra_`, nice
<ogra_`> janimo`, essentially we are using a generic ubuntu initrd to boot into ubuntu natively now
<hopkinskong_w8> ogra_
<ogra_`> the system image ships a /boot/android-ramdisk.gz file .... the lxc container unpacks that as / and boots it ... oh, and adbd runs on the ubuntu side now
<hopkinskong_w8> ogra_` do you now where are the qml-phone-shell log files located in? except /home/phablet/.ubuntu-session/logs
<ogra_`> only there i fear
<hopkinskong_w8> My qml-phone-shell exited, how do i debug for it?
<hopkinskong_w8> not matter logcat or dmesg, or log, it have no edvidence.
<janimo`> ogra_`, sounds good
<hopkinskong_w8> I tried to type "qml-phone-shell" DIRECTLY in terminal and run it, no debug message, no error message, it just exited.
<ogra_`> well, we'll see
<hopkinskong_w8> So where should i take th
<ogra_`> for now all i can get to work is the phone shell ...
<hopkinskong_w8> ee the log?
<hopkinskong_w8> ...
<ogra_`> apps start up white , sound doesnt work etc etc
<ogra_`> so there is still a lot wotrk left
<ogra_`> but the main issue is getting people the flipped images i guess
<ogra_`> so people can fix their stuff
 * ogra_` is curious how well (if at all) that model will work for the ports 
<janimo`> ogra_`, indeed a document would help.
<ogra_`> hopkinskong_w8, better ask on the mailing list, i dont know of any additional places to find logs
<ckpringle> nik90: hey you joining us?
<asac> who knows about connectivity here?
<asac> from project management perspective ... that is :)
<pmcgowan> asac, probably cyphermox depending on the question
<asac> ok let me check with desktop folks if they know anything :)
<asac> what i refer to was in a client presentation in oakland so makes sense that its jason and cypher
<pmcgowan> yep
<corden> Hi guys.... Just want to ask what's the correct location to copy JSONLIstModel?
<mardy> kenvandine: I created https://launchpad.net/uoa-setup-touch
<mardy> kenvandine: to make Jenkins aware of it, should I talk to you or Victor (it's part of UOA)
<corden> guys, how to enable JSONListModel?
<corden> I already cloned it. thanks
<kenvandine> mardy, i can handle it
<mardy> kenvandine: excellent! Then you could also take care of the first code review there :-)
<seb128> is there a way to stop/change the screen being turned of after 15 seconds or so?
<seb128> that's driving me crazy when debugging
<pmcgowan> seb128, yes mfisch posted to the mailing list yesterday
<seb128> pmcgowan, ah, I see it, thanks
<awe_> mfisch, perhaps you could raise the default timeout?
<kenvandine> 15s is a bit short
<awe_> +1
<seb128> yeah, I would be fine with 1min
<mfisch> awe_: I'm not working on it anymore, you'll have to talk to seth
<awe_> sforshee, ^^
<awe_> or ChickenCutlass ^^
<sforshee> the timeout is actually 30s
<awe_> can one of you guys change the default screen timeout to something more sensible like 1min?
<sforshee> but changing it is trivial
<ChickenCutlass> awe_, you can now change it
<ChickenCutlass> yourself
<awe_> ChickenCutlass, folks would like the *default* changed, as it's too short
<awe_> see comments from seb128, kenvandine, ... above
<kenvandine> mardy, merged and i submitted a branch with minor packaging fixes too
<kenvandine> mardy, i'll get it setup in jenkins today
<Matthew> Is there a list of what apps you can install on Ubuntu for Galaxy Nexus?
<kgunn> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Collection
 * zsombi eod, c u tomorrow!
<mterry> How far along is the rebase-on-saucy effort?  I didn't notice a blueprint for it
<kgunn> mterry: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/client-1303-ubuntu-touch-porting
<kgunn> at least i'm pretty sure
<kgunn> these might technically be feeding it
<kgunn> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/client-2013-06-touch-landing
<kgunn> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/client-2013-05-touch-landing
<kgunn> the '05' is closed
<kgunn> mterry: ^
<ogra_`> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/client-1303-containers-host-client-ubuntu-android
<ogra_`> mterry, ^^^
<ogra_`> thats the base stuff we need to have in place
<ogra_`> (should be done by tomorrow/monday)
<ogra_`> then we can start fixing saucy
<mterry> kgunn, ogra_` thanks!
<nik90> ckpringle: ping
<nik90> dpm: ping
<dpm> hey nik90
<MrGhost> hi!
<ckpringle> nik90: yo
<MrGhost> i tried to manually update the files inside UB2T using sudo apt-get update, then sudo apt-get upgrade under the ubuntu_chroot shell environment
<MrGhost> after that and reboot the phone, the screen never display anything
<MrGhost> although adb it and everything's working
<nik90> ckpringle: I just wanted to get the links for the video during the hangout, but david provided me with that
<ckpringle> nik90: cool
<MrGhost> should i not suppose to update and upgrade the files?
<nik90> ckpringle: so as I understand, the visual assets will be provided in the near future
<ckpringle> nik90: yeah, like tomorrow - jounih is the man for handing over assets
<jounih> hey
<nik90> jounih: hi, I am nekhelesh from the meeting
<nik90> jounih: finally got home to look at everything. They are awesome
<ckpringle> nik90: \o/
<nik90> ckpringle: looking forward to make the design reality :)
<ckpringle> nik90: it'll be awesome
<nerochiaro> kenvandine: hi, just a quick confirmation. are we in agreement that with your branche to the signon code we will have the displayName for the account filled up so that it won't trigger the hardcoded default "lola" account name ? (i'm gonna remove that anyway, but still)
<kenvandine> nerochiaro, yes
<jounih> nik90: cool man :) we're just getting the assets ready for you, should be able to share them tomorrow
<kenvandine> nerochiaro, that was already merged to share-app
<nerochiaro> kenvandine: ok, thanks
<kenvandine> np
<kenvandine> mhall119, i've proposed a branch for accounts-qml-module with the toplevel qdoc, it'll probably be merged tomorrow
<mhall119> kenvandine: awesome, thanks
<kenvandine> mhall119, np
<sergiusens> MrGhost: rule of thumb... if you saw hybris or platform api packages in that update, chances are you would see that if you don't update the android side
<ogra_`> it will all be better in saucy
<ogra_`> :)
<MrGhost> sergiusens: got it, cheers!
<sergiusens> ogra_`: it will be better once we package those for android... so in saucy, but not the instant we swtich :-)
<ogra_`> indeed
<ogra_`> saucy releases in october :)
<ogra_`> i didnt say "next week" ;)
 * ogra_` does what he belives is the last livecd-rootfs upload for the container flip 
<didrocks> oSoMoN: hey, the app stack still have some failures, (but it's not running with latest autopilot on purpose)
<didrocks> oSoMoN: should it? http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/ps-generic-autopilot-release-testing/label=autopilot-intel/538/
<didrocks> sergiusens: FYI ^
<oSoMoN> didrocks: looking at it
<oSoMoN> didrocks: the one failure with the browser looks to me like a general slowness issue with jenkins, I bet if you re-run you won’t reproduce it
<elkng> is "ubuntu phone" ready ?
<oSoMoN> didrocks: as for the gallery, it looks like all the tests are failing, let me see
<popey> elkng: define "ready"
<didrocks> oSoMoN: it happened on both intel and ati though
<didrocks> oSoMoN: isn't it?
<didrocks> oSoMoN: http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/ps-generic-autopilot-release-testing/label=autopilot-ati/538/#showFailuresLink
<didrocks> so maybe increase the timeout?
<oSoMoN> didrocks: it’s not the same failure on intel and on ati
<didrocks> oSoMoN: urgh, I need to wear my glass :)
<didrocks> oSoMoN: so we have 2 flacky tests at least! ;)
<elkng> popey: does anyone all ready used it on his phone ?
<oSoMoN> didrocks: no, the tests are not flaky, jenkins is!
<didrocks> oSoMoN: hum, this is not jenkins :p
<didrocks> oSoMoN: this is a setup with a real hw running the tests ;)
<oSoMoN> joke aside, you’ll never manage to reproduce on a decent configuration
<didrocks> oSoMoN: we can have a threshold for that
<didrocks> oSoMoN: like allowing 1 or 2 tests failing per config
<popey> elkng: i have it on mine
<oSoMoN> didrocks: the machine used to run the tests are awefully slow
<didrocks> it's not the sames that then ones running during merge FYI
<didrocks> they are quite faster :)
<oSoMoN> didrocks: I don’t know what a good solution to this problem would be
<oSoMoN> didrocks: regarding the gallery app, here seems to be the culprit: file:///usr/share/gallery-app/rc/Capetown/Widgets/ShareMenu.qml:20:1: module "Ubuntu.OnlineAccounts" is not installed
<didrocks> oSoMoN: missing packaging dep?
<oSoMoN> didrocks: probably a missing runtime dep in the packaging info
<oSoMoN> yup
<didrocks> yep
<oSoMoN> let me check the last commits
<didrocks> ok :)
<didrocks> so, once that one fixed
<didrocks> we'll see for the browser one
<didrocks> if they are too many failures regularly
<didrocks> let's have a threshold
<didrocks> by experience on unity, when something really bad fails, a tons of tests are impacted
<didrocks> so we go over the treshold
<didrocks> and this enables to stay below the "noise" level
<mhall119> pmcgowan: that phonearena.com interview is fantastic
<pmcgowan> mhall119, thanks man
<nik90> very detailed interview
<elkng> will it be called uPhone and uPod ?
<oSoMoN> didrocks: I found the missing dep, testing now
<didrocks> oSoMoN: sweetness!
<oSoMoN> didrocks: here is the MR that fixes the missing dep: https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/gallery-app/missing-uoa-dep/+merge/166552
<didrocks> ah, so apps will dep on accounts-qml-module
<didrocks> so we need to have the apps stack dep on the accounts one, kenvandine, mind looking at the stack dep?
<didrocks> (and time to run the stacks)
<didrocks> oSoMoN: approved, thanks! would be interesting to know why the upstream merger while running the medium tests didn't fail though
<kenvandine> didrocks, yeah i will
<oSoMoN> didrocks: yeah, that’s a good question, I guess for some reason the dep was already installed, but that doesn’t sound right
<didrocks> oSoMoN: yep. Thanks! let's see the result once merged as the daily will kick few hours after that
<mhall119> elkng: I doubt it, that would be taunting Apple into a lawsuit
<ironhalik> Hello
<ironhalik> I'm wondering about the current Ubuntu Tpuch functionality
<ironhalik> are phone/text apps usable?
<mhall119> for supported phone handsets, yes
<ironhalik> any way to sync google contacts?
<ironhalik> (on GNex)
<mhall119> there's a manual/command-line method right now
<mhall119> a nicer way will be implemented eventually
<ironhalik> do I need to export the phone contacts to some file?
<mhall119> http://sergiusens.github.io/posts/google-contacts-on-ubuntu-touch.html will show you how to manually sync google contacts
<ironhalik> grat, thanks
<ironhalik> great*
<ironhalik> shame I'm waiting for a call from someone :)
<ironhalik> So I guess Canonical made good on the promise Ubuntu Touch will be usable by the end of may :>
<mhall119> we're pretty darn close
<mhall119> it's already usable on tablets
<Jiok> hi, is there any guide to start contributing to ubuntu touch? I'm kindda confused but I would like to be involved and maybe help with something
<mhall119> Jiok: are you interested in contributing to device support, applications, or the shell?
<Jiok> mhall119 well I'm not exactly sure what I can do, I guess applications and maybe shell
<mhall119> well both of those you can do with QML, which if you don't know it is still easy enough to learn
<mhall119> http://unity.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/development/unitynext/ will guide you through getting the Unity code up and running if you want to work on the shell
<mhall119> http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/ will get you all of the tools for writing apps, and walk you through writing a simple one in QML
<Jiok> mhall119 I know a little bit, I think I know enough to help doing something
<mhall119> we also have a group of apps who's development we're focusing on, if you want to contribute to one of them: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps
<mhall119> those are also QML
<Jiok> mhall119 that's what I was looking for, core apps, but what's the process, where do I get current code? how do I request my changes to be merge? is there any guide for that? I have been reading wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch but can't figure it out yet
<mhall119> ZDmitry_: popey saw the terminal app for the first time today, his jaw literally fell open
<Jiok> I'm not familiar with launchpad
<mhall119> Jiok: we have documentation for that too :)
<popey> this is true
<mhall119> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps/DevelopmentGuide has sections on getting the code with bzr, and proposing your changes for merging back into trunk
<mhall119> if you've ever used git or hg, then bzr is easy
<Jiok> mhall119 thanks! I wanted to contribute but I didn't know where to start, I have used git just a few times
<Jiok> I will read, sign the agreement and then I will try to help :p
<Jiok> thanks again :D
<mhall119> Jiok: read those links, give it a try, and you can always come back and ask for help if you get stuck
<mterry> tedg, heyo.  you're still thinking about unity api these days, yes?
<mhall119> tvoss and mhr3 might think about them more
<mterry> tvoss, I'm looking at how the greeter might tell Unity 8 to start an app that was selected from the launcher in the greeter.  Is there a dbus or similar api exposed by unity8 that might fit such a  purpose?
<ironhalik> can I code in python, for ubuntu touch?
<Minste> Anyone else having problem recieving sms messages? Im running UT on a nexus 4. Sending sms works just fine, but I can't recieve any sms...
<pmcgowan> Minste, working ok for me on yesterdays build
<ironhalik> Hmm, phone won't work on my GNex
<Minste> pmcgowan: Ok.will try, but where can I find yesterdays build?
<beidl> Minste: you might need to ssh into your device and update the ofono package (sudo apt-get install ofono)
<Minste> ofono is already the newest version. ofono set to manually installed. 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<beidl> Minste: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ofono
<beidl> ironhalik: does your SIM card have a PIN lock atm?
<ironhalik> beidl: yeah, it does. And I can't disable it :/
<ironhalik> duh, didn't think about it
<pmcgowan> Minste, phablet-flash will install the latest image by default
<ironhalik> beidl: any way to unlock the card? from command line maybe?
<beidl> ironhalik: you would have to disable the PIN (using android or another phone) to get phone functionality working right now. or wait until pin unlocking is fully implemented
<Minste> beidl: thanks, almost ready for test...
<ironhalik> beidl: well, my SIM card doesn't support removing PIN :/
<Minste> pmcgowan:just did phabet-flash for 20min ago, didn't work :(
<ironhalik> so I guess I'm back to android
<mhall119> popey: the new Facebook stuff looks great
<popey> yeah, its good
<pmcgowan> Minste, didnt work? what happened
<tvoss> mterry, I think you want to talk to saviq about that. I think ted might be able to help, too
<beidl> pmcgowan: the newest ofono package which has the pdu len fix is not in the newest image afaik
<beidl> pmcgowan: but it's in the phablet team ppa
<pmcgowan> I see, a new image should be made shortly
<Minste> well, it updatet just fine. no errors. But could't recive sms..
<beidl> Minste: rebooted the phone?
<pmcgowan> ok
<Minste> beidl: ofcourse :) But now reciving sms work fine :D Thanks :)
<beidl> Minste: glad i could help :)
<mhall119> Weather team meeting starting now in #ubuntu-touch-meeting
<Minste> btw, what about 3g? When will it be included?
<pmcgowan> 3g data going in now, so very soon Minste
<Minste> pmcgowan: okay, thanks :)
<tedg> mterry, I don't think we have anything external to the greeter.
<tedg> mterry, Inside the session we're using upstart.
<tedg> mterry, So it'd be "start application APP_ID=inkscape" for instance.
<tedg> mterry, Not sure how that should connect to the greeter though.
<mterry> tedg, sure OK.  But in this instance the session is likely already running
<mterry> tedg, oh but I see what you're saying
<tedg> mterry, Running, yes, but that doesn't mean the lightdm user can access the bus.
<tedg> mterry, I'm almost thinking what we really want is a way to set up the request, and then when you switch to the user session, someone looks at those requests and applies them.
<mterry> tedg, we need it faster than that likely.  Imagine launching an app with a pin on your account
<mterry> tedg, when we show the pin, we are supposed to show a blurred image of the app underneath
<mterry> tedg, so my plan was to ask the session to start the app while user was logging in
<tedg> mterry, Hmm, but what's to stop another user in the system from launching apps in your session?
<tedg> mterry, I guess we track events...
<mterry> tedg, dbus has good support for restricting access to users
<tedg> DBus?
<tedg> You're saying make a system service that would hold the info.
<mterry> tedg, if that's how we implemented this
<mterry> tedg, whatever system we use will need a way to restrict access to just 'lightdm'
<tedg> So greeter -> system service -> user session service
<mterry> tedg, we get that for free if we're talking over dbus
<tedg> I'm not sure what we get for free here...
<elkng> can drivers be easily ported from android to ubuntu-touch ?
<mterry> tedg, ideally we could talk to the session service directly, but that's difficult to set up I imagine (need the dbus address key and I think dbus ignores non-matching uid requests)
<tedg> elkng, That's the goal.  rsalveti might have more info.
<elkng> rsalveti: do you have more info ?
<tedg> mterry, Correct.
<mterry> tedg, I am not advocating dbus, I'm just saying that I agree we need to restrict launching apps to lightdm only
<tedg> mterry, How are you going to blur the session?  System compositor mode?
<mterry> tedg, I haven't finished fleshing that out with the Mir guys, but there will be some way to ask for a screenshot
<mterry> tedg, for the purposes of this greeter feature, I'd also need a way to know when the app is done launching, so I can ask for a screenshot
<mterry> tedg, I think I mention these issues in my email "Greeter's API needs"
<tedg> mterry, Yeah, I read it a while ago... getting old :-)
<Minste> Sorry for asking so many questions. But in the release notes it says I can upload my own csv for contacts in demo-assets. But contacts have been removed from demo-assets to somewhere else. Where can I find my contacts now, so I can import contacts in an easier way than add 1 and 1 manually?
<mterry> tedg, no it's fine, I don't expect you to remember, just saying there should be a text refresher if I'm not around
<tedg> mterry, I don't think we should support the screenshot thing...  that's just suggesting snooping.  I think the system compositor should have a mode.
<pmcgowan> Minste, you can use syncevolution to bring them in
<tedg> mterry, Like there shouldn't be a way to get a non-blurred screenshot.  We don't want that data getting out.
<pmcgowan> Minste, http://sergiusens.github.io/posts/google-contacts-on-ubuntu-touch.html
<pmcgowan> Minste, you should be able to do somethign similar locally
<mterry> tedg, agreed, but again, I haven't finished talking to robert about it
<tedg> mterry, He should be awake soon ;-)
<Minste> pmcgowan: well, I tried that yesterday, but the phone got sluggish and more or less unusable :/
<tedg> mterry, Okay, so I'm going to assume I can ignore that problem then.  What ever way, it'll be a conversation between you and Mir.
<Minste> I have about 400 contacts.....
<mterry> tedg, yeah
<pmcgowan> Minste, I do as well, and the People lens definitely slows down but not unuseable at all for me
<tedg> Minste, We're sorry to inform you that you're going to have to get rid of some of your friends.  Choose those who don't bring good beer to parties.
<pmcgowan> you may have more contact photos
<oSoMoN> kenvandine: could you please have a look at the failure and my comment at https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/gallery-app/missing-uoa-dep/+merge/166552, and advise?
<Minste> pmcgowan: okay
<mterry> tedg, the only way it affects you is it drives the requirement to get feedback about "this app is done launching, the greeter can feel free to get an updated image"
<pmcgowan> Minste, obviously needs to get fixed
<tedg> mterry, Hmm, perhaps.  I guess I'm more thinking that you shouldn't get a screenshot.  You know sabdfl won't go for screenshots :-)
<tedg> mterry, Live video under the PIN!
<mterry> tedg, blur is slow enough on a screenshot
<Minste> tedg: lol. well, the reason I have to have all those contacts are because the most of them are customers and my job is supporting them.
<mterry> tedg, plus, theoretically the app isn't doing much if it's not active yet
<tedg> mterry, Certainly you're doing the blur with a shader, right?
<mterry> tedg, apparently blur is just an expensive thing.  ::shrug::
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, it isn't installing it
<tedg> mterry, It's only expensive if you don't use the graphics chip, fortunately they're *really* good at doing it.
<Minste> from one question to another. "Friends" app tell me to set up an online account. Is this feature available thrugh terminal yet?
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, qtdeclarative5-accounts-plugin is in the daily-build-next ppa, which the log does say is being used
<kenvandine> but it never tries to install it
<mterry> tedg, I'm just repeating what I've heard from the graphics guys
<oSoMoN> kenvandine: I’ve verified that the generated binary package declares a runtime dep on qtdeclarative5-accounts-plugin, so this doesn’t make sense…
<mterry> tedg, is there a place (a blueprint or document) that API requirements like this launching thing are tracked?
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, indeed...
<tedg> mterry, We've kinda made one for each project.  It's kinda sounding like we need a new project here...
<tedg> Now we just need a name...
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, so notice the version it is installing
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, it runs apt-cache policy gallery-app
<tedg> greeter-store, just when you thought the old people at the front of the Wal-Mart couldn't be replaced by software.
<kenvandine>      0.0.67daily13.05.22ubuntu.unity.next+autopilot0 0
<kenvandine>         500 file:/home/ubuntu/jenkins/workspace/generic-mediumtests-runner/archive/work/output/ ./ Packages
<kenvandine> so it has a deb for it in a local repo
<kenvandine> but the version from the PPA gets installed
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, the build in the PPA doesn't have the depends
<kenvandine> Get:17 http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-unity/daily-build-next/ubuntu/ raring/main gallery-app i386 0.0.67daily13.05.30ubuntu.unity.next-0ubuntu1 [4,155 kB]
<kenvandine> that is what is getting installed, which is missing the depends
<oSoMoN> kenvandine: so the script is busted, it installs the wrong package :/
<kenvandine> yeah
<oSoMoN> kenvandine: do you happen to know who maintain this script?
<kenvandine> nope
<mterry> tedg, :)
<tedg> mterry, Do you know what the permissions on account service are?
<tedg> Wondering if we could use that.
<mterry> tedg, we could always stuff more things in there, sure...  :)
<mterry> tedg, I know that as far as normal users go, each user can only set their own data.  It may be world readable though
<mterry> not 100% sure on that
<tedg> I'm pretty sure it is world readable.  But if the user can only set their own, then lightdm couldn't do it.
<tedg> Which is what I was thinking as well.
<mterry> tedg, well, we could always poke a hole for the lightdm user.
<mterry> tedg, in fact, we do set last session I believe.  Maybe we can already write.  Let me check how we do that
<tedg> mterry, It also seems that lightdm is connected to the system bus already.  Perhaps it could have a well known name and send a signal.
<mterry> tedg, well, this is tricky here
<mterry> tedg, lightdm is a service running as root.  The greeter itself is a service running as 'lightdm'.  There is not guaranteed to only be one greeter running, so owning a system name is a little harder
<mterry> tedg, we could have lightdm do it, and have the greeter ask lightdm to act on its behalf for some things
<ZDmitry> mhall119, hi. So popey is satisfied? I'm glad.
<popey> ☻
<ZDmitry> mhall119, I got some urgent work. Seems I will be busy next week too.  But if the terminal required some quick fixes I'll do them.
<popey> it made me smile
<tedg> mterry, It seem like that could be simpler.  We could have another proxy for the signal I guess.
<mhall119> ZDmitry: will do
<tedg> mterry, greeter -> write to proxy -> proxy signals -> users session agent watches for signal
<mhall119> ZDmitry: FYI, I've contacted upstream konsole developers to try and get your work incorporated into their branches
<tedg> mterry, Where that agent is an upstart job.
<mterry> tedg, sure
<ZDmitry> mhall119, upstream project uses qt4, and our - qt5. Keep in mind.
<mhall119> ZDmitry: I'd be surprised if they weren't wanting to start supporting Qt5
<mterry> tedg, anyway, I'm not picky about how, I just wanted to make sure this requirement was in the list of things you're thinking about/working on.  If there's anything I can do to help, code wise, or if you have questions about how lightdm works (like the above), let me know.
<tedg> mterry, So I guess what's your thoughts about building the proxy vs. adding to lightdm's root process?
<mterry> tedg, so a system service that greeter pokes?
<mterry> tedg, sounds like yet another thing we could just glom onto accountsservice, unless we want this to be more svelt
<tedg> mterry, Yup, basically so it could have a well known name on the system bus.
<tedg> mterry, I guess it could register for one directly.
<tedg> Well, that breaks the more than one greeter problem.
<mterry> we might want it separate to avoid maintenance of patching too
<mterry> tedg, well, if any greeter wants to launch an app for a given user, any of them could poke the same system service
<tedg> mterry, Sure, so it'd have to only allow messages from the lightdm user.
<mterry> They will all be running as the 'lightdm' user
<mterry> That's easy enough
<mterry> tedg, so we can either add this API to accountsservice or some other daemon.  I'm not sure what you guys are cooking up daemon-wise
<tedg> mterry, I don't know of any other system ones... and it seems that we only need this to be a signal without storage.  If no one is listening, we don't care.
<mterry> tedg, fair...  We'd need it to be two way ideally though.  greeter  -> proxy -> session listens.  Then also session says i'm done -> proxy -> greeter listens
<tedg> mterry, Why?  Won't you always show the blurred session on PIN unlock?
<tedg> I mean, if the app takes 5 seconds to load, you wouldn't block the PIN entry for that long.
<mterry> tedg, no.  We'd show the current image immediately and update it when the app is up
<mterry> tedg, this is just to avoid needing to live-blur the session
 * tedg thinks we have to live blur the session
<tedg> mterry, We have no idea when is a good time to take a screenshot.  That's independent of startup or anything else.
<tedg> mterry, Let's ask robertancell about it.  But I think that the system compositor should be able to do this.
<tedg> mterry, What I'm not sure on is whether we'll have a system compositor...
<mterry> mzanetti, what is nic d'offay's irc nick?  can you speak to the performance of blurring?
<mterry> tedg, why don't we have a good idea?  when user tries to launch, we show it to them what it looks like now.  When app is done, we show again
<mterry> tedg, this is a locked session, so nothing is happening in background we need to show
<tedg> mterry, Let's look at a web browser, it'll show chrome and then start loading the page.  What we want to show is the Facebook login.  But we don't know when that's going to be rendered.
<tedg> mterry, Or the gallery which comes up and then starts to load images.
<tedg> You'll just have a screen of paused spinners.
<mterry> tedg, we don't know when a browser page is done loading?
<tedg> mterry, The browser does, but systemically we don't.
<mterry> tedg, I will ask the graphics experts on the unity team again about the performance of blurring, but the word at the sprint was that it was not feasible to do live
<mterry> tedg, in the absence of that, we could maybe update every few seconds
<mterry> or every second or some compromise anyway
<mterry> point is, you feel like we can't get a good systemic answer to "when is my app up"
<tedg> In general, Unity 8 has to figure out how to do live blurring like Unity 7.  I've been told it's "very easy" to do in QML.
<tedg> mterry, no, I don't think we can.
<mterry> tedg, easy and performant are two different things  :)
<Sunight> Bonsoir
<tedg> Heck, the requirements for HUD require live blur.
<mhall119> File Manager team meeting starting now in #ubuntu-touch-meeting
<reneg> anyone know if bitcoin-qt will run on ubuntu touch?
<user82> popey, can you fill in some blanks maybe? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/Nexus
<user82> or not yet
<doomlord_> Is there a terminal app for ubuntu-touch
<popey> yes doomlord_
<doomlord_> nice!
<popey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps/PPA
<popey> in that ppa
<popey> ubuntu-terminal-app
<swordfish> Hello everyone!... I have just pushed on the launchpad a version of the minesweeper which is starting to take shape nicely... I'd like to add it to the unofficial application can somebody tell me how to do it?
<doomlord_> i gather ubuntu-arm ended up broken, is that so ? ... i'd bought a nexus 7 really intending it to be a toy for running ubuntu...
<popey> swordfish: https://launchpad.net/minesweeper-touch is that yours?
<popey> doomlord_: dunno what you mean by broken
<swordfish> yep... Do you like it?
<popey> not tried it yet
<doomlord_> someone told me it had some crippling bugs
<popey> if you (or someone) adds packaging we can get it in the collections ppa ☻
<doomlord_> and it had been abandoned. (i guess so work would focus on Touch)
<swordfish> popey, so... I made a package some time ago and now the build button is inactive... How can build it again?
<doomlord_> the terminal is at alpha level according to that - can anyone say what it does & doesn't do yet
<popey> swordfish: the build button where?
<popey> doomlord_: it works as a basic terminal, has some nice keyboard shortcuts too, supports rotation
<doomlord_> can you use it with a bluetooth keyboard
<popey> i haven't tried
<swordfish> popey, inside qtcreator in the build menu...
<popey> what if you just run it?
<popey> CTRL+R
<popey> works for me here
<popey> man I suck at this game ☻
<popey> user82: not right now, but will see if I can get some updates in the morning
<user82> allright popey. not in a hurry
<swordfish> popey, I can run it without problems... But i don know how to build and  export the package on the launchpad...
<popey> oh I see
<popey> swordfish: I'll take a look at doing the packaging in the morning, it's late here and my wife just got home ㋛
<popey> added it to my to-do list for tomorrow
<swordfish> popey, I understand ;) ... Thank you for you time! Good night!
<popey> nn
<Logical> Hello everyone, I am new here and ubuntu at all.... I am interested in the app making for the new Ubuntu os for smartphones. My question is what language do I need to know to make apps
<Guest36529> i am sorry, I really didn't get what you mean Nick
<Guest36529> well
<Guest36529> here is my question
<Guest36529> i am almost ready with the setup to install ubuntu for android on my phone
<Guest36529> it is not nexus
<Guest36529> but its configuration is a bit more than galaxy nexus
<Guest36529> what I am worried about is the boatloader break issue
<Guest36529> in recent past have done it
<Guest36529> and has costed me my new Android
<Guest36529> as  it got bricked
<Guest36529> so
<Guest36529> what are the chances if i follow the instructions on Wiki
<Guest36529> I will not brick my phone
<Guest36529> am I am in the right place ?
<nogo0d> hi!
<nogo0d> anyone to give me help?
#ubuntu-touch 2013-05-31
<dholbach> good morning
<jaywink> o.O
<Mirv> jaywink: O.o
<b0bben> hey all
<b0bben> i had a device view all of the sudden on my phone while having a call, and now I can't find that view anywhere
<b0bben> didn't even know it existed...
<b0bben> how do I get to it again?
<wowow> welcome
<jaywink> hmmmm tried phablet-tools -b to flash all data (maguro) .. it died when trying to transfer autodeploy.zip to device (permission error). Started adb-server as root (first google hint) but now I can only get to recovery mode and phablet-tools does not see the device ... any hints? :)
<jaywink> ok I think I managed to fix it, deployed autodeploy.zip to device in recovery mode with adb push manually
<Mirv> jaywink: cool if you found a way. one thing is that if you get permission problems and adb devices gives you "??????", there might be an USB id change and you need to update udev rules
<Mirv> or at least I encountered a such thing, even though I don't have maguro
<Mirv> so in /lib/udev/rules.d/69-libmtp.rules I added a line SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="18d1", ATTR{idProduct}=="d002", MODE="0666"
<Mirv> sudo service udev restart and adb devices (etc) worked again
<Mirv> but adb root obviously is the first thing to do
<om26er> nik90, hey
<didrocks> sil2100: the app stack is still failing utah tests, it seems that the dep that oSoMoN added yesterday was not enough, mind checking?
<sil2100> didrocks: ACK, ok, in the morning the check job was still waiting for a free slot on the generic job queue, I'll take a look and poke oSoMoN
<seb128> sergiusens, hey, I reviewed phablet-tools in NEW, small comment
<seb128> "License: GPL-3
<seb128>  ...
<seb128>  See the applicable version of the GNU Lesser General Public
<seb128>   License for more details."
<seb128> sergiusens, seems like somebody took the snippet of the LGPL and dropped the L but forgot to drop the Lesser in the text
<seb128> sergiusens, that's not a blocker to accept it but would be nice to fix (in debian/copyright and some of the sources)
<dpm> hey Saviq, looks like i18n works well for Unity on the phone, which is pretty cool. I can see translated messages for Applications, Music, etc. Do you know where the strings for "Frequent Apps", "Favourite People" and such come from?
<oSoMoN> didrocks: the missing dep is still missing, the autolanding job for my MR failed (and is still failing), it looks like the job itself is broken :/
<didrocks> oSoMoN: argh, ok :/
<didrocks> sil2100: ^
<oSoMoN> didrocks: I’m considering merging it manually, given that it’s really trivial, I’m tired of fighting windmills, I’ve wasted so much time this week waiting on jenkins
<oSoMoN> om26er: would you object to me merging manually https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/gallery-app/missing-uoa-dep/+merge/166552, to bypass the busted jenkins job?
<didrocks> oSoMoN: that's fine with me FYI ;)
<Saviq> dpm, those come from the applications lens
<didrocks> oSoMoN: tell us, we'll rebuild the daily apps stack then
<didrocks> so that you can be published
<oSoMoN> didrocks: ok, waiting for om26er’s green light
<didrocks> sure!
<Saviq> dpm, AFAIK they need to come translated from there already (i.e. we won't ever know all the category names used by all the scopes)
<nik90|Mobile> om26er: hey sry I am at the university, cant talk now
<nik90|Mobile> om26er: but leave any messages to nik90, and I will look at it when I get home
<dpm> Saviq, yeah, so we just need to internationalize the apps lens, right? Is this the right branch? -> https://launchpad.net/unity-lens-applications/phablet
<Saviq> dpm, yes, and it should already be internationalized, no?
<Saviq> dpm, btw, the Video and Music lens are static, driven by http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/demo-assets/trunk/files/head:/lenses/
<sil2100> oSoMoN: fine with me as well
<dpm> Saviq, it looks like the apps lens here is i18n'd on that branch above, but it looks like vala code?
<Saviq> dpm, yup, it is
<om26er> oSoMoN, yeah, please merge it manually
<om26er> (and my internet sucks for the day)
<oSoMoN> ok, thanks, merging
<sil2100> oSoMoN: could you give me a sign once it's done?
<Saviq> dpm, here's unity-lens-mock that's driven by the .json files https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/phablet-extras/unity-lens-mock
<dpm> Saviq, ack on Video and Music lens, so I guess we cannot do much until they are not static
<Saviq> dpm, yeah, probably not worth the effort
<om26er> nik90, the clock app have a problem starting
<sil2100> oSoMoN: I'll re-trigger the stack once it's in
<om26er> nik90, file:///usr/share/ubuntu-clock-app/ubuntu-clock-app.qml:136 Type TimerPage unavailable
<om26er> nik90, tried both trunk and the package from the ppa..
<dpm> Saviq, yeah, I agree, not for now
<nik90|Mobile> om26er: ok, that's weird. Which version r u running it on?
<dpm> Saviq, does it make sense to enable translations in LP for the apps lens (as far as I can see it's just a matter of creating and committing the .pot file) or do you expect big changes there?
<oSoMoN> sil2100, didrocks, om26er|lunch: merged and pushed
<didrocks> sil2100: relaunching it?
<didrocks> oSoMoN: thanks!
<Saviq> dpm, the apps lens is just a modified lp:unity-lens-applications - it *should* just use the translations that are already there
<Saviq> dpm, and well, it goes away when we switch to saucy (100 scopes), so...
<didrocks> (just rebuilding the webbrowser package I guess)
<Saviq> dpm, we're not going to touch it at all anymore
<sil2100> didrocks: yep!
<sil2100> didrocks: should I specify just gallery-app in the run command, or do a whole stack rebuild?
<didrocks> sil2100: just what needs to be rebuild please, launchpad will be happy :)
<sil2100> didrocks: I'll abort the current apps check job then
<dpm> Saviq, yeah, but it only has one translation, Danish, so it's not very useful for non-Danish speakers :) http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity-lens-applications/phablet/files/head:/po/ so it might be worth opening translations in LP to get some more languages in
<didrocks> sil2100: hum
<didrocks> sil2100: remember that UTAH doesn't like that?
<Saviq> dpm, that's weird - it's the same for http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity-lens-applications/trunk/files/head:/po/
<Saviq> dpm, it's shipped by the lang pack
<Saviq> dpm, how does that work?
<sil2100> didrocks: I did not remember that, although aborting the upstream check job is a problem for UTAH?
<sil2100> didrocks: did it cause some problems in the past?
<didrocks> sil2100: if you relaunch one using UTAH, yeah
<didrocks> sil2100: UTAH won't deprovision the machine and will continue running the tests
<didrocks> so next -check job -> try UTAH -> FAIL
<sil2100> Shit
<Saviq> dpm, btw, I'm off until Monday, so don't expect me to be responsive
<sil2100> didrocks: I think we should have a document with all the common problems and quirks related to daily-release
<dpm> Saviq, yeah, for Ubuntu packages it doesn't matter if the .po files are not in the code, as they are fetched from Launchpad directly by the language packs. But as the language packs are not installed on the phone, and they are not shipped in the package itself, then they can't be loaded from either location. So what needs to be done is enable translations in the upstream project so that they are committed to the branch and then shipped in the package
<Saviq> dpm, ok, works for me
<dpm> Saviq, ack, you've actually been very responsive. Now go and enjoy your time off, thanks!
<sil2100> didrocks: so that it's more probable that we're all on the same page and at least have no excuse for repeating a mistake like I just did
<sil2100> didrocks: so, basically now the check job will fail if re-run, yes?
<didrocks> sil2100: please feel free to document :)
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, it will fail
<didrocks> until UTAH finishes
<didrocks> so please, check with the QA guys
<nik90|Mobile> dpm: can you confirm if the clock app is starting for you? om26er|lunch has a problem starting the app.
<sil2100> didrocks: will do, but just so I have a good understanding of it - what happens if the generic testing job finishes before the -check job is re-ran?
<sil2100> didrocks: should it be fine then?
<dpm> nik90|Mobile, om26er|lunch, it starts from the 144 image. Or do you mean from trunk?
<davmor2> ogra_: good news ish  I decided to run a debug build process for crespo.  I did breakfast crespo  brunch crespo then hashed out 1 line at a time till I got it to build.  Looks like I removed the nfc security lines originally.  So now I'm going to see if this build completes then add the Ubuntu specific lines one at a time and see if any of those broke the build :)  But I am making headway it seems woohoo :)
<nik90|Mobile> dpm: could you try trunk?
<nik90|Mobile> dpm: he couldn't get it to work from trunk and ppa
<didrocks> sil2100: is the generic job is still running, that's fine
<didrocks> that will protect the lock
<sil2100> didrocks: the generic job is still runinng but it should finish pretty soon
<dpm> nik90|Mobile, on the mobile r89 works for me (r92 is latest, but after r89 all changes are just translation commits). On the desktop trunk (r92) works for me too
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, so once it's finished, it means that UTAH finished
<didrocks> which is what we want
<user82> check out the cover of this german pc manazine: http://www.pcwelt.de/tipps/LinuxWelt_3_2013_-_jetzt_am_Kiosk-Neues_Sonderheft-7926353.html?view=zoom&zoom=aufmacher
<popey> nice
<ogra_> heh, i wonder if they actually ship the images on CD
<ogra_> err, DVD
<ogra_> it kind of indicates they do
<sil2100> didrocks: I think the ati run of the generic job is broken, is it possible to abort that while keeping UTAH happy?
<user82> will get it later and see what's in there
<didrocks> sil2100: not that I know of, did you ask on #qa?
<om26er> nik90|Mobile, dpm it starts fine for me. mmrazik is the one seeing the issue
<mmrazik> nik90|Mobile: I'm getting this (line 10-14): http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5719267/
<mmrazik> there is a bit of autopilot stuff around but 10-14 is what I get if I try to run the app without autopilot
<mmrazik> this seems to be the issue:
<mmrazik> file:///usr/share/ubuntu-clock-app/common/AnimationContainer.qml:62 UbuntuNumberAnimation is not a type
<timp> mmrazik: which version of the UITK do you have installed?
<timp> apt-cache policy qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin ubuntu-ui-toolkit-theme
<timp> we have r526 now
<mmrazik> timp: the one from raring archives
<mmrazik> looks the canonistack instance is down. will need to check later what exactly is that
<mmrazik> but I did check I have the latest
<mmrazik> 0.1.43 for both of them
<timp> mmrazik: ok. that's the problem, 0.1.43 is old and doesn't have the UbuntuNumberAnimation, so to run the clock app you'll need the UITK from the ppa
<mmrazik> timp: thanks
<timp> mmrazik: ppa is listed here http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/
<davmor2> guys the adb push out/target/product/crespo/*.zip /sdcard/autodeploy.zip line is giving me an error for adb should it be one or the other of the zip file that are in out/target/product/crespo/  I have cm-10.1......crespo.zip and cm_crespo_ota...zip in the directory
<ogra_> davmor2, you dont want the ota file
<davmor2> ogra_: thanks
<nik90|Mobile> mmrazik|afk, om26er: the reason for that error is because his Ubuntu SDK is not updated. Ensure that both the ppa listed in developer.ubuntu.com are included
<mmrazik> nik90|Mobile: ack
<nik90|Mobile> mmrazik: ack?
<mmrazik> nik90|Mobile: acknowledged/all clear :)
<mmrazik> thanks
<nik90|Mobile> mmrazik: wonderful :)
<tara> Hi
<tara> I am trying to install ubuntu touch in my nexus 7 tablet
<paulliu> renato_: hi. Do you know where is the source code for ChewieUI?
<renato_> paulliu, indicators-client
<paulliu> renato_: ok.. thanks.
<paulliu> renato_: ok. There's a bug cause the datetime mojibake. I guess it is because the fromLation1 function in chewie_datetimeplugin.cpp. I'll see if I can change it to UTF-8 and solves the problem.
<paulliu> renato_: https://code.launchpad.net/~paulliu/indicators-client/fix-mojibake/+merge/166772
<paulliu> renato_: please help review.
<renato_> paulliu, approved
<hopkinskong_w8> ~seen dank101
<paulliu> renato_: thanks.
<evilt0ne> tani: /j #fooo*
<davmor2> ogra_: so close yet so far :(  recovery fails to do anything with the image :(
<ogra_> you can forcefully install it by selecting it in the recovery menu
<davmor2> ogra_: Install /sdcard Finding update package... Opening update package... Verifying update package... Installation aborted.
<ogra_> ouch
<davmor2> ogra_: I even tried via adb sideload din't like it from there either
<seb128> ricmm, rsalveti, ogra_: I'm reviewing android-audiosystem in NEW, the debian/copyright has some small things are inexact
<seb128> * it says
<seb128> Files: include/machine/*
<seb128> License: BSD
<seb128> but there a few other files under BSD in there
<seb128> include/cutils/atomics.h: BSD (2 clause)
<seb128> include/media/stagefright/WAVEWriter.h: BSD (3 clause)
<seb128> include/media/stagefright/QCOMXCodec.h: BSD (3 clause)
<seb128> for example
<seb128> the files in etc/pulse/ come from pulseaudio and are LGPL2+, that should probably be reflected in the copyright as well
<seb128> include/unicude is also Copyright "International Business Machines" which is not listed in debian/copyright
<seb128> those files have also no license infos
<seb128> but the unicode license afaik stipulate that the files can be used/redistributed/modified but that the copyright notice needs to be kept in the copy
<seb128> didrocks, ^
<seb128> didrocks, since you asked to review, I'm fine with the first issues but the unicode one seems like a potential NEW blocker, the redistribution details and license infos should be included with the copy from what I understand
<didrocks> seb128: thanks for the info, rsalveti: ricmm: can you fix this today? so that next daily have it right
<om26er> mzanetti, hey! are the autopilot tests working for the qml-phone-shell on devices now ?
<mzanetti> om26er: I think so... thomi does not want to fix the display thingie in autopilot tho...
<mzanetti> om26er: so I guess we need a workaround for that in the AP tests
<om26er> mzanetti, right, do you need help on that ?
<om26er> mzanetti, i could try if its not going to be messy
<kgunn> om26er: i think a few folks are getting hung up on it....if you could take a run at it
<om26er> kgunn, sure, I will look into that. I might need guidance from some
<jounih> anyone remember what the clock app bzr url is?
<om26er> jounih, lp:ubuntu-clock-app
<Oranger> om26er: Thank you for your merge proposal :)
<jounih> om26er: thanks
<om26er> Oranger, np, if you need any help with autopilot tests there I'll surely help
<Oranger> om26er: autopilot tests is something new for me, so I think that I will need your help some times
<om26er> Oranger, sure
<didrocks> oSoMoN: do you have anything depending on sphinx?
 * didrocks sees that sphinx-voxforge-hmm-en sphinx-voxforge-lm-en wants to be installed
<didrocks> I guess it's the hud…
<oSoMoN> didrocks: sounds like the hud, indeed
<didrocks> tedg: any recent transition to libhud2?
<tedg> didrocks, ?
<didrocks> tedg: I see the hud is depending on          sphinx-voxforge-hmm-en,
<didrocks>          sphinx-voxforge-lm-en
<didrocks> which are in universe
<tedg> Yup
<didrocks> we can't have that in ubuntu
<didrocks> multiverse*
<tedg> Why are they in multiverse?
<didrocks> tedg: sorry, my bad, I need to drink coffee
<tedg> The source is GPL
<sil2100> uh
<didrocks> tedg: is that really recent, like today?
<didrocks> or a long time ago?
<tedg> No, it's been a while.
<didrocks> ok, so someone broke the package detection in UTAH
<didrocks> a long time ago
<didrocks> and now that otto is checking
<didrocks> it's working again
 * tedg didn't do it, he promises
<didrocks> tedg: I believe you on that one :)
<didrocks> tedg: thanks!
<tedg> NP
<sil2100> didrocks: hm, was there some switch from generic autopilot to autopilot-raring-daily_release ?
<sil2100> didrocks: for the check jobs?
<didrocks> sil2100: right, don't touch the apps stack please
<didrocks> we are pluggin in otto in it
<sil2100> !
<sil2100> \o/
<didrocks> sil2100: that's why we see that the package dependencies are not correct :)
<didrocks> sil2100: so probably some troubles
<didrocks> in the first run
<didrocks> to have the list correct
<sil2100> ACK
<didrocks> sil2100: so, we are adding the hud for now
<didrocks> sil2100: as it's transitionning
<didrocks> to not fail the job everyday
<didrocks> as long as we are in this transition period
<sil2100> Since the last correct generic AP job returned just 1 failure, so I've been wondering if maybe we should force publishing?
<sil2100> Ok, noted
<didrocks> sil2100: no, don't touch it, we need it for now :)
<sil2100> didrocks: affirmative ;)
<sil2100> But excellent to finally see the new test environment in action
<stgraber> ogra_: so how's that container flip going?
<didrocks> sil2100: the logs and artefacts looks good for you?
<ogra_> stgraber, well, waiting for lxc-android-config to show up in the archive, then seeding and the biggest part should be done ... one bit for later this evening for me is to implement the fstab creation somehow
<ogra_> stgraber, and i found a way to repack the zips in a working way for the flipped model, so on monday we should have the standard dual zip setup available for brave people that want to try it
<ogra_> stgraber, oh, and the system image ships the initramfs for us in /boot/ on the ubuntu side now
<stgraber> ogra_: cool. Once we have that, I'll look into what's needed to convert those into the .tar.xz format I need for the new upgrader
<_salem> ricmm, ping
<ricmm> pong
<ogra_> stgraber, unzip .... tar it ... should be trivial
<ogra_> ricmm, did you see seb128's ping above about the audio stuff ?
<stgraber> ogra_: unzip => convert all of the weird file metadata to actual file permissions => tar it
<stgraber> ogra_: the middle part is the not so trivial one ;)
<ogra_> stgraber, the META-INF stuff ?
<ogra_> well, it has a binary interpreter that we will need to package anyway
<ogra_> the rest is text files
<stgraber> ogra_: yep. That part will be different as we use tar and so can and will ship the files with all the attributes
<ricmm> ogra_: no
<stgraber> ogra_: so with the tar.xz format, our metadata file will be completely different and basically limited to removing files and formatiting partitions
 * ricmm scrolls
<ogra_> ricmm, seems there are copyright issues
<ogra_> stgraber, we need copying and adding files too
<ogra_> else things like userdata preservation wont work
<ricmm> ogra_: iirc rsalveti did that packaging
<ricmm> lets wait for him
<ogra_> ah, k
<ogra_> stgraber, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/touch-preview-images/phablet-build-scripts/view/head:/ubuntu_data is what we use today
<ogra_> and indeed http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/touch-preview-images/phablet-build-scripts/files/head:/META-INF/com/google/android/
<_salem> ricmm, hey, I just flashed build 145, and it seems the screen doesn't turn off during a call. the proximity sensor should be already working, right?
<ogra_> for the update-binary we'll have to wait for the toolchain though
<_salem> ricmm, is there a way to debug what's going wrong?
<stgraber> ogra_: right, I expect that stuff to be quite different for the tar.xz images but I'll wait for the .zip ones to be ready and then will prepare a clear plan on what'll be the difference for the .tar.xz. Then we can discuss whether it's easier to have the livefs buildd spit out both format or simply have a tool converting them.
<ricmm> _salem: what device?
<ogra_> stgraber, well, i think the binary interpreter is needed for installing
<_salem> ricmm, galaxy nexus
<ogra_> stgraber, the android recovery mode kind of expects it
<ogra_> once the device is installled and our own recovery is in place thats indeed different, but for the initial install you will need what androids recovery wants
<ricmm> _salem: its working fine for me on galaxy nexus, have you flashed everything correctly?
<stgraber> ogra_: yeah, I'm not against keeping both formats for the time being for those who're not using our recovery image, but for the devices we care about, we'll have our own recovery image that'll understand the .tar.xz format (and possibly only that one)
<ricmm> _salem: have you tried many times? or just once
<_salem> ricmm, well, I did a phablet-flash, should I wipe the entire phone?
<stgraber> ogra_: so we may end up generating a .zip that only contains the recovery image, have that one applied, then push the files and have the new recovery unpack the .tar.xz
<_salem> ricmm, I tried 3 times
<ogra_> stgraber, i'm not tallking about "those who're not using our recovery image", i'm talking about everyone ...
<ogra_> stgraber, the initial install needs something thats compatible with androids recovery mode
<ogra_> what comes after the initial installl is all in our hands ... but for replacing whats there we will need to use what android wants
<stgraber> ogra_: sure, but for the devices we care about currently, we can just push the new recovery with fastboot, reboot in recovery, adb push the files, reboot and we're done
<ogra_> you need to get "our own recovery image" in place first ;)
<stgraber> ogra_: but yeah, I expect we'll want to build a .zip that does that for the devices that don't have fastboot
<ogra_> fastboot access is a matter of luck
<didrocks> sil2100: seb128: http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/cu2d-apps-head-2.2check/44/console \o/
<ogra_> we shouldnt rely on it
<ricmm> _salem: can you pastebin /system/ubuntu_stamp please
<didrocks> otto: 11 min, utah: 30 min for the same tests :)
<seb128> didrocks, \o/
<didrocks> but with archives!
<didrocks> (which takes 1min30) :)
<sil2100> Ohshit!
<didrocks> sil2100: want to publish the apps stack now? (I forced the manual publishing on purpose before ;))
<sil2100> didrocks: sure thing, I'm just browsing through the artifacts looking how things are now ;)
<sil2100> Let me fire publish
<_salem> ricmm, https://pastebin.canonical.com/91935/
<mhall119> are there plans to get camera and audio working on the Nexus 7?
<jcastro> is there an individual bug for data via GSM in addition to the wifi?
<sil2100> didrocks: publishing forced, but otto testing looks awesome - will we switch all test machines to this platform?
<sil2100> (once we test it out more of course)
<ricmm> _salem: all that looks right, how are you trying it?
<ricmm> when in an active call, put your hand over the prox sensor (top right)
<_salem> ricmm, yep, exactly that. the screen keeps on.
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, we are deploying little by little :)
<ricmm> ok
<didrocks> sil2100: we need to have a saucy install as well
<sergiusens> ogra_: stgraber even today, officially for first install we flash our recovery image (it's compatible for other devices), I don't see a need for building the zips
<ricmm> _salem: gonna need you to install libplatform-api1-hybris-tests and run test_android_sensors_api or something like that, from that package
<ogra_> sergiusens, so you would go with fastboot for everything ?
<_salem> ricmm, ok, let me try
<ricmm> test_android_sensors_api | grep proximity might be easier to parse
 * ogra_ was in the same camp until rsalveti convinced me we should go with adb rather 
<sergiusens> ogra_: for the first flash, yes
<ogra_> ah
<ricmm> but first run it without the catch to see if you are getting any sensor events at all
<sil2100> fginther: ping, are you around right now, or in the middle of AFKing?
<fginther> sil2100, I'm here
<sergiusens> ogra_: then we would need some instructions to allow people to flash/build these recovery images for other devices
<ricmm> _salem: I need 5 min, ping me with the result or post it on pastebin
<ogra_> sergiusens, yeah
<sergiusens> ogra_: and last... we just need to make sure the recovery image is backwards compatible
<ogra_> i wouldnt want to flash my SGS2 with heimdall all the time
<sergiusens> ogra_: at least for community, for shipping (and nexus line) it wouldn't matter that much
<ogra_> since that actually can brick it
<ogra_> yeah
<sergiusens> ogra_: yeah, exactly...
<sergiusens> ogra_: I have to see why my Note is bricked since last week :-P
<_salem> ricmm, ok, I see the events there
<ogra_> ugh, isnt that yoour main phone ?
<_salem> ricmm, void on_new_proximity_event(UASProximityEvent*, void*)
<fginther> sil2100, I'll be offline soon though
<stgraber> right, that was my thought, use fastboot to push a new recovery image, then push the rest through that. I wouldn't use fastboot to push everything (as we know that tends to fail), but using it for the first flash of the recovery partition should be reasonable.
<sil2100> fginther: \o/ hm, do you remember that strange PPA building problem we encountered on the spring last year when packages for some arch's failed building because the -dev package was somehow available earlier and the lib version was not available during build?
<stgraber> and for devices that don't support fastboot, they should be able to easily roll a .zip that replaces the recovery partition
<sergiusens> ogra_: my main phone now is an Ubuntu Touch install on maguro ;-)
<sil2100> (long description)
<ogra_> sergiusens, doesnt work, i have that here too
<ogra_> :P
<fginther> sil2100, It sounds vaguely familiar
<sil2100> fginther: let me illustrate it with two pastebined logs
<sergiusens> stgraber: ogra_ I would rather not do it in a zip to update recovery... deploying through zips have chances of breaking too
<sergiusens> just use the tool for the device explicitly, people should know when they do a dangerous operation
<sil2100> fginther: for instance http://paste.ubuntu.com/5720094/ and http://paste.ubuntu.com/5720095/
<stgraber> I'm fine with that
<sil2100> fginther: getting things like "libunity-dev : Depends: libunity9 (= 7.0.0daily13.05.30ubuntu.unity.next-0ubuntu1)"
<ogra_> sergiusens, i'll just go with what stgraber implements, i trust him :)
<sil2100> fginther: it started happening again, this time it seems to attack powerpc - do you remember if we had any ideas on the root cause of that? Since I can't remember anything solid
<fginther> sil2100, ah, is this because the -dev packages are built by i386 and are therefore availalble sooner
<ricmm> _salem: back, can you check your version of powerd?
<_salem> ricmm, 0.11
<fginther> sil2100, we disabled powerpc builds for unity when pusing to the ppa
<ricmm> well all seems to be fine then, something might be wrong with your testing. try doing adb logcat and then ringing your phone from another
<sil2100> fginther: I remember we had a conclusion like this, but the problem is... -dev packages have 'any', so they're being built for every arch seperately
<sil2100> fginther: so it can't be the case
<ricmm> _salem: and pastebin the logcat out
<sil2100> fginther: for instance, libunity-dev is built for i386, amd64, armhf and powerpc
<didrocks> sil2100: it can be a dependency of this -dev package which is arch:all and not available everywhere
<fginther> sil2100, hmmm, sorry, I thought it was just built once...
<sil2100> didrocks: would make sense, but strange thing only powerpc would be affected, as theoretically armhf is much slower
<fginther> sil2100, a very hackish solution would be to insert additional dependencies prior to uploading the source package
<fginther> sil2100, for example replacing "libunity-dev," with "libunity-dev,libunity9,"
 * rsalveti reads backlog
<_salem> ricmm, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5720120/
<rsalveti> seb128: didrocks: why did we push audio-audiosubsystem to the archive today?
<ogra_> yesterday actually
<rsalveti> right
<ricmm> _salem: is your powerd even running?
<ricmm> _salem: does the auto turn-off of the screen happen? on timeout, 5 seconds
<rsalveti> I'd like to get a ping or such, as I was maintaining it and knew it needs a bit more love
<didrocks> rsalveti: because it's part of the stack for phablet-tools, that sergio wanted into saucy
<didrocks> rsalveti: when I asked about audio-audiosubsystem, he acked that's fine to push to the archive
<fginther> sil2100, gotta go, I'll let you know if I think of anything else
<_salem> ricmm, powerd is running. the screen is turning off correctly.
<rsalveti> didrocks: right, didn't know that
<rsalveti> didrocks: so I'll check, might not be able to check today
<rsalveti> got some other stuff for today
<ricmm> _salem: can you tell me the steps you are using to test this?
<seb128> rsalveti, no worry, it's in the queue but it doesn't need to get in today, you can fix those few issues next week
<didrocks> rsalveti: ok, thanks, Monday is fine :)
<sil2100> didrocks: btw. did you see my ping in the morning about the evdev package in NEW?
<rsalveti> seb128: didrocks: cool, ok then
<rsalveti> seb128: thanks for the review anyway
<seb128> yw
<_salem> ricmm, the screen turns off, but it takes 30 seconds, not 5
<didrocks> sil2100: hum, I probably misses that
<didrocks> missed*
<didrocks> sil2100: I pushed it yesterday evening IIRC
<sil2100> didrocks: since evdev the old package I see is still in the NEW queue
<didrocks> ah, interesting
<_salem> ricmm, well, I make a call, when the call is answered I cover the proximity sensor with my hand, and the screen keeps on
<sil2100> didrocks: while python-evdev should be if anything (if the packaging looks ok to you)
<didrocks> sil2100: it's in already
<sil2100> didrocks: by 'in' you mean 'in saucy'? ;p
<didrocks> sil2100: evdev rejected
<_salem> ricmm, when I do the same using the hybris testing program, I see the event is being emitted correctly though.
<didrocks> sil2100: well, you should be able to check: (and you should be suscribed to saucy-changes :p)
<ricmm> _salem: I've just run exactly the same test and it works for me, something seems to be wrong with your powerd<->ofono communication
<didrocks> sil2100: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-evdev
<sil2100> didrocks: I think I need to add myself to that one indeed ;)
<sil2100> didrocks: thanks!
<didrocks> yw :)
<didrocks> rsalveti: seb128: the only downside is that android-* will be pushed 3 times this week-end until the issues are fixed, we'll need to reject it
<ricmm> _salem: iow your sensors are working, and they are well wired all the way up and available for powerd. seems to be that powerd isnt even starting it, so it feels like an old powerd version... yet 0.11 is the right one
<_salem> ricmm, just rebooted my device and now it works.
<ricmm> can you logcat and *restart* the powerd service?
<ricmm> ah
<ricmm> something was wrong with the powerd startup then
<seb128> didrocks, rsalveti: I can NEW it with the understanding that the issues I pointed will be addressed next week
<ogra_> ricmm, i wonder if it is the same issue i see on saucy
<ogra_> (powerd never starts automatically from the upstart job here)
<didrocks> for me it's fine, but better to wait for rsalveti :)
<ogra_> there seems to be a race that hits harder on saucy i guess
<_salem> ricmm, probably. it was the first run after flashing, not sure if that should matter.
<rsalveti> seb128: fine by me
<rsalveti> didrocks: why is it going to be uploaded 3 times?
<rsalveti> just curious
<didrocks> rsalveti: because the NEW queue is not easily accessible to make a diff with
<ricmm> _salem: it shouldnt, but maybe something was weird
<didrocks> rsalveti: so hard for daily release to detect it
<_salem> ricmm, yep, well, thanks for the help, if I manage to reproduce it again I will ping you.
<ricmm> _salem: alright, if you do reproduce try to get a logcat of the full boot
<rsalveti> didrocks: right
<didrocks> seb128: sil2100: stack oif plugged: utah: 18 min, otto: 1.53 min :) (with archive!)
<sil2100> Damn...
<sil2100> This makes UTAH look really bad
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> But it's anyway silly, it was taking so long to run 1-2 tests, all because of provisioning and such
<ogra_> its all desert and casinos, what did you expect ?
<seb128> didrocks, \o/
<cripted> hi
<Dubstar_04> can anyone help with a QML Layout query?
<Dubstar_04> nevermind, sorted it!!
<beefsugar> Hey, what is the current state of the mako image? does mobile data work now?
<rsalveti> beefsugar: https://plus.google.com/100264483712374857174/posts/H4WRch18jEE
<beefsugar> ty
<beefsugar> excited!
<Syraz> So how is the state of it on the N10? been itchin to toss it on for months now..
<nik90> dpm: Jouni sent a mail saying that he has pushed the assets to ubuntu-clock-app/design. Do you know which link he is referring to? I checked the code reviews but couldn't find anything
<pmcgowan> rsalveti, were instructions published for using the new data stuff?
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: not yet
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: not yet... MRs still unmerged :-)
<Laney> is it known that pressing the button on the N7 doesn't turn the display off?
<Laney> just flashed today's image
<nik90> mhall119: same question
<mhall119> nik90: no iea, and I don't see it on LP either
<nik90> mhall119: I will send a reply, however most likely I will get a reply on monday since it is friday evening
<nik90> Kaleo_: ping
<ufoman> hi
<ufoman> is this channel appropiate for asking questions about ubuntu core for nexus 7?
<popey> ufoman: try us ☻
<ufoman> I have installed ubuntu core on my nexus 7, and accepted the software update
<ufoman> it works, but touch does not "click" after performing some actions in the interface
<ufoman> it only moves the virtual pointer
<tassadar_> there a bug
<tassadar_> *there's a bug)
<tassadar_> it will stop working after a while..hang on
<tassadar_> g { int par(unsigned char b) { b ^= b > 4; b ^= b > 2; b ^= b > 1; b &= 1; return (int) b; } cout << par(5); }
<tassadar_> aah
<tassadar_> sorry
<tassadar_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-nexus7/+bug/1068994
<tassadar_> this one
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1068994 in OEM Priority Project raring "button1 gets stuck after a while" [Critical,In progress]
<ufoman> oh
<ufoman> too bad
<ufoman> as it seems to run quite well
<tassadar_> yeah, but it is okay if you use mouse
<tassadar_> it is a bug in X server, and it's hard to pin down... :/
<ufoman> ok
<ufoman> yup, mouse works fine
<lucasromerodb> ,
<niel> is there an ETA on the dedicated phone yet?
<dpm> nik90, sorry, I was afk. I was going to ask the same question, but I see you've already replied to the thread. I guess he did a commit instead of a push, and the designs are still on his local drive?
<dpm> I couldn't find any code on his LP page, either
<mhall119> pmcgowan: does the webbrowser-app not know about the Ubuntu font?
<pmcgowan> mhall119, probably not, wonder if we are installing it
<pmcgowan> sergiusens, I am getting no permissions on adb suddenly
<pmcgowan> nm its ok after a replug, hmmm
<pmcgowan> mhall119, actually they are installed so the browser should use them
<mhall119> pmcgowan: see https://plus.google.com/109919666334513536939/posts/EDJxstuEzMf
<mhall119> it's set to use the Ubuntu font, and it works on chromium on my laptop, but it's not using it on my N7
<pmcgowan> mhall119, you made an auth app!?
<mhall119> no, aquarius made an auth app
<mhall119> I just packaged and themed it
<pmcgowan> nice, that was on my list
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: adb sometimes messes up
<pmcgowan> k
<mhall119> pmcgowan: it's all HTML/CSS/Javascript
<pmcgowan> mhall119, we need to ask oSoMoN then
<mhall119> packaged to install into /usr/share/canonicalauth/ and using chromeless webbrowser-app
<pmcgowan> mhall119, I assume ubuntu.com uses that font
<nik90> dpm: yeah that could be it..he probably forgot to push it
<pmcgowan> mhall119, looks like its using it there
<mhall119> pmcgowan: ah, looks like ubuntu.com is loading it from google's font site
<mhall119> instead of local
<pmcgowan> yep
<pmcgowan> mhall119, you sure its finding the style sheet?
<mhall119> pmcgowan: that's where it's getting all the colors and borders from
<pmcgowan> mhall119, dont know then - make a bug for oSoMoN
<mhall119> oSoMoN: https://bugs.launchpad.net/webbrowser-app/+bug/1186372
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1186372 in webbrowser-app "Browser doesn't load local Ubuntu font" [Undecided,New]
<oSoMoN> mhall119: ack, will look at it on Monday
<mhall119> oSoMoN: ah, hang on, it can find "Ubuntu", it's "Ubuntu Light" that it doesn't find
<oSoMoN> mhall119: can you please update the bug report with your findings? I really need to EOD here
<mhall119> yup
<mhall119> just needed to verify
<mhall119> setting all the fonts to use "Ubuntu Light", Ubuntu, sans-serif; at least makes it fall back to Ubuntu font
<ajalkane> Trying to run autopilot results in:     from autopilot.input import Mouse, Touch, Pointer
<ajalkane> ImportError: No module named input
<ajalkane> What package should I install?
<ajalkane> I've installed what's told here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Testing/Autopilot
<ajalkane> But perhaps it's not the full story
<mhall119> balloons: ^^
<balloons> ajalkane, you just need libautopilot-qt python-autopilot
<balloons> ajalkane, we can chat about it as soon as you've finished if your having trouble
<ajalkane> balloons: thanks. I did have those installed, but perhaps apt-get update was required - or I made a stupid mistake
<lucasromerodb> Hello :-D
<mhall119> fginther: ping
<fginther> mhall119, pong
<mhall119> fginther: hey, we have a new core app we need setup with jenkins
<mhall119> https://code.launchpad.net/~music-app-dev/music-app/trunk is the development focus branch
<fginther> mhall119, looking
<lucasromerodb> I have a design proposal for Shorts, Where do I can upload or send it? is a set of images.
<fginther> mhall119, it's setup. I'm also trying to push packages to the daily ppa
<mhall119> thanks fginther
<popey> mhall119: we should disable autobuild of youtube in the ppa?
<mhall119> popey: it's not doing anything anyway, so sure
<mhall119> Clock team meeting in #ubuntu-touch-meeting
<dumasymptote> hey guys i had a question about building ubuntu-touch from source
<dumasymptote> is there a way to build it with a newer version of javac it says the correct version is 1.6 but i have 1.7.0_21 installed
<swordfish> popey, Hello again!... First of all thank you for the package and for the inclusion in the collection... I'm trying to merge your branch do I have to do it on my local copy and then commit it to the launchpad or there is a shortcut?
<T|ASK> HI, is it right that Canonical plans to publish Ubuntu Phone tonight? Or am I wrong?
<T|ASK> With "publish" I mean they plan to publish a first dev release which is installable?
<cnf> guess no
<cnf> t
<T|ASK> I other words are there any official sources to know which devices would probably work with it? I would like to dev an app for it, but I only have a very old HTC Desire
<T|ASK> Therefore, it'll be helpful to know which device I should buy to test it
<cnf> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices I guess
<T|ASK> cnf: non easy decision. Especially if the nexus phones are not available here
<cnf> you could try building it for your device
<mhall119> Terminal app team meeting in #ubuntu-touch-meeting
<mzanetti> mhall119: http://notyetthere.org/?p=217
<mhall119> mzanetti: nice!  Is it on the collection's wiki page?
<mhall119> and does it have packaging?
<mzanetti> mhall119: currently updating the wiki
<mzanetti> mhall119: yes. on my blog you can download a .deb
<mzanetti> mhall119: packaging sources are inline in the repo
<mzanetti> mhall119: anything else needed to get it into the ppa?
<mhall119> nope, as long as I can debuild it, it's good to go
<Oranger> mzanetti: I really love your DatePicker and TimePicker :)
<mzanetti> :)
<Oranger> mzanetti: I think you should see with the Ubuntu SDK team if they planed this component, or if they can use/create something like what you did
<mhall119> mzanetti: is that reusable?
<mhall119> the date and time picker
<mzanetti> mhall119: yes... its 2 components. a Scroller, and the two pickers
<mzanetti> mhall119: I think the API is ok now as is. need to document it tho and write tests for it
<mhall119> mzanetti: awesome, I'm going to start a new project for collecting these extra widgets
<mzanetti> mhall119: also designers are currently discussing it
<mhall119> mzanetti: there's a couple of comment lines at the bottom of your debian/copyright that are giving debuild errors, can you delete them?
<mzanetti> mhall119: on it
<mzanetti> mhall119: pushed
<mhall119> wow, weather and calendar app are now on the launcher!
<mhall119> popey: ^^
<mzanetti> :)
<mhall119> now I just need my terminal app in the default buids
<mhall119> so I don't have to wait for developer mode to be enabled before I start adding more apps :)
<mhall119> Laney: I just flashed my N7, and it seems to not suspend on power press either
<Laney> mhall119: thanks for confirming
<Laney> I didn't report it btw
<wolvelopez_> Hello friends, I am trying to follow the manual to develop the application of "currency converter", but after installing the QtCreator not select a project appears ubuntu, does anyone know why? ... sorry but my English is very bad and use translator
<beidl> wolvelopez_: you mean there is no template for an ubuntu app project?
<wolvelopez_> beidl: yeah, that's what I mean and I followed all the steps in ubuntu developers
<beidl> wolvelopez_: which version of ubuntu are you running on your pc?
<beidl> Am I the only one who has a problem with his phones microphone being too quiet when calling? I've heard a few complaints that I sound too quiet whenever I'm running ubuntu touch on my GNex.
<wolvelopez_> beidl: 13.04
<beidl> wolvelopez_: have you installed the ubuntu-sdk package?
<wolvelopez_> beidl: si, he seguido los pasos de http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/ y no me ha dado ningun fallo
<gregor_> hello, is there any kind of sleep function in qml? setTimeOut isnt working without additions
<wolvelopez_> sorry beidl yes, I followed the steps of http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/ and has not given me any fault
<wolvelopez_> sorry beidl , I am keep trying that here in Spain is late. thank you very much
<wolvelopez_> see you
<wolvelopez_> bye
<popey> mhall119: yay!
<aquarius> gregor_, use a Timer
<jono> does anyone know if there is a way to send a link to the browser in the SDK?
#ubuntu-touch 2013-06-01
<aquarius> jono, yep
<aquarius> Qt.openUrlExternally should do it
<aquarius> I think that's what it's called
<jono> thanks aquarius
<jono> wow, up late
<aquarius> indeed
<aquarius> didn't even go to the pub, in the end
<aquarius> that's health, right there
<jono> lol
<jono> nice :-)
<jono> excellent, I just scratched my first itch with the SDK
<jono> a neat little app on my android phone just shows a bunch of recent news articles from google news
<jono> I just wrote that in QML :-)
<aquarius> nice
<aquarius> next step: world domination
<aquarius> that is in itself quite a useful app!
<aquarius> especially if you hatted up to the extent of using xmllistmodel.
<RobbyF> wow this project is really picking up speed
<jono> :-)
<RobbyF> I need to ask an embarrassing question;
<RobbyF> how do i run the touch gui on desktop so I don't need to install on my daily device?
<RobbyF> I'm pretty sure it's the SDK but i get the feeling there are more steps
<mhall119> Laney: it seems powerd is dying on startup
<mhall119> mfisch: who's responsible for powerd now if not you?
<jono> mhall119, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Q2h3psZ6J8&feature=youtu.be
<mhall119> dammit, chromium is being a pain
<mhall119> jono: not bad, QML is pretty easy isn't it?
<mhall119> does it open URLs in the browser on devices?
<mhall119> jono: also, please add it with links to the code on the wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Collection
<mhall119> so we can get it into the PPA
<mhall119> gah!
<mhall119> powerd, why must you break?
<jono> mhall119, will do
<jono> thanks!
<jono> and yeah, QML is pretty neat
<jono> mhall119, haven't tested if it loads in the browser on the device yet
<mhall119> jono: did you use Qt.openUrlExternally() ?
<jono> mhall119, yep
<jono> gotta run, will be back later
<mhall119> Laney: FYI, reverting to powerd 0.10 on my nexus 7 makes the power button work again
<mhall119> I had to build it from the bzr branch, rev 24
<mhall119> well, mostly work..
<mhall119> it doesn't appear to completely power off the screen
<mhall119> sforshee: ^^ FYI, since I see your name in the bzr log
<mhall119> ricmm: ^^ you too
<mhall119> Laney: https://bugs.launchpad.net/powerd/+bug/1186469 if you want to subscribe
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1186469 in powerd "segfault on nexus 7" [Undecided,New]
<hopkinskong_w8> hello
<hopkinskong_w8> anyone are here?
<hopkinskong_w8> I've successfully boot into the Android, but i could not start ubuntu-touch.
<hopkinskong_w8> Jun  1 04:47:01 localhost kernel: imklog 5.8.6, log source = /proc/kmsg started.
<hopkinskong_w8> Jun  1 04:47:01 localhost kernel: Cannot read proc file system: 1 - Operation no
<hopkinskong_w8> t permitted.
<hopkinskong_w8> Jun  1 04:47:31 localhost kernel: last message repeated 318923 times
<hopkinskong_w8> Jun  1 04:48:31 localhost kernel: last message repeated 772104 times
<hopkinskong_w8> Jun  1 04:49:31 localhost kernel: last message repeated 840620 times
<hopkinskong_w8> and after all, it repeats the line of XXX times
<hopkinskong_w8> Anyone?
 * snwh is away: Montreal
<hopkinskong_w8> Anyone know if rsyslogd should be running as root or not?
<hopkinskong_w8> and how about dbus-daemon?
<hopkinskong_w8> ogra_
<hopkinskong_w8> >
<hopkinskong_w8> ?
<hopkinskong_w8> Anyone could help me please?
<rsalveti> https://plus.google.com/100264483712374857174/posts/3o1tjYo9Ghx
<Stskeeps> rsalveti: good work
<hopkinskong_w8> Anyone could help me please?
<beidl> awesome work with 3g, hats off
<user82> beidl, is it working now?
<beidl> user82: yup, but it requires shell commands to work atm
<user82> beidl, every time i boot up or once for a config?
<user82> maybe got a link for me..so i do not have to ask what is in the doc's/wiki?
<beidl> user82: haven't rebooted with it yet, but my guess is you'll have to
<beidl> user82: https://plus.google.com/100264483712374857174/posts/3o1tjYo9Ghx
<user82> thanks!
<beidl> next step to world domination: creating wifi hotspots :)
<user82> some phablet-flash dev here?
<user82> uhm how can i mount usb from fastboot or recovery? ogra_  do you happen to know
<user82> my device is in recovery and adb push does nothing(just sits there idle). can someone please tell me how to proceed?
<user82> sorry. did not know it does not update the terminal.
<user82> sorry to ask this but is there a tut how to install the core apps and whosthere in ubuntu touch?
<user82> if someone could tell me how to install apps that would be nice. there sure must be a link to a tutorial i missed?
<mzanetti> mhall119: how do packages get submitted to the ppa currently? are you guys building them manually and uploading to the ppa?
<hopkinskong_w8> hello, i met this: [alsa-sink] alsa-sink.c: ALSA woke us up to write new data to the device, but there was actually nothing to write!
<hopkinskong_w8> any way to fix it?
<defuera> hi all! I'm trying to install ubuntu touch on my nexus 7, but after compliting phablet-flash -b command it's just reboots into bootloader and no flash or recovery appears to be installed, any suggestion please?
<defuera> oh, my bad, it reboots into recovery, but anyway after rebooting there's no recovery or flash
<wolvelopez> Hello friends, I am following the guide http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/ to begin developing applications and I have a problem. When creating a project internto "Select the Projects> Ubuntu> Ubuntu UI - Simple template and click Choose ..." I do not see the option of Ubuntu.
<wolvelopez> The installation was done without problem. You know you can be?
<wolvelopez> Sorry, but my English is very bad and the translator helped me
<netcurli> wolvelopez: what version of ubuntu do you use?
<wolvelopez> netcurli, 13.04
<netcurli> and you added the ppa's listed on that page and installed then ubuntu-sdk?
<wolvelopez> netcurli, yes and I don´t have any problem with installation
<netcurli> can you make a screenshot of your qt creator?
<wolvelopez> yes, one moment
<wolvelopez> netcurli,the screenshot is http://www.flickr.com/photos/wolvelopez/8913201221/
<netcurli> hm.. so you have the Ubuntu welcome and the devices tab but not the template selection thing..
<netcurli> Mirv: ping
<wolvelopez> yes , the tenplate selection is not
<netcurli> do you also have qt4 installed?
<netcurli> you could try out the fixes describe here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtcreator/+bug/1135336
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1135336 in qtcreator (Ubuntu) "Qt Creator misconfigures itself on first run if qt4-qmake is installed (does not respect qt5-default)" [High,Fix released]
<netcurli> although that should have been fixed..
<netcurli> wolvelopez: rm -r .config/Trolltech.conf .config/Qt* .config/Nokia*
<WebbyIT> We have a new core-app?
<wolvelopez> netcurli, thank you very much, it worked following the link you put on me. In the end it worked putting this: "Remove the package qt4-qmake Already if you did not remove it: sudo apt-get remove - purge qt4-qmake"
<netcurli> cool :)
<wolvelopez> thanks netcurli ;)
<mhall119> mzanetti: yeah, popey and I just build them and dput them
<mzanetti> mhall119: there is a problem with the debian directory apparently. it conflicts with nokia packaging
<mzanetti> mhall119: in nokias sdks all the packages are in a subdirectory qtc_packaging/<platform>
<mzanetti> when building the package, qtcreator copies the appropriate platfrom folder to /debian and builds it
<mzanetti> mhall119: is it ok if I put the ubuntu stuff into qtc_packaging/ubuntu and you copy that manually before building?
<mhall119> mzanetti: for the collections PPA I suppose it would be okay
<mhall119> I won't be able to "bzr builddeb", but as long as I can "debuild" from that other directory
<mzanetti> mhall119: you'd need to do a "cp -r qtc_packagin/ubuntu debian" first, then you can debuild
<mhall119> can you not "ln ls ./qtc_packaging/ubuntu ./debian"?
<mhall119> or would that throw off the nokia packaging?
<Oranger> mhall119: Hey ! Sorry to annoy you at the weekend ^^ I made a merge proposal yesterday to fix the bug, since I'm the only one to work on docviewer can you please review it ? ^^
<rsalveti> Stskeeps: thanks
<szymon_w> hello! I'm trying to set up connection on my nexus4 fallowing tutorial on G+ and I getting error when trying to bring connection to life:
<szymon_w> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# sudo nmcli con up id "3 connection 1"
<szymon_w> Error: Unknown connection: 3 connection 1.
<rsalveti> szymon_w: check if this file is indeed available at /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections
<rsalveti> and if it's with 600 as permission
<rsalveti> then reboot to be sure
<szymon_w> rsalveti, its there...
<rsalveti> also, run as user
<szymon_w> ok
<nik90> mhall119: is there a way for you to test a launchpad branch on your nexus 7?
<nik90> mhall119: I am working on the stopwatch delay fix, and would like to know if it works or not before I push it to trunk.
<szymon_w> rsalveti,  ok it works :-)
<szymon_w> rsalveti, the problem was that I was running it through adb not on device. 3G on my Ubuntu Touch device :D here the fun begins  :D thank you!
<rsalveti> szymon_w: great
<Oranger> mhall119: Oh and poppler work nice with Qt5 :)
<rickspencer3> hey all, I have to find .5 Gigs to delete from my N4 so I can do phablet-flash ...
<rickspencer3> anyone know off hand where all the sample data is so I can nuke it?
<rickspencer3> I already deleted the old .zip files
<szymon_w> Is there any way of importing contact to UT from file ? I have about 150 contacts and this method only import up to 50 http://sergiusens.github.io/posts/google-contacts-on-ubuntu-touch.html
<rickspencer3> szymon_w, what I did was create a temporary google account, imported the file into there ...
<rickspencer3> and then imported to my phone from that temporary google account
<rsalveti> szymon_w: run 'syncevolution --sync one-way-from-server Google_Contacts addressbook'
<rsalveti> a few times
<rickspencer3> a hideous kludge
<rsalveti> that will download 50 contacts per time you run
<rickspencer3> rsalveti, hey!
<rickspencer3> rsalveti, I'm desperately looking to for .4 gigs to delete from by N4 so I can update today
<rsalveti> rickspencer3: how big is your sdcard?
<rickspencer3> rsalveti, hmmm, not sure
<rsalveti> yeah, that size limitation can decrease for sure
<rickspencer3> but I need .4 gigs
<rsalveti> our image nowadays is way smaller
<rickspencer3> needs 4, found 3.6
<rsalveti> let me check the code in phablet-flash
<rickspencer3> rsalveti, should I just do a full reinstall?
<rsalveti> that would work, but then you'd not get the backup
<rsalveti> just flash it anyway
<rsalveti> let me find the line for you to comment out
<rsalveti> will send another mr monday to decrease the size limite
<rsalveti> limit
<rickspencer3> rsalveti, I already deleted all the sample data I could fine
<rickspencer3> find *
<szymon_w> rsalveti, thanks, it works!
<rsalveti> /usr/bin/phablet-flash -> line 321
<rsalveti> change >=4 to >=3
<rsalveti> and flash
 * rickspencer3 tries
<rsalveti> will work just fine with our latest image, as it's way smaller
<rsalveti> szymon_w: cool
<rickspencer3> thanks rsalveti, seems to be working
<rsalveti> rickspencer3: awesome
<rickspencer3> rsalveti, I thought I deleted the sample pictures and videos, but I still see pictures in my gallery app
<rickspencer3> is there somewhere else i need to go to delete that stuff?
<rsalveti> don't remember if the app was also loading the pictures from /usr/share
<rickspencer3> ah
<rickspencer3> tricky
<rickspencer3> never thought to look there
<rsalveti> if that's indeed the case, with latest image it should be just the ones available in your home
<rsalveti> bbl
<rickspencer3> found a bunch of stuff in /data/ubuntu/usr/share/demo-assets/
<rickspencer3> if it's still there after I flash, I'll just nuke all the files there
<rickspencer3> woah, nice enhancements to gallery app
<mhall119> nik90: what's the branch?
<nik90> mhall119: I haven't uploaded it yet. Its almost complete but I was just wondering if it is possible.
<nik90> mhall119: If it is possible I will ping you tomorrow morning most likely with the branch.
<mhall119> nik90: that'd be fine, QtCreator makes running stuff on the N7 without installing very easy
<nik90> mhall119: perfect. Due to the changes I have to change the laps code as well which is what I am currently doing. I should have it ready by tomorrow morning. will let you know then.
<harris> when will ubuntu touch be fully out
<harris> hey reneg
<harris> when will ubuntu touch be fully out
<mhall119> harris: october
<harris> ok'
<harris> will it void warrentys
<mhall119> not if it comes on the phone you buy
<harris> no if i out it on
<harris> samsung galaxy tab 2 10.1
<mhall119> well that'll be up to Samsung
<harris> ok gotta roll
<harris> ty
<mhall119> np
#ubuntu-touch 2013-06-02
<hopkinskong_w8> ok, no one are going to help me.
<hopkinskong_w8> fine.
<husromutt> hello
<solstag_too> anyone managed to make the modem work with newest release?
<harisha> Hello All, I am writing an app on Ubuntu Touch, But I need to switch between 2 qml windows
<harisha> Ubuntu Desktop has utility called "wmctrl", is there any similar api on Ubuntu Touch, as wmctrl display error "Cannot open display"
<zubakai> Anybody can say me If call fonction is availlable in latest build?
<mzanetti> zubakai: having the same issue... I need to manually restart ofono after booting to make it work
<mzanetti> rsalveti: ^
<JackOlidays> hi
<zubakai> ok, so it works
<JackOlidays> Do you know if men are working to port ubuntu touch on iphone os?$
<mzanetti> zubakai: yeah, after restarting ofono it seems to start working... might be related to this: https://plus.google.com/u/0/100264483712374857174/posts/3o1tjYo9Ghx
<mzanetti> JackOlidays: no, don't think so
<zubakai> thanks for the link
<JackOlidays> Thank you mzanetti, but too the hackeur? like geohot or pod2go etc etc... You have not any information about this?
<JackOlidays> Ubuntu touch run with a kernel etc etc or like Firefox os in html?
<mzanetti> native (witha a kernel etc etc)
<mzanetti> btw... firefox os runs a kernel too ;)
<cnf> NO! it's aLIE11 firefox needs no karnal!
<cnf> (i hope that was obvious enough of a troll no one minds too much ^^;)
<JackOlidays> Ok
<JackOlidays> Ubuntu touch on iPhone that is very good if this happen
<cnf> meh
<JackOlidays> meh?
<cnf> i doubt that will be any time soon
<JackOlidays> Never say never bzbzbz
<JackOlidays> I think it will be release, one time but it will be
<mzanetti> JackOlidays: is there a project running android on iPhone?
<cnf> there is, 3g only, and not evethting works
<cnf> after all these years
<cnf> JackOlidays: doubt it
<cnf> drivers for the hardware, being the main problem
<JackOlidays> What architecture running ?
<JackOlidays> Ubuntu touch
<cnf> from what I understand, touch runs on the android linux kernel, with the android supplied kernel modules, and with touch in a container
<cnf> there is no linux kernel that works on iphones
<cnf> so touch can;t do that there
<JackOlidays> iPhone is just a brider Linux ^^
<mzanetti> not reall, no
<defuera> hey guyz, would you help me please? Im trying to lounch ubuntu touch on my nexus 7 from multiROM, I'm doing everything according instructions from xda_Devs thread, but when i start loading installed ubuntu touch rom screens goes black and nothing ever happent then..
<cnf> mzanetti: was that to me, or to JackOlidays ?
<mzanetti> cnf: to Jack
<cnf> k
<JackOlidays> Sorry I dont know defuera
<defuera> i suggest it can be a kernel pack problem, how i'm I patching the kernel? I just flashed zip file in the bootloader, if that's right?
<JackOlidays> I leave bye, try to help him bzbzbz :P
<tassadar_> defuera: hey, which ubuntu zips did you use? give me a link to that page
<defuera> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/daily-preinstalled/current/
<tassadar_> the ones which begin with "raring"?
<defuera>  raring-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip                 01-Jun-2013 06:08  372M  and raring-preinstalled-armel+grouper.zip                 01-Jun-2013 06:12   32M
<defuera> well, yeah
<cnf> i hope someone bothers to get a build for my y300 at some point ^^;
<tassadar_> defuera: in recovery, on "Add ROM" page, there is "Share kernel with internal ROM?" option, did you select don't share?
<tassadar_> defuera: see http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=38686669&postcount=153
<defuera> i tried both
<defuera> and I get the same black screen
<tassadar_> let me try, something may have changed in ubuntu since the last time I tried it
<defuera> If it can run with shared kernel?
<tassadar_> no, it cant - you have to select don't share
<tassadar_> are you installing it to USB drive or internal memory?
<defuera> ok thanks
<defuera> internal
<defuera> I don't have otg cable
<tassadar_> so, you flashed the smaller ZIP in "Add ROM", then went to "list roms", selected the ROM and used "flash ZIP" to flash the bigger ZIP, right?
<defuera> correct
<tassadar_> do you know how to use "adb shell"?
<defuera> this might be a kernel patch problem, Im not shure I patched it with kexec-hardboot patch correct
<defuera> yes, I'm using commend line with adb or fastboot commands
<tassadar_> MultiROM should not let you boot the ROM without the patch, but just to be sure, go to your internal Android ROM
<tassadar_> use adb shell
<tassadar_> and do "zcat /proc/config.gz | grep HARDBOOT"
<tassadar_> if the output contains line "CONFIG_KEXEC_HARDBOOT=y", then it's most likely okay
<defuera> well you know it just booted...
<tassadar_> ubuntu touch? :P
<defuera> i just did the same steps again for like 10th time and it worked
<defuera> yeah
<tassadar_> typical)
<tassadar_> well, I'll try to install it too, see if it works for me
<defuera> sorru for bothering you and thank you very much for your help -)
<defuera> keybord not working for me..
<defuera> ok now I got it
<defuera> but it doesn't type, hah
<mzanetti> rsalveti: increasing the pre-start timeout seems to make calls work again for me. however, the galaxy nexus is happy with 10 while the nexus 4 required 15 to get it working.
<nik90> mhall119: I finished my branch. You can find it https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/fix-stopwatch-lag
<nik90> mhall119: The code is still dirty, but once the fix is confirmed to work on the Nexus 7, I will start cleaning it up and then look to merge to trunk.
<nik90> mhall119: really hope this works
<defuera> hey guys, any way to reboot ubuntu touch without holding power button for ever?
<tassadar_> adb reboot should work
<defuera> hey, tassdar how did it work for you, new release I mean?
<tassadar_> today's build seems a bit buggy - I could not launch any app
<tassadar_> but it booted up
<defuera> same for me now, next time I can just run phablet-flash to install new release, right?
<tassadar_> no, that tool can't be used if you're using multirom
<tassadar_> I think it should be safe to update by using the "Flash ZIP" option in "list ROMs"
<tassadar_> you only flash the bigger zip, and that should update it
<defuera> all right than-) thanks man
<tassadar_> ogra_: hi, are images from here supposed to work? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/current/
<ogra_> tassadar_, from tomorrow on
<ogra_> still fiddling with them
<tassadar_> will they use android's boot.img, or the one which is currently in (with udev and all)?
<ogra_> note that these are the images that work with the flipped container model, they dont do much yet
<ogra_> they use an ubuntu boot.img
<ogra_> we will likely offer an unflipped saucy image too for a while until all issues are sorted
<ogra_> (which will live at the -preview location)
<tassadar_> okay, thanks, somebody on XDA was trying to multiboot those, and it obviously didn't work)
<ogra_> heh, unlikely it will
<Robbilie> has anybody tried porting ubuntu touch to a x86 device?
<ogra_> nope
<osdhfjlhqsdf> hi, must we have a blank sim code to make call function?
<ogra_> a blank PIN, yes
<osdhfjlhqsdf> Ok, thanks, I can Do this from android?
<osdhfjlhqsdf> apply a blank sim PIN
<ogra_> i never did it, but i would assume so
<osdhfjlhqsdf> I'll give a try
<Santiago__> hi
<mhall119> nik90: timer and stopwatch keep accurate time on my Nexus 7 with your new code, great job!
<nik90> mhall119: you mean stopwatch only? because I havent yet fixed the timer part yet
<nik90> mhall119: but thanks. It was your idea I used to fix it :-)
<mhall119> nik90: oh?  the timer seemed to keep good time too....
<mhall119> though I only tested it for 30 seconds, so maybe the bug only shows up with more time
<nik90> mhall119: hmm ;-)..no idea why..
<nik90> could  be
<nik90> mhall119: I will still nonetheless implement a similar code logic for the timer as well.
<nik90> Could you run the stopwatch for atleast 10 minutes to see if it keeps time on your nexus 7.
<mhall119> sure
<mhall119> nik90: it also keeps proper time when the app is sent to the background
<mhall119> as soon as I bring it back, it updates to the correct timedelta
<mhall119> which means I can switch apps, or suspend it, without messing up the time
<mhall119> \o/
<mhall119> 5 minutes in and it's still accurate
<Oranger> mhall119: Hey, so I finished yesterday to port Poppler in Qt5, I will give to the poppler team the patch but it may take some time before it will be accepted and added to poppler. How users will be able to try Docviewer during this lapse of time ?
<Stskeeps> Oranger: got your patch to poppler somewhere by chance?
<Oranger> Stskeeps: Not yet, it work, but only with the "./configure , make, sudo make install" configuration, not with cmake.
<mhall119> Oranger: as long as it's been sent upstream, ubuntu developers are usually okay with carrying the patch in Ubuntu until it's part of upstream's trunk
<Stskeeps> :nod: would be happy to see it
<Oranger> I don't know if it's very important, I have to talk with tsdgeos when he will be here
<mhall119> Oranger: great work by the way, I'm sure lots of projects will benefit from this
<Oranger> mhall119: Ok, I will see with them then :) Thank you
<mhall119> Oranger: seb128 or didrocks can help you with it
<mhall119> tomorrow
<Oranger> mhall119: Ok, if I have time tomorrow I'll ask them
<Oranger> Stskeeps: I can send you a patch if you want
<mhall119> nik90: stopwatch was accurate during the full 10 minutes
<Stskeeps> Oranger: sure - carsten.munk@gmail.com
<nik90> mhall119: perfect! I will look to cleaning the code up now. Yay critical bug solved!
<mhall119> nik90: yay indeed!
<Oranger> nik90: Congratulation, nice work ! :)
<nik90> Oranger: thnx :)
<shaneo1_> hi guys need a little help here I have installed ubuntu touch many times to my G Nexus phone, but today it flashed up with an ubuntu logo and some options I just chose the top option reboot and now the phone is in a google spalsh screen and battery stats level loop and goes off what should I do I went o revocery mode and now its gone into ODIN MODE... any one have this happen to them?
<Oranger> mhall119: The date of June for the alpha version is still relevant?
<shaneo1_> says downloading do not turn off target
<mhall119> shaneo1_: I had this problem before, had to manually adb push the images to my Nexus 7
<mhall119> shaneo1_: it sounds like one of the images failed ot insall during your last phablet-flash
<shaneo1_> seem like it
<shaneo1_> how can I recover this
<mhall119> Oranger: yes, with your Popper work we should have it showing PDFs by then
<shaneo1_> not done a manual before
<mhall119> shaneo1_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install#Manual_Installation has instructions
<shaneo1_> ok thanks dude I will take a look
<mhall119> your images should be in ~/Downloads/phablet-flash/<buildnumber>/
<mhall119> if you don't have 2 .zip files in the latest build number, try going back to a previous one
<mhall119> or run phablet-flash -D to download them again
<mhall119> shaneo1_: run the adb commands when your device is on the screen with the ubuntu logo
<shaneo1_> it dont show that now, like ai said it just goes to odin mode
<mhall119> unfortunately that's about all the help I'll be, if you can't get it working as ogra_ tomorrow
<shaneo1_> thanks for the advice buddy
<mhall119> shaneo1_: hold down power and volume down (or whatever combination gnexus uses to get into fastboot), then go to recovery mode
<shaneo1_> ok odin mode is down volume and power, both and power gets me to the ubuntu screen :-) thanks
<shaneo1_> so as there is no sdcard on the g nexus phone where do I stick the zip file?
<mhall119> hmmm, is there an /sdcard/ folder?
<mhall119> try the command as-is, it might work with internal storage even if it's not an actual sd card
<shaneo1_> not sure cant see the folders
<shaneo1_> ok I found the sdcard folder added the zip applied it rebooted device but still nothing
<shaneo1_> im working though it let you know how I get on mhall119
<mhall119> shaneo1_: did you do both .zip files in the order specified?
<mhall119> you need to reboot into recover after each one
<shaneo1_> doing that now
<shaneo1_> ok thanks
<shaneo1_> thats great thanks for your help mhall119 o7
<mhall119> shaneo1_: get it working?
<shaneo1_> yes thanks
<mhall119> \o/ yay!
<shaneo1_> have to say the improvements since day 101 to now is fantasic
<shaneo1_> didnt want to brick my phone lol  i am expecting phone calls tomorrow and this week for job interviews :)
<mhall119> yeah, that would kind of suck
<shaneo1_> for sure
<mhall119> nik90: after running for an hour, the stopwatch kept perfect time
<shaneo1_> you know guys as much as I like the concept of Ubuntu Touch I think the radius around the place holders and the inner bezel..
<shaneo1_> are too much
<beidl> Is there any way to boost the microphone volume for calls on the GNex? People always tell me I sound like I am very far away from the phone.
<AmEv> Any troubleshooters here?
<Oranger> AmEv ?
<AmEv> Well, on my Toshiba Thrive, all I'm getting is a blank screen on boot.
<AmEv> HAve ADB access.
<AmEv> Hmmm....
 * snwh is back (gone 38:59:12)
<AmEv> Copying some text over...
<AmEv> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# iwconfig iwconfig lo        no wireless extensions.  root@ubuntu-phablet:/# ifconfig ifconfig Warning: cannot open /proc/net/dev (No such file or directory). Limited output. root@ubuntu-phablet:/# dir proc dir proc 1      259        cpuinfo      irq         pagetypeinfo   timer_list 102    30         crypto       kallsyms    partitions     timer_stats 11288  360        devices      kmsg        sched_debug   
<AmEv> Didn't worked as planned...
<AmEv> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# dir /proc/net/dev dir /proc/net/dev dir: cannot access /proc/net/dev: No such file or directory root@ubuntu-phablet:/# dir /proc/net/ dir /proc/net/ dir: cannot access /proc/net/: No such file or directory root@ubuntu-phablet:/# dir /proc/net dir /proc/net /proc/net root@ubuntu-phablet:/# file /proc/net file /proc/net /proc/net: broken symbolic link to `self/net' root@ubuntu-phablet:/# file /proc/self file /
<AmEv> And, apparently, CMD.EXE doesn't like to output return characters....
<AmEv> Still, what's the troubleshooting steps for blank screen?
<AmEv> Hmmm... Seems the TF101 has the same problems as the Thrive. Interestingly enough, they're almost identical hardware-wise. Tegra2 bug?
<AmEv> Hmmm... Ubuntu-session is killing itself for some weird reason...
<AmEv> OK.... Interesting....
<AmEv> Lots of activity in logcat, but lots of looping...
<AmEv> Is it crashing when trying to load the Tegra driver/???
<Dummies_freelanc> hello i have one film touch  of 20 inch  and one pc with this i can develop applications multiouch ? i want use qt quick
<Dummies_freelanc> is this possible or need other
<Dummies_freelanc> packets
<Dummies_freelanc> ?
<mhall119> Dummies_freelanc: you can develop apps for Ubuntu using qt quick, yes
<Dummies_freelanc> mhall119:   thanks can guide in the begin _
<Dummies_freelanc> ?
<Dummies_freelanc> i want use component for mobiles in desktoop app. or qtquick
<tercero> I updated ubuntu touch using the June 1 daily build on my Nexus 7.   Now my device won't shut off. trying jo shut it down just loops back to power on.  my battery has to drain to shut off.  is anyone else having this problem
#ubuntu-touch 2014-05-26
<sunbird> the instructions for installing on the nexus10 look pretty straightforward.
<sunbird> once it is installed, will any software that works on ubuntu work on the nexus?
<sunbird> specifically, i want to use scrivener, which i have working on my install of ubuntu 14.04 no problem.
<sunbird> but that is on a lenovo laptop, not a tablet.
<Beldar> sunbird, This is touch right?
<sunbird> yeah.
<sunbird> the thing is, i haven't bought the device yet. because i want to make sure scrivener will work on it or else it's useless to me.
<sunbird> well, not useless, but not what i want to use it for.
<doflaherty> You *might* have number 2, because it uses QT, which is the supported Ubuntu SDK toolkit, but I don't know which version they are using or if they offer arm binaries
<pngo> why contacts.db from phone can not be opened by evolution in my computer?
<Beldar> sunbird, If you do not use nicks we are not notified you are addressing us, you want to not expect we are al waiting staring at the screen for your answer. ;)
<Beldar> all*
<Beldar> I would if I was paid.
<sunbird> i'm not sure to whom i should direct my question.
<Beldar> sunbird, If you address someone use their nick to preface, as you see my message to you. This is not that you know who to ask but to whom you may answer.
<sunbird> Beldar: thanks, i understand how irc works. since this is the first time on this channel, i have no idea whom i should tag to answer my question. do you have any ideas?
<Beldar> sunbird, In general you ask the question and hope someone knows. ;)
<Beldar> sunbird, If you are a regular here I would think it's okay to png friends
<sunbird> yeah, that's the same in channels where i lurk. :)
<Beldar> sunbird, If I even still had a short term memory......uh now what was I saying?
<Beldar> ;)
<saidinesh5> sunbird: they only give out binaries for Scrivener right?
<saidinesh5> well if you had to run scrivener via. wine on your desktop ubuntu, chances are it wont work on ubuntu touch
<saidinesh5> at least not until wine on arm is usable at least
<sunbird> no, there is a .deb
<sunbird> saidinesh5: it installed really easy on my machine.
<sunbird> but mine is not arm arch, so i guess i need to see if it's compiled for arm or if i can compile.
<saidinesh5> sunbird: but desktop .debs can be tied down specifically to the intel architecture
<saidinesh5> yep
<sunbird> well, that's helpful. thanks saidinesh5.
<saidinesh5> :)
<sunbird> here's another curveball question - is it possible to partition the ssd? so one could encrypt using luks?
<saidinesh5> 1) yes. 2) never tried encryption
<saidinesh5> but ssds are no different than normal hard drives
<Macer> so is nexus dev ending?
<Macer> thought i heard something about that somewhere
 * saidinesh5 shrugs
<saidinesh5> the multiboot works pretty well for me
<vin_> hi all. :)
<vin_> does anyone working to port ubuntu touch on LG G2 D802 international model?
<vin_> i wan to try it on my phone
<vin_> want*
<vin_> hi all. :)
<vin_> [09:57] <vin_> hi all. :) [09:57] <vin_> does anyone working to port ubuntu touch on LG G2 D802 international model? [09:58] <vin_> i want to try it on my phone
<Kitojazz> Hello, i need help with adb command because does not recognize my android device, my device is a chinese tablet ..... i have put into a file this line : "SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="10d6", ATTR{idProduct}=="0c02", MODE="0600", OWNER="kito""
<Kitojazz> in the file located in /etc/udev/rules.d
<Kitojazz> Anyone can helpme
<sunbird> anyone like or hate the nexus7? thinking about getting one. that or the 10. but i think i'd rather have the smaller one.
<Beldar> sunbird, It is alright if ruuning android.
<Beldar> an opinion yes sunbird
<Beldar> sunbird, If I could get lubuntu or an even lighter linux I would use the nexus 7 for it.
<sunbird> Beldar: so ubuntu  touch on nexus7 = not great?
<Beldar> sunbird, It is a bit rough, and for a phone, so really depends on your needs I suppose.
<Beldar> sunbird, There is a multi booter app that allows you to run touch and android as many as you can fit in. So you can test without wiping.
<Beldar> I would like a ubuntu phone that docks the full OS though.
<Beldar> sunbird, At some point we probably will see the full ubuntu phone that docks with the desktop as advertised, at least I hope so.
<sunbird> Beldar: good info. guess i'll wait a bit then.
<saidinesh5> sunbird: i love the nexus 7
<saidinesh5> dont go for the nexus 10
<saidinesh5> defeats the purpose of having a tablet
<saidinesh5> and is also quite dated now
<saidinesh5> nexus 7's best feature is it's really comfy to hold in 1 hand
<sunbird> so nexus7 running android. or dual boot?
<sunbird> maybe dual boot would be best.
<pngo> anyone has ssh problem?
<sunbird> pngo: can you be more specific?
<saidinesh5> sunbird: android + ubuntu touch
<saidinesh5> dualboot
<pngo> <sunbird> well, I'm trying to ssh to my phone and I get error Permission denied (publickey).
<saidinesh5> installation was such a breeze too
<saidinesh5> sunbird: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2011403
<pngo> <sunbird> it looks like addressAuthorize does not work in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<pngo> <sunbird>and addressAuthorize is set to yes in my configs
<pngo> <sunbird>: it is: PasswordAuthentication yes not addressAuthorize. sorry
<sunbird> pngo: hrm. could you pastebin your sshd_config?
<pngo> <sunbird> I already reinstalled ubuntu, but same problem. I will install stable ver. and see if that will help.
<sunbird> pngo: PasswordAuthentication yes should do it. :\
<sunbird> pngo: what error do you get on the client side?
<pngo> <sunbird>  Permission denied (publickey)
<sunbird> i suppose you could put PubkeyAuthentication no
<sunbird> but that shouldn't be necessary as it should try all methods if you have PasswordAuthentication yes
<sunbird> there's not a # in front or anything, right? ;)
<pngo> <sunbird> I changed that too and than I got error too saying that there was too may login error.
<sunbird> pngo: if there is a # in front, it tells sshd: Ignore this, it is a comment.
<pngo> <sunbird> I just install new image of dev image and error is still there.
<sunbird> pngo: are you certain you know your password on the remote system?
<pngo> <sunbird> I tried both ways
<pngo> <sunbird> I uploaded public key to the phone and than login works
<sunbird> pngo: public key is better anyway.
<pngo> <sunbird> but I want password
<pngo> <sunbird> if I want to ssh from another computer that has no key, that will create a problem for me
<pngo> <sunbird>I will install stable image and see if that helps
<sunbird> pngo: if you are failing at the password three times, the ssh connection is working fine. either there is something causing your pw to be incorrect when you type it in (like a keyboard problem with special characters?) or the pw is incorrect.
<pngo> <sunbird> I'm trying to connect via my computer terminal
<pngo> <sunbird> password is phablet.
<sunbird> pngo: you've got to be kidding me. don't post your password anywhere ever.
<pngo> <sunbird> this is default phone settings. everyone knows that
<pngo> user phablet password phablet
<sunbird> pngo: oh! sorry! i haven't ever installed touch.
<sunbird> just thinking about doing it! :)
<pngo> oh ok.
<sunbird> i am mystified by your problem. sorry.
<pngo> <sunbird> I just installed stable image and ssh works as expected.
<sunbird> pngo: ah, good. :)
<pngo> can someone tell me where I can file a bug?
<pngo> I think it is more ssh than ubuntu bug.
<Beldar> !bugs
<ubot5> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Beldar> in de bot
<pngo> why phone evolution (contacts.db) is not compatible with computer evolution?
<sunbird> okay, just bought a nexus7. :)
<saidinesh5> wow
<saidinesh5> that was fast
<saidinesh5> sunbird: which one? 2013 or 2012?
<sunbird> 2013.
<saidinesh5> oh cool
<sunbird> had some gift cards and getting ready for an interational trip.
<sunbird> international that is.
<saidinesh5> Oh?
<sunbird> although an inter-rational trip would be pretty fun too.
<saidinesh5> define international :P
<saidinesh5> hehe good one
<sunbird> usa-europe.
<saidinesh5> Ahh
<sunbird> will have a couple long flights, so will be nice to have a tablet.
<saidinesh5> mhm.... thats the one thing i really liked the tablet
<saidinesh5> sunbird: btw. don't go for that weird foldable cover
<saidinesh5> its worthless
<sunbird> hmmm good to know.
<sunbird> i hope it will just be usable as is. don't really want to spend any money on anything else.
<saidinesh5> after a while it jjust wont even fold
<saidinesh5> oh it is
<saidinesh5> just bought a cover for it last week cuz i keep throwing it around and i dont quite trust the gorilla glass
<saidinesh5> although i havent  seen a scratch on it so far
<saidinesh5> but just for the dust and better protection i guess...
<saidinesh5> http://img5a.flixcart.com/image/cases-covers/flip/g/w/p/aps-360-rotating-smart-leather-case-for-nexus-7-2nd-gen-2013-400x400-imadqsxx8shadbzm.jpeg
<saidinesh5> this one
<saidinesh5> the only usable cover i found so far
 * sunbird looks
<sunbird> saidinesh5: need picture, but where is more info about it?
<saidinesh5> oh my bad
<saidinesh5> hold
<saidinesh5> http://www.ebay.com/itm/360-Rotating-Leather-Smart-Case-Cover-Stand-For-Asus-Google-Nexus-7-2nd-2013-/350950743724?pt=US_Tablet_eReader_Cases_Covers_Keyboard_Folios&var=&hash=item51b64b5eac
<saidinesh5> i think its this one
<saidinesh5> when i bought it it was around 7USD
<saidinesh5> damn the pricess drop like anything
<sunbird> haha, only if you want black. any of the colors cost $6.59.
<sunbird> usd
<saidinesh5> Ahh i bought the black one :|
<saidinesh5> anyhow no regrets ... there were alternative costlier ones for around $20ish i think
<saidinesh5> thankfully didn't fall for them
<sunbird> so the whole reason i came here is because i bought a surface pro for my spouse.
<saidinesh5> Oh?
<sunbird> before you throw tomatos: she needs to run scrivener because she is a writer.
<saidinesh5> how is it?
<sunbird> _and_ she has an external keyboard that is usb powered that she has to use for health issues.
<saidinesh5> i ve heard nice things about surface pro.. just not about its cost though
<saidinesh5> Ahh
<sunbird> we originally wanted an ipad because scrivener has a version for mac.
<sunbird> but apple's stupied "no usb" policy means it won't work for us.
<sunbird> so we went with the surface pro. it was a NIGHTMARE!
<sunbird> out of the box, it basically was nonfunctional. super slow. running windose 8.0.
<saidinesh5> meh @ ipad
<sunbird> once i ran all the software updates (which took 8 hours), it was more functional.
<sunbird> but the ui is awful!
<saidinesh5> also sunbird i was quite happy with the bluetooth keyboard for my older nexus 7
<sunbird> yeah, i like bt keyboards, but she needs a particular keyboard, and they only make a usb version.
<sunbird> which is too bad. :(
<saidinesh5> oh
<saidinesh5> nexus 7 even does usb
<saidinesh5> i mean its linux afterall :)
<sunbird> anyway, i'm getting the nexus to experiment with and to see if i can get scrivener working... which i may not be able to.
<saidinesh5> have to try out a usb variant though
<saidinesh5> Ahh
<saidinesh5> nope but there migth be some alternative webapp for that?
<saidinesh5> or you can bug the sccrivener guys about the arm release....
<saidinesh5> afterall its a qt app
<sunbird> yeah.
<elopio> Mirv: thanks for the link
<Mirv> np
<thomi> jdstrand: a gentle reminder to review sphinxcontrib-youtube for me when you get a moment :)
<dobey> cantstanya: chat is french for cat.
<Saviq> rsalveti, hey, could we ask you for a quick look at https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/qtubuntu/greeter-is-shell/+merge/220543 please?
<rsalveti> Saviq: sure
<tiiongtsu> target thumb C++: libmedia_compat_layer <= ubuntu/libhybris/compat/media/decoding_service.cpp
<tiiongtsu> In file included from ubuntu/libhybris/compat/media/decoding_service_priv.h:22:0,
<tiiongtsu>                  from ubuntu/libhybris/compat/media/decoding_service.cpp:25:
<tiiongtsu> ubuntu/libhybris/compat/media/surface_texture_client_hybris_priv.h:30:28: fatal error: gui/GLConsumer.h: No such file or directory
<tiiongtsu> compilation terminated.
<tiiongtsu> make: *** [/home/tiiongtsu/trusty/out/target/product/galaxysl/obj/SHARED_LIBRARIES/libmedia_compat_layer_intermediates/decoding_service.o]error 1
<tiiongtsu> anyone faced this error when porting ubuntu touch
<piiramar> tiiongtsu: not porting but I sed that even in mako builds. I reverted the problematic component (in ubuntu/libhybris) to a version that's ca. a week older
<piiramar> git checkout debian/0.1.0+git20131207+e452e83-0ubuntu12
<piiramar> "I sed" = "I see"
<piiramar> ok just checked my notes, I don't see the /exact/ same error, but a similar one in the same source file
<piiramar> ubuntu/libhybris/compat/media/decoding_service.cpp:37:36: fatal error: gui/GraphicBufferAlloc.h: No such file or directory
<tiiongtsu> yep ,both GraphicBufferAlloc.h and GLConsumer.h isn't exist in /frameworks/native/gui
<piiramar> jhodapp_: rsalveti: apparently there is something about libhybris commit 6b6aabfce58511d13ebeb68d207d8a75826e26a8 that breaks compilation (at least for tiiongtsu and me, and reverting it worked fine for both of us). Is that a genuine bug, or am I missing some step in the build setup or so?
<jhodapp> piiramar, no idea offhand, would have to check it out...what does that commit include from the log?
<mpt> charles, where does bug 1320877 belong? I’m 99% sure it doesn’t belong to indicator-datetime
<ubot5> bug 1320877 in Indicator Date and Time "alarm sound sometimes 'stutters'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1320877
<piiramar> jhodapp: it's "Add media-hub support (out of process video decoding)", which adds decoding_service.cpp, which causes issues
<charles> mpt: actually, for now it probably does belong in datetime
<piiramar> jhodapp: as it uses several header includes that don't resolve
<charles> mpt, I'll annotate the ticket but short answer is i-datetime will be changing how it invokes the sound
<mpt> huh
<mpt> I am the One Percent
<jhodapp> piiramar, that code is released, so it does compile
<piiramar> jhodapp: I'm a total ubuntu touch newbie, and just following https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Building (same goes for tiiongtsu). is it maybe a problem with the bootstrap or any other script then?
<jhodapp> piiramar, are you trying to compile up to that revision, or up to the latest master branch revision?
<piiramar> I just ran 'phablet-dev-bootstrap -v mako' and didn't touch any versions/branches/tags manually
<charles> mpt, after indicator-datetime fixes https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-datetime/+bug/1283065 changes from canberra to our own media API, if the play still stutters then it will be ricmm's problem ;-)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1283065 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "Use the existing audio stack to play event sounds" [High,Triaged]
<piiramar> jhodapp: and it's the only compilation error I get, solved by reverting libhybris a bit
<jhodapp> piiramar, that's odd
<piiramar> jhodapp: I sync'd last week so of course I can just try again. no idea how stable or volatile that source tree is supposed to be
<jhodapp> piiramar, it doesn't change all that often
<piiramar> ok
<jhodapp> piiramar, go into the root of your android dir and type "repo sync"
<piiramar> yes, I'll try
<mpt> charles, so there will be two APIs for playing audio on the phone?
<javigon> Hi. Which kernel will be running in the ubuntu phone. Will it be support for LSM modules (e.g., apparmor)?
<charles> mpt, no; once we start using the media API we'll drop the canberra
<mpt> good good
<popey> it uses apparmor by default, yes javigon, the specifics of what bits of apparmor it uses are a good question for jdstrand
<charles> which reminds me, ricmm, what's the status of the media API? Can indicator-datetime use it now to play the wakeup alarm's sounds?
<javigon> popey: Thanks! I am interested in knowing the support that userland apps will get from the kernel. Apparmor was an example.
<jjohansen> javigon: the ubuntu kernel for a device, is a port of the android kernel for that device, so that the device drivers provided can be used
<jjohansen> javigon: we backport current apparmor to those kernels
<popey> javigon: well, the device currently uses 3.4.0-5
<jjohansen> javigon: so in apparmors case we are using the most up to date apparmor that we can for phones, I can point you at git backport trees in you are interested in them
<javigon> Is there any plan for full kernel support, i.e., not android modified kernels?
<javigon> jjohansen: I would love too.
<popey> javigon: we need to use some android kernel drivers for hardware support.
<javigon> jjohansen: what does it take to get a LSM inside of your tree base? I guess that you are using different mailin-list and patches that the main kernel.
<javigon> popey: makes sense :)
<jjohansen> javigon: okay, I tend to keep 2 branches for a given kernel, a backport presquash, with the individual changes for the backport broken out, and a squash of all the apparmor backport changes
<jjohansen> javigon: we try to keep the LSM that ships with the kernel. That may mean turning on the config
<jjohansen> javigon: so to get an LSM into the Canonical tree?
<jjohansen> javigon: that requires filing a features bug and working through the people who make the decision on whether it should be included
<javigon> jjohansen: We are developing a LSM for trusted storage. We are testing it using the main kernel but need time to make a RFC commit.
<jjohansen> javigon: we try to stick to upstream, + a limited set of sauce patches. The goal being to not deviate more than necessary. For the phone kernels, that means we can't break the abi for the binary drivers
<javigon> jjohansen: I was wondering which was the effort of porting it to the Canonical tree, and if it is possible to get access to the git repo to test directly in a mobile device using ubuntu
<javigon> jjohansen: That's the way to go :)
<jjohansen> javigon: sure, we keep branches for the different devices we support. And you can patch, and build those kernels and manually install on a device
<javigon> jjohansen: Can you point me to the repository? Also, which device do you recommend for testing?
<javigon> jjohansen: To put you in context, we come from FPGA (zynq-7000) developer board, so we are looking for a platform that is likely to go mainstream
<jjohansen> javigon: so I have a tree at git://kernel.ubuntu.com/jj/ubuntu-trusty.git, look for branches like goldfish-aa3-backport-presquash
<jjohansen> <android kernel codename>-aa3-backport-presuqash
<javigon> jjohansen: Super, thanks!
<jjohansen> that shows how the backport is done
<jjohansen> basically the first patch is a snapshot of the apparmor dir, copied over that kernels apparmor
<jjohansen> and then a series of backport patches on top to make it work
<jjohansen> javigon: note, I am in the process of working on updates for those trees
<javigon> jjohansen: It is a perfect start, just what I was looking for. I will fetch regularly then :)
<jjohansen> javigon: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/AppArmorForPhabletKernels
<jjohansen> provides a little more detail
<javigon> jjohansen: thanks!
<jjohansen> javigon: if you are using utopic (devel) the x86 emulator works okay, and then you don't need a device, otherwise I would recommend sticking with nexus 4, or nexus 10
<jjohansen> or uhm the newer nexus 7 (Flo)
<javigon> jjohansen: Aiming at a demo, so hw is almost necessary. Awesome!
<javigon> jjohansen, popey: Thanks a lot for helping! :)
<popey> np
<jjohansen> the older nexus 7 (grouper) and galaxy nexus (maguro) are not supported by current ubuntu images
<jjohansen> javigon: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<javigon> good to know!
<robotfuel> How do I set the performance overlay? (make the tap on the screen 4 times show data)
<javigon> Any idea if TrustZone will be more accesible?
<tiiongtsu> follow the porting guide ,I success build a zip,but after flash ,recovery no longer work,replace the boot.img with $out/android-boot.img ,recovery works,but get a bootloop,it can't boot into system
<tiiongtsu> how to do with this
<popey> robotfuel: there's a funky environment variable for that. PERFORMANCE_OVERLAY
<popey> robotfuel: PERFORMANCE_OVERLAY=1 in fact
<popey> -> afk
<piiramar> jhodapp: I synced, cleaned and rebuilt, and run into the same thing still: there are headers missing that decoding_service.cpp needs. One observation is that my source tree uses the 'native' headers from Cyanogenmod ( https://code-review.phablet.ubuntu.com/gitweb?p=CyanogenMod/android_frameworks_native.git;a=tree;f=include/gui;h=8c279e9946e6c1da68dfd5921cfde84b44c539c5;hb=5d7499bc9ad4a7cf3bc2a03c2e4ae620daa3d719 ) ,
<piiramar> which has a few files missing compared to AOSP ( https://android.googlesource.com/platform/frameworks/native/+/master/include/gui/ )
<piiramar> jhodapp__: ^^
<oSoMoN> Mirv, hey, can I have a silo for line 34 ?
<Mirv> oSoMoN: done, landing-011
<oSoMoN> thanks!
<popey> Kaleo: how do you set PERFORMANCE_OVERLAY permanently on?
<Kaleo> popey, add it to /etc/environment
<popey> ta
<popey> readonly..
<Kaleo> popey, phablet-config writable-image
<popey> nah
<popey> i dont want to go rw on this phone
<popey> oh, I can put it in ~/.profile
<dpm> charles, tedg, could one of you help me setting up the translations for indicator-location?
<dpm> charles, tedg, it shouldn't take more than a few seconds, it's about going to https://translations.launchpad.net/indicator-location/14.10/+link-translations-branch
<Kaleo> popey, if that works brendand will be happy
<dpm> and setting it to ~indicator-applet-developers/indicator-location/trunk.14.10
<popey> Kaleo: sergio suggested also initctl set-env PERFORMANCE_OVERLAY=1 as the phablet user
<Kaleo> popey, ok
<popey> didnt work here
<popey> Kaleo: adding to /home/phablet/.profile works here
<popey> thank you!
<Kaleo> great
<popey> got something to play with today ☻
<Kaleo> :D
<Kaleo> popey, once zbenjamin has fixed a few things in QtCreator we will try to sit down with each app dev
<Kaleo> popey, to make sure QtCreator works for them
<Kaleo> popey, and help profiling if needed
<popey> bug 1302713
<popey> ☻
<ubot5> bug 1302713 in qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu "Set PERFORMANCE_OVERLAY=1 when running an app from QtCreator help debugging" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1302713
<Kaleo> popey, nice one
<popey> that will help
<popey> balloons: do you know if we can run calendar tests now?
<popey> I'd love to push a new calendar to the store after all the hard work the guys did last week - not least vomit removal
<zbenjamin> Kaleo: working on that, but there is still a blocker in apparmor that prevents me from finishing it https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/click-apparmor/+bug/1323233
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1323233 in click-apparmor (Ubuntu) "debug policy group" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Kaleo> zbenjamin, oki
<zbenjamin> Kaleo: fyi thats the last thing that needs to be sorted out, everything else seems to work fine.
<Kaleo> zbenjamin, beautiful
<Kaleo> zbenjamin, do you know who to push for getting the apparmor stuff resolved?
<zbenjamin> i was talking to sarnold
<zbenjamin> he said if jamie has enough time it might be sorted out in the next few days but he doesn't know exactly
<ogra_> cyphermox, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7257464/
<charles> dpm, so all you needed was me or ted to go to https://translations.launchpad.net/indicator-location/14.10/+link-translations-branch and hit 'update'?
<charles> dpm, if so, done
<dpm> charles, excellent, thanks! Also, I noticed that the .pot file is not committed: I sent an e-mail about it, but essentially, all that is needed is to run 'intltool-update -p -g indicator-location' inside the po folder and commit the file. Could you help with that too?
<rsalveti> Saviq: mind checking https://code.launchpad.net/~rsalveti/unity8/workaround_no_scopes_emulator/+merge/220337 ?
<Saviq> rsalveti, will to get through this today
<rsalveti> Saviq: thanks
<Saviq> +try
<Saviq> ;)
<oSoMoN> Mirv, can I have a silo for line 35?
<Tassadar> stgraber: hi, did you see comment #7 on bug 1286542?
<ubot5> bug 1286542 in Ubuntu system image "keyring DuplicateDestinationError when updating from custom s-i server" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1286542
<Tassadar> (assuming you're not on vacation anymore)
<Saviq> ricmm, Kaleo, yeah, I wasn't there this morning
<Saviq> ricmm, and looks like there's a leftover "Application startup" in the Events calendar...
<Saviq> probably invalid by now
<Saviq> jjohansen, hey, we've been told you were looking into the lxc test issues, do you have any ETA?
<jjohansen> Saviq: hopefully, today some time. I've got to build a kernel and do testing so probably later into the evening
<ricmm> Saviq I'll walk you through it
<jjohansen> Saviq: then I need to push to the kt
<Saviq> jjohansen, awesome, thanks
<Saviq> mterry_, ↑
 * mterry_ hugs jjohansen
<Saviq> ricmm, now? where you at?
<ricmm> Saviq: not now
<Saviq> ricmm, ok, lemme know
<dednick> charles: what's the state of the transfer indicator?
<Macer> hm. can't really find much information on an actual ubuntu phone release date :/
<t1mp> Macer: https://insights.ubuntu.com/2014/02/19/canonical-announces-first-partners-to-ship-ubuntu-phones-around-the-globe/
<t1mp> Macer: that page says 2014, I don't think more specific dates are available
<Macer> yeah i saw that. ah well. guess i'll just wait.
<Macer> heh
<Macer> i'm sure they'll be sold out for like a year :/
<Macer> i just hope someone makes one with a hw qwerty heh
<Macer> t1mp: plus that's on ubuntu.com.. could just be propaganda :D
<Macer> it's like going to whitehouse.gov and trying to find an article that says obama did something bad hehe
<t1mp> Macer: well, as long as a date is not announced by Ubuntu/Canonical, I would not even trust it when it is on another website
<Macer> i know. i'm just joking.
<jgdxx> are there any designs for feedback on tap for e.g. the back button in the bottom panel?
<peto> hi, can you help me with edit manifest.xml for n7000 ?
<n4uah> hello ineed some help at ubuntu-touch
<zach2825> im so impressed with ubuntu touch!
<n4uah> did u tryed it?
<zach2825> just right now. got it installed. what issues are you having?
<n4uah> its about the device.
<n4uah> :(
<n4uah> want to port the ubuntu-touch
<zach2825> which device?
<n4uah> gt-s7582
<n4uah> :D
<zach2825> galaxy s2? it looks like theys already been started on porting.. but, they can't get the phone calls to work
<n4uah> nop
<n4uah> the s duos 2
<n4uah> :'(
<n4uah> they didnt startd.
<peto> can you help me with edit manifest on n7000?
<zach2825> oh, sorry i googled it. it looks similar. i wish i knew more about that process
<peto> can i use revision stable/cm-11.0 ?
<peto> pls help
<meek_geek> hi
<meek_geek> i want to wipe windows from a gifted laptop and install ubuntu
<meek_geek> but I do not like unity
<meek_geek> So i m wondering if Ubuntu has optimized Touch only for Unity or does it work very well with xfce/gnome as well ?
<Beldar> meek_geek, YOU are really mixed up for ubuntu use #ubuntu for touch use this chanel, do you know the difference?
<Beldar> touch is a phone platform
<meek_geek> Beldar, wtf ?
<meek_geek> u send me from ubuntu to here!
<Beldar> meek_geek, Do not swear, you are mixing OS's I'm trying to understand you needs.
<Beldar> your
<meek_geek> Beldar, I m talking about ubuntu on laptops with touchscreen
<meek_geek> where would that go ?
<Beldar> meek_geek, #ubuntu
<Beldar> sorry for any mixup ;)
<meek_geek> Beldar, np do you have touch laptops ?
<Beldar> meek_geek, No not yet, just a nexus 7
 * Beldar needs to cut back on the caffeine
<meek_geek> oh
<meek_geek> Beldar, are you a dev ?
<Beldar> meek_geek, No just an arm chair user, a bit to much free tome is all.
<Beldar> time*
<meek_geek> do you like unity ?
<Beldar> meek_geek, I use the gnome-shell, there are like 50 desktops to choose from
<meek_geek> oh wow
<meek_geek> What do you mean ? lol
<Beldar> meek_geek, unity is a desktop, so is xubuntu, openbox, lubuntu, kubuntu.......etc
<Beldar> meek_geek, If you had a linux server you would be just using the terminal, the dektop is the gui on top
<Beldar> desktop*
<meek_geek> So you mean DE/WM ?
<meek_geek> I love Gnome and Xfce
<Beldar> meek_geek DE is short for desktop, and some have a window manager yes
<Beldar> meek_geek, we are offtopic here try #ubuntu-offtopic
<meek_geek> ok
<mile123> http://wiki.vorratsdatenspeicherung.de/List_of_Secure_Instant_Messengers
<daker> t1mp: hi
<daker> t1mp: do you have any docs/spec for the new header ?
<t1mp> daker: these are the most up-to-date specs that I have from design: http://design.canonical.com/2014/03/new-apps-header/
<t1mp> daker: and here is the qml API that we are discussing for Ubuntu.Components https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1wUUKtPmRmwbUELC1BUB9l0VOAwS_zAPRSCqMopUxR1c/edit#heading=h.yv1xue68vkeu
<daker> t1mp: ok, that doc will be very helpful
<daker> thanks!
#ubuntu-touch 2014-05-27
<RobbyF> is there a native client yet?
<RobbyF> email client that is
<mhall119> RobbyF: Trojita is being worked on
<AskUbuntu> Slow internet connection problem with a high speed mobile hotspot | http://askubuntu.com/q/472724
<cyphermox> Wellark: you should discuss your network design questions with mpt; he's here right now, we can clear up all your questions for the UI
<cyphermox> the autoconnect property / auto-connect to previous networks part is certainly a lot clearer now ;)
<dholbach> good morning
<mpt> cyphermox, Wellark: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Networking?action=diff&rev2=188&rev1=187
<Wellark> cyphermox, mpt: sure. we have a meeting reserved for discussion on tomorrow
<jdstrand> ted: sorry, you only wanted the dbusified click pakgname (APP_PKGNAME_DBUS), correct?
<ted> jdstrand, Correct
<jdstrand> ok, thanks
<ted> jdstrand, No, thank you! :-)
<jdstrand> hehe
<ted> mardy, Looking at the UAL name change, and online accounts didn't come up in my list. Are you using UAL?
<mardy> ted: not yet, I've a branch for it, but it's still WIP; I'll take care of the rename myself, thanks
<ted> mardy, Cool, okay.
<rastko> .
<rastko> ...................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
<rastko> .....................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
<thomi> jdstrand: a gentle reminder to review sphinxcontrib-youtube for me please when you have a moment :)
<mpt> cyphermox, the issue with not connecting automatically to Wi-Fi also came up in the comments of bug 1276218
<ubot5> bug 1276218 in indicator-network (Ubuntu) "Cancelling a WiFi password dialog turns WiFi off and leaves the network checked in the list" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1276218
<elopio> rsalveti: the emulator should install by default devel or devel-proposed?
<rsalveti> elopio: I think it's currently using devel by default, sergiusens should know
<oSoMoN> didrocks, once a package has landed and its silo has been purged, is the corresponding build log archived somewhere?
<sergiusens> elopio: rsalveti it should be devel; sdk req
<sergiusens> and it's the one that always works (or should at least)
<sergiusens> as a dev, you may not want that; but it's like recommending people to install utopic by default
<elopio> sergiusens: ack. It's wrong on the wiki page, I'll update it.
<oSoMoN> didrocks, nevermind, I found the logs from the PPA :)
<sergiusens> elopio: sounds good
<jdstrand> thomi: yes, it is not forgotten-- I just haven't gotten to it yet. I will
<thomi> jdstrand: cool - thanks :)
<didrocks> oSoMoN: I guess sil2100 will answer you on that :)
<didrocks> but yeah, the build logs can be found
<didrocks> (for a few days)
<oSoMoN> didrocks, sil2100: I’m looking at bug #1323551, the build log says the mo files were built and installed, however when inspecting the deb I’m getting from the archive, it doesn’t contain the mo files, I’m puzzled…
<ubot5> bug 1323551 in webbrowser-app "Translations are not shipped" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1323551
<oSoMoN> any idea what might be going on?
<oSoMoN> ah, it looks like the culprit is pkgstriptranslations
<sil2100> oSoMoN: oh, so you found the culprit? :)
<oSoMoN> sil2100, yes, I figured it out, webbrowser-app is in main, so translations should ship as part of language packs, not in the package itself
<rsalveti> elopio: thanks for updating the wiki
<elopio> np
<Guest83481> Good morning all; happy Tuesday and happy Sun Screen Day! :-D
<dobey> when is the calculator app going to be updated?
<daker> JamesTait: i knew it was you even with the "Guest83481" nickname :D
<JamesTait> daker, I wonder why. :-P
<arlekin> hi all, could anyone give me an opinion about ubuntu on phone ?
<t1mp> arlekin: it is awesome!
<arlekin> t1mp: really ? im wonder to change to be google-independent
<javigon> +1
<arlekin> and how it is with all this fuss about seamless desktop app porting ?
<t1mp> arlekin: well that is my opinion :)
<t1mp> arlekin: you can try it out for free if you have a device that you can install it on
<t1mp> !devices | arlekin
<ubot5> arlekin: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<arlekin> t1mp: oh i know, but i want some "user feedback" before i'll commit some amount of time ;)
<arlekin> what did u use before btw ?
<t1mp> arlekin: I used N9 before. And I'm a developer for ubuntu touch, maybe not the most standard user
<t1mp> arlekin: https://www.google.nl/search?q=ubuntu+touch+review&oq=ubuntu+touch+review for more opinions
<arlekin> i see
<arlekin> thanks :D
<lool> cyphermox: Hey, just FYI seems like urfkill is misbehaving within x86 emulator
<lool> cyphermox: it's respawning a lot, seems to slow down boot
<cyphermox> lool: yeah, I know I fixed it already, testing the fix on my mako right now
<lool> ok thanks
<Saviq> rsalveti, is it expected that creating a x86 emulator takes a lot of time?
<rsalveti> Saviq: nops, it uses a bunch of i/o when creating the base snapshot
<rsalveti> but it shouldn't take a long time, no
<Saviq> rsalveti, it's at "Setting up..." for me for like 10 minutes now...
<Saviq> rsalveti, ah crap /me stupid --arch=armhf
<sil2100> mterry__: hi! Did you rebuild everything in your split greeter silo, making sure everything is publishable? :)
<ogra_> :D
<ogra_> sil2100, we need to wait ~20-30min still, else half of the stuff might end in the currently building image indeed
<sil2100> Right, just making sure everything is ready for take-off
<ogra_> yeah
 * ogra_ is excited now 
<mterry__> sil2100, I did rebuild everything.  But unity8 is about to have a separate landing, which means I'll need to re-merge and rebuild
<sil2100> mterry__: are you coordinating it with them? I guess it's up to you guys to decide on the order of landings
<mterry__> sil2100, yeah, they were supposed to be going through first (seems like they haven't finished yet)
<mhall119> ogra_: ever since I returned from Malta my phone hasn't re-joined my local carrier (I didn't have any service in Malta)
<mhall119> any idea where I should look for error messages as to why?
<ogra_> mhall119, syslog i guess ... ask awe_, Wellark or abeato_ (or even cyphermox for NM issues)
<ogra_> are you sure you are not out of credit or some such ?
<awe_> mhall119, take a look at NetworkManager output in /var/log/syslog, ditto for ofonod
<awe_> mhall119, also...  the output of /usr/share/ofono/scripts/list-modems would be helpful too
<awe_> and maybe add a "| grep Online" to that command first
<awe_> to see if your modem is online
<awe_> mhall119, actually if you're not registering to your local carrier, forget about NM log messages
<awe_> the output of list-modems is more important ( especially the Online property )
<mhall119> awe_: /usr/share/ofono/scripts/list-modems returns nothing
<awe_> that's not good...
<daker> mhall119: mine too
<mhall119> daker: having the same problem?
<awe_> do you have any crash files in /var/crash?
<daker> yep
<awe_> mhall119, also what image are you running?
<mhall119> awe_: one for indicator-network-service
<mhall119> r44 from devel channel
<awe_> mhall119, ok maybe time to look for ofono messages in /var/log/syslog
<daker> awe_: mine is r49
<mhall119> awe_: anything I should grep for in syslog?
<awe_> ofono
<mhall119> gives nothing
<awe_> daker, are you also seeing no modems returned by list-modems?
<mhall119> ah, syslog.1 has some ofono stuff
<awe_> mhall119, what's the device?  mako?
<awe_> mhall119, what about "status ofono"?
<mhall119> mako
<mhall119> stop/waiting
<mhall119> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7529323/ is from syslog grepping
<mhall119> start ofono gives me a procid, but then status again says stop/waiting
<awe_> mhall119, can yo check the file /etc/init/ofono.override and see whether or not the command-line ends with "hfp"?
<mhall119> sure, also http://paste.ubuntu.com/7529336/ is in syslog after trying to start ofono
<awe_> we had a weird problem last week were ofono was exiting due to a problem with the BT plugin
<pmcgowan> awe_, you guys talking about no cell connection?
<awe_> pmcgowan, no
<mterry__> ogra_, I tried making /etc/group and /etc/shadow be bind-mounted as persistent.  But then my machine didn't boot.  :)  I used the transition flag (which I thought would keep existing content?) but maybe there is an obvious flag I'm missing that I'd need?
<mhall119> exec ofonod -P stktest,provision,sap,udev,dun,smart is in ofono.override
<awe_> ofono isn't running
<mhall119> well, ofono not running causes no cell connectoin
<pmcgowan> awe_, oh, cause I have none on my mako, I thought it was just not roaming last week but same here at home now
<awe_> mhall119, ok...we rolled out a fix which adds "hfp" to the end of that list
<mhall119> pmcgowan: run 'status ofono' and see if it's running
<mterry__> ogra_, looks like there's a pattern in /etc/ where we put hostname, timezone, etc in /etc/writable.  Maybe that would be good here..  Let me test
<mhall119> awe_: and that fix hasn't been promoted yet I assume
<awe_> mhall119, it has... we just haven't promoted a stable image for a loooong time
<mhall119> r44 was last week
<awe_> that's a long time ago
<awe_> and the bug in question was fixed last thu
<mhall119> ok, so how can I get my *only* phone working as a phone again?
<daker> awe_: for me i can see the modem http://paste.ubuntu.com/7529359/
<pmcgowan> awe_, it said not running then it started it
<pmcgowan> but still not getting calls or text
<mhall119> pmcgowan: check again if it's running
<mhall119> for me it'll start then die immediately
<awe_> well... I can only debug on device at a time
<pmcgowan> yes its running
<awe_> pmcgowan, is it online?
<awe_> try /usr/share/ofono/scripts | grep Online
<pmcgowan> how do I know
<awe_> mhall119, is your phone writable?
<mhall119> awe_: not yet
<awe_> if not, are you must be pointed at devel-proposed for updates, right?
<awe_> if so, connect to wifi and update?
<awe_> mhall119, we landed flight-mode infrastructure last week, and there was some hiccups in the landing... sorry you got hit by this
<pmcgowan> awe_, sorry what should I do with the scripts?
<awe_> run the command above
<awe_> eg... # /usr/share/ofono/scripts | grep Online
<awe_> that will tell us if the modem is online or not
<pmcgowan> scripts is a dir
<awe_> sorry add list-modems
<mhall119> awe_: I'm pointed at 'devel' channel for updates, -proposed is too unpredictable for a dialy driver
<awe_> so did you flash 44?
<pmcgowan> awe_, Online = 1
<mhall119> awe_: I did last week when it was promoted yet
<mhall119> yes
<pmcgowan> awe_, working now but I happened to run online-modem
<awe_> mhall119, then you're in a catch-22 situation....  if you can't update from proposed, and the phone's not writable, then I'm not sure what to say other than flash a newer image
<awe_> ogra_, cyphermox, any ideas guys???  ^^
<mhall119> awe_: I can make the phone writable and edit the override file, if that will fix it
<awe_> mhall119, do you have BT enabled on any of your other devices?
<awe_> mhall119, also have you tried rebooting?
<mhall119> tried rebooting, nothing else has bt
<pmcgowan> awe_, after a reboot the modem is offline again
<awe_> cyphermox, ^^
<awe_> pmcgowan, what image?
<pmcgowan> I am on 50 but this happened since 44 I think
<pmcgowan> I just thought it was cause I was in malta
<mhall119> yeah, that was bad timing for a modem break, those of us who didn't have a local carrier didn't even notice
<awe_> well again, we landed flight mode infrastructure last week, and obviously didn't go a good enough job testing
<awe_> there was some race conditions, and a separate problem with BT hfp that happened all at once
<awe_> s/was/were/
<dobey> oh
<pmcgowan> awe_, so obviously still broken in 50
<dobey> well that explains why my n5 isn't connecting to the network
<dobey> maybe
<awe_> pmcgowan, I need to track down cyphermox
<cyphermox> moo?
<pmcgowan> awe_, ok, standing by
<awe_> again, there's one other race condition we know about
<awe_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/urfkill/+bug/1321164
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1321164 in urfkill (Ubuntu) "MTK modem is not onlined on boot" [Critical,In progress]
<awe_> which I believe is generic, and not related specifically to MTK
<awe_> abeato_, ^^
<mhall119> awe_: I'm making my phone writable, what was it I needed to add to the override file?
<awe_> however as the bug hasn't been updated, I don't know if the fix was landed or now
<abeato_> awe_, yeah, I was reading, it looks like the same problem for pmcgowan
<awe_> mhall119, well if you don't have BT enabled on other devices, then it's probably not the issue you're facing
<dobey> what's the workaround to bring the modem online?
<mhall119> oh, hello, it's connected this time...
<pmcgowan> seems the indicator should tell me I have no cell connection
<mhall119> awe_: I swear I didn't change anything
<awe_> well...that was another bug that happened
<abeato_> dobey, execute /usr/share/ofono/scripts/online-modem
<awe_> the last two weeks were not good for networking
<mhall119> awe_: quick, since it's suddenly working, is there any information I can get you that would help in debugging?
<awe_> mhall119, no worries... I'm just kind of stymied why you hit this.  maybe the phone was running out of memory?
<dobey> i guess that is not my issue then :(
<awe_> mhall119, the syslog was pretty empty
<mhall119> awe_: I tried deleting things yesterday and rebooting but that didn't do anything then
<awe_> it basically looked like ofono was exiting with no error messages and no crash files
<awe_> very bizarre
<daker> awe_: for me i did run online-modem which did the trick for me, then i did reboot the phone and the model is online and connected
<mhall119> awe_: if it helps the latest syslog grep for ofono is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7529475/
<abeato_> awe_, mhall119 I hit that too, mhall119 does /dev/rfkill exist?
<mhall119> abeato_: yes, but my modem is also working now
<awe_> mhall119, we need to just look at the latest syslog
<awe_> the dot files are older wrapped files
<awe_> it looks like a system problem to me...  upstart is trying to start ofono
<mhall119> awe_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7529494/ is from the latest syslog file
<awe_> yet it's already running
<awe_> mhall119, brb, quick nature break
<mhall119> my /home/ partition is almost out of space though
<mhall119> but it has less space now than it did yesterday when I was deleting old log files and rebooting
<pmcgowan> abeato_, I lose connection every boot fwiw
<cyphermox> pmcgowan: abeato_: almost ready for testing: https://launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/+archive/nv-build/+sourcepub/4200213/+listing-archive-extra
<cyphermox> we also landed https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxc-android-config/0.169 ; pmcgowan, abeato_, you might also need this for small bluetooth ofono plugins that got disabled that may impact ofono starting
<nik90_> charles: ping
<awe_> mhall119, any chance you were doing any messaging_app or dialer_app autopilot testing?
<abeato_> cyphermox, ok, great
<davmor2> hey guys what project does contact sync belong to is it online accounts?
<mhall119> awe_: nope
<kenvandine> davmor2, sync-monitor
<davmor2> kenvandine: thanks
<kenvandine> np
<charles> nik90_, pong
<nik90_> charles: How is the sprint? Did you have time for the alarm wake deep sleep MP? Your MP is the only thing we are waiting on.
<charles> nik90_, let me PM you some of this log st I don't flood #ubuntu-touch
<awe_> mhall119, did you explicitly run "start ofono"?
<mhall119> awe_: yes, before I rebooted, and it didn't work
<mhall119> I also tried running the online-modem script and it failed with an error
<awe_> ok
<mhall119> but, after rebooting and not changing anything other than making the device writable, it was working again
<mhall119> so unless making it writable was the fix, I don't know what happened
<AskUbuntu> Phone Nokia Asha 202 | http://askubuntu.com/q/472935
<davmor2> kenvandine: https://bugs.launchpad.net/sync-monitor/+bug/1323675 not sure if it is you but do you know if there are any logs that would be useful?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1323675 in sync-monitor "On a fresh install of U50 I hit an issue where sync got caught up and made anything using contacts break" [Undecided,New]
<kenvandine> davmor2, i think ~/.cache/sync-monitor.log
<davmor2> kenvandine: thanks dude
<kenvandine> bfiller, ^^ anything else?
<bfiller> davmor2: yes sync-monitor.log should give all relevant info
<daker> Saviq: hi
<daker> Saviq: do you know, why the clock on welcome screen and the indicator-time does show the old time before the screen went off ? it takes like 10sec to update the time
<mhall119> longer sometimes, especially if it's had the screen off all night
<daker> aha
<daker> yes
<davmor2> kenvandine, bfiller: thanks guys I've added both the first that was gz'd had a whole heap of 200 errors so I'm assuming that is what locked up the sync and that it left the db in an odd state but that is just pure guess work on my behalf :)
<elopio> sergiusens:
<elopio> $ initctl stop unity8
<elopio> $ upstart-app-launch dialer-app
<elopio> we just need to change the tests to start the app with upstart instead of the desktop hint.
<mhall119> mdeslaur: where was tipcalc last week when I could have used it in Malta?
<mdeslaur> mhall119: hehe, I'm in malta now, why do you think I wrote it? :)
<pmcgowan> mhall119, they dont tip in malta btw
<pmcgowan> unless its us tourists ;)
<mhall119> pmcgowan: well they kept the bar open 30 minutes late for us, they deserved it
<pmcgowan> mhall119, indeed
<mhall119> mdeslaur: this is darn handy though, and simple
<mhall119> I love the sliders for % and # of people
<mdeslaur> I need to fix a few things still
<mhall119> mdeslaur: only it doesn't handle > 999.00 very well
<mdeslaur> yeah, that's one of them
<mdeslaur> I also added $ signs
 * kenvandine doesn't think that's a big problem :)
<mdeslaur> (which I'll localize)
<mhall119> mdeslaur: it shouldn't matter, the math works the same regardless of currency
<mdeslaur> yeah, but it looks better with them
<mdeslaur> hrm, I'll think about it
<mhall119> kenvandine: it is if you accidentally hit a button more than once and you only see the last 3
<mhall119> I hade 1121.00, but only saw 121.00
<kenvandine> ah... but it still calculates 1121
<kenvandine> that could be bad :)
<mhall119> so I was confused when, split across 9 people, each person owed 124
<mdeslaur> "OK guys, you each owe me 1e09"
<mhall119> lol
<mhall119> "maybe we should tip less"
<mdeslaur> the text boxes aren't the same size on real hardware...I think I've found the issue, but will wait to test on a real phone before uploading a new version
<mdeslaur> for some reason, textareas aren't using the ubuntu font on real hardware
<mdeslaur> (and in the emulator)
<mhall119> mdeslaur: you're right, that's odd
<mdeslaur> mhall119: I told zsombi
<mhall119> mdeslaur: file a bug against the ui toolkit
<mhall119> if it's not in a bug report, it's not tracked
<zsombi> mhall119: mdeslaur: as said, Ubuntu touch aint seems to have the Ubuntu font family set by default
 * mdeslaur files bug
<mhall119> zsombi: labels seem to use it though
<zsombi> mhall119: yes, because we enforce it
<mhall119> oh, mdeslaur are you using an upstream component?
<mhall119> bfiller: ping
<zsombi> mhall119:
<mdeslaur> mhall119: hrm?
<bfiller> mhall119: pong
<mhall119> bzoltan: can you or someone on your team be a track lead for the Ubuntu Online Summit?  They will mainly be requesting sessions and approving/scheduling them, though they will also help session speakers with setting up a hangout if needed
<zsombi> mhall119: the thing is that enforcing in Label has its performance drawbacks... so we coudl do that as well in Text inputs, but that's not right, Qt should pick up the value from settings
<mhall119> bfiller: ^^ I asked during the sprint about you being a track lead
<mdeslaur> mhall119, zsombi: bug 1323697
<ubot5> bug 1323697 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "TextField not using Ubuntu font" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1323697
<mhall119> mdeslaur: QtQuick provides an input component, IIRC, which doesn't get the Ubuntu.Component's StyledItem
<thomi> charles: lp:~thomir/ubuntu-calendar-app/trunk-fix-ugly-bits
<mdeslaur> mhall119: I dunno, I'm using this: http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.04/Ubuntu.Components.TextField/
<mhall119> ah, nvm then
<charles> thomi, thank you :-)
<elopio> bfiller: is somebody from your team available to review and merge stuff?
<elopio> I need a dialer-app branch.
<bfiller> elopio: boiko could review it
<elopio> I'm almost sure boiko told me he had holidays.
<bfiller> elopio: he's around today
<bfiller> ted: you around?
<elopio> I might be confused though. There's another guy here this week that looks just like boiko :)
<mhall119> we really needed IRC nick nametags
<Rienzilla>  
<ted> bfiller, Yup, what's up?
<bfiller> ted: any ideas how to debug this? think it's an issue with url-dispatcher https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/url-dispatcher/+bug/1323654
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1323654 in url-dispatcher (Ubuntu) "error launching calendar/g+ from gmail webapp" [High,New]
<bfiller> seems to be a problem with https:// links
 * ted clicks
<ted> bfiller, is there anything in the url-dispatcher.log ?
<bfiller> ted: let me check
<bfiller> ted: nope url-dispatcher log is not getting updated at all
<bfiller> ted: only see stuff in the gmail webapp log
<ted> bfiller, Hmm, okay. Let me look, just finished testing a silo.
<bfiller> ted: ok thanks, let me know if you need any help as I have it in that state and not sure if it always fails (dbarth says it's working for him)
<ted> bfiller, Does https://launchpad.net work for you?
<ted> That works for me.
<bfiller> ted: no
<bfiller> same error
<ted> Hmm, they both work for me :-/
<bfiller> ted: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7530073/
<ted> bfiller, sqlite3 .cache/url-dispatcher/urls-1.db "select * from urls"
<bfiller> ted: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7530080/
<ted> bfiller, Huh, not there.
<ted> bfiller, cat /usr/share/url-dispatcher/urls/webbrowser-app.url-dispatcher
<bfiller> ted: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7530082/ seems ok
<ted> Huh, yeah
<bfiller> ted: is that comma correct in the url-dispatcher file?
<ted> bfiller, Yeah, for each array entry.
<ted> bfiller, /usr/lib/*/url-dispatcher/update-directory /usr/share/url-dispatcher/urls/
<ted> bfiller, I guess there could also be an error in the update log.
<ted> bfiller, Anything ~/.cache/upstart/url-dispatcher-update* ?
<bfiller> ted: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7530106/
<ted> bfiller, ls -al ~/.cache/url-dispatcher/
<bfiller> ted: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7530119/
<dbarth> ted, bfiller: fwiw, it also woks fine here on r51
<ted> That's weird. Wonder why it's failing to update on bfiller's system though.
<bfiller> ted: should I run this? /usr/lib/*/url-dispatcher/update-directory /usr/share/url-dispatcher/urls/
<ted> bfiller, Perhaps try moving the cache directory to url-dispatcher.old and see if it'll rebuild it?
<ted> bfiller, You can, I'm guessing it'll give the same errors as in the log.
<bfiller> let me try
<sil2100_> dholbach: hi!
<dholbach> hey sil2100
<sil2100> dholbach: I have a question/request - so, we got word that the new ubuntu-rssreader-app supposedly has worked-around an autopilot issue that we're encountering
<sil2100> dholbach: from what Mirv mentioned, it seems someone built a new version already
<sil2100> dholbach: could you somehow publish this new version so that it's in the store?
<bfiller> ted: after moving that dir how do I rebuild?
<dholbach> sil2100, I don't know how to do that
<dholbach> popey, ^ do you know what needs to be done to build a new version and get it into the store?
<sil2100> dholbach: popey seems to be gone today, I'm looking for someone else that could help - not sure who to ping though ;)
<dholbach> sergiusens, are you around? ^ :)
<sil2100> dholbach: I might have confused something
<ted> bfiller, Call the update cmdline above
<ted> bfiller, You won't get all your click packages back until you add/delete one with a url though.
<ted> bfiller, After rebuilding you'll need to restart url-dispatcher
<bfiller> ted: I do see https now in the database after doing that for the non-click apps http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7530162/
<sergiusens> dholbach: yes I am
<ted> bfiller, Then after restarting does the URL work?
<bfiller> trying
<dholbach> sergiusens, can we build a new version of ubuntu-rssreader-app and get it into the store?
<dholbach> sergiusens, sil2100 just asked
<sil2100> sergiusens: hi!
<bfiller> ted: yes it works
<sil2100> sergiusens: basically, I think there is a new version built already, but it needs uploading and publishing I guess
<sergiusens> sil2100: of?
<ted> Hmph, that's both good and bad.
<sil2100> sergiusens: ubuntu-rssreader-app (shorts app)
<ted> bfiller, Are the permissions different?
<sil2100> dholbach: thanks for pointing into the right directions
<sil2100> ;)
<sergiusens> sil2100: I don't have time to run the tests from the package; I can do a blind upload or you can run them and give me the ack
<dholbach> sil2100, sergiusens: thanks a bunch for working it out!
<sil2100> sergiusens: ACK, I guess we don't want a blind upload then... let me try getting the ACK for you then, but it will probably be tomorrow I guess
<bfiller> ted: same, only diff is missing click-urls subdir http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7530179/
<ted> bfiller, Hmm, yeah, that'll get populated on next click install.
<dholbach> sil2100, sergiusens: if you build it together, test it and upload it, I can ACK it in the store
<bfiller> ted: seems like the problem is that insert failed in the webbrowser-app log that I pasted before? maybe some race or other bug when inserting rows in the db?
<ted> bfiller, Hmm, must be something like that. Can you e-mail me the db file?
<bfiller> ted: sure, the broken one right?
<ted> bfiller, yes, I've got a good one :-)
<ted> Interesting that it was updated 5 days ago.
<ted> bfiller, Was that the last time you updated?
<bfiller> ted: I think so
<bfiller> ted: I usually reflash and wipe but was testing updates last week
<bfiller> ted: just emailed to you
<mhall119> Kaleo: t1mp: would either of you be a track lead for the app dev track in the upcoming uds?
<mhall119> you'll mostly be responsible for approving and scheduling sessions
<mhall119> and there will be others on that track as well
<Kaleo> mhall119, zsombi would be the one
 * mhall119 likes how Kaleo volunteers his coworkers :)
<Kaleo> mhall119, I have training
<ted> bfiller, ls -al /usr/share/url-dispatcher/urls/  please
<rsalveti> rickspencer3: image 51 (devel-proposed) has the emulator workaround that should make the scopes to be always up
<rickspencer3> thanks rsalveti, I'll try it first thing tomorrow
<bfiller> ted: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7530243/
<ogra_> mterry__, bug 1323732
<ubot5> bug 1323732 in adduser (Ubuntu) "adduser should support managing additional password/shadow/group files from libnss-extrausers" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1323732
<ogra_> mterry__, once that is fixed i'll adjust the image build setup to make use of libnss-extrausers and we should be fine
<mterry__> ogra_, awesome
<ted> bfiller, I can't seem to make that happen :-/
<ted> bfiller, I think I'm going to put a recoverable error on the insert error and see if we can get some more data.
<ted> bfiller, Then at least we can track it and see if it's happening regularly.
<bfiller> ted: ok sounds like a plan, please update the bug with the info if you don't mind
<ted> bfiller, Will do.
<boiko> elopio: I can review it, I'm working this week :)
<ahayzen> Hi. should i be able to write within autopilot to /home/phablet/autopilot/fakeenv yet? or does some apparmor profile need updating first?
<mhall119> ahayzen: confined apps wouldn't be able to write there, no
<ahayzen> mhall119, the calendar app is writing there in its tests.... we were all writing to /tmp before i thought this was suppose to be a 'special' directory for autopilot?
<mhall119> oh, maybe it is and I just don't know about it
<ahayzen> mhall119, i wonder if we are still waiting for something to land before it works
<mhall119> for temp files you can write to /var/run/user/<uid>/confined/<app_id>/
<ahayzen> mhall119, look at the changes at line 94 https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/ubuntu-calendar-app/fix-ap-flo/+merge/219925
<ahayzen> mhall119, well they are sortof temp...we are trying to mock /home
<mhall119> ah, maybe balloons can tell us if there's an exception for that
<ahayzen> yeah
 * kenvandine is regretting the switch to btrfs... during upgrade to utopic it started spewing "not enough free space" errors... left all kinds of crap unconfigured
<kenvandine> grrr
<kenvandine> fumbled around and learned about scrub, balanace... yada yada
<kenvandine> moral of the story is "df" lies when using btrfs :/
<TeamPJB> can anyone help me with this error, ive looked at it and cant get my head around it: /usr/bin/ubuntu-session: line 122: 11332 Aborted                 ${service[1]} $arguments &>"$HOME/.ubuntu-session/logs/$binary.log"
<Murus> ?
<taiebot> Hi i wanted to report this bug for a long time. I must say it's very annoying when i go abroad.  I do not think it has been reported so here we go https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ofono/+bug/1323837
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1323837 in ofono (Ubuntu) "Sim toolkit is not available on UT" [Undecided,New]
<pngo> I'm not sure if it is a bug or not. Browser works only if I'm connected to wi-fi. mako | 14.04(e11) | channel=stable
#ubuntu-touch 2014-05-28
<snizzo> hey, anyone has ubuntu touch with sms/3g data working on nexus 5?
<nhaines> snizzo: yeah, it just works out of the box.
<snizzo> nhaines: I'm having troubles then :( I got an unbranded N5. I'm in Italy with Vodafone operator. I'm using r51 from devel-proposed (last I could found) installed with multirom. is there some procedure to get what is not working and why?
<nhaines> No procedure that I know of.  Unless something broke between r44 and r50 (which I reinstalled this morning but haven't tested--had my phone as a demo unit this weekend) it should just work.
<snizzo> nhaines: you can confirm your N5 is working? then it should be something else. I have no sms since r15
<nhaines> nhaines: let me double-check.
<snizzo> thank you a lot :)
<nhaines> I don't do a lot of testing, so maybe it's been broken since trusty.  :)  I just finally tested a phone call last week for the first time since February.  :)
<nhaines> The other person can hear me but I can't hear them.  I've heard it's working for others but donno about that.  :)
<snizzo> ahh ok
<nhaines> Yup, just received an SMS message.
<snizzo> ahh
<snizzo> if I can ask, where are you located? usa, eu?
<nhaines> And successfullly sent one, too.
<nhaines> USA.  I'm using T-Mobile USA as my carrier.
<nhaines> This phone happens to be *from* a T-Mobile store but it's my understanding that it's completely unmodified.
<snizzo> ok. then it's not a driver issue :/ it must be something config related
<nhaines> Ooh, I just tested a phone call and I can hear incoming audio now.  :D
<snizzo> great one! with a nexus five right?
<nhaines> Yup!
<snizzo> ah. That gives me hope. I bought a N5 because I wanted a top end device to test ubuntu apps I develop. This is encouraging :)
<nhaines> Now if they can just get Bluetooth working I could walk around with Ubuntu booted more often.  :)  (I dualboot with multirom)
<nhaines> My Galaxy Nexus fell and broke and I also wanted to be able to test Ubuntu apps on it, so I got a N5, hoping it would be supported in the future.
<nhaines> Even now, unsupported never looked so good.  ;)
<snizzo> yeah, I didn't want to invest 300€ on N4 while N5 was on 327€
<nhaines> Exactly.  Plus they already weren't making them anymore.
<snizzo> is 3g data working also?
<nhaines> 3G and LTE both work.
<snizzo> so it's my trouble
<nhaines> yeah, unfortunately.  :(
<nhaines> But the good news is that it might not be that hard to get working. :)  How long have you had Ubuntu installed?
<nhaines> It might be a good idea to delete Ubuntu and install from devel channel instead.
<nhaines> Occasionally a fresh install has gotten things working well again.
<snizzo> a couple hours :) I just tried r51 because r50 (latest devel) doesn't boot
<snizzo> yeah it must be a config issue
<snizzo> you know anyone that could help with this?
<nhaines> snizzo: I don't, but there are a lot more people in here during EU working hours.
<snizzo> nhaines: last question: using it from multirom, which kernel are you using?
<nhaines> snizzo: Stock 4.4.1 and 4.4.2.
<snizzo> ah ok. same here.
<nhaines> snizzo: actually, you might want to get the full stock Android image for your phone and flash it.  That will flash the radio firmware and might ensure everything's all set.
<snizzo> I'm currently using 4.4.2 stock image. Is that what you meant?
<nhaines> Yes, but I suggest wiping the entire phone and reflashing.
<nhaines> If reinstalling Ubuntu doesn't work, that is.
<snizzo> nhaines: ok. What do you suggest for rooting then?
<snizzo> I mean, what's the best way to avoid breaking something
<nhaines> Donno.  I can't remember how I rooted my phone.  Nexus 4 instructions, I think.
<jdstrand> ahayzen_, mhall119: regarding fakeenv in autopilot, that is new and requires /usr/share/autopilot-touch/apparmor/click.rules to be updated. balloons submitted an MP for that. I think it landed in trunk but I don't know if it is on the images yet
<AskUbuntu> Can't change the access time of a file | http://askubuntu.com/q/473282
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> rsalveti, what's the default value for the --arch parameter in ubuntu-emulator?
<dpm> ah, I see it in the help, no worries. It's amdhf
<rsalveti> yeah
<tedg> ogra_, Can you review seed changes? https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/ubuntu-seeds/pay-service/+merge/221158
<mpt> Where should I report bugs with the toolkit?
<Mirv> sil2100: FYI there's a maliit-framework build problem with Qt 5.3 bug #1323962
<ubot5> bug 1323962 in maliit-framework (Ubuntu) "maliit-framework fails to build on Qt 5.3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1323962
<sil2100> Oh noes!
<sil2100> Mirv: will try to look at that later today if I have some time :(
<Mirv> sil2100: thanks, if you have. I'm trying also but I'm not getting very far. it sees that casting would need to be done somehow differently.
<AskUbuntu> Login on a Webpage via QML-App | http://askubuntu.com/q/473309
<davmor2> Morning all
<pstolowski> cjwatson, ping
<cjwatson> pstolowski: hi
<pstolowski> cjohnston, hi. i've just reported https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/click/+bug/1323998 ; we see it on 2 out of 3 devices; we're here at the sprint, so you can check our devices if that helps
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1323998 in click (Ubuntu) "Apps fail to install with utopic image #54" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<pstolowski> uh, cjwatson ^
<cjwatson> pstolowski,alecu: perhaps we could keep this on a single channel
<pstolowski> cjwatson, sure, joining ci-eng
<cjwatson> no, here is fine
<cjwatson> we probably shouldn't have too much specific bug discussion on ci-eng
<pstolowski> cjwatson, ok
<alecu> ack
<cjwatson> let me see if I can reproduce this on my device
<cjohnston> ~/31
<cjwatson> huh, this is confusing, updating via dual boot gave me 52, not 54
<cjwatson> pstolowski: where did #54 come from?  I don't see it on system-image.u.c
<davmor2> oh that's annoying.  I set up all the google contacts so that where there were 2 numbers home an mobile they were setup correctly.  When I sync that to Ubuntu Touch they are all Under home and it has modified the contact on google to match the device grrrrrr
<pstolowski> cjwatson, ubuntu-device-flash --channel=devel-proposed
<cjwatson> pstolowski: http://system-image.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed/mako/ only goes up to #52
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Senior Health & Fitness Day! :-D
<pstolowski> cjwatson, ah, my bad, yes, i'm on 52
<pstolowski> cjwatson, sorry about that
<cjwatson> ok
<cjwatson> I'll edit the bug description
<pstolowski> cjwatson, I just did that
<JamesTait> Can someone suggest how I could test the apps scope against the click package index on my dev machine?  I've tried restarting unity8 with U1_SEARCH_BASE_URL environment variable set and it doesn't seem to have changed anything.
<cjwatson> pstolowski: OK, this works fine for me.  Where are you?
<robru> mzanetti, you got silo 13
<mzanetti> robru: thank you :)
<robru> mzanetti, you're welcome!
<pstolowski> cjwatson, studio 2A
<cjwatson> pstolowski: ok, will be over in a few minutes
<davmor2> JamesTait, popey: care to confirm https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sync-monitor/+bug/1324011
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1324011 in sync-monitor (Ubuntu) "Sync creates contacts where every number entry is under home" [High,New]
<JamesTait> Morning davmor2! :)
<davmor2> Morning JamesTait I like to start the day with a bug
<handy> hi
<cjwatson> pstolowski: hmm, I moved aside the contents of /opt/click.ubuntu.com/ (including the .click directory) and installing an app created /opt/click.ubuntu.com/.click/users/phablet with the proper permissions
<cjwatson> pstolowski: could you show me the output of "stat /opt/click.ubuntu.com/.click/users/phablet"?
<cjwatson> pstolowski: and is there anything I should know about the way you installed the first app on this device after the last time you wiped userdata?
<cjwatson> (like installed from the command line rather than using the scope, or something)
<sil2100> sergiusens: hi! So, we ran tests on the latest shorts_app and we got a great 100% pass rate
<sil2100> sergiusens: so if you can, could you land the latest version to the store?
<sergiusens> sil2100: sure
<sil2100> sergiusens: thanks :)
<sil2100> ogra_: we should have 3 less test failures with that one o/
<sil2100> mterry: hi! How's the split greeter?
<mterry> sil2100, still waiting on a kernel fix to unblock lxc, to unblock cgmanager, to unblock the silo
<ogra_> mterry, well, kernel and lxc people point at each other all the time if i ask them about it
<sil2100> Awww
<mterry> ogra_, :(  Does that mean we are not closing on a fix?
<ogra_> stgraber, can you probably cleartify ?
<ogra_> stgraber, i'm taliking about bug 1322067
<ubot5> bug 1322067 in lxc (Ubuntu Utopic) "3.15.0-1.x breaks lxc-attach for unprivileged containers" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1322067
<mterry> ogra_, I think that was fixed?  I think now it's bug 1323528
<ubot5> bug 1323528 in linux (Ubuntu Utopic) "apparmor3 patches not available on 3.15 kernel" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1323528
<pstolowski> cjwatson, i don't think there was anything. i'm sure i've never used click from cli, i always use click scope
<lool> cjwatson: hey, so we'd like to start with a minimal system-image for iot stuff; basically touch core packages with eventually some web server addons; this might be a full derivative some day, but that seems heavy handed for now; should I start looking at adding meta package + cdimage jobs for this?
<ogra_> mterry, ah, i got pointed to the first one yesterday
<mterry> ogra_, there were originally 3 test failures.  I think that first bug fixed one and is stuck in proposed, waiting on the other two fixes, which I think are that second bug
<cjwatson> lool: do we need any more metapackages?  maybe ubuntu-sdk-libs would do for now?
<lool> cjwatson: yeah it would for now
<cjwatson> lool: or even just ubuntu-core?
<ogra_> mterry, ah, k
<cjwatson> lool: (which is an existing image type that's basically a minimal tarball)
<lool> cjwatson: ubuntu-core would work
<ogra_> mterry, well, either way, we need to speed someone up ...
<lool> cjwatson: but sdk-libs is best
<cjwatson> lool: so we could start building an ubuntu-core system-image, perhaps, but I'd like to wait until my livefs stuff lands
<mterry> ogra_, agreed.  I've got a beer for a bounty...
<pstolowski> cjwatson, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7535243/
<lool> cjwatson: ok; do you have a rough ETA on this?
<cjwatson> lool: couple of weeks
<lool> cjwatson: ok; I should something manually in the mean time
<cjwatson> pstolowski: hmm, yeah, recent
<cjwatson> lool: I think you could reasonably start trying to build the local rootfs with livecd-rootfs
<cjwatson> *trying to build the rootfs locally
<lool> cjwatson: ok
<cjwatson> pstolowski: so, um, confused.  perhaps try "mkdir /opt/click-backup; mv /opt/click.ubuntu.com/.click /opt/click.ubuntu.com/* /opt/click-backup/", then reboot, then try installing an app again?
<pstolowski> cjwatson, sure
<cjwatson> pstolowski: if that still reproduces the same thing then we'll have a starting point for digging
<pstolowski> cjwatson, it works now..
<cjwatson> pstolowski: hmm.  so that suggests there was a problem on a prior image (I have no idea what) which you were just now running into
<cjwatson> I don't think it can have been a problem with click, from the timing
<cjwatson> but I have no other ideas ...
<cjwatson> dobey: ^- does the procedure ten lines or so back fix things for you too?
<sergiusens> sil2100: should be in the store soon
<sil2100> sergiusens: excellent, thanks!
<dobey> cjwatson: i'm not seeing the issue at the moment. my issue was that a symlink wasn't created (but install still worked fine). i uninstalled the app, and reinstalled the app, and now the symlink is there.
<cjwatson> dobey: right, symlink not being created sounds like the same thing, wrong ownership on /opt/click.ubuntu.com/.click/users/phablet
<cjwatson> (potentially)
 * cjwatson closes out the bug for now
<mterry> mdeslaur, you free at 12?
<ogra_> mterry, so i heard jjohanssen works on the fix
<mterry> ogra_, yeah but I don't know where he is on it
<ogra_> seems he is the beer target ;)
<mterry> ogra_, I think he said he was close on Monday..
<ogra_> right, security is in a team meeting atm ... they are usually in my room, i'll poke him
<mterry> ogra_, thanks
<ogra_> (once they return)
<VDVsx> eas465prov993
<VDVsx> sorry
<mterry> :)
<ogra_> VDVsx, thim for a new password then :)
<VDVsx> :P
<pstolowski> cjwatson, fair enough.. I can see how it's difficult to figure out when and what got wrong.. i'll ping you if it ever repeats
<cjwatson> pstolowski: well, yeah, if it's not reproducible any more ... bug closure isn't permanent though, so let's see
<cjwatson> very peculiar though
<cjwatson> only thing I can think of is one of the layers calling click somehow breaking calling seteuid, or the phablet user transiently not existing, or something
<cjwatson> seems like the kind of thing we'd notice :)
<dobey> cjwatson: hrmm, i was just able to recreate a similar issue
<cjwatson> dobey: are you still in studio 2a?
<dobey> cjwatson: yes
<cjwatson> dobey: ok, I'll be over shortly
<mdeslaur> mterry: no, not free at 12h
<mdeslaur> mterry: 1h30 or 3h+
<seb128> mterry, mdeslaur: 16h?
<mdeslaur> seb128: parfait
<mterry> k
<seb128> done
<dobey> cjwatson: is "phablet" supposed to be in the "clickpkg" group?
<cjwatson> (answered in person but the answer is no)
<cjwatson> indeed that's quite important so that you can't edit app files directly
<dobey> right
<oSoMoN> Mirv, hey, can I get a silo for line 36 please?
<cjwatson> dobey: bingo
 * cjwatson reopens bug
<dobey> cjwatson: great
<Mirv> oSoMoN: done
<oSoMoN> Mirv, thanks!
<dobey> where the heck does QtQuick 2.3 come from?
<Mirv> dobey: qml-module-qtquick2
<Mirv> I'm not sure though when that "2.3" was introduced
<w00t> 5.3 afair
<cjwatson> lool: so maybe we can do this, I hadn't realised it was a this-week target - I just want to avoid overloading the livefs builders at the moment, esp given that we just cronned ubuntu-desktop-next
<dobey> is it backported into 5.2.1 in utopic then?
<cjwatson> lool: but I think prototyping it outside the DC livefs builders would be right for now, if you have hardware where you can do that
<Mirv> dobey: no. there are ~20 patches in our qtdeclarative 5.2.1 but those are individual backported commits.
<Mirv> I can see 2.3 being used anyhow
<dobey> yes, unity8 trunk is using 2.3
<dobey> and i'm trying to use it on trusty, which is not going so well
<dobey> it seems pretty bad to have backported totally new api into the 5.2.1 package though :(
<Mirv> dobey: this is the only patch where 2.3 is mentioned: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/qtdeclarative-opensource-src/view/head:/debian/patches/qtquick_delegate_creation_range_itemviews.patch and unity8 does indeed use it
<Mirv> (and it was added because of unity8)
<ogra_> sergiusens, bug 1324052
<ubot5> bug 1324052 in phablet-tools (Ubuntu) "phablet-shell breaks ~/.bashrc when logging in to a device" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1324052
<dobey> ugh
<sil2100> Oh, bugs in robru's new tool?
<lool> cjwatson: I started digging into canonistack to prototype this
<ogra_> sil2100, yeah ... sadly wiping the setup to be able to test apps from commandline :P
<sil2100> That's a feature then, not a bug ;D
<ogra_> so better dont use it yet if you want APs to still work ;)
<sil2100> I prefer the old way for now
<cjwatson> lool: oh, you can get armhf instances there?
<lool> cjwatson: no, but isn't qemu enough?
<Mirv> davmor2: it still looks like the most important Qt 5.3 related fixes are one-liners: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/staging/revision/1085
<rsalveti> Mirv: mind testing https://code.launchpad.net/~afrantzis/qtubuntu/fix-1321189/+merge/220613 on qt 5.2 desktop?
<rsalveti> will test on touch
<Mirv> rsalveti: ok. running unity8 mir desktop session or something similar?
<tkluck> good day
<tkluck> what's the recommended way to test a webapp click package on my device?
<tkluck> I pushed it using "adb push", then installed it using "click" on the "adb shell" command line
<tkluck> then "click register" and it shows up in my dash
<tkluck> but it fails to load with "/home/phablet/.xsession-errors" showing "init: application-click (<package name>) main process (4657) terminated with status 255"
<cjwatson> lool: qemu-user-static and anything involving threads (i.e. Qt) are not necessarily friends.  It might be OK for a prototype, if you're lucky
<cjwatson> tkluck: pkcon install-local foo.deb
<cjwatson> tkluck: (as the phablet user)
<cjwatson> tkluck: if you weren't very very very careful when following the procedure you describe then it's possible that you did bad things to permissions in /opt/click.ubuntu.com/
<cjwatson> tkluck: sorry, foo.click obviously, not foo.deb :)
<tkluck> cjwatson: thanks for replying
<cjwatson> tkluck: "man click" documents this
<tkluck> cjwatson: not sure if I was very very careful
<tkluck> what can I check? everything seems to be owned by clickpkg
<cjwatson> .click/users/phablet should be owned by phablet
<tkluck> cjwatson: okay, it is
<cjwatson> tkluck: ok, then you should find logs in /home/phablet/.cache/upstart/application-click-*.log* and be able to debug from there
<Mirv> rsalveti: well regardless, that's what I now tested. I don't see differences in rendering with the new qtubuntu(-desktop)
<tkluck> cjwatson: thanks for the link to the logs, that is the major thing I was missing :)
<davmor2> cyphermox: when you get back, can you try disabling bluetooth from the indicator and then turning it back on from the settings app please
<tkluck> cjwatson: can you think of anything that could cause "Unable to exec 'webapp-container': Permission denied ?
<ogra_> tkluck, your apparmor profile in your click package might be wrong ...
<tkluck> ogra_: thanks. IIUC, that is generated from the json file that's in /opt/click.ubuntu.com/<package>/current, right?
<ogra_> that is parsed during click install ...
<tkluck> okay
<ogra_> you need to define it right before building your click
<ogra_> (and yes, it is a json file)
<tkluck> not entirely sure whether I have modified it after install, will try
<cjwatson> tkluck: yeah, that sounds like wrong profile to me, not exactly familiar with the correct fix
<tkluck> no luck with rebuild and reinstall
<tkluck> could this error message be related? "libust[4890/4893]: Error: Error opening shm /lttng-ust-wait-5 (in get_wait_shm() at lttng-ust-comm.c:886)"
<tkluck> in the app's ~/.cache/upstart/*log
<tkluck> probably not, it's also in other logs of webapps that do work
<ogra_> tkluck, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7536082/
<ogra_> thats a typical profile for a webapp
<tkluck> ogra_: thanks. It's identical to what I have
<tkluck> ogra_: could you check my manifest, too? I pasted it at http://paste.ubuntu.com/7536094/
<tkluck> ogra_: it worked now!
<tkluck> I probably fried the apparmor profile for version 0.1, and that stayed when I reinstalled
<tkluck> but it works now I upped the version
<tkluck> ogra_, cjwatson: thanks very much for your help
<ogra_> tkluck, congrats
<rsalveti> Mirv: great, thanks
<ogra_> rsalveti, did you find it ?
<rsalveti> ogra_: sorry, what?
<ogra_> startup time
<rsalveti> ogra_: yeah, studio 8
<Mirv> anyone using Qt 5.3 via https://launchpad.net/~canonical-qt5-edgers/+archive/qt5-beta2 should upgrade to get that manually built staging UITK - fixes Sudoku, adding of alarms and many other things
<Mirv> jhodapp: we'd just need the similar one-liner that fixes all of multimedia and camera! :D (ref: rendering problems 1-liner: https://code.launchpad.net/~afrantzis/qtubuntu/fix-1321189/+merge/220613 , 50%+ of UI Toolkit's problems 2-liner https://code.launchpad.net/~zsombi/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/listitem-base-default-property/+merge/221080)
<jhodapp> Mirv, oh really!?
 * jhodapp looks
<Mirv> jhodapp: so mediaplayer and camera do work on the desktop with Qt 5.3, although with a green tint. so it's probably something in our adaptation.
<Mirv> jhodapp: well, half joking, it could be something small that causes the media/camera issues, but maybe those can give some hint (or not), and the desktop test result
<jhodapp> Mirv, darn, I was hoping you had the silver bullet
<Mirv> jhodapp: unfortunately no :( but the silver bullets seem to be all very small bullets so far, which is promising.
<Mirv> even though of course hunting a very small bullet might be tricky
<jhodapp> Mirv, indeed
<jhodapp> Mirv, so with those two fixes, any difference with rendering video on a nexus 4?
<Mirv> jhodapp: nope, camera and video are still black, and music app doesn't start. it also seems that while UITK fixed all other system settings pages, going to the sound page crashes
<jhodapp> Mirv, able to get any backtraces with these crashes?
<Mirv> jhodapp: for system settings and starting of music app yes: http://people.canonical.com/~tjyrinki/qt53/crashes/ (can't trigger anything with the black media player or camera)
<jhodapp> Mirv, ok, music-app is a good start
<cyphermox> davmor2: sure
<davmor2> cyphermox: I think it might just be a freak glitch but I couldn't turn BT back on,  I rebooted and it's behaving as expected
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> investigating other bluetooth issues at the moment, gotta try to fix this memory issue
<RAOF> tedg: Where are you? I need to tell you why you're wrong some more.
<ahayzen_> jdstrand, thanks for ur reply, any idea when the changes will land in the image so you can write the fakeenv?
<ahayzen_> jdstrand, or something i can watch to track it?
<ahayzen_> jdstrand, or is image #51 expected to fix it as i see some autopilot changes?
<thomi> ahayzen_: yes, the newly released autopilot contains the fix you need (if you're referring to apparmor issues)
<ahayzen_> thomi, cool thanks :)
<thomi> jdstrand: BTW.... gentle reminder to review sphinxcontrib-youtube for me please :)
<ahayzen> thomi, jdstrand, hmm it still fails, maybe i'm doing the tests wrong? May 28 13:54:18 ubuntu-phablet kernel: [29306.855604] type=1400 audit(1401281657.998:211): apparmor="DENIED" operation="mkdir" parent=1364 profile="com.ubuntu.music_music_1.3.480" name="/home/phablet/autopilot/fakeenv/tmp9qt1ta7n/.config/" pid=9623 comm="qmlscene" requested_mask="c" denied_mask="c" fsuid=32011 ouid=32011
<frecel> to make webapps (not local, just a link to the site) do you still use the html5 template or the web app template
<frecel> ?
<pna> yo people
<thomi> tedg: got a second?
<pna> which is the last release supported for "Galaxy Nexus" phones?
<pna> Saucy salamander?
<pna> I'm trying to flash my device but
<pna> Device tuna not found on server https://system-image.ubuntu.com channel stable
<davmor2> pna: the galaxy nexus we supported was maguro so no idea where tuna came from
<pna> do I have to go with saucy channel?
<pna> davmor2: as long as I understand maguro is a sub of tuna
<pna> http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-nexus/help/whats-difference-tuna-maguro-device-t1420095
<davmor2> pna: okay odd, mine only ever showed up as maguro.  But yes you should be able to use channel saucy if it is still available
<pna> thanks davmor2 ... just tried and as you said no device tuna found also there ;)
<dobey> pna: you can probably use --device maguro if you want to flash stable
<dobey> as long as the hardware is actually the same and doesn't break behavior from what the system expects there
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: you just used ubuntu-device-flash to flash the nexus4 in malta ?
<pna> dobey: k
<jdstrand> ahayzen: what are the contents of /usr/share/autopilot-touch/apparmor/click.rules? (please use paste.ubuntu.com)
<ahayzen> jdstrand, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7536681/
<ahayzen> jdstrand, ah maybe it is because we are trying to create .cache/mediascanner-2.0 ? which isn't our packagename?
<jdstrand> ahayzen: ah, that is actually an autopilot/test env setup bug
<jdstrand> balloons: hey, in addition to creating fakeenv/, we need to create the XDG parent dirs of the app-specific dirs
<jdstrand> balloons: ie, the app has access to @{HOME}/autopilot/fakeenv/*/.cache/@{APP_PKGNAME}/..., but @{HOME}/autopilot/fakeenv/*/.cache/ doesn't exist yet
<jdstrand> balloons: the app doesn't have permission to create @{HOME}/autopilot/fakeenv/*/.cache/ (by design)
<jdstrand> balloons: so, all the dirs that have APP_PKGNAME in the rules likely need to have all the parent dirs created by the test environment
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, yes
<jdstrand> (.cache/, .config/, .local/share/, confined/ -- though the last one might be created by ual, can't remember otoh, but it doesn't hurt if you create it)
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: no additional cmd line options
<nerochiaro> ?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, I did it with --bootstrap since it had never been flashed before, and used --channel=devel-proposed IIRC
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, if you need instructions here’s the doc: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<robotfuel> popey: do you know the developer for the filemanager app, we need to assign the flaky app bug to them
<gatox> mardy, ping
<mardy> gatox: pong
<cwayne1> dpm: ping
<gatox> mardy, hi... we are trying to get the ubuntu id from the user through online accounts or anything to show it in another ui... do you know if it is any way to do that?
<dpm> hey cwayne1
<mardy> gatox: you mean the U1 username?
<cwayne1> dpm: did you notice issues logging into a wireless network with zh_CN set (with pinyin)?
<gatox> mardy, yes, the email
<janimo> ogra_, what is CONFIG_VT used for on the phone?
<mardy> gatox: once you have the Accounts::Account * object, call displayName()
<gatox> mardy, can you point to some code?? i'm kind of lost
<dpm> cwayne1, I've not tested that, I'm always logged into the same network. I've only changed locales and rebooted
<cwayne1> dpm: could you take a look?
<mardy> gatox: you are using C++ or QML, BTW?
<dpm> cwayne1, sure. I'm about to enter a meeting, so it might take me a while to report
<gatox> mardy, is going to be display in qml, but i have a c++ plugin if i need to get info from any lib not available to qml
<gatox> mardy, it's for the purchase service
<mardy> gatox: QML should be easier: http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.04/Ubuntu.OnlineAccounts.AccountServiceModel/
<mardy> gatox: see the example #2, just replace "facebook" with "ubuntuone"
<mardy> gatox: you don't need a delegate, because there will be at most one U1 account
<gatox> mardy, awesome! thanks!
<TeamPJB> Hi can anyone hep with ubuntu-session failing to start
<TeamPJB> Error, do this: mount -t proc proc /proc grep: /proc/cpuinfo: No such file or directory Device= Starting session bus Started pulseaudio with pid 11327 (0 secs start delay) Started maliit-server with pid 11332 (0 secs start delay) /usr/bin/ubuntu-session: line 122: 11332 Aborted                 ${service[1]} $arguments &>"$HOME/.ubuntu-session/logs/$binary.log" Started qml-phone-shell with pid 11401 (2 secs start delay) Got Shell
<gatox> mardy, great news! :'D thanks
<TeamPJB> Started friends-service with pid 11417 (0 secs start delay) /usr/bin/ubuntu-session: line 122: 11401 Aborted                 ${service[1]} $arguments &>"$HOME/.ubuntu-session/logs/$binary.log" Started manage-address-books.py with pid 11592 (2 secs start delay) Started ofono-setup with pid 12051 (12 secs start delay) Stopping services...
<mardy> gatox: yw :-)
<gatox> mardy, sorry to bother you again :P does this make sense? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7537148/ because i don't see anything
<cwayne1> dpm: sure, no huge rush, just wanted to check and see if anyone else can verify it
<sil2100> boiko: hi! :)
<boiko> hey sil2100
<sil2100> boiko: so, today we got a dialer-app failure and crash during smoketesting
<boiko> sil2100: oups, but not that old crash, a different one?
<sil2100> boiko: I guess we had that before, but could you maybe take a look at it if it's something troubling?
<boiko> sil2100: let me take a look
<sil2100> boiko: http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch/mako/52:20140528:20140523/8261/dialer_app/
<sil2100> boiko: this crash seems to be related to the failure
<sil2100> The indicator-network crash is known, it's also visible in messaging tests - but dialer-app crashing is something new, especially since we just got rid of one of the crashes ;)
<boiko> sil2100: so, from a quick look at the logs, the one thing that spot to my eyes is this:
<boiko> sil2100: ** (process:3544): WARNING **: Unable to dispatch url 'message:///800':GDBus.Error:com.canonical.URLDispatcher.BadURL: URL 'message:///800' is not
<boiko> handleable by the URL Dispatcher
<boiko> sil2100: this means messaging-app didn't get activated by the URI
<boiko> sil2100: I have an appointment soon, but when I'm back I will debug the crash
<sil2100> boiko: ok, so it seems to be more of a url-dispatcher problem then
<sil2100> boiko: anyway the crash is strange and I would be grateful for a look once you have some free time :)
<boiko> sil2100: but still, dialer-app should not crash because of that
<boiko> sil2100: sure, I will look at it
<sil2100> Thanks!
<mhall119> kenvandine: Elleo: can one or both of you guys do a game development presentation at UOS?
<kenvandine> mhall119, i probably can
<Elleo> mhall119: I'd guess kenvandine would be the best choice for that, since his bacon2d stuff is really coming along nicely now
<kenvandine> Elleo, lets do a session together
<Elleo> kenvandine: okay, I haven't had time to do much gamdev related stuff on UT since the last one though
<mhall119> can you propose a session please, so you're listed as the presenter: http://uds.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/propose-a-session/
<mhall119> Elleo: even a recap of your last one would be nice to have, just to let people know what's already available and how to use it
<kenvandine> Elleo, understood... but i think you've done more than i have in the past though, so would be nice to have more than one perspective :)
<Elleo> okay, sure :)
<Elleo> maybe it'll be the spur I need to actually get something new done ;)
<kenvandine> :-D
<kenvandine> Elleo, i'd love to convince you to create the drag and drop box2d property tool :)
<Elleo> heh
<kenvandine> only using bacon2d entities :)
<Elleo> it's something I'd love to do, so maybe I'll create some time for it somehow :)
<kenvandine> awesome
<kenvandine> i'll buy you a few orange juices at the next sprint :)
<ogra_> janimo, init
<Elleo> heh
<kenvandine> now that i've learned that beer bribes won't work with you :)
<Elleo> heh
<mhall119> Elleo: I'm still eagerly waiting that game you demoed month back that used the accelerometer
<mhall119> can't remember the name of it, but where you click the player character and it turns into a ball
<Elleo> mhall119: yeah, that's another thing I need to find some time for; all the game mechanics stuff is pretty much complete in that, I just need to create a stack more levels
<kenvandine> Elleo, port it to bacon2d and use the scene stuff :)
<Elleo> kenvandine: yeah, that would seem the optimal solution
<kenvandine> not that it makes it that much easier until we have a scene loader of some sort, which i see mzanetti did something for his tower defense game
<kenvandine> right now it would be just qml files for each scene, but json or even tiled maps would rock
<Elleo> yeah
<kenvandine> mhall119, Elleo: proposed, i'll add more description later on when i have time to think about it
<kenvandine> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/meeting/22228/game-development-on-ubuntu-touch/
<Elleo> kenvandine: okay, great
<plars> barry: hi, I was wondering if it's possible to point to a system-image-server url that includes extra path  bits, so for instance, if I set up a server that was at at http://foo.com/test1, would it start looking for the channel json file under /test1, or would it choke on that?
<plars> barry: the idea is that I'd like to setup a different system-image config for each new test image, and just point them all at a different subdir to be served from. That way if in 3 weeks I have 100 tickets that have requested image builds, I don't end up with a giant system-image-server config. Typically these things are only ever going to need to be built *once*, but may need to linger around and be installable for a few days/weeks
<barry> plars: atm, the top level urls must be laid out as specified, but you can use a different base http/https url to point into a subtree
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Is there any road map of Ubuntu touch, something that told us when the next stable release and whats being done each release?
<rastko> Hi to all! Can somebody help me with compiling ubuntu ui toolkit?
<davmor2> ChloeWolfieGirl: yes it's in the VUDS that will happen in a couple of weeks :)  Other than that blueprints on Launchpad
<ChloeWolfieGirl> davmor2, thank you, I'm looking now ^^
<gh0strider> how is everyone doing?...
<gh0strider> has there been any new changes in ubuntu-touch?...
<gh0strider> i have ubuntu touch on my Nexus 7 2013 tablet
<lotuspsychje> same here mate
<lotuspsychje> wich version did you installed?
<lotuspsychje> i think the dev version is 50 at the moment
<lotuspsychje> you can check version from settings
<zeorin> Hi, I'm trying to flash Ubuntu Touch onto a N7 (2012, grouper), but I'm getting a 'exit status 1' when I run ubuntu-device-flash --channel=ubuntu-touch/devel --bootstrap
<zeorin> when I run fastboot devices it's listed
<Tassadar> grouper is no longer supported
<Tassadar> you can get the last release in ubuntu-touch/stable channel though
<zeorin> I read that it was deprecated, which usually means support will end in the future and you shouldn't use it, but if you had to you could....
<Tassadar> it was deprecated like two months ago
<Tassadar> devel are the current builds
<Tassadar> so there aren't any for grouper in that channel
<zeorin> In any case, stable doesn't work either... It seems like ubuntu-device-flash doesn't realize that my N7 is in bootloader
<Tassadar> do you have wifi or wifi+3g version?
<zeorin> aha, I needed to add the --device=grouper flag
<taiebot> Can someoene confirm this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/webbrowser-app/+bug/1324228
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1324228 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "Problem loading websites" [Undecided,New]
<mhall119> kenvandine: ping
<kenvandine> mhall119, pong
<mhall119> kenvandine: hey, if I wanted to have an app that uses the Ubuntu One UOA info, is using the Ubuntu.OnlineAccounts API still the way to do that?
<mhall119> I remember you saying something about accounts trusted helpers
<mhall119> also, what package provides the API docs for that?
<kenvandine> yeah, that's the way to do it
<mhall119> ok
<mhall119> and do you happen to know how I could use that info to automatically authenticate to a website that uses OpenID with UbuntuSSO specifically so that the user doesn't have to do anything?
<kenvandine> accounts-qml-module-doc
<kenvandine> is the package
<kenvandine> i don't think you'll be able to do that
<kenvandine> not automatically
<kenvandine> well, maybe after the first time
<kenvandine> mhall119, i'm not sure how much you could do with a webview
<mhall119> I'd prefer to avoid a webview if possible
<mhall119> the website in question has a REST API I'll be using, but it requires authentication
<kenvandine> ah
<kenvandine> for the rest api that should be fine
<kenvandine> you said "website" which threw me off :)
<mhall119> sorry, so the website is just a backend, it has an API for fetching and posting comments, and I want to tie it to a user's Ubuntu One ID
<kenvandine> cool
<kenvandine> should be doable
<mhall119> so I just need a way to say "My U1 username is mhall119, and here's proof"
<kenvandine> you can request the token from UOA
<mhall119> any ideas on how would be the easiest way to do that?
<kenvandine> and pass that with your api calls
<mhall119> and then server side would use the token to verify with the SSO server?
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> although i know less than nothing about how our SSO works :)
<mhall119> ok
<kenvandine> but our other oauth plugins do that
<kenvandine> http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.04/Ubuntu.OnlineAccounts.AccountService/
<kenvandine> you'll need to get the AccountService for the account you want to use, usually from an AccountServiceModel
<kenvandine> filtered appropriately
<kenvandine> call authenticate() on the AccountService
<kenvandine> and listen for the authenticated signal
<kenvandine> the jsobject from the authenticated signal contains the AccessToken
<kenvandine> mhall119, i think you also need to provide a .application file in your click package, then your app will show up under the account details page
<kenvandine> so you can enable/disable accesss
<kenvandine> mhall119, hopefully that helped, i need to run out to lunch
<kenvandine> let me know if you have more questions, i'll try to help when i get back
<mhall119> kenvandine: do we have docs on what this .application file should be?
<kenvandine> mhall119, probably not :)
<kenvandine> the webapp-facebook click package includes one
<mhall119> kenvandine: can we get docs for that to put on the devportal?
<asgfsgf> how to install ubuntu-touch on my Xolo Phone ?
<asgfsgf> does the oem need to be supported ??
<pmcgowan> yes see the porting guide in the topic and the list of current devices
<asgfsgf> my device is not on the list
<asgfsgf> pmcgowan, does this mean i cannot install ubuntu on phone? :(
<pmcgowan> asgfsgf, yes unfortunately
<asgfsgf> someone claims to have installed it in a higher model for the same vendor "Xolo"
<asgfsgf> should i give it a try ?
<pmcgowan> asgfsgf, you could check the specs, but its likely it would need a separate port of at least some drivers
<pmcgowan> if the specs are the same if could work i.e same chipset
<asgfsgf> ok, will chk
<pmcgowan> asgfsgf, or contact the person who did the other xolo port and ask
<mhall119> bzoltan: I can't run my app on my phone from QtC anymore, is this a known bug?
<pmcgowan> mhall119, they are all gone I think, and holiday tomorrow
<pmcgowan> mhall119, whats the issue?
<mhall119> pmcgowan: ctrl+F12 errors out
<mhall119> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7539187/ is the output
<pmcgowan> mhall119, seems the plugin has not changed for a week
<mhall119> I just finished running updates...
<mhall119> I can try rebooting, but I already restarted QtC which I assume would be enough
<mhall119> did something change in the device images that broke the plugin?
<pmcgowan> mhall119, its not finding the copy of your app, whats in /home/phablet/dev_tmp/
<pmcgowan> maybe
<pmcgowan> you updated desktop or phone?
<mhall119> mhall@mhall-thinkpad:~$ adb shell ls /home/phablet/dev_tmp/
<mhall119> communitycast-client  loco-teams-app  trojita  uReadIt
<mhall119> updated desktop
<mhall119> phone is on r50
<pmcgowan> mhall119, its looking for cp: cannot stat ‘/home/phablet/dev_tmp/trunk/ureadit.desktop’
<mhall119> pmcgowan: yeah, it's copying everything to /home/phablet/dev_tmp/uReadIt but looking for it in /home/phablet/dev_tmp/trunk
<pmcgowan> odd
<mhall119> 'trunk' is the name of the directory the project is in on my desktop, so it looks like it's mixing up local and on-device directories
<pmcgowan> yes seems so, using local dir one place and the app name another maybe
<mhall119> yup, when I try it from an app that has the same name for parent directory, it works fine
 * mhall119 will file a bug
<mhall119> https://bugs.launchpad.net/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/+bug/1324259
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1324259 in qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu "Running on device fails when local project directory doesn't match app name" [Undecided,New]
<pmcgowan> mhall119, thanks, that seems vaguely familiar
<cwayne1> stgraber: pinf
<cwayne1> ping even
#ubuntu-touch 2014-05-29
<pngo_> this is only a idea/suggestion. in call log when call is unknow, in the toolbar at the bottom, add another 'Add' button so user can add a number to contacts.
<AskUbuntu> Ubuntu touch on Nexus 4 | http://askubuntu.com/q/473737
<bzoltan> pmcgowan: mhall119: it is a known limitation of the old application deployment model. In the new system we create .click package when you run the app, install it on the device, run with the appliction launcher, wait for the app stops and remove the package. It is more error safe solution, less sensitive for the changing shell rules, but comes with a performance cost.
<bzoltan> pmcgowan: mhall119: when we started with the remote deployment I have realized that the  (1) package name, (2) project name (4) app ID, (5) .desktop file and (6) main qml file was safer to have the same name. That is how the templates are in the SDK. I know it sounds silly, but that was the only way to ensure that the apps run, build and package up for most of the apps.
<bzoltan> mhall119:  your project is a cmake project I assume. because for qml project this issue is gone since malta. The cmake support of the new  Run modell is WIP
<bzoltan> mhall119: The new run modell was released a week ago in Utopic, I made a fresh backport to the SDK PPA for Trusty users. Could you please verify that the problem is  gone or not?
<stgraber> cwayne1: ponf :)
<zeorin> Hi, when I try to flash my device I get the message, "Can't flash recovery image"... A google search was no help. Is anyone familiar with this error?
<gatox> mardy, ping
<seb128> mterry_, howdy
<mterry_> seb128, hello
<seb128> mterry_, is the phone greeter a different source/binary? how do I tell lightdm to use that instead of unity-greeter?
<mterry_> seb128, it's in the unity8-greeter package
<mterry_> seb128, once installed, it will tell lightdm to use itself
<seb128> thanks
<oSoMoN> sil2100, hey, can I get silo 19 published?
<sil2100> oSoMoN: sure! Wanted to do that in a moment, in some meetings right now
<sil2100> Sorry for the lag
<oSoMoN> sil2100, thanks!
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Learn About Composting Day! :-D
<sil2100> oSoMoN: done!
<oSoMoN> thanks!
<davmor2> Morning all
<robru> mterry_, hey, what's happening in silo 2? can I help?
<mterry_> robru, three things: cgmanager needs to get promoted to utopic (waiting on lxc/kernel fixes first), I need to fix a bug found yesterday with the launcher, and QA needs to review the silo
<robru> mterry_, any word on those kernel fixes? can it be today?
<lotuspsychje> version 50 of ubuntu touch works smoother on touch and speed on my nexus7
<mterry_> robru, kernel landed today.  But cgmanager still has to wind its way through.
<lotuspsychje> and update of shorts app also fixxed the crash
<dpm> mdeslaur, nice job with tipcalc! I noticed the following warning with it when listing the available click packages: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7542637/
<robru> mterry_, is cgmanager in proposed already?
<mterry_> robru, yes
<zeorin> Hi guys, I have a bit of a problem trying to install ubuntu touch on grouper (I know it's deprecated, but the stable channel should still work...) When running ubuntu-device-flash --channel=stable --bootstrap --device=grouper I get the following error after waiting for ages: "Can't flash recovery image"
<zeorin> Does anyone know what may cause that error?
<robru> mterry_, hmmm it looks like cgmanager is blocked :-( http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html
<lotuspsychje> zeorin: on wich device?
<mterry_> robru, right, it's been blocked since monday, waiting on the lxc/kernel stuff
<mterry_> robru, I'm re-running the lxc autopkg tests now
<robru> mterry_, oh ok, great. I guess we have to poke release team to rerun the test in britney?
<zeorin> If I don't specifiy device=grouper then it doesn't recognize that my device is connected. Device is grouper (Nexus 7 2012, wifi only, 8gb). If I run fastboot devices it's listed successfully.
<lotuspsychje> zeorin: well i have channel=devel installed, did you try that one?
<zeorin> actually I didn't, as I was told that it's no longer supported and that there's no devel image for it (although I did find some trusty images on a server for grouper, so I'm confused about it's support status)
<lotuspsychje> zeorin: what does that grouper do exactly do?
<mterry_> robru, hrm, it failed again
<mterry_> http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/Utopic/view/AutoPkgTest/job/utopic-adt-lxc/
<mterry_> robru, do you know why that might be?  Log doesn't give much
<mterry_> stgraber, ^
<lotuspsychje> zeorin: the way i have been told its best to install channel=devel for you to receive further updates
<ogra_> mterry_, we're close ... kernel is in ... now lxc and cgmanager need to move ...
<mterry_> ogra_, lxc autopkgtest fails again, but for mysterious reasons ^
<ogra_> sigh
<zeorin> lotuspsychje, Well, if I try to flash without specifying the device flag, then I get the message: "Expecting the device to be in the bootloader... waiting"
<ogra_> so it re-ran already ?
<robru> mterry_, bah I don't have the VPN setup on this laptop!
<robru> mterry_, can you pastebin that log for me>?
<lotuspsychje> zeorin: did you adb reboot before?
<zeorin> lotuspsychje, if I specify the device flag (--device=grouper) then after trying to flash it eventually (usually after an hour or so), tells me "Can't flash recovery image".
<robru> zeorin, so did you boot it to the bootloader?
<zeorin> lotuspsychje, my device is in fastboot mode when I try this
<robru> ok
<lotuspsychje> zeorin: can you just try channel=devel
<mterry_> robru, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7542689/
<zeorin> lotuspsychje, I'm pretty experienced when flashing things, I have many many devices with Cyanogenmod on it, a dualboot of Firefox OS and CM on my Galaxy S2
<robru> mterry_, thx
<mdeslaur> dpm: hrm, interesting...thanks, I'll take a look
<lotuspsychje> zeorin: this is the guide i followed, but channel=devel instead of trusty channel: http://itsfoss.com/install-ubuntu-touch-nexus-7-2013/
<zeorin> lotuspsychje, If try the devel channel and don't specify the --device flag, I have the same error: "Expecting the device to be in the bootloader... waiting" and below: "Exit status 1"
<popey> zeorin: grouper is no longer supported
<popey> the stable channel shouldn't work, we haven't supported nexus 7 2012 since long before then
<lotuspsychje> oh right it only works for nexus7 2013 right?
<popey> yes
<mdeslaur> dpm: that's weird...what's the contents of your /opt/click.ubuntu.com/com.ubuntu.developer.mdeslaur.tipcalc/0.2/.click/info/com.ubuntu.developer.mdeslaur.tipcalc.manifest file?
<zeorin> I am aware of the fact that it's 'no longer supported', however I was told that stable ought to still work. In any case the problem is that ubuntu-device-flash doesn't even recognize the device, it doesn't even get to the part where it actually tries to flash an image. Also, if it's no longer supported, what are the grouper images on this server for: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/current/ ?
<lotuspsychje> zeorin: how about sell the 2012 version and buy cheap 2013 somewhere, new touch improved alot!
<oSoMoN> dpm, camera-app and gallery-app landed with latest translation updates
<popey> the old stab;e might work, as in 13.10 - but the 14.04 one wont
<rickspencer3_> Kaleo,  hi :)
<zeorin> The docs say that ubuntu-device-flash will automatically pick the latest image in the selected channel for the device
<dpm> mdeslaur, it's empty
<lotuspsychje> did you guys fixxed better touching support to version 50?
<popey> yes, and that can be overridden with --revision=NN
<dpm> oSoMoN, awesome, thanks!
<lotuspsychje> after updating things going real smooth here on my n7
<oSoMoN> dpm, you’re welcome
<zeorin> Indeed, if I specify the --device=grouper flag, it does download an image
<popey> zeorin: which image? it tells you at the start of the output
<robru> mterry_, sorry, did you paste the wrong link? your paste shows 0 failures 0 errors...
<mterry_> robru, yup!
<mdeslaur> dpm: wow, not sure how you managed to get a empty file there....0.3 is now in the store, try upgrading and see if you still have that error?
<zeorin> But I think that specifying the --device=grouper flag skips the device detection completely, as it will try to install even if there's no device connected when I use that flah
<mterry_> robru, I'm guessing the failure is because of the signal 15 at end?
<zeorin> Flashing version 10 from ubuntu-touch/stable channel and server https://system-image.ubuntu.com to device grouper
<dpm> mdeslaur, no idea. I can't see 0.3 under System Settings > Updates yet, but I'll try later on
<robru> mterry_, bah, what? i guess that's infrastructural or something? why would it get killed with 15?
<mterry_> robru, I dunno!
<robru> mterry_, who can we poke about this? release team?
<mdeslaur> dpm: that's weird too...it's been there since yesterday
<mdeslaur> dpm: and others have updated it
<mterry_> robru, who maintains the autopkgtest infrastructure?
<robru> mterry_, dunno who is the official maintainer but I sometimes see pitti working on it...
<dpm> mdeslaur, hm, I didn't have it installed, it seems! Which is even more strange, as I don't remember having uninstalled it
<dpm> mdeslaur, after installation click list is happy again
<mdeslaur> dpm: not sure how that happened
<dpm> me neither, but nevermind
<lotuspsychje> every start of ubuntu touch on my nexus7 brightness resets to halfway dim, any plans to fix this?
<zeorin> popey, lotuspsychje, I think that it may be related to my usb cable... The results I was getting previously are now inconsistent...
<stgraber> mterry_: it's known
<stgraber> mterry_: even though the fix is in the archive, the adt VMs aren't running the new kernel yet
<stgraber> mterry_: (they upgrade to it but never reboot so the tests still run against the broken kernel)
<mterry_> stgraber, ah...  huh.  But the tests  pass
<ogra_> mterry_, jibel is fixing the testbed
<ogra_> apparently not trivial, so it might take a bit
<sergiusens1> davmor2: can you try something for me for mms?
<davmor2> sergiusens1: I can in a bit looking at something else right now, but if you leave instructions I can :)
<sergiusens1> davmor2: wget http://people.canonical.com/~sergiusens/mms/bug_1324182/nuntium; adb push nuntium /usr/bin/nuntium; reboot or restart nuntium and resend message
<sergiusens1> davmor2: I have successfully decoded your messages
<sergiusens1> but want to make sure it works for you :-)
<sergiusens1> davmor2: or we can wait for the silo and I can ask you to test the silo if it pleases you better
<davmor2> sergiusens1: no I'll test it in a minute for you
<sergiusens1> thanks
<davmor2> sergiusens: I'm not having much joy here with that
<sergiusens> davmor2: can you phablet-shell, stop nuntium and just run it manually from a the cli?
<davmor2> sergiusens: d'oh that'll be why nuntium wasn't executable
<sergiusens> lol
<sergiusens> that explains a lot :-P
<davmor2> I'll try again now then :)
<davmor2> sergiusens: \o/
<sergiusens> yay
<davmor2> sergiusens: although the text is wrong
<davmor2> sergiusens: let me screenshot it
<sergiusens> davmor2: just says text_0.txt or something like that?
<sergiusens> davmor2: if it is, it's just a missing feature in the UI
<davmor2> sergiusens: http://davmor2.co.uk/~davmor2/screenshots-phone/device-2014-05-29-121443.png
<sergiusens> davmor2: yeah, you can log a bug specific to the messaging app for that one
<davmor2> sergiusens: will do
<sergiusens> davmor2: there's a media bug as well if you send a video
<sergiusens> davmor2: in case you want hints for new bugs ;-)
<davmor2> sergiusens: like I need help :D
<sergiusens> :-)
 * sergiusens moves
<davmor2> sergiusens: feel free to point Jim Hodapp at the media issues :)
<davmor2> cyphermox: have you moved from room to room with a device does your wifi get dropped?
<Laney> Does ofono need to conflict with modemmanager?
<Laney> alternatively, does powerd need to recommend ofono? alternatively, should we remove powerd on desktop-next?
<cyphermox> Laney: ofono and modemmanager would fight for control of the same modems
<gatox> mardy, ping
<Laney> so it's powerd recommends ofono and network-manager recommends modemmanager
<Laney> and they conflict
<cyphermox> so then one, or both, to not worl
<Laney> so what is the right thing to do there?
<cyphermox> not sure
<Laney> have some alternates?
<cyphermox> do we need powerd on desktop right now?
<Laney> don't know, but it seems broken anyway
<cyphermox> I could drop the conflicts
<cyphermox> and have NM alternate recommands ofono and modemmanager
<cyphermox> well, or really
<Laney> yeah
<Laney> with MM first I guess
<cyphermox> yup
<Laney> if that works for you it works for me
<cyphermox> that should work sufficiently, NM should be able to handle iether or
<Laney> this makes -next builds fail atm
<Laney> so if you could do it soon ;-)
<cyphermox> Laney: sure
<Laney> no guaranteeing some other problem doesn't come up after this
<slangasek> ogra_: ok, so what is pulling dictionaries-common onto the phone in the first place (ref: emacsen-common)?  It's not in the ubuntu-touch task, and it's not shown at all in the ubuntu-touch germinate output
<ogra_> slangasek, my guess would be the onscreen keyboard
<ogra_> though its weird that germinate wouldnt show it
<ogra_> we are also seeding gnome langapcks
<ogra_> *langpacks
<slangasek> ogra_: why would the osk not be part of the task?
<ondra-> ssweeny: ping
<ogra_> slangasek, it should ...
<slangasek> and it seems to be
<slangasek> and tasks recurse
<ogra_> slangasek, ubuntu-keyboard is the package (and there are plenty lang specific ones)
<slangasek> so it's not the keyboard
<ogra_> then it must be the langpacks
<ogra_> i think via hunspell or so
<slangasek> ogra_: no, the langpacks also have the ubuntu-touch task
<ogra_> weird
<ogra_> slangasek, it is aspell via sdk-libs
<ogra_> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/germinate-output/ubuntu-touch.utopic/sdk-libs
<ogra_> now how did that end up there
<ogra_> sigh ... any why does the germinate output show recommends again ...
<ogra_> cjwatson, didnt we fix that twice now ?
<ogra_> oh
<slangasek> ogra_: the sdk-libs seed should be unrelated to what's on the phone, surely
<slangasek> ah, no, touch does inherit from sdk-libs
<ogra_> i guess sdk-libs needs "* Feature: no-follow-recommends" at the top too
<ogra_> STRUCTURE:touch: minimal sdk-libs
<ogra_> its a dep of touch
<rickspencer3> ogra_, for some reason you seem like the person to ask, let me know if I am wrong ...
<ogra_> ask away :)
<slangasek> ogra_: yeah; I see that the STRUCTURE file also lists 'feature no-follow-recommends', dunno why that doesn't already do what's expected (given that it's not a syntax error)
<rickspencer3> I seem to have some weird hang in the emulator as I am adding a U1 account
<rickspencer3> which is the best way to log a bug?
<ogra_> slangasek, we needed to add that extra entry in the touch file directly too ... i think colin wanted to look into that though ... seems sdk-libs needs it as well ... its not an issue apart from the germinate output itself ... the install actually forces recommends to off in apt
<ogra_> rickspencer3, calling ubuntu-bug i guess ... but i think we have something open for that ... davmor2 or popey would know
<slangasek> ogra_: then that still doesn't answer the question of how it got on the phone in the first place
<ogra_> yeah
<popey> rickspencer3: pass, not used the emulator much
<ogra_> popey, no, but i think i remember we had some bug for U1 accounts open
<ogra_> independent from the emulator
<rickspencer3> ogra_, popey I'll try to find the package myself
<ogra_> rickspencer3, oh, you just look for the package name ?
<rickspencer3> ogra_, yeah
<ogra_> rickspencer3, account-plugin-ubuntuone
<rickspencer3> thanks ogra_
<cwayne1> dpm: btw, that bug i mentioned yesterday: https://bugs.launchpad.net/savilerow/+bug/1324296
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1324296 in ubuntu-keyboard "Password prompt is shown repeatedly after properly entering the password using pinyin input method" [Undecided,New]
<ogra_> slangasek, added no-follow-recommends to sdk-libs now, next germinate run should look better
<ogra_> (probably giving a better overview)
<davmor2> rickspencer3: apport-bug but if it is the black screen on clicking back in the accounts app there is a bug for that already
<ogra_> slangasek, i'm pretty sure its pulled in by the localized keyboard packages through hunspell-$lang
<ogra_> slangasek, ubuntu-keyboard-german -> hunspell-de-de -> dictionaries-common
<ogra_> there you go
<davmor2> sergiusens: care to confirm https://bugs.launchpad.net/messaging-app/+bug/1324498
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1324498 in messaging-app "MMS: I now recieve an image with a recent fix but the text is not recieved" [Undecided,New]
<slangasek> ogra_: where do you see that?
<ogra_> on the device
<dpm> cwayne1, ah, sorry for not coming back to you earlier. I tried to reproduce it this morning, but I could not figure for the life of me how to switch the IM in the keyboard
<ogra_> ubuntu-keyboard-$lang are seeded in touch
<cwayne1> dpm: press and hold the globe on the bottom of keyboard
<cwayne1> dpm: btw you can now get the maedemo image by flashing the latest devel-customized-demo
<dpm> cwayne1, oh, man I tapped and tapped, didn't think of hold!
<cwayne1> yeah, not exactly intuitive :)
<sil2100> oSoMoN: hi!
<sil2100> artmello: hello!
<ogra_> cwayne1, we have worse unintuitive bits :)
<sil2100> oSoMoN, artmello: are you guys around? I need some gallery-app devs to assess something for me ;)
 * ogra_ just learned this week that press and hold gets rid of the X when closing apps 
<artmello> sil2100: hi there
<sil2100> oSoMoN, artmello: so the story is - the new UITK broke gallery-app tests, we're getting a solid 19 failure rate in gallery-app... so bzoltan knows about it and thinks gallery-app might need to adjust to the new version somehow
<sil2100> oSoMoN, artmello: so what I would want is to have someone look at the failing tests and assess if changing this in gallery-app would take a lot of time and effort or not
<artmello> sil2100: sure, no problem
<sil2100> oSoMoN, artmello: since we might just revert UITK quickly, but first I want to know if it's needed - since if it's like a 15 minute change in gallery then I'm ready to risk it
<artmello> bzoltan: what is the problem?
<sil2100> artmello: thanks :) You can find the failures here on the dashboard, but also can be easily reproduced locally:
<sil2100> http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch/mako/53:20140529:20140523/8277/gallery_app/
<sil2100> artmello: just running gallery-app tests on image #53 results on the failures happening
<bzoltan> artmello: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7543771/
<artmello> bzoltan: ok. What changed on UITK?
<janimo> ogra_, rsalveti which package has the UI for  the indicators (power in particular) ?
<ogra_> slangasek, what is the problem with dictionaries-common btw ? (i didnt really get why we are researching it)
<balloons> jdstrand, ping
<ogra_> janimo, indicator-power ... :)
<bzoltan> artmello: loads of things
<jdstrand> balloons: hi!
<janimo> ogra_, that was my guess after typing in the question :)
<ogra_> heh
<balloons> jdstrand, hello.. I'm back from the dead (or so it feels)
<janimo> ogra_, but since I am not sure how much touch UI uses in common with desktop it's worth asking
<jdstrand> hehe
<balloons> ahayzen_, let's chat with jdstrand in here
<ahayzen_> balloons, o/
<balloons> jdstrand, so autopilot has landed, but I heard something about the apparmor changes still need work
<balloons> so what's up?
<ahayzen_> balloons, this was part of my conversation with jdstrand http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7543796/
<cwayne1> ogra_: any idea when ubuntu-touch-session will land? :P
<ogra_> cwayne1, hmm, did i forget about it ?
<ogra_> sorry sorry sorry ... will try to get that in this week before flying home
<jdstrand> balloons: it shouldn't be a difficult change, just have to create some dirs so that the apps can write their app-specific dirs under them
<balloons> jdstrand, but why would the test have permission to write them? Because the phablet user should since it's under HOME?
<jdstrand> mkdir -p $tmpdir/.cache $tmpdir/.config $tmpdir/.local/share $tmpdir/confined
<jdstrand> yes
<ahayzen_> balloons, this was my diff to our AP tests i didn't know whether i did it right? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7543804/ (to this branch lp:~music-app-dev/music-app/use-mediascanner2.0)
<jdstrand> you are already creating the tmpdir
<balloons> jdstrand, yes indeed.. Sounds fine then
<jdstrand> just sprinkle a few things under it
<jdstrand> cool
<balloons> ahayzen_, so let's tweak your branch
<balloons> ahayzen_, do you have an mp we can look at?
<cwayne1> ogra_: maybe, still not seeing my change on the image
<ahayzen_> balloons, well we have https://code.launchpad.net/~music-app-dev/music-app/use-mediascanner2.0/+merge/214140
<ahayzen_> balloons, but i didn't push my changes yet
<rsalveti> janimo: yeah, indicator-power, and probably some logic in unity8 as well
<ahayzen_> balloons, as i couldn't get it to work locally
<ogra_> cwayne1, yeah i think it got lost in my travel preparation ...
<ahayzen_> balloons, i could push and then u can edit (as the branch is owned by all of us)
<janimo> rsalveti, who would know where in unity? I see indicator power has code for getting the average charge of two batteries
<janimo> rsalveti, I am looking into ignoring one of the two detecte batteries as it has no useful info at all
<lucas__> hi...how to create a final app in ubuntu-sdk?
<cjwatson> ogra_,slangasek: heh, yeah, last time I looked I discovered that "feature no-follow-recommends" wasn't actually implemented in germinate and I wanted to get round to doing that; so you need to do it in the individual seeds
<ogra_> yup, already done
<cjwatson> right, just following up that it's a germinate bug IMO
<rsalveti> janimo: we had that issue with some other phone as well, I think nexus 5
<rsalveti> janimo: upower was able to see 2 batteries
<rsalveti> janimo: usually the kernel should only export one, or you can ignore it in upower, or you can change indicator to just show one
<cwayne1> Wellark: ping
<sil2100> artmello: how's the gallery/UITK sitution looking? You think reverting UITK is best?
<sil2100> Or is it something easy fixable?
<artmello> sil2100: gallery does not seem to be broken, since we are able to change tabs. it looks like that we have some problem with the AP tests, we are looking for a element (header) that does exist but we are not able to find it
<artmello> sil2100: I am talking with QA guys to see how we can fix the AP tests, should be simple
<sil2100> artmello: do you think it can be simply fixed in the test? Like, removing this check somehow?
<sil2100> Awesome
<artmello> sil2100: if we can wait a little bit more I guess we can fix it, no need to revert UITK
<artmello> sil2100: we cannot disable since it is the AP code to change tabs
<sil2100> We'll wait for some moments still then
<artmello> sil2100: robotfuel was helping taking a look on the gallery/UITK issue. it seems that is not an issue on gallery itself, and he is taking a look on how to fix the problem
<sil2100> artmello, robotfuel: thanks :)
<robotfuel> artmello: sil2100: elopio broke the header and he is fixing it. he can't expect apps to have a main_view object. the gallery app has a main_screen
<elopio> artmello: sorry for breaking your tests.
<elopio> I'll propose a fix.
<sunbird> urg.
<sil2100> elopio: robotfuel: anyway good to hear it can be fixed, I prefer that then reverting
<sunbird> so i got my nexus7-2013. and i followed these instructions to root it, but now all i gets is the bouncy balls and i can't even get to the bootloader menu.
<elopio> sil2100: can we wait for a new release of the toolkit, or should I duplicate the fix on the gallery app?
<sunbird> http://itsfoss.com/root-nexus-7-2013-ubuntu-linux/
<sunbird> sad
<sil2100> elopio: so, the actual fix is needed in the toolkit?
<elopio> sil2100: yes it is
<sunbird> i've rooted a bunch of devices before, an di've always been able to get back to the bootloader, but not now. any ideas?
<elopio> the problem is on the test, that assumes too much.
<sil2100> elopio: just to understand, it can be worked-around in gallery, right?
<elopio> sil2100: it can, yes.
<elopio> I can override the default behavior of the test.
<sil2100> elopio: ok, so... I would propose this: could you work it around in gallery temporary and fill ina fix  in UITK as well?
<sil2100> Since releasing UITK might take longer (as we need to run like all APs)
<sil2100> And it would be nice if the issue wouldn't cloud real possible problems in the meantime
<sil2100> Since if I understand correctly, it's not a problem in the actual behvior, but in something what autopilot does, right?
<elopio> sil2100: yes. https://bugs.launchpad.net/gallery-app/+bug/1324556
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1324556 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "The header autopilot helper will fail if the parent is not called MainView" [Undecided,In progress]
<elopio> I'll propose branches to both.
<sil2100> elopio: you're our hero
<sil2100> Thanks
<artmello> elopio: np :)
<sil2100> ;)
<artmello> robotfuel: thx
<elopio> sil2100: well, I was the one who broke it. So I'm a lame hero.
<balloons> elopio, the UITK is an amazing accomplishment..
<balloons> keep your hero status :-)
<sil2100> elopio: if you have the fix pushed into gallery, could you poke sergiusens and popey to push it out to the store?
<sil2100> We could kick a new image then
<elopio> sil2100: working on it.
 * ogra_ hugs elopio 
<ogra_> awesome !
<zeorin_> Hi all, just want to mention that despite many times being told many times here it's not possible, I have Ubuntu Touch installed on a grouper (Nexus 7 2012, wifi only), which is deprecated.
<ogra_> zeorin_, who said it is not possible ?
<zeorin_> ubuntu-device-flash --channel=stable worked
<zeorin_> ubuntu-device-flash --channel=devel has no images available
<ogra_> it is not supported and we will not care for bugs from it ...
<ogra_> but it is surely possible with the old images
<zeorin_> but the manual install method works with the images available from these instuctions https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install#Manual_Download_.26_Installation
<zeorin_> I currently have Utopic (14.10) installed.
<balloons> jdstrand, I tweaked music to do what was requested, but I still see some apparmor errors :-(  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7544237/
<balloons> calendar too; http://paste.ubuntu.com/7544305/
<sil2100> ogra_: would be nice if we could get gallery released and an image built before mterry's greeter...
<ogra_> well
<balloons> jdstrand, the click.rules file seems updated properly
<ogra_> sil2100, i'm just scared that then something else breaks again before the greeter landed
<mterry> :)
<jdstrand> balloons: ok, let me look
<sil2100> ogra_: we won't wait for the test results, I just want to like have an image building before the greeter just to make sure, just hope gallery will be released in like the nearest 20-30 minutes...
<jdstrand> balloons: ok, so, seems like .config wasn't created correctly
<sil2100> Since mterry wants to QA sign-off greeter anyway
<sil2100> So we might have some time still
<ogra_> sil2100, ok, thats fine then
<jdstrand> balloons: the others are really mocking up what the music app should access since mediascanner never ran
<jdstrand> that one is a harder problem, but the music app should also be the outlier
<balloons> jdstrand, yea, I moved to calendar to simplify things to see what was wrong.. no mediascanner there
<jdstrand> right
<jdstrand> were there denials with the calendar?
<ogra_> sil2100, though i'm just seeing cjwatson talk about procps issues in another channel ... we should probably wait with an image build until we are sure the archive is ok again
<balloons> jdstrand, yes, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7544305/
<jdstrand> I imagine probably with .config. do you have a branch?
<sil2100> ogra_: ok, right... damn, a bad day for image builds it seems
<ogra_> well, for the archive rather ...
 * ogra_ guesses desktop users that use debs suffered more today :)
<balloons> jdstrand, lp:~nskaggs/ubuntu-calendar-app/fix-ap-env-setup
<ogra_> sil2100, oh, i see in -devel that it was catched by -proposed ... so we should be good
<jdstrand> balloons: ah, tempdir is ~/autopilot/fakeenv. you wanted it as ~/autopilot/fakeenv/<something>/
<jdstrand> balloons: basically, do the mkdirs after running TempDir
<jdstrand> balloons: and use what TempDir creates as the parent of all these paths
<jdstrand> example rule:
<jdstrand> owner @{HOME}/autopilot/fakeenv/*/.cache/@{APP_PKGNAME}/ rw,
<balloons> jdstrand, I figured it was something simple.. critical thinking is a challenge today :-) Tweaking now
<jdstrand> hehe
<cwayne1> ted: Wellark: ping, any chance someone could take a look at this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/savilerow/+bug/1324296  it's quite important to be fixed for MAE
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1324296 in ubuntu-keyboard "Password prompt is shown repeatedly after properly entering the password using pinyin input method" [Undecided,New]
<balloons> jdstrand, ok made some tweaks, but still see apparmor errors http://paste.ubuntu.com/7544447/
<balloons> everything is pushed
<balloons> jdstrand, it seems we still need the APP_PKGNAME in there, so I guess that's on me
<jdstrand> balloons: yeah, seems like just need to keep recreated the test environment so the apps can start creating their own directories rather than their parent dirs
<jdstrand> I'm a bit surprised by media-art coming in, but seems to be needed
<Wellark> cwayne1: pong
<cwayne1> Wellark: any possibility of looking at this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/savilerow/+bug/1324296
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1324296 in ubuntu-keyboard "Password prompt is shown repeatedly after properly entering the password using pinyin input method" [Undecided,New]
<jdstrand> balloons: (essentially a click app is never expected to be launched within a totally empty environment-- all these things get created long before a click app starts, and we don't want to allow these accesses because it weakens security)
<jdstrand> balloons: another thought that might work better in terms of maintenance is instead of creating all this hidden dirs in the TempDir, to copy all of the existing '.' dirs into the TempDir
<jdstrand> s/this/these/
<balloons> jdstrand, well, the issue with cloning the environment is end up with old application data in there
<jdstrand> balloons: you just remove TempDir after the test run
<jdstrand> tests*
<jdstrand> you want to do that anyway I would think
<balloons> jdstrand, I meant data from the old home.. Or I am missing what you are saying. Are you saying to copy /home into the temp home or something else?
<jdstrand> I was saying something like 'cp -a $HOME/.[a-zA-Z0-9]* $HOME/autopilot/fakeenv/$TempDir/'
<balloons> jdstrand, right.. so won't that also copy the configs for the click apps.. thus we don't have a pristine environment
<jdstrand> that way you use what is already created and you don't have to worry about all the new stuff being added (ie, you don't have to maintain what you put in to TempDir as often)
<Wellark> cwayne1: the secret agent passes the text from the prompt unchecked and unmodified to network-manager and if the prompt is poppping up again it means that NM didn't like what was entered to the prompt
<Wellark> cwayne1: do you have this running somewhere? maybe I could pop by and take a look
<jdstrand> balloons: true, you'd want to remove those if you went that route
<jdstrand> maybe it wouldn't save a lot
<cwayne1> Wellark: i wasn't invited to malta unfortunately :)
<balloons> jdstrand, right, I mean I could specify what to remove, but that's not much better than were we where with moving files around (backup/restore)
<sil2100> elopio: how's it progressing?
<jdstrand> it might if you could make some assumptions (rm ~/.config/com.*)
<Wellark> cwayne1: ;(
<robru> mterry, so sil2100 says that he usually uses om26er for QA signoffs in this TZ but he's not around. we'll have to tackle jfunk and get him to allocate somebody
<cwayne1> Wellark: so i wonder if maybe it's an ubuntu-keyboard issue then
<jdstrand> it wouldn't be as robust as I initially was thinking, but might be better
<cwayne1> Elleo: hey, would this seem like a keyboard issue maybe? https://bugs.launchpad.net/savilerow/+bug/1324296
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1324296 in ubuntu-keyboard "Password prompt is shown repeatedly after properly entering the password using pinyin input method" [Undecided,New]
<balloons> jdstrand, is APP_PKGNAME not an env var?
<Wellark> cwayne1: could you check out lp:unity-notifications and run examples/sd-example-password-entry.py
<elopio> sil2100: almost there
<cwayne1> Wellark: on the phone?
<Elleo> cwayne1: not sure, it's possible that the text isn't getting committed since the pinyin keyboard always has suggestions enabled; I have a feeling there was a bug relating to text not getting commited when changing field
<Elleo> although I thought that had been fixed
<cwayne1> Elleo: any logs i could get or anything i could do to verify whats the problem?
<Elleo> cwayne1: well you can run maliit-server with MALIIT_DEBUG=true for some debug info, not sure if there'd be any output that'd help here though
<sil2100> mterry, davmor2: so, we usually ask for QA sign-off only on traincon0, but there's nothing bad with a lander asking for that in other occassions if he's not sure if he can assure for nothing-broken
<sil2100> mterry, davmor2: but that's up to the lander if he wants to wait or not
<jdstrand> balloons: no, but APP_ID is. APP_PKGNAME=split(APP_ID, '_')[0]
<Elleo> cwayne1: aha, just did a quick text in the contacts app and it seems preedit stuff does get commited if you change field but it doesn't if you click a button
<balloons> jdstrand, the sad part is I don't know the APP_ID until I launch the app, which by then is too late
<Wellark> cwayne1: yes, on the phone.
<Wellark> cwayne1: with that input method
<cwayne1> Elleo: hm, so is that fixable?
<Wellark> cwayne1: you can branch the repo on your desktop and adb push that one file to the phone
<jdstrand> balloons: why do you need APP_PKGNAME? to clean out a cloned dir in TempDir?
<Elleo> cwayne1: yeah, just seeing what signals the keyboard gets under those circumstances to see if we can commit
<balloons> jdstrand, I guess I'm getting lost on how we fix the issue. apparmor is still complaining the app is making dirs under /home/phablet/autopilot/fakeenv/tmpcky05tii/*.  However, the app should be allowed to write to things under this directory, so long as it's under the app pkgname
<jdstrand> balloons: right so, the app is allowed to create:
<jdstrand> /home/phablet/autopilot/fakeenv/tmpcky05tii/.config/$APP_PKGNAME
<jdstrand> so you don't have to
<jdstrand> the app is not allowed to create:
<jdstrand> /home/phablet/autopilot/fakeenv/tmpcky05tii/.config/
<jdstrand> so you have to
<jdstrand> if you look at the denial, you can see which directories you need to create. you shouldn't have to worry at all about APP_PKGNAME for creating dirs, cause the app itself will
<balloons> jdstrand, ahh.. right.. so all these sub dirs the app is trying to create I need to provide. However, that can get huge with subdirs
<jdstrand> balloons: also note that directories end with '/' in apparmor logs
<balloons> hence our conversation.. whew I'm slow today. So fine, is there a master list somewhere of what the /home env looks like for an app?
<jdstrand> balloons: right, which is why I thought it might be easier to clone (and prune)
<jdstrand> balloons: we know that APP_PKGNAME starts with com.ubuntu. and com.canonical. which could be useful for pruning a cloned dir
<balloons> jdstrand, yes if you go the pruning route, you have to know everything that could cause you to mess up.. it's just not as clean
<balloons> for instance music uses mediascanner which lives in it's own location.. still perhaps it's the way to go
<balloons> I'll play a bit
<dednick> boiko: hi. have you taken a look at the call hint request for the telephony-service?
<mpt> awe_, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityAndPrivacySettings#SIM_PIN
<mpt> awe_, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityAndPrivacySettings?action=diff&rev2=40&rev1=39
<awe_> thanks mpt!
<balloons> jdstrand, ok so as proof of concept, it seems to be working now. I don't see errors anymore
<balloons> I just kept creating the dirs.. now we'll have to decide how to maintain it
<mpt> cyphermox, just curious, do you have a reference for ad-hoc networks actually delivering malware?
<cyphermox> sure, hold on
<mpt> (as opposed to just causing Windows XP to set up a network with the same name)
<jdstrand> balloons: nice! :)
<cyphermox> mpt: I checked, seems like there is only free public wifi in nm-applet; but: http://www.npr.org/2010/10/09/130451369/the-zombie-network-beware-free-public-wifi
<cyphermox> this kinds of networks can just be abused anyway
<mpt> cyphermox, “Unintentionally creating or connecting to the ad hoc network isn't inherently harmful, despite its virus-like spread. It does, however, provide an access point for hackers to come in and check out the user's files.” By which they mean the Windows XP user that created the network.
<cyphermox> indeed
<cyphermox> however, it's easy enough for someone to make use of such a network for malicious purposes, depending on what is exposed on it
<cyphermox> (on the device that connects to it)
<mpt> How is that different from any other ad-hoc network though?
<sil2100_> elopio: hi! Sorry to poke again, but I was disconnected - is there any progress?
<elopio> sil2100_: yes. waiting for jenkins to confirm that it works
<elopio> https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/gallery-app/workaround1324556-get_header/+merge/221415
<elopio> sil2100_: but the workaround is extremely ugly. Autopilot messes with the inheritance making it too hard to override.
<elopio> so I would recommend to wait for the proper fix.
<balloons> jdstrand, so, migrating to music, I see apparmor denial trying to open the mediascanner db.. it's not under the appname dir ofc
<balloons> here's the 3 errors; it's the third; http://paste.ubuntu.com/7544803/
<sil2100_> elopio: I would say it's good enough, it's well documented as a workaround, and since you also will push a merge for the right fix we might even try incorporating it to the already-prepared UITK landing
<sil2100_> elopio: so that this could land tomorrow
<sil2100_> popey: are you still around?
<Tassadar> rsalveti: hi, did you have time to look at those two commits for hammerhead's kernel?
<balloons> jdstrand, anyways, I'm curious why the app can't even do an open operation on the db.. it will certainly need to be able to read it
<popey> sil2100_: ya
<cwayne1> mterry: is the split greeter stuff going to land this week?
<mterry> cwayne1, yeah... maybe tonight (malta time)
<cwayne1> okay, so then that would enable getting system language from accountsservice right?
<mterry> cwayne1, yeah for the greeter session yeah
<cwayne1> mterry: i thought it was going to take the system locale from there as well?
<mterry> cwayne1, uh isn't the user session already grabbing language from AS?
<mterry> cwayne1, we can't change system language via AS
<mterry> cwayne1, but greeter pays attention to user's language in AS
<cwayne1> last time i asked for how to set language, i was told to set it in ~/.pam_environment, not AS
<mterry> cwayne1, yes...  I think AS is a copy of pam_environment's info?   I'm actually not sure where system-settings stuffs the language such that it gets used next time
<macer_> hello
<macer_> anyone here
<macer_> does anyone know how to develop for ubuntu
<macer_> while running mac os
<macer_> i don't want to run a VM
<balloons> ping tyhicks
<jdstrand> balloons: so the mediascanner needs adjustments to the click-rules file
<jdstrand> s/mediascanner/mediascanner access/
<balloons> hey jdstrand
<balloons> jdstrand, I'm concerned because I'm also seeing apparmor errors for 'open' and 'mknod' operations
<jdstrand> this is where having a second user would have made things easier. basically, there are additional accesses in the policy group to things in ~/.config that are now being redirected into fakeenv
<balloons> jdstrand, well, hmm.. technically if things get autopkg'd properly, a second user might not be near the issue it was
<balloons> since the test would be properly self-contained and easily provisioned to a new user
<jdstrand> so those rules also have to be added to fakeenv, *but* if the app is supposed to be tested under confinement, we shouldn't just automatically add them to the policy unless they were in the app's policy when not directed
<jdstrand> right
<jdstrand> there might be an alternative
<balloons> right.. we can't add policy just for testing :-)
<jdstrand> no, the alternative won't work. I was thinking that we could use an alias rule, but that has to happen in the preamble
<jdstrand> what would work is a symlink
<jdstrand> ln -s /home/phablet/.cache/mediascanner-2.0 /home/phablet/autopilot/fakeenv/tmp_7dfprxt/.cache/mediascanner-2.0
<jdstrand> the symlink gets resolved to /home/phablet/.cache/mediascanner-2.0 so the policy doesn't have to change. but, it is using the actual data (but, in this case it is ro)
<balloons> jdstrand, I also noticed something very odd.. Calculator which doesn't use any of this fakery was blowing up with apparmor errors trying to play around in tmp dirs it didn't create
<jdstrand> I'd need to see the errors
<jdstrand> err, denials
<balloons> I don't want to sidetrack the discussion..heh but http://paste.ubuntu.com/7546195/ is an example
<balloons> I just removed the entire fakeenv folder and the tests seem happier now.
<jdstrand> that is using fakeenv... and it is the same issue
<balloons> jdstrand, but it's not.. this is weird
<jdstrand> the xdg dirs had to be set or left over from a previous run or something
<balloons> jdstrand, ahh.. that's it
<balloons> I'll bet it's leftover indeed.. the cleanup didn't happen when it crashes
 * jdstrand was referring to the environment (which is likely also true)
<balloons> ok, anyways back to it.. so you are thinking of using a symlink
<jdstrand> the symlink will work, absolutely and doesn't have the issues with the additional policy, but, it does mean using the actual files. that is perhaps ok- before it was all user files, fakeenv is totally clean, symlinks with fakeenv is in between
<jdstrand> you can just : ln -sf $HOME/.config/<some dir>/ $HOME/autopilot/fakeenv/tmp.../.config/<some dir>/
<jdstrand> for all the dirs that you encounter issues with that aren't the app specific directories
<balloons> well of course for mediascanner, we are actually attempting to supply our own db.. we can't reuse the existing.. it's the point of isolating :-)
<jdstrand> right, but in this case, maybe it is ok to use the existing-- it is ro access. it depends on what you test, or if the db can become corrupted in test runs
<jdstrand> that likely isn't ideal. you could move the original aside, mock the new one, run the test and then put the other one back
<jdstrand> that is doable, but an error could leave the db out of place (you would also want to be sure not to overwrite the backup if it exists)
<balloons> jdstrand, for music at least, the primary purpose of the isolation besides providing a clean env, is to allow us to create a known music library. We do this by supplying the music files and the db entries
<balloons> jdstrand, your suggestion of moving, mocking, and replacing is exactly how we originally did things. This is fragile and indeed has caused us issues
<balloons> this feels a bit like it's gotten more complex
<jdstrand> balloons: a rule could be added for the music library. while it would be correct for music-app (for now, soon it will use dbus with the new mediascanner apparmor integration), it would not be correct for say, the calendar
<jdstrand> yeah :/
<jdstrand> it could be made to work, but there are some limitations
<balloons> jdstrand, well ideally what we do can be applied universally
<jdstrand> yep
<jdstrand> with the route we've taken, we need to mirror the apparmor rules for unredirected access to redirected, but only the ones that are specified in the profile
<balloons> well, what is this mediascanner apparmor integration you speak of?
<balloons> could music stay unconfined until this was all in place?
<jdstrand> rather than accessing the db directly, it accesses it over dbus (I think)
<balloons> ahh.. interesting
<jdstrand> it could, but we will hit this issue with something else
<balloons> filemanager :-)
<jdstrand> it isn't confined yet, (but should be)
<jdstrand> maybe serguisens worked to confine it. I know we talked about it
<balloons> jdstrand, right.. but the same issues will happen there. The mocking works for now because it's unconfined
<jdstrand> yeah
<pmcgowan> jdstrand, hey, since you are here, does system-settings app need to have any apparmor permissions like to access ofono or urfkill type stuff, or since its unconfined it doesnt need them
<ahayzen__> balloons, i think the new new mediascanner2 uses dbus...but i was hitting apparmor issues when attempting to test the silo :/
<ahayzen__> balloons, there were a few typos that broke things
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: right now system-settings is unconfined and considered trusted. however, ofono is going to be light confinement very soon that only allows certain apps to talk to it. system-settings could be added to that list if needed
<jdstrand> s/to be/to have/
<pmcgowan> jdstrand, ok it will need that
 * jdstrand adds task to bug
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: is the source package 'system-settings'?
<pmcgowan> ubuntu-system-settings
<jdstrand> ah, someone already added it
<sil2100> mterry_, Saviq: hi guys, any news on the greeter split?
<mterry_> sil2100, last minute problem in testing a fix I wrote today, I am rewriting it.  You had another big silo you wanted to land?  Maybe land that now, and I'll have split tomorrow
<balloons> ahayzen__, jdstrand I'm thinking of pushing the an updated version of music, with the current mocking and unconfined.. The ultimate solution is going to be a bit more though, but we need an update to hit the store this week
<sil2100> mterry_: ACK, the other big silo was from ricmm - but it's not set as ready
<sil2100> And I'm not sure if ricmm is around to give me a +1 on that
<ahayzen__> balloons, will this be much easier when we move to mediascanner2 ?
<ahayzen__> balloons, and that is using dbus?
<jdstrand> balloons: that's fine. starting to think the old method (or a combination of it and some things we learned) is likely the path of least resistance until new user is in place
<balloons> ahayzen__, not at all.. but in theory it might become possible. As it stands, apparmor configs are getting complicated. It would be best to have everything in place as it should be.. I don't want to pursue interim apparmor solutions
<balloons> jdstrand, right.. I'm not sure how painful it will be for everyone to have a test user..
<ahayzen__> balloons, ah ok ... i guess whtever is the easiest solution until the proper one can be found...as you said we need to push to the store ASAP due to the demos next week
<balloons> ahayzen__, so I'll pull trunk and give it a whirl.. That way something will be up no matter
<ahayzen__> balloons, cool, will we be able to pull ur changes into our mediascanner2 incase so it will be ready to land as well?
<balloons> ahayzen__, I'm basically just releasing trunk as-is, unless something is broken
<jdstrand> balloons: eg, 1. if ~/bak doesn't exist, mkdir ~/bak && mv ~/* ~/bak 2. create/m[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[1~[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[B[B[A[Bock all the dirs/etc you need 3. run test 4. restore from back up
<ahayzen__> balloons, ah ok but unconfined?
<jdstrand> erf
<balloons> ahayzen__, yes, with that one change :-)
<ahayzen__> balloons, cool
<jdstrand> balloons: 1. if ~/bak doesn't exist, mkdir ~/bak && mv ~/* ~/bak else rm !~/bak 2. create/mock all the dirs/etc you need 3. run test 4. restore from back up
<balloons> ahayzen__, so it'll be a simple mp.. I'll probably ask for you to approve
<ahayzen__> balloons, :)
<balloons> jdstrand, yep we have a set of try;except;else blocks we did that with.
<jdstrand> if you do that, it is fairly robust. the test harness could be sure to restore from ~/bak
<balloons> calculator still uses it
<jdstrand> well, I guess it is the same process. if you traceback, you are left with ~/bak, but the above rights itself next time
<jdstrand> I see
<balloons> jdstrand, yea, we just left it inside the app dir itself however, not ~/bak
<balloons> like ~/.local/share/com.ubuntu.calculator/backup
<jdstrand> the idea here is to do the fakeenv idea without actually changing XDG*
<balloons> I think we evolved to blowing away everything.. not sure
<jdstrand> right. we could do quite complicated things in the test harness (the thing that runs aa-clickhook --include.../click.rules)
<jdstrand> such as cp click.rules $tmpdir/click.rules, then sed the profile in /var/lib/apparmor/profiles/click_com.ubuntu.music_music_0.1.234 > $tmpdir/profile
<jdstrand> that would accomodate actually using fakeenv as you have it now
<jdstrand> basically you create a new apparmor profile directly based on the existing one
<jdstrand> doing sed on anything that was redirected
<jdstrand> then load that profile in to the kernel
<jdstrand> then at cleanup, just load the profile in /var/lib/apparmor/profiles/...
<jdstrand> (harness cleanup)
<jdstrand> click.rules could go back to what it was. the scripting to get that right would not be trivial, but should be nearly maintenance free
<jdstrand> you get to keep the phablet user, fakeenv, etc
<jdstrand> if done right, it should be a reasonable representation of the apparmor profile
<jdstrand> food for thought
 * jdstrand steps away for a few
<ChloeWolfieGirl> is the HUD still going to be a thing in Ubuntu touch? Just the new bottom edge+HUD doesn't look like it would work well together but I'd miss the HUD if it goes completely
<tyhicks> balloons: hey - did you still need something from me or did jd strand help you with everything?
<nik90_> ChloeWolfieGirl: we don't know what's happening to the HUD. But right now the focus is on the bottom panel. I guess time will tell what happens to the HUD
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Nik
<ChloeWolfieGirl> nik90_,  fair enough, Some of the stuff I've seen look really cool, but I'd still like the HUD for alot of the advantage's it gives you, I think Openness, scopes, gestures and HUD are the 4 biggest selling points of Ubuntu Touch!
<nik90_> ChloeWolfieGirl: agreed
<hatten> has anybody successfully triple-booted an HP touchpad with cyanogenmod, ubuntu, and webos?
<mhall119> that sounds like work
<alfonsojon_> Hello
<alfonsojon_> I'm on utopic #50 on my nexus 4
<alfonsojon_> and it generally is running like molasses in antarctica
<alfonsojon_> what can I do to speed things up a bit?
<alfonsojon> What's the best channel to flash?
<alfonsojon> trusty?
<Hatten> Has anybody had experience with Ubuntu Touch and the HP Touchpad?
<alfonsojon> Hatten: No, but they both have Touch in the name if that helps
 * alfonsojon is being useless
<Hatten> haha, good one.
<alfonsojon> What OS does the Touchpad run?
<Hatten> I have it dual booting WebOS and CyanogenMod Android
<alfonsojon> If it can boot CyanogenMod
<alfonsojon> It can probably boot Ubuntu Touch (provided the ROM exists)
<alfonsojon> if it does not exist, it can probably be built.
<alfonsojon> (lots of probably)
<Hatten> It exists, I'm just wondering if anybody's tried it before.
#ubuntu-touch 2014-05-30
<Hatten> What devices (if any) have you used with ubuntu touch?
<alfonsojon> I have the Nexus 4
<alfonsojon> Runs like molasses
<Hatten> I see
<alfonsojon> In fact, right before you joined
<alfonsojon> I said "I'm on utopic #50 on my nexus 4, and it generally is running like molasses in antarctica. what can I do to speed things up a bit?"
<Hatten> Ah, I see.
<Hatten> Well, it's not exactly a consumer-ready OS yet.
<alfonsojon> I know, but I had high hopes.
<alfonsojon> Shot down, of course.
<alfonsojon> Still cool though.
<Hatten> Naturally. It's presented well
<Hatten> But lacks execution at this point
<alfonsojon> At least it looks pretty
<alfonsojon> I like the UX.
<Hatten> It looks beautiful. I can't wait for it to be on the consumer market.
<alfonsojon> Me neither.
<alfonsojon> I am also hoping they do something Blackberry-esque and add some sort of Android functionality
<alfonsojon> "Favorite app not available? Convert the .apk"
<Hatten> Definitely.
<alfonsojon> I've noticed that Blackberry OS 10.2 and Ubuntu Touch take a lot of cues from each other.
<Hatten> They are quite similar, yes.
<Hatten> well, going to attempt to install it over on my touchpad.
<alfonsojon> Goodl uck.
<alfonsojon> Flash the stable channel
<alfonsojon> When it tells you to run
<alfonsojon> ubuntu-device-flash --channel=devel --bootstrap
<alfonsojon> Run this instead
<alfonsojon> ubuntu-device-flash --channel=stable --bootstrap
<Hatten> Will do.
<alfonsojon> The experience has been much better on stable so far.
<alfonsojon> I'm experimenting right now, just installed today.
<JqS99> I'm excited about Ubuntu Touch, but can't find anything about it, except that it's in Dev.  It's been there for a while.  Does anyone know if any progress has been made?
<Hatten> It's more of a proof of concept. If you're looking to make a switch over and use it as your daily OS on your mobile, don't.
<JqS99> I was thinking of playing around with it.  I have a cheap RCA Tablet that I'd like to try it on
<JqS99> I also have a nexus 7
<Hatten> I'm currently adding it over to my HP Touchpad.
<Hatten> It's good to play with
<JqS99> I have an Asus R7 that I'd like to try it on as well
<JqS99> Are there any other distros that are built for tablets?
<Hatten> There's a whole list, let me link you.
<Hatten> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/
<Hatten> There you go, JqS99
<JqS99> sorry for nagging, but I saw the video for it, and got all excited about it last year.  It looks pretty dang awesome
<JqS99> I'm actually looking at the devices now
<frecel> is anyone awake?
<frecel> how do I manually push a click package to my phone?
<Mirv> frecel: adb push file.click /home/phablet, and adb shell ; su - phablet ; pkcon local-install file.click
<frecel> Mirv thanks
<cyphermox> jhodapp: do you know how music-app chooses its audio sink?
<jhodapp> cyphermox, it does so by playbin (the sink caps and priority), but there's also an env var one can set to explicitly set it
<jhodapp> cyphermox, why do you aks?
<jhodapp> ask
<cyphermox> playbin, is that android stuff or our stuff?
<cyphermox> because it's not switching when it should ;)
<jhodapp> cyphermox, it's a gstreamer sink, it's on the Ubuntu side
<jhodapp> cyphermox, it's using pulsesink
<cyphermox> aye
<cyphermox> we wrote that?
<jhodapp> cyphermox, no that's stock: http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/data/doc/gstreamer/head/gst-plugins-good-plugins/html/gst-plugins-good-plugins-pulsesink.html
<cyphermox> ah
<cyphermox> then it ought to do the right thing...
<jhodapp> cyphermox, can you show me what's happening?
<cyphermox> sure
<cyphermox> let me double-check
<jhodapp> k
<cyphermox> yeah, be there in a sec
<dobey> cjwatson: hrmm, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/click/+bug/1324802
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1324802 in click (Ubuntu) "Re-installing a pre-installed app after removal breaks on reboot" [Undecided,New]
<jdstrand> popey: fyi, if you see the soundcloud scope come through the store, let me handle it. (pete-woods will be uploading; he and I are preparing a demo)
<jdstrand> popey: hi btw :)
<jdstrand> sergiusens, mhall119, beuno: fyi ^
<jdstrand> I think a alerted all the regular reviewers that are online
<sergiusens> jdstrand: ack
 * jdstrand is preparing a branch of click-reviewers-tools for scopes too
<sergiusens> jdstrand: sounds like a cool demo :-)
<jdstrand> sergiusens: when you are out of your meeting can you see me?
<sergiusens> jdstrand: sure
<jdstrand> (related to this)
<jdstrand> thanks
<popey> jdstrand: kk
<cjwatson> dobey: uhhhhh
<cjwatson> dobey: will need to grab you at some point and have a look, if you can reproduce it
<dobey> cjwatson: yep. i did so on my n5 before reporting it
<jhodapp> cyphermox,GST_DEBUG=*pulse*:5  CORE_UBUNTU_MEDIA_SERVICE_VIDEO_SINK_NAME=mirsink media-hub-server
<jhodapp> cyphermox, make sure that you do a "stop media-hub" before running a manual instance, otherwise music-app will connect to the first instance of media-hub and you'll get weird behavior
<davmor2> Morning all
<cjwatson> dobey: trapped in meetings but are you generally in ... was it 2a?
<dobey> cjwatson: yep
<cjwatson> dobey: ok, will try to get round at some point today
<dobey> ok
<dobey> it's pretty easy to reproduce
<davmor2> ogra_: does that mean we all blame pitti currently for the breakages?
<davmor2> :D
<ogra_> davmor2, well, it just exposes older breakage that pitti didnt expect when syncing that stuff from debian ...
<davmor2> ogra_: is that a polite way of saying yes we all blame pitti now ;)
<ogra_> hahaha
<rsalveti> cyphermox: to check for touch, check for /usr/bin/ubuntu-touch-session in default.pa
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday, and happy Loomis Day! :-D
<dbarth> hi
<dbarth> i'm looking for a way to change kernel boot options
<dbarth> and set the memory to just 1G
<dbarth> where in the boot process can i change that?
<davmor2> dbarth: on device or on emulator?
<dbarth> davmor2: device if possible
<dbarth> i can't find my way around the various parts of the process
<davmor2> ogra_: ^
<davmor2> sil2100: can you point ogra_ at this incase he missed it please :)
<cyphermox> rsalveti: aye, thanks
<ogra_> dbarth, with you in a minute ... we have tools for this
<davmor2> ogra_: thanks dude :)
<ogra_> dbarth, on the device we ship append-cmdline-arg/remove-cmdline-arg ... just use them with the arg you want to add/remove
<dbarth> ah
<dbarth> ah cool
<dbarth> ok, trying that
<dbarth> hmm, so i went: append-cmdline-arg mem=1024M
<dbarth> and after reboot, i'm stuck on the google logo
<ogra_> dbarth, you are not on image #54, are you ?
<dbarth> was something like #51 52 maybe
<ogra_> (there is some massive breakage on this image, you might see some fallout here that we didnt have yet)
<dbarth> how can i take control of the device without adb shell?
<dbarth> is there a low level serial i can use?
<ogra_> only from recovery ... and no, there is no serial (unless you solder a special cable yourself)
<dbarth> hmm, i'll keep the iron aside for now ;)
<ogra_> :)
<mzanetti> ogra_: is the situation with the writable image resolved? I'd need to reflash and upgrade from a ppa
<ogra_> mzanetti, a hack is building in the archive currently, for now flash with --revision 53
<mzanetti> ogra_: yeah, tried that, but then the dist-upgrade I need to do pulls in the breakage
<mzanetti> I can probably cherry-pick the packages I need... will try that
<ogra_> (will still be a while since the hack needs to propagate through the archive before we can even start an image build)
<mzanetti> ok, thanks
<ogra_> mzanetti, try disabling the main archive from sources.list
<mzanetti> ah, good idea
<ybon> since one day, I've no more GSM connection, not even the "Unlock Sim" menu when I switch on my phone, anyone has already heard about this?
<ybon> I've tried my SIM card on another phone, it works
<ybon> and I've upgraded this morning on #50 (I was on #44) just in case, but still the same
<rickspencer3> bzoltan, on bug #1324555, your diagnosis did not seem to be the issue, can you please take a look?
<ubot5> bug 1324555 in qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "Run application on Device does not work on emulator" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1324555
<ybon> humm, I've just reinstalled the devel channel, and I don't have the "network" panel on the top-down menu anymore :/
<mterry> ogra_, if we wanted to try to land silos today, are we still good for that?
<ybon> restarted, "network" panel is back, but still no "unlock sim" in the menu :/
<awe_> ybon, is your SIM locked?
<awe_> also what image did you flash?
<awe_> 53 or earlier should work
<ybon> awe_: I don't have the menu to unlock the SIM
<ybon> I've flashed 14.10#50
<ogra_> mterry, not before image 55 has built and done its tests ... ~3h to go i guess ...
<awe_> ybon, but your SIM *is* locked, correct?
<ybon> in the indicators, I don't even see "SIM locked" like it was since #44 image, I see the GSM indicator, grey
<ybon> awe_: yes
<ybon> awe_: at least, I can't phone or send SMS or anything
<ogra_> sil2100, robru, ^^^ can you handle mterry as soon as we are ready ?
<sil2100> ogra_: sure
<awe_> Wellark, was "Unlock SIM" removed from the network menu in prep for the split Greeter landing?
<sil2100> ogra_, mterry: keeping that on my radar!
<ogra_> thx :)
<awe_> ybon, it may have been removed prematurely.  You can unlock your SIM manually by using a script
<awe_> hold on a sec and I'll get you the command
<ybon> thanks :)
<awe_> ybon, adb into the phone, and run the command: /usr/share/ofono/scripts/enter-pin pin <your pin>
<awe_> this should unlock
<ybon> dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.ofono.Error.InvalidFormat: Argument format is not recognized
<ybon> do you want the full stacktrace?
<ybon> I may be missing the pin_type
<ybon> this is what the help of the script says:
<ybon> /usr/share/ofono/scripts/enter-pin [PATH] pin_type pin
<ybon> but I don't know what [PATH] should be
<awe_> ybon, so an actual example would be "enter-pin pin 1234"
<ybon> that's what I've done intially
<ybon> but I got this error
<ybon> if I type enter-pin 1234 I've the help message
<Wellark> awe_: should not have been
<ybon> meaning that I'm missing some command line argument
<ybon> what [PATH] expected to be?
<awe_> ybon, you don't need path
<ybon> ok
<awe_> but you need pin_type which is "pin"
<awe_> enter-pin pin xxxx
<ybon> this gives me the error I pasted before
<ybon> "Argument format is not recognized"
<awe_> Wellark, well ybon flashed image 50 and there's no Unlock PIN command in the network manu
<awe_> s/manu/menu/
<Wellark> awe_: ok. I will give it a spin
<awe_> thanks
<awe_> I know it's supposed to land in the greeter, but am surprised it's not in the menu anymore.  Is it supposed to be dynamic?
<awe_> ( ie. is it only supposed to appear if the SIM is PIN locked )
<Wellark> yes. it should only be visible if the sim is locked
<ybon> well, the "Unlock PIN" disappeared yesterday, when I still was in #44, and I've tried to upgrade to #50 just in case
<ybon> oh, so maybe the phone thinks the SIM is unlocked when it's not?
<awe_> ybon, can you run 'list-modems' and pastebin it?
<ybon> yes
<ybon> bash: list-modems: command not found
<ybon> awe_: you mean when in adb shell, right?
<awe_> yes
<ybon> should I install some package on the phone?
<awe_> again you need to either /usr/share/ofono/scripts to your PATH
<awe_> or type the fully qualified path: /usr/share/ofono/scripts/list-modems
<ybon> oh, sorry
<awe_> the package is pre-installed, just not auto-added to PATH
<ybon> yep
<ybon> pastebing it
<ybon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7550491/
<creature> Hello. Can I customise the Unity gestures at all? For instance, I'd like it if 3-finger-swipe-left would be "Go to previous workspace".
<popey> jdstrand: click-reviewers-tools is telling me "'ubuntu-sdk-14.04' is not a supported framework"
<popey> jdstrand: this conflicts with https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Click/Frameworks and https://docs.google.com/a/popey.com/spreadsheets/d/1t_JGpg4r8BLluzfzmqa-gAbcKUjKUOufSCTSdPpFc5g/edit#gid=0
<awe_> ybon, looks like you're hitting a problem with urfkill
<awe_> cyphermox, what's the status of the urfkill race bug?
<ybon> ok
<awe_> ybon, please run /usr/share/ofono/scripts/online-modem
<awe_> the modem is offline
<ybon> ok
<cyphermox> awe_: silo 20
<ybon> awe_: Unlock sim is back! :)
<awe_> after onlining it, if you have a PIN defined, you *should* see the Unlock Pin menu item
<awe_> ybon, nice
<awe_> sorry about the trouble.  We're testing a fix for your problem now, and hopefully it'll land in the image early next week
<ybon> okay
<awe_> in the meanwhile, list-modems will tell you the state of the modem
<ybon> can I do something for help?
<awe_> and if it's not Online
<ybon> like giving some logs or whatever
<awe_> ybon, we're pretty sure we know what the issue is, and we have a fix pending
<ybon> okay, good news :)
<awe_> it's currently being tested
<ybon> thanks a lot for your help awe_ :)
<ybon> If I can do something to help, just ping me
<awe_> ybon, no problem
<awe_> Wellark, false alarm on your side
<popey> jdstrand: https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/791/ being the problem app
<beuno> jdstrand, how'd the demo go?
<ogra_> mterry, your silo is not set to ready yet ?
<mterry> ogra_, right.  Saviq is doing manual testing
<ogra_> ok
<ogra_> in about 1h we can land it ...
<pland> hey. sorry to be such a n00b but if there a reference info site on dual-booting ubuntu touch on android device? old site points to developer.ubuntu.com/start but that’s erasing android not dual booting
<pland> is this the right place? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/DualBootInstallation
<ogra_> pland, apparently
<pland> thanks ogra_
<jdstrand> beuno: it hasn't happened yet, however, it is on track :)
<beuno> jdstrand, the store didn't reject it then?
<jdstrand> nope
<jdstrand> I just pointed pete-woods at the normal interface
<jdstrand> and it worked
<jdstrand> I reviewed it, he had a tweak to do and uploaded again, I approved, it showed up in Available Applications
<jdstrand> beuno: there is some work to do, like you said, about it showing it with other apps. there was an issue with uninstalling (it never thinks it is installed) and something else, but the scopes team will be looking at that, filing bugs, etc
<jdstrand> beuno: but the hard part seems to be done, at least on the client
<jdstrand> (bugs aside)
<beuno> jdstrand, w00t
<jdstrand> (they also need to land a branch to not require a reboot for it to show up-- but the demo will have that branch)
<pete-woods> note that we aren't able to land new branches until after MAE
<AskUbuntu> UBUNTU touch DUALBOOT dualboot.sh install problem | http://askubuntu.com/q/474421
<mterry> Cimi, where you at bro?
<Cimi> mterry, I am in the terrace
<Cimi> mterry, does it work?
<lotuspsychje> anyone found a pdf reader for ubuntu touch yet?
<popey> lotuspsychje: frecel was working on one.
<lotuspsychje> popey: nice hope it working soon :p
<frecel> lotuspsychje: you have to nag people to make content hub work with html5 apps sooner
<lotuspsychje> frecel: what will your app name like?
<frecel> probably pdfViewer or pdfReader, something simple
<lotuspsychje> nice
<lotuspsychje> the smoothest one ive tested on android was foxitreader
<frecel> I use ezPDF Reader on android
<lotuspsychje> i loose android for good with new ubuntu touch :p
<lotuspsychje> that google play store is like a warzone for hackers
<frecel> well that's a little unfair, play store is much bigger and therefore harder to manage
<lotuspsychje> also true, but ill stick to ubuntu's security
<lotuspsychje> that liveRSS app is awesome, use it every day
<lotuspsychje> handy for fast browsing
<lotuspsychje> and opening the specific page
<alfonsojon_> What's the timeline for a general public release of Ubuntu Touch?
<popey> alfonsojon_: this year
<popey> (if you mean devices)
<mhall119> frecel: I think Content Hub is already supported for HTML5 apps: http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/html5/sdk-14.10/ContentHub/
<mhall119> alfonsojon: like popey said, devices should be later this year, the software has been available since early last year
<frecel> mhall119: I talked to daker, it doesn't work yet
<daker> frecel: hm ?
<frecel> daker: contenthub in html5 apps, it doesn't work yet, right?
<daker> frecel: i am not sure, but if the docs are there this means it "should" works
<daker> -s
<daker> frecel: ah i see what you mean
<daker> you are talking about the filepicker ?
<frecel> yes
<daker> yes you are right, for webapps/browser it works but for the HTML5 apps it doesn't since we need to switch to oxide
<daker> but just to be clear, the filepicker is différent from contenthub, you can invoke contenthub using Javascript
<daker> the filepicker is using contenthub, and the filepicker needs to be invoked when someone hit the "browser" input(file input)
<daker> this is done for the browser/webapps but not for HTML5 apps since we are still using qtwebkit
<frecel> is there a deadline for the switch to oxide?
<daker> frecel: i don't have control on that, alex it should done before the sprint in Malta(last week) but i think he hadn't time to do it
<daker> alex said*
<popey> frecel: "As Soon As Possible" I thought
<popey> https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg08323.html
<daker> popey: that's webapps not HTML5 apps
<popey> ah
<daker> webapp-container = webapps
<popey> i am easily confused ☻
<daker> ubuntu-html5-app-launcher = HTML5/cordova apps
<frecel> well can I point a webapp-container at a local file?
<daker> no
<daker> you need to set some regx rules
<daker> webapp-container http://m.example.com
<daker> or webapp-container --enable-back-forward --webappUrlPatterns=https?://mobile.twitter.com/*
<cwayne> Wellark: hi - would it be possible to implement the fix suggested by Elleo in https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-network/+bug/1324296?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1324296 in ubuntu-keyboard "Password prompt is shown repeatedly after properly entering the password using pinyin input method" [Undecided,New]
<frecel> daker: I get this http://i.imgur.com/W5CoHFD.png when I'm trying to use webapp-container
<popey> dbarth: ^^
<mhall119> daker: do you know the LP project for the G+ webapp? I need to file a bug
<popey> mhall119: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-webapps-googleplus
<mhall119> thanks popey
<mhall119> dbarth: kenvandine: not sure if this is a webapps thing or a content hub thing (or both): https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-webapps-googleplus/+bug/1324970
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1324970 in unity-webapps-googleplus (Ubuntu) "Can't upload photos to status" [Undecided,New]
<kenvandine> mhall119, ah... the g+ webapp doesn't have content_exchange policy
<kenvandine> dbarth, ^^
<dbarth> kenvandine: ah, indeed
<dbarth> kenvandine: that's an easy fix
<frecel> I keep getting this error and have no clue how to fix it, is there a bug or am I just doing something wrong
<frecel> https://code.launchpad.net/~frecel/+junk/heremaps
<frecel> popey:
 * popey branches
<popey> frecel: http://imgur.com/6BA3Fkb
<frecel> well thats odd
<frecel> are you running r50?
<popey> #56
<frecel> oh I'm on utopic not utopic-proposed
<mamenyaka> hi ogra_, have a moment?
<frecel> I think this means its time to get breakfast
<frecel> popey: updated to 56 and it still doesn't work
<frecel> I'm confused
<daker> frecel: what do you get ?
<frecel> daker: I'm getting this http://i.imgur.com/W5CoHFD.png
<frecel> when trying to run this https://code.launchpad.net/~frecel/+junk/heremaps
<popey> frecel: wonder if it's a region thing
<popey> move to the UK
<popey> WONTFIX
<frecel> popey: I will have to crash on your couch for a while until I find a job there :D
<frecel> also it works in a browser
<frecel> popey: but I'm thinking of applying for applying for the linux tech job at gog.com
<popey> oooh, that would be fun
<mamenyaka> can someone help me with a port? I'm getting black screen after boot, what should I check?
<popey> frecel: dbarth I am seeing apparmor failures when visiting here mobile site in frecel's webapp [Fri May 30 15:44:33 2014] type=1400 audit(1401466671.622:196): apparmor="DENIED" operation="mkdir" parent=1182 profile="com.ubuntu.developer.frecelto.heremaps_example_0.1" name="/home/phablet/.pki/" pid=25969 comm="Chrome_IOThread" requested_mask="c" denied_mask="c" fsuid=32011 ouid=32011
<popey> what's ".pki"?
<ahayzen> popey, Public Key Infrastructure?
<popey> i assume so, dunno why though
<popey> jdstrand: ^ something you know of?
<frecel> popey: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7552564/
<dbarth> popey: hmm
<dbarth> popey: yes, i've seen that ocassionally, but that didn't seem to affect the app
<popey> hmm
<popey> its odd that here works for me, but for frecel he gets an odd error http://i.imgur.com/W5CoHFD.png
<dbarth> popey: i was hoping it would get clarified once we get certificate confirmation dialog
<dbarth> s
<popey> from the same code
<dbarth> ah, that's a frank error here
<dbarth> what's his app again?
<dbarth> oh i see (just read the backlog)
<popey>  https://code.launchpad.net/~frecel/+junk/heremaps
<popey> yeah, i just did a "click build " of that, shoved onto my phone and ran it
<popey> it worked fine here.
<popey> frecel is in the snowy wastes of Canadia, so who knows what's going on there
<popey> oh, it works for him in a browser too!
<dbarth> yes, i verified that as well
<dbarth> i can't reproduce the weather conditions though
<dbarth> that seems weird
<dbarth> frecel: do you get that error because you have a user login with here?
<frecel> dbarth: nope
<dbarth> hmm ok
<dbarth> frecel: maybe you can try removing the ~/{.cache,.local/share}/com.<something> directories
<dbarth> to purge the cache and cookies db
<dbarth> frecel: in all cases, feel free to file a bug against webbrowser-app, tagged [webapp-container]
<frecel> dbarth: deleated the files, it dodn't help
<dbarth> frecel: ok, can you send a but with the full log of the app in ~/.cache/upstart
<dbarth> i wonder if there isn't a redirection somewhere where we happen to get that weird url with cookies
<frecel> dbarth: this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7552564/
<dbarth> yup
<dbarth> frecel: and that logs ends with you getting that error message with cookies right?
<frecel> yes
<dbarth> nothing obvious, apart from that pki message
<mhall119> oh hey, there's a scope in the store
<frecel> I wonder what is different about my phone that causes me to have that error and no one else
<dbarth> frecel: do you see anything apart from that DENIED in syslog above?
<mhall119> doesn't seem to install correctly though
<frecel> dbarth: I just noticed this webapp-container: unrecognized option '--webappUrlPatterns=https?://m.here.com/*'
<dbarth> which is noise mostly, something between the app and upstart, but the parameters are actually used
<dbarth> otherwise the containment would not work
<dbarth> frecel: i'm trying various things but can't seem to get the error so far
<dbarth> frecel: are you behind a proxy or something?
<frecel> I can go to m.here.com from a browser and it works just fine
<dbarth> i know, same here, but it's also fine in webapp-container here as well
<frecel> I dont have anything important on that phone, I'm tempted just to flash it and see if that helps
<dbarth> shouldn't have to
<dbarth> the fact you removed all cache files and it still happns
<dbarth> this makes me feel like you are served a different version than we have here
<dbarth> ie, from a different map server
<frecel> hmm
<dbarth> cause it happens right when you start, with a clean container
<dbarth> and we were just in the same configuration here
<dbarth> hmm, maybe: which image version?
<dbarth> popey: what's yours? ^^
<frecel> im running 56 and so is popey
<dbarth> ok, so same image, different results, that excludes that track
<dbarth> deep mystery
<dbarth> i'm not even sure that relaxing the apparmor policy to let it create the dir would help
<dbarth> it feels like your hitting a situation where oxide gets confused and send us that cookies url
<dbarth> frecel: if that's ok, could tar and share the .cache and .local/share folders related to your app
<dbarth> and then we can test if that's what is in the cookies
<frecel> ok give me a sec
<frecel> do you have any idea as to where the weird cookies url could be coming from?
<dbarth> url management i'd say
<dbarth> the http://cookies comes from a navigation request that went wrong
<frecel> so I removed the app
<frecel> and decided to install it again from a newly rebuild package and now it works
<frecel> so now my cache is from a working app
<frecel> I tried rebuilding the package two or three times before and it didn't helop
<frecel> I seriously don't know what I did different this time
<dbarth> now it works!?
<dbarth> frecel: and do you still see the same DENIED occurences in syslog?
<frecel> dbarth: nope
<dbarth> frecel: to summarize, i think it's due to a hiccup on the server, that drove oxide crazy
<dbarth> frecel: it's worth keeping us posted if you see that happen again, cause that server side issue exposed a bug in our nav. mgmt module i guess
<frecel> I'll keep the chache and send it your way if I see it happen again
<dbarth> ok
<frecel> now I can't play music on my phone
<frecel> today is not my day
<danielbeck1> Hello. I would like to get the x86 ubuntu-touch emulator to work. However, the screen stays black.
<danielbeck1> However, I can login with adb.
<danielbeck1> I posted the log when starting the emulator here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7553065/
<MATPOC> Hi, I was wondering if anyone had experience running asterisk on Ubuntu Touch? I installed it on Nexus 5. SIP clients work fine. Need to make GSM work. Don’t know how yet.
<MATPOC> The question is how can I communicate with GSM modem? Is it TTY device?
<kenvandine> tedg, ping
<Noskcaj> Do ubuntu-system-settings and powerd both support upower 0.99?
<luvs2spooge> Hey guys! I want to install ubuntu-touch on a sony vaio duo 11. First question, is this device supported? Second question is, can anyone direct me to a download/installation tutorial for ubuntu touch. I can't seem to find it
<frecel> luvs2spooge: here's a list of supported devices and installation instrucitions https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install#Target_devices
<luvs2spooge> frecel: is this designed strictly for phones and android based tablets?
<frecel> luvs2spooge: sony vaio duo is x86?
<luvs2spooge> frecel: no. 64
<frecel> well 64-bit but what architecture?
<luvs2spooge> ARM
<frecel> luvs2spooge: I'm looking at sony website and it looks like they are all x86 am I missing something?
<luvs2spooge> frecel: no but perhaps I am. I got my information from here: http://www.amazon.com/Sony-Ultrabook-Computer-i7-3517U-Professional/dp/B009QG86EQ/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1401493089&sr=8-4&keywords=sony+vaio+duo+11
<frecel> yea that's just regular x86
<frecel> so on that you just install regular ubuntu
<frecel> but I would try to run it from live usb rather than installing at first
<frecel> in case you run into some driver issues
<luvs2spooge> hm
#ubuntu-touch 2014-05-31
<blackdog> Hi all - I've got a new m3800 running ubuntu, and love pretty much everything about it except the touchpad so far. I've noticed that when i start moving the pointer and accidentally brush the pad with another finger at the same time, the pointer stops dead. On Mac it seems to just ignore the second event - is there a way to regain that behaviour?
<faizabul> hi
<lotuspsychje> morning faizabul
<faizabul> gm
<faizabul> I hav samsung galaxy note 2 N7100
<lotuspsychje> !devices
<ubot5> You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<faizabul> nd I wnt to install ubuntu touch on it
<lotuspsychje> look here mate
<faizabul> i m newbie
<lotuspsychje> best working devices are now nexus7 devices
<faizabul> si shuld i install it on note 2 or not?
<lotuspsychje> faizabul: later this year 2 phone brands will release ubuntu-touch devices
<lotuspsychje> faizabul: look at the list url, to see your device
<faizabul> wher is the url
<lotuspsychje> faizabul: scroll above
<faizabul> do i need ubuntu in my laptop also
<faizabul> to install it on my device
<lotuspsychje> faizabul: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/n7100
<ChrisLuck> Hi! I installed ubuntu touch on my nexus4 yesterday and need a little help ;) In every review, they show something like an "app-store" in the apps-dash. but this section  is missing on my device. i dont get any apps suggested. Can someone please, please tell me what i'm doing wrong?
<lotuspsychje> ChrisLuck: restart your device and enable/disable wifi maybe it will show apps sugested
<lotuspsychje> i have it on my nexus7 aswell, doesnt always show sugested apps
<ChrisLuck> ok, is will try that :)
<ChrisLuck> no, that didnt help. i restartet 2 times and toggled wifi several times.
<ChrisLuck> my device says ubuntu 14.04 (r303) in the menu
<lotuspsychje> hmmm
<ChrisLuck> maybe i used the wrong channel, wenn i installed it?
<lotuspsychje> i think we are version r50
<lotuspsychje> you still running the old ubuntu touch maybe?
<ChrisLuck> i tried the "devel" channel and the "trusty-proposed" channel
<ChrisLuck> right now it is "trusty-proposed"
<lotuspsychje> i have channel=devel
<lotuspsychje> this is the version who gets updated
<lotuspsychje> think you better reinstall
<lotuspsychje> with chanel=devel
<ChrisLuck> hmm okay, is will try to reinstall devel
<ChrisLuck> ok ok thank you :)
<lotuspsychje> np :p
<lotuspsychje> looking good already on my nexus7
<lotus|touch> ogra:its little hard to get keyboard on freenode irc app
<lotus|touch> and on kiwi cant get keybord at all
<lotus|touch> can you make type bar little higher maybe
<lotus|touch> ogra_
<ChrisLuck> I reinstalled ubuntu touch now, with "ubuntu-device-flash --channel=devel". Sadly the "suggested apps"-section is still missing :(
<AskUbuntu> Flash Ubuntu Touch | http://askubuntu.com/q/474927
<ChrisLuck> I also cant install any updates. I get the (truncated) error message: ProsessError: 0 ErrorInProcess...
<ChrisLuck> for example when i try to update the weather app
<popey> ChrisLuck: hi
<popey> ChrisLuck: once flashed, go to system settings -> accounts and add an ubuntu one account
<popey> then you can install apps
<ChrisLuck> i already did that
<popey> ok
<ChrisLuck> but i cant see the apps
<ChrisLuck> only the ~20 standard apps like phone,gmail, weather...
<ChrisLuck> the "suggested apps" section is missing
<ChrisLuck> and the fact that i cant update apps is a second problem, i guess
<popey> lemme test here
<popey> what version are you running?
<popey> in system settings -> about
<popey> and what device
<popey> i have just updated calculator on mine.
<popey> and calendar
<ChrisLuck> nexus 4; ubuntu 14.10 (r50)
<popey> same here
<ChrisLuck> installed from the devel channel today
<popey> i would remove your u1 account and re-add it
<ChrisLuck> and it tells me that i have 7 updates to install
<ChrisLuck> but when the update progress-bar reaches 100% i get the error
<ChrisLuck> i just created a new u1 account and it didnt help :(
<popey> tried rebooting?
<ChrisLuck> not since i added the new account
<popey> give it a try
<ChrisLuck> while it is rebooting: there is one more thing strange. in reviews i saw, that they have grooveshark in the "scope"-screen. thats missing on my device too
<popey> odd
<ahayzen_> sounds like all of the online stuff isn't appearing?
<ChrisLuck> video and music scope is empty too (dont know if this is normal)
<ChrisLuck> ok i rebooted and it didn't help :P
<ahayzen_> i would expect the grooveshark and online videos to show... ChrisLuck if you open the web browser can you go to a web page?
<ChrisLuck> yes, i can. just visited one.ubuntu.com without problems
<ChrisLuck> i'm using wifi for this and i dont have a sim card inserted right now (but i tried with simcard too)
<ahayzen_> hmmm popey any other ideas?
<ahayzen_> ChrisLuck, yeah i'm WiFi only as well
<ChrisLuck> maybe my hardware is too new? because i got it brandnew from google yesterday
<ahayzen_> ChrisLuck, this is a nexus 4 right?
<ChrisLuck> yes
<ahayzen_> ChrisLuck, same, not something like the 'Dash search' switch being on 'Phone' instead of 'Phone and Internet'
<ChrisLuck> oh
<ahayzen_> ChrisLuck, (under System settings -> security and privacy)
<ChrisLuck> that might be the problem
<popey> i see online stuff here
<ChrisLuck> and boooomm, it works :D
<popey> hah
<popey> \o/ security working as designed ㋛
<ahayzen_> :)
<ChrisLuck> thank you very much!
<popey> ahayzen_: pushed new music to store
<ChrisLuck> i thought it is like in desktop unity where you can switch off the amazon search results....
<ahayzen_> popey, \o/
<popey> it doesn't show up as an update on my #50
<ChrisLuck> but apperently this is different here
<ahayzen_> popey, i only saw calendar/calc on #57 as updates
<popey> ahayzen_: i see music on #56
<popey> er 57
<ahayzen_> popey, ah but i have custom clicks installed
<popey> nope, 56 ☻
<ahayzen_> popey, oh mediascanner2 fixes landed in #57
<popey> have you updated to 57?
<popey> my flo is borked on 57
<ahayzen_> popey, now we are waiting for autopilot tests to work
<popey> too scared to update nexus 4
<ahayzen_> popey, yeah i'm on #57
<popey> ok, will update then and blame you if it borks
<ahayzen_> popey, victor was on 56 added the testing silo and tht did a similar thing to you
<ahayzen_> popey, but then he reflashed and it came back to life
<popey> uh
<popey> now you tell me
<popey> just pressed install
 * ahayzen_ comes with no insurance 
<popey> expecting fail
<ahayzen_> popey, hah we thought it was something random as we couldn't reproduce
 * ahayzen_ hides behind pillow before popey launches his Nexus at him
<popey> hah
<popey> i would never throw them, too fragile
<ahayzen_> yeah only poke?
<popey> booted fine here
<ahayzen_> phew
<popey> yay, 3 updates showing on #57
 * ahayzen_ wonders if popey would be a good candidate for dogfooding our mediascanner2 branch
<ahayzen_> popey, there is a click package here if u do want to try it https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B3XynHVKfrvMRWtlN3E3WE1iOEU
<popey> lemme test without that on #57 first
<popey> then with it
<ahayzen_> popey, cool :)
<popey> once I can get some music onto the device
<ahayzen_> heh that would help
<popey> might wipe all my music data and start again
<popey> seeing no media
<popey> cover art I mean
<ahayzen_> popey, is this with mediascanner 1/2?
<popey> well i have lots of old metadata on it
<popey> so need to start a bit fresher
<ahayzen_> yeah probably best
<popey> ahayzen_: #57 has mediascanner and mediascanner-2.0, right?
<ahayzen_> popey, should do... http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/57.changes
<ahayzen_> popey, why?
<popey> ii  mediascanner   0.3.93+14.04 armhf        Media scanner package
<popey> ii  mediascanner2. 0.101+14.10. armhf        Media scanner package
<popey> just wondered
<popey> stupid phone keeps connecting to the furthest access point away from me
<ahayzen_> popey, when we land music-app with mediascanner2 in the click store i'll propose my branch to remove grilo/mediascanner1 :)
<ahayzen_> popey, report a bug! lol
<popey> ☻
<ChrisLuck> popey and ahayzen: is still have the problem :( now, i can see the internet content but i still cant install the apps. I will try --wipe now, or do you want me to test something?
<ahayzen_> ChrisLuck, maybe try redoing your U1 account/restarting as you now have enabled online scopes?
<ChrisLuck> i tried rebooting and i tried redoing u1 account
<ChrisLuck> i have it set to "phone and internet"
<ahayzen_> ChrisLuck, hmm look at the logs?
<ChrisLuck> and it says "Download or install failed. Please try again"
<popey> yeah, be good to rummage at logs in /home/phablet/.cache/upstart
<popey> whatever most recent log is, maybe ubuntu-download-manager log?
<popey> ahayzen_: still seeing missing artwork in the app where it shows in the scope
<popey> is that fixed in the version you linked to?
<ahayzen_> popey, is this with my click or with what is in the store?
<popey> store
<ahayzen_> popey, yeah you need to run our click
<popey> ok
<ahayzen_> popey, the store is still using mediascanner1...the click uses mediascanner2
<popey> got it
<ahayzen_> :)
<ahayzen_> popey, feedback is welcome on that click as it is a major change :) we *think* it has gone smoothly without regressing
<popey> sure ☻
<popey> wifey is out this evening so will do some testing then
<ChrisLuck> ADDED TO Q
<ChrisLuck> REGISTER OBJ
<ChrisLuck> State changed Ubuntu::DownloadManager::Daemon::FileDownload(0xb77fc720, name = "bc8aa6011e7448a6ac585c26cf04397e")
<ChrisLuck> "/com/canonical/applications/download/bc8aa6011e7448a6ac585c26cf04397e"
<ChrisLuck> virtual void Ubuntu::DownloadManager::Daemon::Download::emitError(const QString&) "COMMAND ERROR"
<ChrisLuck> State changed Ubuntu::DownloadManager::Daemon::FileDownload(0xb77fc720, name = "bc8aa6011e7448a6ac585c26cf04397e")
<ahayzen_> popey, hehe thanks this is the MP if u need to leave comments https://code.launchpad.net/~music-app-dev/music-app/use-mediascanner2.0/+merge/214140
<popey> k
<ahayzen_> ChrisLuck, please use http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/ to paste logs so you don't spam the channel
<ChrisLuck> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7559715/
<ChrisLuck> sorry
<ahayzen_> ChrisLuck, no problem
<ahayzen_> popey, seen that before ^^ ?
<popey> nope
<popey> ChrisLuck: are you on a starnge internet connection?
<popey> proxied, or very slow?
<ChrisLuck> no, phone->wifi->router->internet
<ChrisLuck> but i can try to get closer to the router
<popey> i have seen that COMMAND ERROR before but not recently
<ChrisLuck> when i try to update one of the stock apps i get a different error but i cant find it in the logs
<ChrisLuck> it says "ProsessError: 0 - ErrorInProcess..."   and nothing more
<popey> how odd
<popey> sorry about that, I've not seen it at all on my 3 devices here
<ChrisLuck> thank you anyway ;) I will try --wipe now
<frecel> I got this from my app review for usc
<frecel> There is also a spurious error regarding the framework which I have already reported to the security team..
<frecel>   "error": {
<frecel>     "lint_framework": {
<frecel>       "text": "'ubuntu-sdk-14.04' is not a supported framework"
<frecel>     },
<frecel> am I supposed to do something about this?
<popey> frecel: two things.
<popey> 1) it shouldn't fail IMO, I asked jdstrand to look at that
<popey> 2) you could bump to a 14.10 framework in the meantime
<popey> brb
<ahayzen_> popey, oh FYI don't try and run autopilot with that click as it is currently broken balloon s is looking into it
<popey> k
<frecel> popey: I changed my framework in the manifest file to 14.10 and this is what I got after trying to submit it
<frecel>             The package has an invalid framework specified in the manifest. The currently allowed frameworks are: ['ubuntu-sdk-13.10', 'ubuntu-sdk-14.04-dev1', 'ubuntu-sdk-14.04-papi-dev1', 'ubuntu-sdk-14.04-qml-dev1', 'ubuntu-sdk-14.04-html-dev1', 'ubuntu-sdk-14.10-html-dev1', 'ubuntu-sdk-14.10-papi-dev1', 'ubuntu-sdk-14.10-qml-dev1', 'ubuntu-sdk-14.10-dev1', 'ubuntu-sdk-14.04', 'ubuntu-sdk-14.04-html', 'ubuntu-sdk-14.04-papi', 'ubuntu-sdk-14.04-
<frecel> qml'].
<frecel> popey: which framework should I be using?
<popey> frecel: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Click/Frameworks -> https://docs.google.com/a/popey.com/spreadsheets/d/1t_JGpg4r8BLluzfzmqa-gAbcKUjKUOufSCTSdPpFc5g/edit#gid=0
<popey> thats the reference
<frecel> popey: thanks, I submited the new version already
<popey> ok
<popey> ☹
<popey> commented on it
<popey> not sure we can fix this till jdstrand is around, and I expect he's flying back from Malta right now
<popey> (and the airport was evacuated a few hours ago) ⍨
<frecel> interesting
<frecel> should I just go back to 14.04?
<popey> frecel: well, the tool doesn't like 14.04 either
<frecel> popey:  hmm 13.10 then?
<popey> ubuntu-sdk-14.10-dev1 should work IMO
<popey> new apps aren't allowed to use 13.10
<frecel> so you think I should just change the security policy version to 1.2?
<popey> yes, if we keep 14.10
<popey> frecel: basically you need to get it to pass http://launchpad.net/click-reviewers-tools
<popey> if it passes that, great
<frecel>  popey: do you have docs for these tools somewhere?
<popey> basically just branch it and then run bin/click-run-checks foo.click
<popey> thats it
<popey> gah, ahayzen_ your music app click is failing the reviewer tools too because       "text": "'ubuntu-sdk-14.10-qml-dev1' is not a supported framework"
<ahayzen_> popey, but we need it to be on 14.10...
<frecel> blame popey
<popey> yes, blame me.
<popey> ahayzen_: cool, will install anyway
<ahayzen_> popey, 'ubuntu-sdk-14.10-qml-dev1.framework' exists in /usr/share/click/frameworks ... so i blame popey :P
<ahayzen_> popey, i assume the reviewer tools need updating for the new frameworks?
<popey> yeah
<popey> it'll be done in due course
 * ahayzen_ wonders if popey will get the click to work as Victor is struggling with strange dbus issues
<popey> NOW you tell me!? :)
<ahayzen_> popey, well it works for balloon s
<ahayzen_> popey, this was shortly after his phone was not booting the UI so....
<popey> heh, okay
<ahayzen_> popey, u can always revert back to the store ;) but we just need people testing this branch
<popey> ya
<popey> am keen to get this working
<ahayzen_> same and so are loads of other people... we want grilo removed from the image \o/
<popey> how do you transfer music to your device out of interest?
<ahayzen_> popey, MTP
<popey> k
<popey> how much music?
<ahayzen_> popey, 3 albums usually at least 1 flac album 1 mp3 and sometimes a m4a
<ahayzen_> depends how bored of the same music i get
<popey> alan@deep-thought:~/Music$ find . -type f | wc -l
<popey> 324
<frecel> speaking of music, my music app doesn't work
<popey> oh?
<popey> what version and what image number?
<ahayzen_> frecel, oh whts up?
<frecel> 57 but it didn't work in 56 either
<ahayzen_> frecel, does the app start? or white screen then return to the scope?
<frecel> I pick a file to play and it does nothing
<ahayzen_> ah
<ahayzen_> frecel, mp3 right?
<frecel> it just stays at 0:00
<frecel> mp3, I tried multiple files
<ahayzen_> frecel, popey, we have seen some issues with some types of mp3 that don't play, jim said it could be something in gst...
<ahayzen_> frecel, do u mind sending me one of the files then i can test, if i suffer the same i'll send it to jim so he can debug
<frecel> ok
<daker> ahayzen_: me too some mp3 don't play
<ahayzen_> so now everyone tells us mp3s don't play!
<ahayzen_> lol
<popey> ☻
 * ahayzen_ hugs flac
<popey> Some music app *that* turned out to be ㋛
<ahayzen_> hah lol
<daker> ahayzen_: they worked before, it just with the switch to media-hub...
<ahayzen_> frecel, either a gdrive/dropbox share or ahayzen at gmail dot com
<ahayzen_> daker, yeah thts wht we suspected.... media-hub moved to gst1.0 from 0.1 right?
<frecel> ahayzen_: I just started uploading it to my web server
<ahayzen_> frecel, ah cool
<frecel> ahayzen_:  http://opensourceteaparty.com/03.mp3
<frecel> :D
<ahayzen_> frecel, thanks
<ahayzen_> frecel, yeah it doesn't work for me either
<frecel> interesting
<ahayzen_> frecel, i'll send a mail to the media-hub guys thanks for the file
<ahayzen_> frecel, only difference i can spot to mp3s that do work is that yours is at a VBR
<ahayzen_> frecel, or it seems to be
<frecel> ahayzen_: I wouldn't know, the only thing I know about audio is how to change the volume
<popey> heh
<ahayzen_> frecel, hah no worries
<frecel> popey: so are you passing apps that get framework errors or do I have to wait until the review tools get updated?
<popey> frecel: I'm not sure what to do tbh
<popey> my general rule is if it fails, I dont let it in
<popey> ahayzen_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7560219/
<popey> when playing a song from the music scope to launch music app
<popey> brb
<ahayzen_> frecel, i've made a bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/media-hub/+bug/1325241 please feel free to add more info... i'm ust pinging a mail direct to them as well
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1325241 in Media Hub "Certain Mp3 files don't play" [Undecided,New]
<daker> ahayzen_: i think yes, the old qtmultimedia backend was gst 0.1 and now media-hub is using 1.0
<frecel> so launchpad has pirated music on it now
<ahayzen_> frecel, ah well it was gonna happen
<daker> ahayzen_: Jono's album(Trilogy) doesn't play
<ahayzen_> popey, as in the music didn't play ?
<ahayzen_> daker, is that a good or bad thing ;) lol
<frecel> well thats what he gets for leaving :D
<ahayzen_> popey, ah i see if the app is already running it doesn't work
<ahayzen_> popey, oh no it was just incredibly slow took like 30 seconds
<ahayzen_> daker, feel free to add more info to the bug if you have any
<daker> ahayzen_: done
<popey> ahayzen_: it sat at 0
<ahayzen_> popey, oh right was it an mp3?
<ahayzen_> popey, thought you were saying the uri-handler was broken
<popey> yeah, nothing plays
<popey> inside the app
<frecel> I also found an annoying thing that if you use the browser to play moosic from a service like grooveshark the screen has to be on otherwise playback stops
<popey> all sit at 0:00
<ahayzen_> is 'works for me' good enough? lol
<popey> frecel: please file a bug, i think it's supposed to do that, but it's (IMO) mental
<frecel> reading something in polish and typing in english is not good for my spelling
<daker> frecel: known, the playback needs to passe from oxide to media-hub, so the playback doesn't work
<daker> doesn't stop*
<ahayzen_> popey, so wht exactly are you doing, eg is the has the app been started? you are clicking on a single track in the scope and it then doesn't play?
<popey> ahayzen_: yes
<popey> ahayzen_: lemme reboot and start fresh playing a song in the app
<ahayzen_> popey, hmm i gotta go out for dinner i'll try when i get back
<popey> ahayzen_: kk, enjoy
<popey> yeah, reboot, opened app, added tracks to queue, hit play, no audio, and play indicator sits at 0:00
<daker> popey: tail -f /home/phablet/.cache/upstart/media-hub.log
<daker> then hit play
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7560618/
<daker> same thing for me
<daker> it doesn't give any error
<popey> [Sat May 31 19:37:57 2014] type=1400 audit(1401561478.425:198): apparmor="DENIED" operation="open" parent=1901 profile="/usr/bin/media-hub-server" name=2F686F6D652F706861626C65742F4D757369632F4465204C6120536F756C2F332046656574204869676820616E6420526973696E672F4465204C6120536F756C202D20332046656574204869676820416E6420526973696E67202D203032202D20546865204D61676963204E756D6265722E6D7033 pid=2296 comm="media-hub-serve" requested_mask="r" denied_mask="r" 
<popey> do you get apparmor denials in "dmesg -T | grep DEN"?
<popey> oh, hang on
<popey> bet my files are root owned because I adb pushed them
<daker> ahaha
<daker> i think so :D
<daker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7560628/
<creature> Can I configure multi-finger swipes in Ubuntu? So I could have two-finger-swipe-left to be "Go back" in the browser?
<popey> \o/ plays
<popey> ahayzen_: \o/ all works
<doflaherty> are we able to use Qt3D in the SDK?  It doesn't seem to be installed on the phone
<frecel> I got an UI bug, replicated it twice then connected the phone to my desktop to take a screenshot and can't replicate it anymore
<popey> heh
<ar1ekin> hello there
<ar1ekin> i wanna give a try to ubuntu touch on my phone, but i didn't found any of my devices on list (either samsung galaxy young or samsung galaxy mini), does that leave me completly abandoned till ubuntu became available for this devices, or maybe differences aren't THAT immportant and i can get by with image for, for instance, samsung galaxy s ?
<ar1ekin> anyone here ?
<ahayzen_> popey, o/
<popey> ahayzen: yo
<ahayzen> popey, ok i'm confused i thought my file wasn't working but it now is
<popey> ahayzen: yeah, works okay
<ahayzen> popey, so everyone that copied the file ended up making them with owners of root rather than phablet?
<popey> no
<ahayzen> popey, so lesson is ... use MTP rather than adb push ?
<popey> well, yes
<popey> but mtp is busted for me
<popey> it copies half the files then gives up
<popey> "file a bug"
<ahayzen> popey, ah i've had tht nautilus just gives up 1 out of 10 times
<ahayzen> popey, otherwise how is/did the testing go of the mediascanner2 things? did the album art work?
<daker> popey: me too
<ahayzen> daker, popey, is there a bug for this?
 * ahayzen thought it had improved since moving to trusty desktop
<daker> whenever i tries to copy files using mtp, mtp stops at the first files then throws an error "error object..."
<popey> i thought it was just me
<popey> seems not
<popey> ahayzen: go outside in 1 min, ISS going over
<popey> bug 1317263
<ubot5> bug 1317263 in mtp (Ubuntu) "mtp-server crash when transferring music on #15" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1317263
<ahayzen> popey, i've done tht before....damn i'm in a high light pollution area :/
<ahayzen> popey, strange watching a white dot go across the sky thinking...there are always people on that
<popey> cloudy here
<popey> cant see it
<popey> i have stellarium open so i pretend to see it
<popey> Elleo showed me his port of stellarium to ubuntu phone, looked quite neat on a phone
<Elleo> yeah, still need to figure out what's going wrong with the touch input on that
<Elleo> but I've had a sudden proliferation of side-projects lately, so might not get back to it for a while
<ahayzen> popey, hah ... omg stellarium on Ubuntu Phone would be awesome
<ahayzen> popey, like basically Google Sky for Ubuntu Touch?
<Elleo> ahayzen: yeah, except the digital compass in the phone is working in Ubuntu Touch yet, so you can't do the nifty thing of holding it against the sky yet
<Elleo> isn't working*
<ahayzen> Elleo, ah damn but it would still be awesome to have it :)
<Elleo> yeah, and I expect the lower level folks will get the compass stuff implemented in the future
#ubuntu-touch 2014-06-01
<doflaherty> Elleo, is that in the store yet?
<doflaherty> I've been working on realtai which is similar, but I'm mostly making it up as I go along so I'd be curious to see how other people do it
<alfonsojon_> What's the difference between the devel and devel-customized channels?
<alfonsojon_> And demo/generic
<Elleo> doflaherty: not yet, there's a bug with it not receiving touch input correctly, so it's not much use at the moment
#ubuntu-touch 2015-05-25
<brunch875> QUESTION: Where's the Qt SDK Maintenance tool located for the ubuntu-sdk?
<brunch875> I can't seem to find it anywhere!
<brunch875> Actually, ignore my question. I've just figured out these instructions are just wrong.
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, I commented on https://code.launchpad.net/~uriboni/webbrowser-app/find-in-page/+merge/258225
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: will address soon, thanks
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: do you know why the tabs model reshuffles the order of tabs when calling setCurrent instead of keeping the order and keeping track of the current index ?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: it makes it really hard to do backwards navigation among tabs
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, that’s by design, the current tab is always at the top of the stack
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: ok, but that way we can't really do proper bi directional navigation in the tab list, can we ?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, not really, indeed
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: i will leave that out for now then. kind of annoying, but i guess ok for the moment
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, yeah, it’s ok to leave it out for the moment, until we figure out something. Note that the tab stack metaphor won’t work on desktop, so the model will need to be updated anyway
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: that's what i thought too
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: ok, let's leave it for later
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: also, does it make sense to you that we can't have more than one "new tab" page open at the same time, at least on the device ? right now you can create a ton of these, but i don't see the point, and it makes navigation confusing because they are all the same
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, fixed by https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/webbrowser-app/newTabRefactoring/+merge/247498 :)
<oSoMoN> (it made no sense indeed)
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: I merged https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/webbrowser-app/newTabRefactoring/+merge/247498 but it is still possible to open several instances of the "new tab" page
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, you mean several new blank tabs? yes, that’s intended. What Riccardo’s branch fixes is the fact that there were several instances of the NewTabView component, one for each blank tab, now there is only one global instance
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: ok, so by design the user is allowed to have any number of indistinguishable "new tab" tabs open at the same time ?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, yes, or rather, the design spec doesn’t mention anything about that, so the implementation is authoritative
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, feel free to start a discussion with design about that
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: ok
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: who is the browser UX person these days ? Olga ?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, James Mulholland
<brunch875> ahooooy!
<EdwardMorbius> hello, how can I bring back the Music application, I accidentally "uninstalled" it via Store and now it disappeared even though in the Store says installed-uninstall/open
<ahayzen_> EdwardMorbius, you should be able to install it via the store, try closing the store and searching for "Music" again sometimes it gets out of sync
<EdwardMorbius> ahayzen_ tried refreshing the store and closing it, still the same :(
<EdwardMorbius> Is it possible an application can get corrupt or something? I suddenly started having a whole lot of problems with Music application
<ahayzen_> weird, so it says it is installed but then won't open?
<ahayzen_> if your mediascanner gets confused yeah :/
<EdwardMorbius> ugh so its mediascanner issue again, had one before but it didnt give me this much trouble, it was just some tags messed up
<ahayzen_> EdwardMorbius, have you got developer mode enabled so you can see the logs?
<EdwardMorbius> now Music doesnt show correct song name when skipping track or outright crashes
<EdwardMorbius> ahayzen_ no but I can enable it
<EdwardMorbius> I will try rebooting the phone first to see if it "fixes" the store issue
<ahayzen_> it would be useful if you could copy the music-app log to pastebin and i'll take a look, it should be in /home/phablet/.cache/upstart/application-click-com.ubuntu.music_music_2.1.857.log
<EdwardMorbius> phone now rebooting, I will see about the log.
<ahayzen_> thanks
<EdwardMorbius> lol music is now opening
<ahayzen_> \o/
 * ahayzen_ bets it was mediascanner with a locked db
<EdwardMorbius> but unfortunately I doubt this solved my other issues
<EdwardMorbius> with weird Music behavior
<ahayzen_> such as?
<EdwardMorbius> now it shows I have 1 artist
<EdwardMorbius> as for problems I experienced lately its song name not changing sometimes when skipping track
<EdwardMorbius> or when you tap on an artist it shows 0 albums
<EdwardMorbius> you go back and tap again and albums appear
<ahayzen_> ah you reported that bug?
<EdwardMorbius> yes
<ahayzen_> i was just literally discussing that with someone lol
<EdwardMorbius> https://bugs.launchpad.net/music-app/+bug/1458268
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1458268 in Ubuntu Music App "Song name sometimes does not change when skipping to next track and artists show 0 albums" [Undecided,New]
<ahayzen_> EdwardMorbius, do you mind copying the music-app log, mediascanner and media-hub logs all to separate pastebins ?
<EdwardMorbius> ok hold on I need to turn on the developer mode
<EdwardMorbius> should I use Logviewer for that or?
<EdwardMorbius> I usually copied the log via terminal and emailed it to myself XD
<ahayzen_> if you find the path names in terminal you can then do this to move the file onto your machine $ adb pull /path/to/log /pc/destination
<ahayzen_> so eg $ adb pull /home/phablet/.cache/upstart/application-click-com.ubuntu.music_music_2.1.857.log /tmp/music_app.log
<EdwardMorbius> thanks
<brunch875> damn! I can't seem to get the sdk to make games :(
<EdwardMorbius> ahayzen_ says error device not found
<ahayzen_> EdwardMorbius, the device must have developer mode enabled and the device must be unlocked ... and plugged in via a USB cable of course :)
<EdwardMorbius> developer is on, I will plugging it again
<ahayzen_> $ adb devices ... should list something if your device is found
<EdwardMorbius> shows no devices even though Nautilus shows the phone
<ahayzen_> hmm try rebooting it? lol
<EdwardMorbius> windows style :D
<EdwardMorbius> I will
<EdwardMorbius> rebooting...
<EdwardMorbius> device not found again
<ahayzen_> ugh damn adb
<EdwardMorbius> maybe I should go through the phone terminal again and email them to myself
<ahayzen_> probably easiest the folks who would know about adb not working are probably on holiday today
<EdwardMorbius> I will do it manually then, if you can paste direct links to logs it would make it easier :)
<ahayzen_>  /home/phablet/.cache/upstart/application-click-com.ubuntu.music_music_2.1.857.log /home/phablet/.cache/upstart/media-hub.log /home/phablet/.cache/upstart/mediascanner-2.0.log are the logs however note each time you reboot they are renamed to .1.gz so the useful info could be in an older log
<EdwardMorbius> true it didnt find music...log but it did find 1.tgz
<EdwardMorbius> got two, now mediascanner.
<EdwardMorbius> got all three
<ahayzen_> \o/
<EdwardMorbius> is media log supposed to be very small? 953 bytes
<EdwardMorbius> or maybe I need some other tgz of it
<ahayzen_> yeah the others could be useful, or reproduce the issue of it playing the same track and then recopy the latest one
<EdwardMorbius> errors galore in the music application log
<EdwardMorbius> should I put them to pastebin or attach to bug report? or both :)
<ahayzen_> heh, erm pastebin them first i'll have a quick look
<EdwardMorbius> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11357658/
<EdwardMorbius> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11357664/ this is media-log
<ahayzen_> so "Tried to open a db with schema version -1, while supported version is 8." is something with the mediascanner db, then it starts working after your reboot but there is still "Failed to retrieve rows: database is locked" again mediascanner
<ahayzen_> so either it is still scanning (have you copied/moved some new tracks?) or it is exploding on something
<EdwardMorbius> recently I added new tracks but dont know why they should cause all this fuss
<EdwardMorbius> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11357683/ mediascanner
<ahayzen_> looks like your suffering bug 1436110, look at the very end of the mediascanner log
<ubot5> bug 1436110 in mediascanner2 "Music with invalid year field (-1) in metadata causes mediascanner to crash" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1436110
<ahayzen_> this track /media/phablet/917C-929E/Music/Claude Larson - High-Tech - The Digital Sound Of Claude Larson/Claude Larson - 08 - Answering Machine.mp3.
<EdwardMorbius> I think I reported that bug myself lol
<EdwardMorbius> now it comes to plague me again
<EdwardMorbius> :D
<ahayzen_> \o/
<EdwardMorbius> is that one fixed in 15.04?
<ahayzen_> there has been no branches linked, so not yet :( I added canonical system image to it to try and get the priority raised, but it has not been set :/
<EdwardMorbius> thanks, I hope it will be fixed, everything was fine for a while but then you drop tracks with "wrong" year and everything explodes :D
<EdwardMorbius> but now the issue is more severe, Music app sometimes outright crashes
<EdwardMorbius> I updated the logs in my second bug report and wrote that it is related to an earlier bug
<ahayzen_> thanks
<EdwardMorbius> I will delete the offending music maybe as a temporary fix
<ahayzen_> yeah or change the date tags is the only option for now unfortunately, i'll see if i can poke someone tomorrow to raise the priority as it is a really nasty bug
<EdwardMorbius> thanks, it really is, when more phones hit the market this bug will likely explode a bit more :D
<EdwardMorbius> thanks for your help, need to go now, have a good night :)
<ahayzen_> thanks for the logs :-)
<studio_> hi
<studio_> i've seen, that there will be an update for m3u on the phone. does that mean, that for exp. live streams from the local network (source = sat receiver) can be played on the phone?
<studio_> what kind of m3u (m3u8) will be supported, only "local" media files?
<Edir127> Hello
<Edir127> I'm interested in putting Ubuntu Touch onto a HP touchpad that I have. With internet search this seems to be possible but I have no idea where to start.
<Edir127> Any help appreciated
<Edir127> Can anyone assist me?
<mariogrip> !patience Edir127
<ubot5> mariogrip: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mariogrip> !patient
<Edir127> I have to leave; something has popped up, goodbye.
#ubuntu-touch 2015-05-26
<liuxg> should I use import com.canonical.Oxide 1.0 or import import Ubuntu.Web 0.2 for webview development in QML?
<dholbach> good morning
<rbasak> Does anyone else have issues with the battery status since the OTA that improved battery life?
<rbasak> My phone permanently overestimates battery charge now. Until suddenly it dies. While on standby, it suggests that battery doesn't drop at all, but I'm pretty sure that's false.
<rbasak> Battery life is definitely improved, but the charge indication is far more optimistic than that. It hasn't even dropped one pixel below 88% in the last twelve hours.
<mcphail> rbasak: Have been down to about 20% battery status since the last update. Phone didn't die, so probably accurate
<bqphone> hit here,
<bqphone> hi there
<bqphone> my phone used to open from right to left, now its from left to right
<bqphone> how to make it open from right to left again?
<mcphail> bqphone: The lockscreen can become unresponsive to the swipe for some reason. I think it is being fixed in the next update. For the time being, a reboot should fix it
<seb128> did you try to swipe for the left?
<seb128> sometime the right edge stops working but the left one still does
<seb128> ups, for->from
<seb128> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1435988
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1435988 in unity8 (Ubuntu RTM) "sometime right edge swip stop working on the lockscreen" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<bqphone> trying a restart
<bqphone> well the restart did fix the problem, i thought i did change the way the phone get unlocked somewhere in the settings
<bqphone> thx for the help
<mcphail> seb128: I think that may be a duplicate of another bug...
<tsdgeos> sil2100: you there?
<sil2100> tsdgeos: hey, what's up?
<tsdgeos> sil2100: i'm trying to build http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?q=landing-004
<tsdgeos> and it complained about "Silo config is missing these packages: qtmir-gles, qtubuntu-gles"
<tsdgeos> i know there's some magic stuff involved when building those
<tsdgeos> but i don't know exactly what needs to be done
<tsdgeos> afaik "IGNORE_MISSING_TWINS" is a way to workaround it, but i guess "not the proper fix" if you want the silo to be usable on the phone
<tsdgeos> or is it?
<seb128> mcphail, that's possible, feel free to mark it as such/give the other bug number if that's the case
<sil2100> tsdgeos: yeah, so there's a trick for that
<mcphail> seb128: I can't find the other bug just now as I think it was "fixed" in vivid (by accident)
<sil2100> Let's reconfigure your silo with 'qtmir-gles qtubuntu-gles' as additional source packages to land, then build all your packages with the ignore missing twins flag
<sil2100> Once qtmir ang qtubuntu build in your silo, prepare merges for the -gles parts that only modify the changelog and the debian/watch file to fetch the latest tarball from your silo
<sil2100> (you can check how that's done in the -gles branches of qtmir and qtubuntu)
<tsdgeos> sil2100: that's not a trick, that's a monstruosity :D
<tsdgeos> sil2100: i.e. i didn't understand a single word of what you said
<sil2100> tsdgeos: we know, this really should be simply automated
<tsdgeos> +345
<tsdgeos> i'll try to follow the instructions
<tsdgeos> will ping you when i fail to
<tsdgeos> :D
<sil2100> tsdgeos: first of all, let me reconfigure your silo and just build it with IGNORE_MISSING_TWINS then
<sil2100> hmmmmmmmm
<sil2100> tsdgeos: when did you get your silo?
<sil2100> Was that yesterday?
<tsdgeos> sil2100: no, it's older
<tsdgeos> why?
<sil2100> Ah, nvm!
<sil2100> Give me one moment
 * tsdgeos waits
<brunch875> hey ogra_, did you create any non-webapp game?
<brunch875> I'm having trouble getting started...
<sil2100> tsdgeos: ok, after I finish reconfiguring, try rebuilding it without the IGNORE_MISSING_TWINS flag even
<tsdgeos> ok
<sil2100> Still reconfiguring though
<sil2100> tsdgeos: done, you can build
<tsdgeos> sil2100: what did you "reconfigure" exactly? is this something i could have done?
<sil2100> tsdgeos: once your qtmir and qtubuntu packages build, you'll have to prepare merges that look like this: https://code.launchpad.net/~mir-team/qtmir/gles-sync-mir/+merge/258053 - so you copy-paste the changelog from your qtmir and only modify the debian/watch file
<sil2100> tsdgeos: you can request a silo with the qtmir-gles and qtubuntu-gles already written in the additional source packages to land
<tsdgeos> i see
<sil2100> But if they're not set there in the time of assignment, you'll need a trainguard to reconf for you
<sil2100> Well, we would really automated this 'hack' long ago but people actually using this workflow are so experienced in this that they don't mention it as a problem
<sil2100> So we forgot it's actually an issue, since no one reports it as an annoyance ;) Because they're just doing it out of automation
<tsdgeos> well it is bad
<tsdgeos> i tell you :D
<ogra_> brunch875, nope, not really, only webapps
<brunch875> Ah, ok+
<ogra_> brunch875, but i guess if i would write a game i would do it in html and just use a local index.html file
<brunch875> ogra_, I tried doing an html5 webapp using the phaser game engine. It would launch perfectly on the computer from the sdk but the phone would only display a blank, white page
<brunch875> I think the issue has something to do with the app I tried being horizontal; so I'll give it another go later on
<brunch875> I also tried doing the game with QML/C++ but it semt to be awfully complicated. It's the first time I touch Qt so I just need a proper guide
<mcphail> brunch875: http://qmlbook.github.io/ is a decent introduction (but a bit of a work-in-progress)
<mcphail> brunch875: it is a generic qml book, rather than Ubuntu-specific
<brunch875> that's pretty neat, thanks!
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Tuesday, and happy Lindy Hop Day! 😃
<E524> Hi all, does anybody know if there is a port in progress for the neo900? a google search does not suggest it....
<ogra_> E524, i dont think there is
<ogra_> !devices
<ubot5> You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<E524> hm... said. a the neo900 seems to have a nice keyboard, which i had in my previous device. it was really nice to have one...
<tsdgeos> sil2100: i've addded the -gles branches to silo4 spreadsheet, i guess you need to press some button so that they move over to http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?q=landing-004 ?
<sil2100> Yeah, you can reconfigure the silo now - let me double check your landing entry
<sil2100> tsdgeos: ok, now that you added the -gles MRs, remove the qtmir-gles and qtubuntu-gles entries from column G and then reconfigure your silo - you can do that yourself by accessing the 'Landing tools' menu and pressing 'Reconfigure' while you have your row selected
<tsdgeos> sil2100: can't edit column G, is it because you're on it?
<tsdgeos> and now i could
<tsdgeos> weird
<tsdgeos> :D
<sil2100> uh oh
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> Spreadsheets \o/
<tsdgeos> sil2100: where is "Landing tools"? i can find it neither on the spreadsheet nor on http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?q=ubuntu%2Flanding-004
<sil2100> hmm, it should be on the spreadsheet
<sil2100> Next to the 'Help' menu entry
<tsdgeos> ahhh
<sil2100> In the spreadsheet menu :)
<sil2100> If you don't have it, you would need to refresh the spreadsheet until you do, sometimes the scripts don't always work
<tsdgeos> yeah
<tsdgeos> saw it
<tsdgeos> i was expecting not there
<mcphail> I've founf the volume settings and "silent mode" don't affect sound volume on a game I am porting to the phone. It seems to use openAL for sound. Is this a known bug?
<mcphail> Against which package would I file a bug in launchpad?
<lotuspsychje> mcphail: on wich touch version are you? channel?
<mcphail> krillin rtm
<lotuspsychje> mcphail: and wich device?
<mcphail> krillin
<lotuspsychje> is that nexus5?
<mcphail> bq
<lotuspsychje> ah
<lotuspsychje> mcphail: maybe ogra_ or popey know this?
<lotuspsychje> im on nexus7 devel-proposed
<mcphail> lotuspsychje: I may be able to knock up a test case tonight to try on different devices
<lotuspsychje> mcphail: good idea
<ogra_> mcphail, you mean it plays sound via OpenAL *on* the device if deliveread as a click package ?
 * ogra_ thought apparmor would prevent you from direct device access
<mcphail> ogra_: yes - I've bundled openAL in the click
<mcphail> ogra_: actually, you may have a point. Having to use unconstrained environment for developing this just now
<ogra_> well, to have proper volume control you somehow need to involve pulse ... not sure how that would work ... wait for rsalveti, perhape he can help
<ogra_> *perhaps
<mcphail> ogra_: I'll make a test case tonight and see if a standard apparmor profile changes things
<ogra_> yeah
<tsdgeos> sil2100: are these errors something i need to be worried about or they're fine? http://paste.ubuntu.com/11368925/
<sil2100> tsdgeos: those look fine, when building packages the builder tries to fetch the tarball in a few different ways
<sil2100> Before it can decide what to do in the end
<tsdgeos> ok, thought so
<tsdgeos> wanted to make sure
<nerochiaro> elopio: quick question about the textfield emulator in the ui toolkit: would it be possible to be able to set the speed at which the characters are typed when using the write() method ? right now it is really slow and in most cases it should be ok to go faster, especially when doing desktop tests
<nerochiaro> elopio: autopilot supports a delay named parameter on the type() method, so maybe just allowing to pass that in through write() will do
<tsdgeos> sil2100: i need help finding out what error in https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-004-1-build/168/console is the real error causing the failure
<tsdgeos> since there's all those errors that you say that are not real errors
<tsdgeos> it's a bit confusing
<nerochiaro> elopio: also it would be useful to have the method _is_all_text_selected exposed as a public method
<sil2100> tsdgeos: looking
<sil2100> tsdgeos: ah, let me take a look at your -gles merges
<sil2100> I think the version number on their changelog entries are wrong
<sil2100> tsdgeos: yeah, so, you need to put the versions in the debian/changelog in the -gles merges exactly the same as the packages in the PPA
<elopio> nerochiaro: both things seem good. The api on the toolkit is emergent, we just add what we need in tests. making those two changes would be nice.
<elopio> nerochiaro: you can report a bug to the toolkit, or make a branch. If you make a branch, please add tests for your changes, and brendand or rhuddie can give you a review.
<ahayzen> rsalveti, is there a bug tracking that on the latest devel image if you start/seek a track the volume notification appears (i've definitely seen this before but it was fixed)
<rsalveti> ahayzen: I thought that this was fixed already
<rsalveti> if not, please open a bug against indicator-sound
<ahayzen> rsalveti, i'm on what i believe to be the latest mako build for my channel, so i'll open one :-)
<nerochiaro> elopio: the one to type faster i doubt can be tested
<nerochiaro> elopio: and the other one it turns out i actually don't really need it
<nerochiaro> elopio: but i can add it anyway if you want. where would the test go ?
<elopio> nerochiaro: we already have tests for typing speed on autopilot. testing it on the toolkit would just be to make sure that we are sending the right argument to the autopilot api. Using a mock is ok.
<elopio> nerochiaro: tests/autopilot/ubuntuuitoolkit/tests/custom_proxy_objects
<ahayzen> rsalveti, bug 1458897
<ubot5> bug 1458897 in indicator-sound (Ubuntu) "[mako] When starting/seeking music the volume notification appears" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1458897
<ahayzen> rsalveti, ah unless the channel i'm on hasn't been built for a few days...
<tsdgeos> sil2100: any idea of the error in https://launchpadlibrarian.net/207523720/buildlog_ubuntu-wily-armhf.unity8_8.10%2B15.10.20150526-0ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz ?
<tsdgeos> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<tsdgeos>  libconnectivity-qt1-dev : Depends: libconnectivity-qt1 (= 0.5.1+15.10.20150519-0ubuntu1) but it is not going to be installed
<tsdgeos> who did that happen?
<tsdgeos> s/who/how
<seb128> kenvandine, jgdx, hey, can you do an easy review https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/ubuntu-system-settings/language-punctuation-description/+merge/259771 ?
<jgdx> seb128, sure
<seb128> kenvandine, jgdx, I'm going to put a landing for settings/wily up today or tomorrow
<kenvandine> seb128, thx!
<seb128> jgdx, thanks
<seb128> kenvandine, yw :-)
<seb128> kenvandine, hum, is there any reason you didn't approve https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/ubuntu-system-settings/translate-pusher-helper/+merge/259612 ?
<seb128> jgdx, kenvandine, https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/ubuntu-system-settings/security-dash-option/+merge/259770 as well
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks ;-)
<kenvandine> done :)
<ogra_> jdstrand, chrisccoulson, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11372912/ i get this for every webapp i open in recent (vivid) images
<ogra_> (not sure why oxide or the webapp container wants to read /proc/mounts ...)
<jdstrand> both are odd denials
<jdstrand> ogra_: can you file a bug?
<jdstrand> ogra_: start with webbrowser-app
<jdstrand> then I'll comment
<ogra_> oki
<ogra_> jdstrand, bug 1458923
<ubot5> bug 1458923 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "webapp-container apps or even straight WebView apps in QML all want to read /proc/$pid/mounts on startup " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1458923
<ogra_> i dont think its the webbrowser app since i see it in plain WebView as well
<jdstrand> ok, thanks
<josue__> hi everyone!
<brunch875> Hello, josue__! Be very welcome!
<josue__> i think that i can report a bug from my ubuntu phone bq aquaris ubuntu edition beta 15.04 r.223
<josue__> where i can write it?
<brunch875> short answer: launchpad
<brunch875> question answer: what bug do you want to report?
<davmor2> josue__: what channel are you on the correct channel for 15.04 only has 15 images, there was a big channel re-org
<josue__> looks like that when the battery is critically low you lost the phone conection (2g/3g)
<josue__> you cant recive o send calls
<josue__> if you charge the phone looks  that the problem persist untill you restart the connection
<brunch875> Uh oh... this also happened to mine which is using the BQ channel
<brunch875> I never reported it since I thought of it as a feature
<josue__> is a reported bug then?
<brunch875> I'm not finding it
<josue__> in the top status bar you can see the network phone icon working correctly
<brunch875> my phone also disables wifi
<brunch875> and ultimately phone as battery gets lower
<josue__> i didnt see anything about battery in last week... I can see that from yesterday I didnt consume more than 5% maybe because network isnt working from yesterday XD
<brunch875> I've always thought of it as a hardware issue since it isn't possible to power on the device when the battery is so low
<josue__> Im not sure about this, now i have 65% battery, but phone network isnt working
<josue__> since yesterday...
<brunch875> Yikes, I don't remember having this issue
<josue__> I noticed that when a friend told me today that he was calling me yesterday
<josue__> then... how i can report this?
<josue__> =)
<brunch875> pick from this list https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Avengers
<brunch875> maybe under ofono? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ofono/+filebug?no_redirect
<brunch875> but don't trust me, I have little idea :p
<peat-psuwit> awe: ping
<awe> peat-psuwit, pong
<peat-psuwit> awe: I have question about multisim 3g selection
<peat-psuwit> I can make ubuntu phone use both of modem now, using different sockets for different modem.
<peat-psuwit> After I check with android, it use RIL_REQUEST_GET_PREFERRED_NETWORK_TYPE to set that.
<peat-psuwit> But, other SIM must be using 2G before selected can use 3g.
<peat-psuwit> Question is, where should I put this restriction?
<awe> I'm not sure I understand you
<awe> are you saying that only one of the SIMs can be used for 3g?
<awe> and the other needs to be 2g?
<peat-psuwit> awe: Yes.
<awe> if you send GET_PREF_NETWORK_TYPE for both, what are they set to by default?
<awe> is one always 2g and the other 3g?
<awe> or are both 2g only?
<peat-psuwit> awe: What do you mean for "by default"?
<awe> the state of the device after it first boots without changing anything
<peat-psuwit> awe: The settings seem to stick across reboot.
<awe> so what your saying is that if you try to change which SIM is '3g', you have to correspondingly change the other to '2g', correct?
<peat-psuwit> awe: correct
<awe> and do both have the same value for RadioSettings 'ModemTechnologies'?
<awe> eg "gsm umts"
<peat-psuwit> awe: yes
<awe> so you'd need to quirk this in your derived rilmodem driver
<awe> the BQ phone only allows one SIM to be used for 3g as well, but it has a request that can be used to change this
<awe> it's a bit complicated,  and causes a modem reset when it changes
<awe> so at some point, the request to change the radio-tech filters down to rilmodem, where it sends the RIL_REQ_SET_PREF_NETWORK_TYPE
<awe> you're going to need to catch this, and probably interact with the device plugin to cause it to flip the other modem's type
<awe> using the device plugin is the only way to coordinate this kind of limitation
<peat-psuwit> awe: My plan is to catch this in ril_set_rat_mode, and then change other modem's radio mode. Not sure how I change other modem's settings.
<awe> again, you need to do this via the device plugin
<awe> please take a look at the code in mtkmodem and mtk.c ( the mtk device plugin )
<awe> we have to do similar things to ensure that only one SIM can attach to GPRS
<awe> unfortunately, it's complicated
<awe> but it can be done
<muka> is it possible to send a sms via web page? I read Android uses something like this: <a href="sms:/* phone number here */&body=/* body text here */">SMS</a>
<tmash_> hey all
<tmash_> alright, im porting ubuntu touch for htc desire 816, having issues with mounting system.img partition, doesnt seem appropriate: [    3.173026] c3    393 pid:393(ureadahead)(parent:390/sh)  (debugfs) umounted filesystem. [    3.173998] c3      1 init: ureadahead-touch main process (390) terminated with status 5 [    3.440137] c2    445 pid:445(cgmanager)(parent:1/init)  (loop0) umounted filesystem.
<tmash_> its currentyl s-on with unlocked bootloader
<tmash_> is debugfs partition required? guess s-on disabled rw for debugfs.
<tmash_> thanks, its would really appreciate any response, stuck on this for almost a month, im not new to porting, but facing incompatibilities in vendor (due to htc ) is a difficult task (?))
<tmash_> oops almost forgot here is a dmesg: http://pastebin.com/E8xUz3mJ
<tmash_> using cm-11 sources , faced no issues, compiled  completely from the first try ;). yes i did configure fstab, but i dont think this has anything to do with mounting an image in /data
<mcphail> ogra_: following on from this afternoon's conversation about the voulme control not working for openal apps, can you test a click for me?
<tmash_> i would happy to contribute and be a 'dog feed' for ubuntu touch :D
<mcphail> rsalveti: ping
<tmash_> is it really worth it to port ubuntu touch for htc phones, incompatibility/performance wise
<taiebot> Hey all, I have not read anything about this yet. This was happening on vivid and it is still in willy so i suppose it should be not fixed on arale. Can anyone confirm that it has been reported http://uppix.com/f-screenshot2015045564d8b200190441.png http://uppix.com/f-screenshot2015045564d8880019043f.png
<tmash_> what is arale?
<tmash_> codename model?
<taiebot> tmash_ next ubuntu phone
<taiebot> tmash_ yeah they are code names for phones (Bq is using dragon ball names)
<tmash_> oh, so thats probably a bq?
<taiebot> tmash_ i think it is the MX4
<tmash_> epic phone.
<tmash_> too bad im on an eastern time, kernel devs are probably asleep :p
<tmash_> this line in dmesg is killing me: pid:445(cgmanager)(parent:1/init)  (loop0) umounted filesystem.
<tmash_> control group manager, lxc container, fs corruption?
<mcphail> popey: you around? I'm looking for someone to test a .click on something other than krillin/rtm. It is a simple test app to play sound via OpenAL. The volume control doesn't seem to work for openal on my device and I want to know whether to file a bug
<popey> sure
<mcphail> popey: cheers - http://themcphails.uk/altest.njmcphail_0.1_armhf.click - does the volume control or mute button work for you?
<popey> mcphail: i hear footsteps
<mcphail> popey: does the volume slider do anything?
<popey> no
<popey> i actually have my phone in silent mode
<popey> and still hear it
<mcphail> think I should file a bug?
<popey> it carries on making noise in the background too!
<popey> i may not be on latest image on this device
<mcphail> it does go away if you switch to something else
<popey> no
<mcphail> actually, you're right ... :(
 * popey updates device
<mcphail> keeping playing when screen off as well
<mcphail> This breaks everything an app is supposed to be able to do
<popey> ya
 * mcphail feels kind of proud
<popey> :)
<mcphail> The source is in the .click. Just a simple OpenAL test I copied off a blog
<taiebot> popey is it a known bug http://uppix.com/f-screenshot2015045564d8b200190441.png?
<popey> possibly a toolkit bug
<mcphail> Any idea what package I should file a bug against?
<popey> mcphail: not sure really :S
<mcphail> popey: can you bring it up with your ubuntu chums at your leisure? Very odd bug, and possibly worrying
<mcphail> at the very least it gives capability to drain battery
<popey> yeah, just updating my device to see if it still happens
<popey> took longer than expected
<mcphail> which device is this one?
<popey> mx4
<mcphail> on wily?
<popey> no, vivid
<mcphail> same behaviour still present?
<popey> yes
<mcphail> hmm
<popey> how are you launching?
<popey> directly executing the sdl linked binary?
<popey> nvm, I can read the desktop file
<mcphail> popey: source code is in click. Shell script sets LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<popey> yeah
<popey> odd
<mcphail> Hanyway, off to kill a few wizards on Chaos Reborn before bed
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Dropping-Ubuntu-Edge-Was-Canonical-s-Biggest-Mistake-482327.shtml
<lotuspsychje> oO
#ubuntu-touch 2015-05-27
<iluminator105> has anyone installed ubuntu on asus zenfone 2
<dholbach> good morning
<sturmflut-work> dholbach: Morning!
<dholbach> hi sturmflut2
<mcphail> lotuspsychje: we were talking yesterday about the volume slider not working for OpenAL apps. I created a test app, and the volume slider, silent mode, backgrounding the app or switching off the screen cannot silence it:  http://themcphails.uk/altest.njmcphail_0.1_armhf.click
<davidcalle> Good morning all
<liuxg> I have defined a property in one QML element. I find that in some cases, I can refer to it without using the id, but in some cases, I have to refer to it by using the id. Does anyone know what are the differences?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: good morning. in case you have not seen it, i pushed this yesterday: https://code.launchpad.net/~uriboni/webbrowser-app/keyboard-navigation/+merge/260183
<tsdgeos> oSoMoN: any idea about https://bugs.launchpad.net/oxide/+bug/1459142 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1459142 in Oxide "Oxide 1.7 makes Unity8 qml tests not pass in a chroot" [Undecided,New]
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Senior Health & Fitness Day! 😃
<folf> /msg NickServ help
<folf>  
<mpt> seb128, it needs design review, but I’ve just completed a draft of the display settings for pocket PC. <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BrightnessAndDisplays?action=diff&rev2=23&rev1=19>
<seb128> mpt, thanks
<mpt> Let me know if you spot any huge mistakes :-)
<mandel> ogra_, have we changed the way we write the logs from daemons started via upstart?
<mandel> ogra_, I'm starting location and /var/log/ubuntu-location-service.log is not created.. I'm very puzzled
<ogra_> mandel, we added a workaround for the boot loop issue ... which results in upstart not logging any system job output ... the upstart fix has landed but the kernel cmdline option to enable logging again has not been dropped yet
<ogra_> mandel, ondra shold know when it is planned to be dropped
<mandel> ogra_, Iyou just made me swear in spanish, so that you know it
<ogra_> do you swear in other languages usually ? :)
<mandel> ogra_, making me got crazy for the last hours or so.. ok I'll do a workaround for my tests
<mandel> ogra_, yes, in german.. Kartoffelkloesse!!!!!!!!!!!
<ogra_> lol
 * ogra_ can see how "Potato Dumplings" might be a swear word for some :)
<seb128> mpt, k, looks good from a first glance but the "what to display on the external monitor" is a bit tricky, you drafted an UI that looks like the current desktop UI, but we can't really use that, we are going to need to add a desktopUI mode to the phone settings ... should we use the exact same design than on the desktop?
<mandel> ogra_, that is ofcourse in all devices, right? or can I grab another one?? Although I need to test a specific one.. :-/
<ogra_> mandel, technically only bq
<mandel> ogra_, sweet, thx
<ogra_> i'm not sure if ondra somehow applied it to other devices too
<mpt> seb128, I just asked around, and the short answer is, nobody knows
<seb128> mpt, k :-/
<joc_> davmor2: ping
<davmor2> joc_: what
<joc_> davmor2: you know if there is an "owner" of the pages at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlan/...
<joc_> davmor2: wondered if could get some notes on debugging Bluetooth issues put up there
<davmor2> joc_: it's not a page as far as I know it's just a way to search other pages
<davmor2> joc_: bluetooth I this is covered in 2 parts the indicator and then system-settings
<joc_> davmor2: yep, so for instance the location-service page has a section about debugging things
<joc_> davmor2: could we have a similar section for Bluetooth stuff on one of these pages - can then refer people filling bugs to that for instructions
<davmor2> joc_: it's a wiki ;)
<davmor2> joc_: I don't know who works on bluetooth now, but the pages were written by the devs.  So they would be the people to talk to I guess
<joc_> davmor2: hmm thought i didnt have permissions to edit, but appears i do :)
<davmor2> joc_: haha :)
<dholbach> fgimenez, brendand:  do you plan to upload a newer selenium to the archive?
<fgimenez> dholbach, yes, we have that in our backlog
<fgimenez> dholbach, we are trying to move it forward in debian https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=770232
<ubot5> Debian bug 770232 in python-selenium "Please remove the non-free files and upload to main" [Serious,Open]
<fgimenez> dholbach, if it doesn't work we would try to upload a new version to the archive
<dholbach> brilliant, thanks
<brendand> fgimenez, in tnt's backlog?
<fgimenez> brendand, don't know about tnt :) i mean this card https://trello.com/c/LOJr6jU5/166-push-python3-selenium
<brendand> fgimenez, ok i just wonder if anyone is still using it - maybe tnt have taken ownership
<brendand> fgimenez, better ask jfunk
<dholbach> fgimenez, do we know folks in Debian who can help getting the patch in?
<dholbach> fgimenez, it looks like the package didn't see an update since 30 Jul 2011
<fgimenez> brendand, yep, zigo is at it
<dholbach> oh ok
<dholbach> ah no, that was meant for brendand
<fgimenez> dholbach, no, sorry, was for you ;)
<dholbach> ok, excellent
<dholbach> thanks a bunch fgimenez and friends! :)
<dholbach> is changing to development mode broken for anyone else?
<ogra_> dholbach, broken in what way ?
<dholbach> ogra_, I tried to change to developer mode, so I picked a PIN number and after confirming the number it said "can't change to security number" (or something along those lines)
<ogra_> ah, thats not a developer mode issue then, phew
<czajkowski> I'm having a bit of a moment here with the Bq phone trying to share multiple images to FB or to twitter, but it will only let me select one.  Also no way to share via email
<czajkowski> is this right ?
<ogra_> czajkowski, patches welcome :)
<ogra_> (i think multi selection isnt possible yet, please file a bug ... )
<czajkowski> ogra_: I'm just checking this is the expected outcome :)
<ogra_> tedg, ^^^ should content-hub already be able to do multi select transfers ?
 * ogra_ bets he mixed up kenvandine and tedg again ... i always do that if it comes to that sharing SW ... 
<kenvandine> haha
<kenvandine> yes you can do multi select transfers
<ogra_> ah, probably the app cant then ...
<czajkowski> kenvandine: ohh
<kenvandine> czajkowski, but the app can't :)
<czajkowski> *mutters*
<czajkowski> which app the gallery  on the phone ?
<ogra_> facebook ...
<czajkowski> kenvandine: also how are you :)
<czajkowski> ogra_: this is from the gallery I've seleted 3-4 pics and click share
<czajkowski> share refuses to work
<kenvandine> gallery doesn't have multi-select share UI and the facebook webapp doesn't allow multiple yet
<kenvandine> oh... it does have that?
<kenvandine> cool
<kenvandine> so it's just the facebook webapp that isn't handling multi
<ogra_> czajkowski, yeah, the FB app refuses then ...
<czajkowski> lol so not me going insane
<czajkowski> ogra_: aye saw that on the app
<czajkowski> but figured I could at lest share multiple pics to mail
<ogra_> just go and convince that zuckerberg guy to support ubuntu ;)
<kenvandine> czajkowski, so file a bug against the facebook webapp
<czajkowski> one way to get themj off the phone and to G+ :D
 * kenvandine tries to remember the project
<czajkowski> ogra_: it's not to FB I want them, it's to my email
<ogra_> ah
<kenvandine> webapps-core project on LP
<kenvandine> oh
<kenvandine> we don't have a share handler for the gmail webapp yet
<czajkowski> sorry wasn't clearer, it's been a long few days
<ogra_> whio uses that anyway
<czajkowski> ogra_: me!
<ogra_> use dekko !
<kenvandine> but... it should support multi-select if you try to pick from the gmail webapp to add an attachment
<czajkowski> ahhhh
<czajkowski> lemmie try that
<czajkowski> plan B
<mcphail> Any idea against which package I should file a bug about the volume controls not working for apps using OpenAL?
<ogra_> mcphail, did you try out a fully confined app with OpenAL ?
<ogra_> it shouldnt be able to play any sound at all
<ogra_> unless it routes through pulse
<mcphail> ogra_: if you give access to "audio" you can play, even when screen is off
<ogra_> else there is a security bu i'd say
<ogra_> jdstrand, ^^^ should apps be able to directly access audio HW ?
<CoZo_> poukram j arrive pas a modifié sur jamendo
<CoZo_> ce site est compliqué a utiliser pour les zicos ;o)
<mcphail> ogra_: http://themcphails.uk/altest.njmcphail_0.1_armhf.click
<ogra_> mcphail, i belive you that it works ... :)
<mcphail> ogra_: sound will still play when backgrounded, screen off or silent mode
<CoZo_> oups chan error sorry
<popey> confirmed this
<ogra_> just trying to find out if it is a security hole ... looks to me like it is
<popey> hadn't considered it might be a security issue
<ogra_> apps should not be able to directly access any hardware
<ogra_> which i guess OpenAL does here
<popey> mcphail: file a bug against apparmor maybe?
<czajkowski> kenvandine: ogra_ Plan B works!
 * ogra_ hugs czajkowski 
<mcphail> popey: was thinking the fact it plays despite backgrounding might be because there is no graphical UI. App stays on splash screen
<czajkowski> although I think I just crashed the phone
<czajkowski> *mutters*
<ogra_> i guess you used up all rem
<ogra_> *ram
<czajkowski> yeah it's now hung
<czajkowski> and unresponsive
<ogra_> (though that should only kill apps, not the phone)
<czajkowski> ogra_: I'm special with my phone
<czajkowski> I can kill it
<ogra_> well, leave it for a moment ... might just be apparmor collecting stuff
<ogra_> err
<ogra_> apport
<popey> mcphail: maybe file it at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apparmor/+bugs and poke jdstrand :)
<popey> I'll confirm
<mcphail> popey: will do
<popey> ta
<czajkowski> ogra_: 4 pics is the max
<czajkowski> at least I know this now
<czajkowski> cheers for he tip kenvandine
<kenvandine> np
<mcphail> popey: I (possibly mistakenly) reported it as a security problem, which makes the bug private by default. Do you think I should switch it to public?
<popey> i would
<popey> then give us the bug number
<peat-psuwit> awe: How can radio-settings notify ofono core that technologyPreference has been changed?
<mcphail> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apparmor/+bug/1459259
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1459259 in apparmor (Ubuntu) "Apps using OpenAL on the Ubuntu Phone appear to have direct hardware access despite apparmor constraints" [Undecided,New]
<popey> thanks
<mcphail> popey: cheers
<awe> peat-psuwit, take a look at rilmodem/radio-settings.c
<awe> pretty sure there's no asynchronous way to do this.  The core queries the driver, which responds with the pref
<sturmflut2> Oh wow. The Document Viewer now supports SD cards and renders PDF documents at lightning speed! Who do I have to thank for this?
<jgdx> sturmflut2, Stefano Verzegnassi for sd it seems.
<peat-psuwit> awe: I can't find such code.
<awe> peat-psuwit, what exactly are you trying to do?
<sturmflut2> jgdx: Thanks!
<awe> if you're talking about RadioSettings::TechnologyPreference
<awe> my point was that the driver notifies the core, only when the core makes a query
<awe> it's not event-based
<awe> and the code that handles these queries is in rilmodem/radio-settings.c
<peat-psuwit> awe: If someone set TechnologyPreference to 3G in one sim, TechnologyPreference for another sim have to change.
<awe> sure, and I explained to you that you'd need to implement some kind of mechanism in your device plugin
<awe> eg. if the user sets a pref for SIM1, then you'd need to catch this and call into the device plugin to handle changing the pref for the other SIM
<awe> again, we do similar things for handling GPRS 'Attached'
<awe> please take a look at the mtk device plugin, and the mtkmodem gprs code for an example
<peat-psuwit> I see in src/radio-settings.c that this settings is cached. I can't see how I can make it uncache and re-query radio settings driver.
<awe> peat-psuwit, so the rates supported by the modem aren't supposed to change.  I believe the way this works in the MTK impl is that the modem is restarted when the 3g capability is switched from one modem to the other
<awe> abeato, ^^ can you confirm?
<awe> peat-psuwit, I never promised this was easy...
<awe> ;)
<peat-psuwit> awe: And I never thing it is.LOL
<abeato> peat-psuwit, so for your dual SIM phone, you can have 3G only for one of the slots?
<peat-psuwit> abeato: Yes.
<jgdx> abeato, awe, when nuntium sees a preferred Internet context with MMSC, does it treat it as a preferred MMS context?
<abeato> jgdx, yes
<jgdx> abeato, great, thanks
<abeato> peat-psuwit, ok, interesting... first thing, note that TechnologyPreference is not about changing the slot with 3G capabilities, but about forcing the modem to register for a certain technology
<awe> jgdx, so does my original reply make sense now?
<awe> abeato, I think we were mixing ModemTechnologies and TechnologyPref
<abeato> peat-psuwit, so you want something different... in the case of MTK modems we created a specific DBus interface to handle swithcing the slot with 3G caps
<awe> abeato, the modem does indeed cache the ModemTechs
<jgdx> awe, yes sir
<awe> s/the modem/ofono/
<awe> abeato, the modem he's working with only allows one modem to have 3g
<awe> ( sound familiar )
<awe> and he needs to implement something similar to our attach logic
<mpt> seb128, I just hung System Settings by tapping the Back button. This time it’s still running. What can I do to debug it?
<awe> where radio-settings would notify the device plugin, and cause the other modem to set it's pref to 2g
<seb128> mpt, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Backtrace#Already_running_programs
<mpt> thanks
<abeato> awe, right, that's what I am trying to explain
<mpt> (I’m assuming all that works on the phone too)
<abeato> peat-psuwit, check doc/mtk-settings-api.txt
<abeato> peat-psuwit, awe there is a property called Has3G, when set it resets the modem to change the slot that has 3G caps
<awe> abeato, this causes a modem reset, correcT?
<abeato> peat-psuwit, take a look at the implementation you might need something similar, bit for rilmodem
<abeato> awe, yes
<awe> abeato, which then causes the ofono core to re-query the supported rates
<awe> peat-psuwit, does that make sense ^^
<abeato> awe, right
<abeato> peat-psuwit, for MTK changing the slot with 3G needs a modem reset, don't now if it is the same for qualcomm modems
<peat-psuwit> abeato: my modem doesn't reset when this setting is changed.
<abeato> peat-psuwit, then it should be easier ;)
<awe> peat-psuwit, OK, that's good news.  That said, you might leverage the Set3G work still... just minus the reset logic
<abeato> peat-psuwit, but in any case you need something specific for your driver
<awe> +1
<abeato> peat-psuwit, a specific DBus interface as we did for MTK
<abeato> peat-psuwit, note that this is very device-dependent... as you see for MTK a reset is needed, in your case is not
<peat-psuwit> abeato: When a value is set on a modem, should ModemTechnologies change? How about TechnologyPreference?
<abeato> peat-psuwit, TechnologyPreference tells the modem the preferred radio technology, to force, for instance, using 2G instead of 3G
<peat-psuwit> abeato: s/a value/the has3G property/
<abeato> peat-psuwit, ModemTechnologies is the list of avialable technologies for that modem
<abeato> it is supposed to be kind of static
<abeato> peat-psuwit, a very different thing is to change the slot with *3G capabilities*
<abeato> peat-psuwit, in the case of MTK that is set with Has3G
<abeato> peat-psuwit, as a modem reset is needed, most ofono atoms are restarted
<abeato> peat-psuwit, and ModemTechnologies changes to reflect the change on slot with 3G caps
<abeato> peat-psuwit, to be cleat ModemTechnologies has the set of values that TechnologyPreference can have
<peat-psuwit> abeato: If one modem has 3G capabilities, another modem can't has umts in ModemTechnologies
<abeato> peat-psuwit, correct
<abeato> (well, if the modem has that limitation obviously)
<peat-psuwit> abeato: On MTK, that happens when the modem is reset. When should it happen in my case.
<abeato> peat-psuwit, what I am trying to say is that we do *not* use TechnologyPreference to change the current capabilities of the slot: we thought about that, but taking into account that it was very specific to our hardware we implemented the MtkSettings interface
<peat-psuwit> abeato: I mean, how should ModemTechnologies be changed?
<abeato> peat-psuwit, it should reflect which radio techs you can register to without affecting the other slot... maybe that works as a definition for you
<peat-psuwit> abeato: As ModemTechnologies should be static, then modem should restart when 3G capabilities change, right?
<abeato> peat-psuwit, well for MTK it was the case... do not take this as something you necessarily must do the same way. Maybe in your case ModemTechnologies could be always 2G,3G for both slots, and when you set TechPreference to 3G for slot 1, slot 2 notices, changes TechPreference and  emits a PropertyChanged signal
<abeato> peat-psuwit, if you do not need to reset that's what I would do
<peat-psuwit> abeato: That is my initial plan. But I'm finding the way to "changes TechPreference and  emits a PropertyChanged signal"
<abeato> peat-psuwit, what you certainly need to do is to enable some communication mean between the driver instances for each of your slots, probably using your modem plugin
<abeato> peat-psuwit, take a look to mtk.c:mtk_set_attach_state
<abeato> peat-psuwit, it solves a similar communication issue
<abeato> peat-psuwit, and mtk_detach_received
<abeato> basically you call them from a driver atom instance, then the plugin calls the other driver atom instance
<peat-psuwit> abeato: Well, in that case, when the sim data service is enabled, another sim data service will be disabled too.
<abeato> peat-psuwit, yep, for MTK we could have only one modem attached at a time... but again I pointed this out as an example of how to do communication between different driver instances
<abeato> peat-psuwit, ymmv
<peat-psuwit> abeato: I have the plan for that now.
<peat-psuwit> abeato:  I'm finding the way to change TechnologyPreference in dbus.
<abeato> peat-psuwit, great, looking forward to see the patches ;)
<peat-psuwit> abeato: What I'm finding is how notify radio-settings atom when TechnologyPreference changes.
<peat-psuwit> s/how/how to/
<jgdx> seb128, thanks!
<seb128> jgdx, yw!
<brunch875> Ugh I wonder if the IRC protocol needs to be revitalized
<brunch875> damn
<brunch875> Project ERROR: Unknown module(s) in QT: declarative
<brunch875> qtdeclarative5-dev
<brunch875> is installed, what could be the issue?
<brunch875> AH it seems to be deprecated... I wish there were more recent tutorials laying around :/
<Guest29395> Hello there, is there anyone here I can ask about installing Umbuntu for the first time over a previous Windows install?
<k1l_> on a smartphone or desktop/laptop?
<Guest29395> On a desktop PC (64 bit) with either Windows 8 or 7. We want to go Linux, but are nervous as we've never left Windows behind before. We already use LibreOffice for every doc/spreadsheet but use Windows Live mail for e-mail.
<k1l_> Guest29395: ok, then better come to #ubuntu to ask there. this here is the ubuntu-touch channel which is more smartphone focused right now.
<Guest29395> OK, which URL link should I go to?
<Guest29395> Sorry, if I landed in the wrong place
<k1l_> Guest29395: and best way is to make live usb ubuntu to start that ubuntu from that usb wihtout touching the disk. so you can have a look and test.
<k1l_> Guest29395: /join #ubuntu
<k1l_> then you will come to the channel #ubuntu. or (depending on your irc client you use) click on the #ubuntu
<Guest29395> So we shouldn't make a bootable DVD? As discussed here: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/burn-a-dvd-on-windows
<k1l_> Guest29395: i prefer to use a 2-4GB usb pendrive
<k1l_> but dvd would work too
<jdstrand> I changed channels from 14.09 to rc-proposed and now I have two music-app entries in the apps scope-- one has no icon and doesn't work, one does have an icon and does work. possibly related, if I pin the music-app to the launcher, it doesn't have an icon, but it works
<ahayzen> jdstrand, i've had that happen before when sideloading the music-app not sure what caused it lol
<jdstrand> I did sideload the music-app back when a call for testing went out for the new one
<jdstrand> I forgot about that
<jdstrand> ok, this is probably a local thing then that I can figure out
<jdstrand> ahayzen: thanks!
<ahayzen> sometimes i think it can get confused and just removing all of them and reinstalling from the store seemed to resolve it
<jdstrand> yeah, that is what I was thinking
<jdstrand> I was concerned that ota4 might be affected by something more serious, but now I doubt it
<yak_> hello everybody, I'm trying to connect my ubuntu touch on my hotspot I created on my ubuntu desktop, but it doesn't work :( have you any idea why?
<yak_> I'm on the aquaris E4.5
<yak_> my computer is connected on ethernet
<davmor2> yak_: might be an issue on the computer does anything else connect to the hotspot?
<yak_> no
<yak_> I didn't try
<yak_> maybe I could try connecting another smartphone to test it
<davmor2> yak_: I would try that first, if that fails it then I guess the hotspot isn't working as expected.  It would lower down to a piece of hardware
<yak_> I try on  an old android smartphone and it doesn't detect the hotspot. Maybe it's the version, I will try with the other one. But I already done it before with this computer. I think it's the software...
#ubuntu-touch 2015-05-28
<Tm_T> hello
<Tm_T> I noticed that Ubuntu phone's web browser has Android user agent, this creates harsh situation at times where sites try forcefeed Android app instead of showing the site
<Tm_T> a good example is Google Music which I cannot reach at the moment due to this
<Tm_T> is there known way to change user agent without creating some web app klik package or some other workaround?
<dholbach> good morning
<sturmflut2> popey, mzanetti: Ping
<popey> sturmflut2: pongs
<sturmflut2> popey: Have you seen https://uappexplorer.com/app/neverball.lb and https://uappexplorer.com/app/neverputt.lb?
<popey> I am shaing on twitter/g+ as I type :)
<popey> it runs flawlessly
<sturmflut2> popey: I was a bit jealous at first that they got it working before me ;) but I didn't have the necessary time anyways
<mzanetti> sturmflut2, what's with that?
<sturmflut2> mzanetti: Two libSDL based games in the store!
<mzanetti> oh!
<sturmflut2> mzanetti: With Touch support and tilt sensors and everything! And blazingly fast on the bq!
<mzanetti> that's nice
<popey> yeah, it's really impressive
<popey> https://github.com/pseuudonym404
<popey> code on github
<popey> they start _instantly_ too
<sturmflut2> popey: Yeah!
<ogra_> how do they handle the app lifecycle mgmt
<ogra_> did you check that ?
<popey> yes
<popey> it works as expected
<ogra_> cool
<popey> i have both games "running"
<popey> http://people.canonical.com/~alan/screenshots/device-2015-05-28-093841.png
<ogra_> yay
<ogra_> and a GPS to tell you where to put the ball !
<popey> apparmor profile just says "audio" and "sensors"
<popey> haha
<sturmflut2> ogra_: Do they have to handle the App Lifecycle somehow? Doesn't Unity8 just tell the kernel to stop the app process?
<popey> sturmflut2: there was a problem with OpenAL not getting stopped when playing audio
<popey> guess this app does audio differently
<ogra_> sturmflut2, well, if they get killed due to OOM and restarted ...
<popey> not tested that
<sturmflut2> ogra_: Ah, yes, that would be a problem.
 * sturmflut2 didn't think of all edge cases
<ogra_> for that case the app needs to do something and save its state
<ogra_> or you come back to it and it only starts newly, losing your progress
<popey> I'm just impressed how well an SDL game works on Mir
<popey> also, it ships with very few libraries bundled in
<ogra_> it is gigantic ... still downloading here :)
<popey> 123M in total 118M of which is level data
<popey> app itself is 1.2M and the res is libs
<ogra_> well, i started with neverball, thats only 52B
<popey> 123 unpacked
<ogra_> oh
<popey> guess the data compresses well
<popey> next step - make a multi-arch version for the intel tablets :)
<ogra_> lol
<sturmflut2> Okay, they use the same approach as I did in the beginning: the .desktop file points to a shell script, which sets the LD_LIBRARY_PATH to the included libSDL2-2.0.so.0 and then runs the binary. That could be simplified, as I have learned from mzanetti's Network Scanner
<mzanetti> sturmflut2, it probably has to for multiarch
<mzanetti> unless the script fiddles with that...
<mzanetti> but the lib folder in click packages exists for every arch and is automatically set up for the proper arch
<ogra_> wow, really nice on the arale :)
<sturmflut2> mzanetti: Yeah, I learned that trick with the lib folder by spying on you
<ogra_> sturmflut2, you shouldnt need to set LD_LIBRARY_PATH at all
<ogra_> (as long as you ship your libs in the right location in the click)
<ogra_> ubuntu-app-launch exports it when it runs the .desktop file
<ogra_> https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/platform/guides/app-confinement/ (see "Runtime Environment")
<ogra_> so who packages dota2 now ?
<ogra_> :)
<popey> heh
<popey> so what is the "right" location in the click?
<popey> libs/triple ?
<ogra_> see the page above
<popey> k
<ogra_> ./lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/
<ogra_> for arm
<popey> yay
<popey> tested that and it works
<ogra_> i386-linux-gnu for i386 and x86_64-linux-gnu for amd64
<popey> will file an issue on github, because that way we can get an x86 build in
<popey> although the main binary is arch specific so that will need work too
<ogra_> yep
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> well, see PATH in the page
<ogra_> you can just ship two binaries
<ogra_> same setup :)
<popey> nice
<ogra_> (just with /bin)
<dholbach> fgimenez, brendand: do you think we should go ahead and upload the selenium change to wily already?
<fgimenez> dholbach, not sure, i have this https://code.launchpad.net/~fgimenez/+junk/python-selenium that builds fine with a recipe, but still ships the binaries
<fgimenez> dholbach, zigo proposed bundling the binaries in a separate package and upload that to non-free in debian
<dholbach> hum
<dholbach> so that'd be a separate source package or separate binary package?
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Amnesty International Day! 😃
<fgimenez> dholbach, i guess a separate source package but without compilation, just including the binaries that come in the selenium source
<fgimenez> dholbach, if the debian upload doesn't go ahead we can try also removing the binaries, in this case we should check that this doesn't break anything with previous versions of ff
<fgimenez> dholbach, don't know if shipping the binaries is acceptable in terms of licenses, etc
<dholbach> as the separate source package will have to go through NEW anyway, it might make sense to upload your patch already :)
<dholbach> and make the selenium-modules-non-free package (or whatever it's going to be called) conflicts/replaces: python-selenium << 2.45.0~
<fgimenez> dholbach, yes, for uploading the patch into debian it must be a NMU, we are waiting for a possible response from the original maintainer
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> and uploading it to wily already?
<fgimenez> dholbach, i'm not sure, should it include the binaries? should we split the package in free/non-free (not sure how is this done in ubuntu)?
<dholbach> fgimenez, I prepared a build in a vm and these seem to be the difference in terms of contents of the binary packages: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11408827/
<dholbach> do we know if users rely on the precompiled firefox webdriver files?
<dholbach> ... and if the update will break things
<dholbach> ?
<fgimenez> dholbach, no idea, we should check that of course, i think elopio mentioned that he was going to try with old ff versions
<dholbach> fgimenez, ok... I was just asking about wily because it might help to get it out for testing and backport it, so more folks can make use of it for html5 apps
<dholbach> (it's part of the default html5 app template in the sdk already)
<dholbach> maybe you can discuss it with elopio
<dholbach> let me know if you need somebody to upload it to wily
<fgimenez> dholbach, ok thx, i'll ping you back
<dholbach> rock and roll
<jgdx> question, if I'm on 15.10 on the phone, can I somehow change the channel to vivid+stable?
<jgdx> and then just magically receive stable updates :p
<jgdx> that sounded bad when writing it out loud
<sturmflut2> jgdx: The "system-image-cli" command on the phone has a "--switch" parameter
<sturmflut2> jgdx: I am not sure how it handles this case though
<jgdx> yeah, might as well just flash it
<brunch875> is the next OTA wily?
<DanChapman> vivid
<ogra_> no, wily will not come to phones
<seb128> kenvandine, jgdx, btw I plan to look at migrating u-s-s to newer Ubuntu Component version (1.2) and replace deprecated listitems by the new listitem widget
<Elleo> ogra_: out of curiosity, any idea if there'll be a new framework release based on the vivid overlay at somepoint? with wily being skipped it'd mean a year before any new APIs could be introduced otherwise
<seb128> we use outdated versions and have bugs and runtime warnings due to that
<kenvandine> seb128, yeah, that would be awesome
<seb128> kenvandine, jgdx: I'm probably going to do it in chunks, not all panels together, easier to review/test and trying to avoid conflicts in things that have pending refactoring
<kenvandine> jgdx, you haven't seen any issues with libqofono in silo 36 have you?
<jgdx> seb128, that'd be sweet!
<jgdx> kenvandine, other than it not building? or running uss?
<kenvandine> libqofono built fine :)
<jgdx> oh ok
<jgdx> kenvandine, no, but haven't look specifically
<jgdx> I'll do that now
<kenvandine> jgdx, did you get to test the reset context stuff?
<jgdx> kenvandine, yes
<kenvandine> basically i want to change the version revision from 3.1 to 4, because that's the version i want to land in wily
<kenvandine> but if i bump it, and we change the patch at all... it gets annoying
<kenvandine> jgdx, ok, i'm going to upload 0.70-0ubuntu4 to the ppa for wily then
<jgdx> kenvandine, but
<jgdx> kenvandine, it was never tested with the change to nuntium or networkmanager
<kenvandine> jgdx, oh... maybe we should actually create a new silo for wily...
<jgdx> though it is unlikely that a change in libqofono will be needed if that process fails...
<kenvandine> and keep this silo for the overlay/vivid backport
<kenvandine> since we have a proper libqofono for vivid overlay in this silo
<kenvandine> jgdx, in fact, libqofono could just go to wily now right?
<kenvandine> i could just upload it to wily and keep the silo simple for you
<jgdx> kenvandine, sure
<jgdx> thanks
<jgdx> 3.1 seems to work very well from a lot of phonesim testing
<kenvandine> is the ofono reset context changes in wily?
<kenvandine> yes it si
<kenvandine> is
<kenvandine> cool
<jgdx> kenvandine, yep according to 1338758
<kenvandine> jgdx, ok, settings is building in silo 33
<ogra_> Elleo, oh, no idea, thats a question for the SDK team i guess
<Elleo> ogra_: okay, will poke give them a poke and see what the plan is
<peat-psuwit> abeato, awe: Can user_data passed into g_ril_send be freed in callback.
<peat-psuwit> Idea is passing single instance of struct and pass it into multiple calls of g_ril_send, keeping ref count, and when callback is called, check ref count and free it if ref count is 0
<peat-psuwit> s/passing/creating/
<awe> peat-psuwit, if you don't pass in a destroy func, the user_data won't be cleaned up when the callback is processed
<awe> s/destroy func/notify func/
<awe> well, actually it's type is GDestroyNotify
<awe> and the param name is 'notify'
<awe> so if you don't provide a func, then user_data won't be touched when the response for a sent request is handled
<peat-psuwit> awe: So it's OK if user_data is freed when the callback return, right?
<awe> if you want to free it in your callback, you can
<awe> but again, to do so, you'd pass NULL as the last arg in g_ril_send ()
<awe> the GDestroyNotify parameter is just a convenience mechanism
<peat-psuwit> awe: Thanks.
<awe> peat-psuwit, np
<cm-t> Test dc
<seb128> kenvandine, jgdx, was there any fix you were still trying to land for ota4 u-s-s?
<seb128> hum
<seb128> when a device doesn't boot anymore
<seb128> (stucked on the ubuntu logo)
<seb128> what's the right way to restore it?
<seb128> I tried to boot in fastboot mode but and do a u-d-f boostrap but the device says that recovery doesn't support it
<ogra_> you need a recovery with adb in it
<kenvandine> seb128, nothing else for settings for ota4
<seb128> ogra_, and if I don't have that, what can I do?
<seb128> kenvandine, k, you are not trying to land the network and battery graph init fixes anymore?
<ogra_> seb128, http://askubuntu.com/questions/602035/how-do-i-use-ubuntu-device-flash-with-the-bq-aquaris-e4-5
<ogra_> seb128, there is a download link and instructions
<kenvandine> seb128, i don't think they are on the ota4 list
<kenvandine> so waiting
<seb128> ogra_, the device in an arale not a bq
<ogra_> seb128, oh
<nik90> With Android M, apps will no longer request permissions while installing it but rather when you start using a specific feature similar to UT. Looks like Google is learning ;)
<kenvandine> nik90, indeed :)
<brunch875> will telegram go smoother if I clear history?
<Lihis> Hi all
<jgdx> seb128, did you see the mako thread?
<seb128> jgdx, no, about?
<jgdx> seb128, mako not booting, stuck on logo
<seb128> jgdx, no, but I don't own a mako
<seb128> I also fixed my arale issue
<seb128> if that's what you were replying to
<jgdx> (wifi died)
<jgdx> seb128, right, never mind!
<jgdx> I had to nuke the cache to fix my prob
<seb128> jgdx, thanks for replying!
<jgdx> :)
<Lihis> Can someone help me to debug recovery segmentation fault?
<mariogrip> if i switch Ubuntu image channel (bq device), will the apps and data be wiped?
<nik90> mariogrip: not unless you explicitly use the --bootstrap argument.
<nik90> mariogrip: as in --bootstrap will wipe all data...
<mariogrip> nik90: Okay, thanks. i will switch to rc-proposed then.
<Pogi_> Name yogmog
<jeeepeee> Hello ! Is there someone knowing how to install ubuntu touch on a meizu mx4 ?
#ubuntu-touch 2015-05-29
<cwayne_> mariogrip, any luck with ofono? got lollipop on my opo and it suuuuuucks :)
<liuxg__> how to make a button disabled (grey) in QML?
<cwayne> liuxg_, isn't it just enabled : false
<liuxg_> cwayne, yes, you are right. Just now, i tried "enable". thanks
<liuxg_> cwayne, it is not so visible to developers since we did not use the same one from the Qt standard control. On our d.u.c, I cannot find it
<sturmflut2> good morning
<dholbach> good morning
<Mister_Q> good morning dholbach
<dholbach> hi Mister_Q
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday, and happy Learn About Composting Day! 😃
<sturmflut2> JamesTait: It took me longer to realise than I'm willing to admit that you didn't write "Learn About Compositing" and this had nothing to do with Unity or Mir
<popey> hah
<JamesTait> sturmflut2, that's also a good cause. Probably.
<dholbach> oh god... it's quite noticeable the coffee machine is broken in the office again
<dholbach> "Where to app development discussion"
 * dholbach hangs his head in shame
 * ogra_ slurps his hot steaming americano and waits for the video feed url :P
<dholbach> brendand, do you know if fgimenez and elopio got anywhere with the selenium upload? I think the question now was to figure out if the firefox webdriver was still needed or if it was a minority who could still install a potential non-free package later on
<dholbach> hum... not sure if you saw my earlier message
<dholbach> brendand, do you know if fgimenez and elopio got anywhere with the selenium upload? I think the question now was to figure out if the firefox webdriver was still needed or if it was a minority who could still install a potential non-free package later on
<dholbach> :)
<brendand> dholbach, i asked fgimenez, i'm not really in the loop on that. it seems to be getting handled as a side task in our team
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> it'd be good if we could land this in the archive, so we don't have to depend on external ppas all the time
<dholbach> and if it takes longer to get it into Debian, we should still be able to get it into wily
<dholbach> but right... I'll wait for fgimenez and elopio
<fgimenez> hi dholbach sorry but I didn't ask elopio yesterday about selenium, pinging him now
<dholbach> <3
<popey> davmor2: you seeing this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-scope-click/+bug/1460049
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1460049 in unity-scope-click (Ubuntu) "Text doesn't wrap in click info" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> popey, what device/channel are you on?
<seb128> popey, I don't see that on the vivid ota candidate image on my bq, tried on e.G 2048
<popey> arale
<popey> image 6 ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/meizu.en
<ogra_> just use proper grid units :P
<seb128> popey, that's based on vivid overlay right?
<seb128> should be the same as the bq one I've atm
<popey> i have no idea
 * popey tries on a bq
<popey> http://people.canonical.com/~alan/screenshots/device-2015-05-29-133924.png
<popey> seems okay on my krillin
<sturmflut2> Notice the "popey tries on A bq"
<sturmflut2> Implying that he's got more than one
<popey> hah
<popey> two
<sturmflut2> Including the secret E5?
<popey> I don't know what you're talking about.
<popey> I have two E4.5's
<popey> one of the old white android ones (owned by the company) and a black one I bought myself
<sturmflut2> ...so two bq's excluding the secret E5.
<popey> I like testing / comparing latest bleeding edge with the retail experience our users get
<popey> Excluding the rumoured E5, yes.
<popey> probably will get one if they become available at some point though
<popey> I still can't get over how well neverball runs on the bq
<sturmflut2> We know that you already have the MX5, the E7, the secret US phone and the top-secret phone from Antarctica, popey. No point in denying it.
<popey> haha
<popey> I wish
 * popey looks at his box'o'phones
<sturmflut2> I can already see Softpedia's headline from tomorrow: "Canonical to reveal a top-secret Antarctica phone"
<sturmflut2> "contains actual penguins"
<didrocks> I would say popey has the one from Atlantis too :)
<sturmflut2> didrocks: Exactly, thanks for the reminder
<didrocks> yw! ;)
<popey> When I was younger (and thinner) people said I looked like "The Man From Atlantis" -> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0075533/
<sturmflut2> Softpedia: "Canonical employee rumored to come from Atlantis, owns secret smartphone technology"
<Elleo> waterproof ubuntu phones
<cwayne> oh come one, it'd be phronix "canonical employee lives underwater WHY DO THEY HATE AIR SO MUCH"
<sturmflut2> Sad, but true
<Elleo> heh
<popey> hah
<sturmflut2> https://uappexplorer.com/app/com.ubuntu.developer.robert-ancell.mines Woohoo! Another entry on my wishlist goes away!
<popey> hah
<cwayne> oh man, Automatic has a rest api
<cwayne> guess I know what I'll be doing in my free time
<popey> i pointed robert at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/puzzles/ and seems he picked mines first :)
<popey> cwayne: automatic?
<cwayne> popey, https://www.automatic.com/
<popey> heh
<jgdx> what's that apt syntax that let's you pin two or more packages to a given version?
<jgdx> apt-get install {a b}=1337.0 dothnth work
<jgdx> kenvandine, you're all knowing ^
<jgdx> aah, it's apt-get install {a,b}=1337
<elopio> hello
<elopio> dholbach: fgimenez: brendand: if we upload the selenium version that federico prepared, that will break tests for people running in old firefox versions.
<oSoMoN> jgdx, can you elaborate on bug #1459404 ?
<ubot5> bug 1459404 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "gmail webapp goes blank quite often" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1459404
<elopio> I doubt there's many people doing that: running an old selenium version and an old firefox version
<dholbach> elopio, if we upload it to wily?
<elopio> but still, the correct solution would be to upload also the package with the binaries. So for those that will break, we offer a solution.
<elopio> if we don't care about supporting tests on the old firefox version, which makes sense, then we can just upload it now.
<kenvandine> jgdx, missing comma
<elopio> I haven't been able to test it extensively in firefox though.
<kenvandine> jgdx, ah... you figured it out
<jgdx> oSoMoN, thanks for looking at it. Seems the user added two google accounts using the same gmail address
<jgdx> oSoMoN, fixed by nuking both and re-adding it
<oSoMoN> jgdx, ok, can you mark the bug invalid then?
<jgdx> yup
<elopio> dholbach: fgimenez: some more info: with the current selenium version in the archive, firefox tests don't work: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11432933/
<elopio> with the version from the PPA, they don't work either of course: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11432956/
<elopio> to make them work, people have to install the marionette python client, for which we don't have a package: https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/Firefox_OS/Automated_testing/Setting_up_Marionette
<dholbach> elopio, with 2.44 in the qa ppa the test proposed in https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/help-app/functional-test-template worked for me
<dholbach> fgimenez suggested 2.45 in debian
<dholbach> I could build and try that locally too
<dholbach> and see if balloons' test from above still works
<dholbach> let me try
<elopio> dholbach: with firefox or oxide?
<dholbach> elopio, sorry............. ignore me
<dholbach> it's very close to the weekend already
<dholbach> O:-)
<dholbach> oxide of course
<elopio> dholbach: :)
<seb128> jgdx, kenvandine, I didn't quite understand what you were saying in the hangout/didn't pay enough attention, the test failures on e.g lp:~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/fix-1441192 are due to buggy changes or do we have flacky tests again there?
<jgdx> seb128, it's on my list of ap test failures to fix
<seb128> like some datetime and search tests are listed so I doubt it's all coming from the changes
<jgdx> seb128, maybe the branch, not sure yet
<jgdx> seb128, wth is up with that datetime test.. been flaky like forever
<jgdx> I've run it successfully 200 times locally
<jgdx> (forgot i had it running :p)
<kenvandine> jgdx, i recently fixed the flakyness in datetime
<seb128> kenvandine, did that land in trunk?
<kenvandine> seb128, yes
<seb128> so why is that still an issue?
<seb128> I guess different problem?
<kenvandine> seb128, gotta be different
<seb128> or jgdx didn't rebase on trunk since that got fixed?
<kenvandine> it was reliable after my fix
<jgdx> when?
<seb128> your fix was to not call a test from another one right?
<seb128> jgdx, kenvandine, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~system-settings-touch/ubuntu-system-settings/trunk/revision/1394
<seb128> 2015-04-22
<jgdx> seb128, thanks, I def rebased after that
<seb128> yeah, your branch has that
<seb128> different issue then I guess :-/
<seb128> hate those flacky tests
<jgdx> only on mako
<seb128> I don't have a mako to try :-(
<jgdx> locally that specific test passes individually and in sequence
<jgdx> my device is on its way to do some tests, so I am taking a closer look
<yacc> Anyone got an idea how to access the google contacts from evolution? (The 14.04LTS version seems to use a deprectated method that stopped working for me today)
<faenil> where are unity8 debug info packages?
<faenil> can't find any
<ogra_> yacc, you might want to ask in #ubuntu ... this is the pphone channel ...
<ogra_> *phone
<john-mcaleely> bfiller, can I ask you to look at this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/dialer-app/+bug/1460111
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1460111 in dialer-app "dual sim handset cannot select default sim" [Undecided,New]
<john-mcaleely> it appears to block device tarball testing for ota4 for krillin
<john-mcaleely> I can't get telephony to work :-/
<TenLeftFingers> Installing an app (Neverball) is at 167%. What do I file the bug against?
<ogra_> TenLeftFingers, ubuntu-download-manager ... or just hunt down mandel :)
<TenLeftFingers> ogra_: thanks. I'll camp out here for a while in case they show up :)
<TenLeftFingers> mandel: ping!
<dednick> sil2100: ping
<sturmflut2> TenLeftFingers: I think I remember a bug report for this one
<TenLeftFingers> sturmflut2: I'll take another look
<sturmflut2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-system-image/+bug/1456542
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1456542 in Ubuntu system image "Updates from Ubuntu Store sometimes 'downloading 200%'" [Medium,Triaged]
<TenLeftFingers> thanks sturmflut2, I'll 'me too' it.
<sturmflut2> yw
<popey> maybe you should /98
<popey> bah
<TenLeftFingers> hehe, what was that attempt popey ?
<popey> it was half a comment in another channel
<TenLeftFingers> ah
<popey> then me trying to switch windows
<bfiller> john-mcaleely: ok
<john-mcaleely> thanks!
<norbs> Hi there! I have a question about reporting a specific bug on touch. This is the right place to ask?
<rsalveti> norbs: yup, just ask
<norbs> Sometimes I have to press the physical button multiple on the side of the device to unlock the screen. It's a BQ phone. Did somebody already report this before?
<norbs> If not I need to file a bug for this but I don't know for which package I start.
<norbs> *I have to press multiple times
<rsalveti> norbs: like it it only shows the screen after pressing it twice and it then blanks the screen again?
<ogra_> norbs, the greeter is unity8 ... screen management is powerd
<rsalveti> norbs: and then it works after the third time you press it
<rsalveti> if that, we do have a bug, just don't know the number =\
 * ogra_ remembers a bug we had where waking up the screen took long when your wallpaper was very high res.
<norbs> Yes. That is my case rsalveti. Sometimes I have to press it twice and it appears after the third press and then blanks.
<norbs> My wallpaper is the default one.
<norbs> So I search unity8 first. That's a clue. Thanks!
<SturmFlut> Someone built a "Snake" game, but it's a Snappy package and runs in a webbrowser :/
<ogra_> heh
 * ogra_ installs
 * svij installs too
<ogra_> hmm, what port does it run on ... my webdm version doesnt show the description
<SturmFlut> ogra_: 9999
<ogra_> hmmm, connection refused
<ogra_> oh, heh
<SturmFlut> At least it says port 9999 in the description
<ogra_> because it runs in kvm ... i need to restart the vm and forward the port
<norbs> I have reported the resume-related bug here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1460180
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1460180 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Pressing the power button once will not resume the phone" [Undecided,New]
<studio_> hi
<studio_> are there some news about the m3u and mirscreencast?
<taiebot> \o/ 100Mb of update for willy let see if it boots
<taiebot> Yeah success here on mako..
<studio_> is there a q/a for the ubuntu phone on an "official" site?
<taiebot> nice update of the browser app on willy. Private mode + selection of the search engine. :-D
<studio_> guys, come on, no news about m3u and mirscreencast?
<Guest9122> Vito
<Guest9122> Hello. How can i install Ubuntu Phone to my Lenovo a706 ?
<k1l_> studio_: was some news announced?
<studio_> k1l_, sure, as i was reading for support for m3u, wasn't it?
<k1l_> studio_: "Among the work further out for over the summer to Ubuntu Phone are plans for supporting .M3U files, media hub playlist support, USB tethering and hotsupport support, BlueZ 5 Linux Bluetooth support, NFC support, ...." is what i found
<k1l_> so there is no "its here now" how i read that
<studio_> the problem is, what does m3u means? only local files?
<k1l_> i would say its about streaming from websites. but i am not involved in the ubuntu development
<Elleo> studio_: media hub can already play http streams, so once m3u parsing is implemented http streams should work fine
<studio_> therefore i asked
<Elleo> studio_: I've actually got a half finished app that parses m3u lists itself and then passes the resulting stream to media-hub which works fine
<studio_> Elleo, only http files?
<Elleo> I don't know if any other network transports are supported as I haven't tried them
<Elleo> and its not limited to files, it can be constant streams
<Elleo> (e.g. shoutcast/icecast)
<studio_> Elleo, i like to try, what version, 15.10?
<Elleo> studio_: http streams are supported in RTM already
<studio_> Elleo, i need rtmp, rtmps, rtp, rtps, mms and so on ...
<Elleo> no idea, if they're supported; you could try them and find out by just passing the stream url to a MediaPlayer QML element though
<studio_> Elleo, before i flash my phone again on ut, can the emu handle maybe the same?
<Elleo> almost certainly, it's a matter of whether media-hub supports it which is a purely software matter
<studio_> so, on https://system-image.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed/ubuntu/ x86 is doing on my pc the same as krillin on my phone?
<studio_> how nice, there is an arale-image ;)
<studio_> Elleo, just for example, if the new image can handel m3u/m3u8 via http, rtp, rtps rtmp, rtmps, mms and so on, what about "mirscreencast" and http?
<Elleo> I have no idea about mirscreencast
<nik90> Elleo: Does media-hub have trouble playing m4a files? Here is a bug report where looking at the logs, it looks like it couldn't play it.
<nik90> more specifically the error message is Failed to start playback:  org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<nik90> which is strange since it is local file,
<nik90> Setting media to:   QUrl( "file:///home/phablet/.local/share/com.mikeasoft.podbird/podcasts/lnp140-hoch-die-internationale-spionageaktivitaet.m4a" )
<Elleo> nik90: it vaguely rings a bell that there might have been some m4a issue
<Elleo> nik90: I think it was with specific m4a files that had jpeg images encoded in them (e.g. for cover art)
<Elleo> nik90: will see if I can find the bug
<Elleo> nik90:
<Elleo> nik90: https://bugs.launchpad.net/media-hub/+bug/1408681
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1408681 in Media Hub "Certain m4a files with an embedded cover art jpeg stream are not playable" [High,Triaged]
<nik90> Elleo: ah yes that could be it. I will update the podbird bug report with the necessary info. thnx
<Elleo> no problem :)
<studio_> Elleo, whois taking resposibilidad about mirsreencast here?
<studio_> mirs"c"reencast
<Elleo> studio_: I don't know anything about mirscreencast I'm afraid
<studio_> Elleo, you never tried to record or forward your desktop via mirscreencast?
<nik90> studio_: It has been a pipe dream of mine to record the phone for demo purposes to my desktop. Unfortunately it hasn't been so straight forward. That said my guess would be that the mir team handles mirscreencast.
<studio_> nik90>
<studio_> nik90>
<studio_> nik90>
<studio_> nik90, popey an other made youtube videos with that
<studio_> i do not like to use nc, i prefer cvlc
<Mister_Q> http://www.kryogenix.org/days/2015/01/21/live-screencasting-from-ubuntu-phone/
<nik90> studio_: I know and I have also seen others blog about it, but personally I haven't much success with it.the framerate was low during my testing and also the file size was rather huge
<nik90> Mister_Q: I was actually referring to that blog post ;)
<Mister_Q> nik90: haha okay :D
<studio_> nik90, what was your command via cvlc to stream the desktop in the local network?
<nik90> studio_: I followed the commands mentioned in http://www.kryogenix.org/days/2015/01/21/live-screencasting-from-ubuntu-phone/ .. it was quite a long time ago, dont remember the exact details
<nik90> also somehow my video color was skewed to a purplish tone
<studio_> no, this is "nc" but not "cvlc"
<nik90> studio_: Yeah I know and that's what I tried..I am a beginner to the terms "nc" and "cvlc" ;)
<nik90> studio_: I think the low framerate issue was to compensate for the wireless transfer of data...if you figure how to stream via usb, do let me know with a nice blog post
<studio_> cvlc, also vlc-player can handle raw videos an images, so how to forward the "desktop"? same problem is with the cam, what is known, there is no 4vl-driver for it
<studio_> v4l-friver
<studio_> driver, damn
<nik90> ah ok
<studio_> maybe i am "old school", but, i do not understand, there is an refer -phone -pcb, and nobody cares about it?
<studio_> do "we" have to make reverse engineering for that?
<studio_> did anybody here disassembled his bq e4.5?
<Mister_Q> nope
#ubuntu-touch 2015-05-30
<robin-hero> hi all! I would like to try the devel-proposed channel in the emualor. But in the tutorial, when it shows how to open the launcher, I can't open it with swipe. So I can't use the pohne. Any idea?
<SturmFlut> robin-hero: In the emulator? You should be able to "imitate" the swipe by dragging with the mouse I think
<robin-hero> SturmFlut: Yes, I know, I used emulator many times :D But it is not working with devel-proposed now :)
<SturmFlut> robin-hero: Ah, sorry.
<SturmFlut> robin-hero: That sounds like a bug then :/
<robin-hero> Yeah, I think that too
<SturmFlut> robin-hero: I haven't seen any related bug reports over the last week I think
<robin-hero> I am just testing on another machine, just to be sure. :)
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Here-s-What-s-New-in-Ubuntu-Touch-OTA-4-Update-482755.shtml
<OerHeks> .. and much more :-D
<lotuspsychje> looks nice to me :p
<lotuspsychje> hopefully scopes lag at boot will dissapear
<hallucy> good morning folks. is there a way to enable the mouse cursor?
<hallucy> err, to make the mouse cursor visible. i have a microsoft usb mouse plugged in. it is detected and working, just invisible. even in Window mode
<cprofitt> hello all...
<cprofitt> just curious what devices currently run Ubuntu Touch -- will the Nexus 9 work?
<OerHeks> cprofitt, i don't see it on this list https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<cprofitt> Yeah, that is why I was asking...
<cprofitt> the N7 and N10 are not longer available.
<cprofitt> in the states we don't have access to the BQ stuff (yet)
<OerHeks> That bq 4.5 is EU only, afaik
 * cprofitt nods
<JanC> cprofitt: maybe the Chinese Ubuntu phone will have a US version
<popey> there's no plan for the Meizu MX4 in the US that I know of.
<JanC> AFAIK the bq phone radio doesn't support US frequencies
<JanC> oh
<JanC> so the MX4 won't support US frequencies either?
<JanC> popey: ^^^
<ogra_> who made you think that ?
<ogra_> (or what)
<JanC> ogra_: think what?
<ogra_> that the MX4 doesnt support US freqs
<popey> I'm just saying I don't think there's plans to _sell_ the device in the US.
<popey> it may well work fine over there
<JanC> I was asking if that was the reason
<ogra_> it definitely works fine in the US
<JanC> so that's better than the bq (supposedly) not working (everywhere) in the US, I guess?
<popey> it works
<popey> just not 3g
<ogra_> well, the bq work ... but max at 2g
<JanC> ah
<ogra_> not fun if you actually have a data SIM ...
<ogra_> okayish if you travel and use WLAN for data anyway ...
<ogra_> though kind of defeats the purpose of having a second sim slot :)
<JanC> IIRC some bq FAQ stated frequency issues for not selling in the US
<JanC> but that might refer to 3G/data
<OerHeks> bq does 3g too
<popey> yes, the 3g frequencies are different
<JanC> OerHeks: in Europe
<popey> silly USA
<OerHeks> and Quad-Band 850/900/1800/1900, so USA should be covered?
<popey> for calls, yes
<popey> but not 3g
<OerHeks> oh oke, that is the issue.
<JanC> ogra_: second SIM slot can be useful for travelling inside Europe too?  :)
<OerHeks> I was waiting for that meizu, 'till i found out it has no sdcard slot
<JanC> Europe & other places using the same frequencies
<JanC> e.g. in the ME & Africa AFAIK
<cprofitt> JanC: I hope so... keep waiting for an announcement.
<JanC> cprofitt: or convince a US mobile phone company to sell an Ubuntu phone  :)
<popey> AIUI that's in progress
<JanC> or maybe System 76 or the like can be convinced to do so
<popey> that's even harder
<popey> much easier to get people who have experience of manufacturing phones to make them
<cprofitt> JanC: I ask every trip to my AT&T store when they are planning on getting one.
<JanC> well, they could resell phones
<JanC> popey: most "mobile phone brands" are resellers, right?
<popey> but someone needs to do the hardware enablement
<popey> and recognised brands are easier to sell than new entrants
<JanC> Meizu & bq are hardly "well-known"
<popey> they are in their home turf
<popey> my point is system76 are unknown in phone markets _anywhere_
<JanC> which shouldn't be a huge problem for a developer phone?
<JanC> also, when Medion, Acer, Asus, etc. sold their first smartphones, they had no experience either
<popey> all of whom are orders of magnitude larger than system76
<JanC> but is bq much larger than System 76?
<JanC> I doubt so...
<popey> hard to know, system76 revenue is private
<popey> bq has over 900 employees
<popey> system76 is _way_ smaller as a company
<cprofitt> system76 is just a re-badger and re-seller... and are very small.
<cprofitt> great people though.
<popey> sure. I'm not being negative about system76
<JanC> so they could re-badge bq or Meizu phones
<popey> makes no sense
<popey> there's already precious little margin on devices
<cprofitt> JanC: they could, but the issue in the US is getting carrier support
<JanC> cprofitt: ugh
<cprofitt> it is a tougher nut to crack than the EU due to all the subsidies
<popey> thats becoming less of an issue
<popey> for "indie" handsets
<cprofitt> I am positive that the major carriers make money off of the phones despite the subsidies...
<popey> some companies sell direct - like OnePlus and Oppo
<popey> I expect we'd do the same initially
<cprofitt> popey: for sure... there is a growing sub-set of people demanding unlocked unsubsidies phones
<popey> yeah
<JanC> you mean they lock out phones?
<cprofitt> some of the smaller 're-sellers' of carrier service are pushing that too.
<popey> JanC: no, many people in the US buy handsets which are subsidised by the network
<popey> same as in europe
<cprofitt> JanC: when you guys an AT&T phone you can't take it to Verizon (usually)
<popey> but in the US it's way more common
<cprofitt> I would say 90-95% buy subidies phones unless they are on month-to-month or pay-as-you-go plans
<cprofitt> two year contracts are the norm.
<JanC> right, but a non-subsidised phone should still work right?
<popey> thats pretty common in the uk too
<popey> right
<popey> but people are locked into contracts
<cprofitt> JanC: only if the carrier is willing to accept it.
<popey> or of the mindset that it's the normal way, to buy locked phones
<cprofitt> the Nexus 4 I have only works with AT&T or T-Mobile
<popey> cprofitt: you have sim-only deals though?
<cprofitt> and I get a lower tier of service because it was not branded by either
<JanC> WTF?
<cprofitt> T-Mobile would not allow voice calls over IP unless you had their branded Nexus 4
<lotuspsychje> i hear the dont sell nexus7 anymore
<cprofitt> correct -- US is all Nexus 6 or Nexus 9 right now.
<popey> shame, the nexus 5 was a decent device
<lotuspsychje> does touch run on 6 or 9 yet?
<popey> the churn on devices is very high
<popey> no
<popey> touch needs porting to android L
<lotuspsychje> so no tablets anymore for ubuntu touch?
<ice9> is it mandatory to build/port touch on Ubuntu system?
<popey> lotuspsychje: nexus 7 2013 and nexus 10 both work
<popey> lotuspsychje: we'll have to move to Android L at some point
<lotuspsychje> popey: ah nexus10 works smooth as 7?
<popey> and when we do that'll make porting to those devices easier, but someone still needs to do the work
<JanC> I understand subsidized devices to be locked to the subsidizer until you pay them off, but everything beyond that sounds like a racketeering scheme really...
<popey> neither are perfect
<popey> JanC: welcome to the mobile phone business for the last 20 years
<lotuspsychje> popey: well i cant complain on 7, working pretty flawless to me
<JanC> popey: not over here :)
<popey> unfortimately it needs more love
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Here-s-What-s-New-in-Ubuntu-Touch-OTA-4-Update-482755.shtml
<popey> JanC: it's not _that_ different
<JanC> popey: here it's illegal for mobile phone providers to lock SIMs after you paid for the full contract, which can be at most worth 1 or 2 years of subscription IIRC
<popey> same in most places
<popey> you can get the lock off when the contract ends
<popey> which is reasonable.
<JanC> and it's illegal to sell a phone combined with a contract if it isn't also available separately
<chetan> Hi, I have a ubuntu touch on nexus tablet and I am trying to run my .sh file but it says permission denied. I have used chmod +x for execute permission but still the same problem.
<SturmFlut> New post: http://sturmflut.github.io/ubuntu/touch/2015/05/30/my-favourite-ubuntu-touch-apps-may-2015/
<SturmFlut> If you want to be on next months list, I am open for "donations" ;)
<SturmFlut> Oh wow: https://plus.google.com/101402903185277489519/posts/Sr37GBA8ZcR can anybody confirm?
<popey> oooh
<torontoyes> Anyone have ubuntu installed on Galaxy note 3?
<torontoyes> Is there an image that works well with Galaxy note 3?
<popey> !devices | torontoyes
<ubot5> torontoyes: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<torontoyes> popey, I looked, but I did not see an image for Note 3.
<torontoyes> I guess I'm "SOL"
<zerwas> Is it possible to install Ubuntu on a standard Android Meizu MX4?
<torontoyes> So.. there are no images for Galaxy Note 3?  n900t
<popey> torontoyes: thats exactly why I gave you that link
<popey> if there is no image there, that's your answer
<torontoyes> Sad.
<torontoyes> Fortunately, I do have an htc one.. woo hoo.
<torontoyes> lol
<torontoyes> popey, whats the reasoning for that?  I have not been following the progress of this.
<popey> because nobody has ported it
<popey> zerwas: depends, read this https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg12956.html
<zerwas> popey: Thank you for the link. That's too bad.
#ubuntu-touch 2015-05-31
<torontoyes> popey, I've never ported, anything noteworthy about porting for Galaxy note III?
<ahoneybun> big screen
<speck84> Good morning guys
<speck84> I rady with my first mobile app. can somebdy tell me how can i publish it?
<speck84> Click file is done
<Mister_Q> speck84: https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/
<speck84> thx
<Mister_Q> ;)
<robert_ancell> How do I find out which SDKs are active on current devices? If I target 15.04 will that work on everything out there or only new devices?
<robert_ancell> or in other words, what version is the BQ phone using? System Settings>About this Phone>OS
<Mister_Q> robert_ancell: 14.10
<robert_ancell> Mister_Q, thanks
<Mister_Q> robert_ancell: but i think the bq device will get updates too
<robert_ancell> Mister_Q, yeah, on G+ it was said the next update should be 15.04
<Mister_Q> right
<ogra_> all phones get the same updates usually ... and yes, the next stable update is based on 15.04
<SturmFlut> popey: Ping
<popey> SturmFlut: sup
<SturmFlut> ahayzen: Ping
<ahayzen> SturmFlut, yo
<SturmFlut> ahayzen: Well, I'm an idiot, just tried FLAC playback in the music app and naturally it works immediately
<ahayzen> \o/
<SturmFlut> Will publish a correction immediately
<ahayzen> haha thanks :-)
<SturmFlut> Sorry for the accusation ;)
<ahayzen> it could have been mediascanner2 being slow, or something weird, but no worries
<SturmFlut> ahayzen: Is there a list of supported audio filetypes?
 * ogra_ only uses flac ... i could have told you it works :P
<ahayzen> "anything gstreamer supports"
<ahayzen> or that we have the gst packages installed for...
<ogra_> well, rather anything andoid supports ... plus some gst software fallbacks
<ahayzen> ah ok
<ogra_> gstreamer-hybris (not sure it is called like that) does all the HW decoding ...
<ahayzen> oh yeah i see that
<ahayzen> and we have -plugins-{good,bad} and the mp3 one
<ogra_> right
<ahayzen> or parts of bad at least
<Walex> I have ULTS 14.04 on a desktop and UT 14.10 on a Aquaris 4.5 and I haven't been able to find a way to access files on the SD card. Is that a known thing?
<Walex> acces them via MTP from the desktop.
<ogra_> Walex, make sure the screen is unlocked and you have libmtp from the pahblet-tools PPA installed
<ogra_> *phablet-tools
<ogra_> (well, the latter night not be necessary anymore, i think that libmtp version should have been SRUed into 14.04.2)
<ogra_> hmm, or not ... looking at the trusty package
<Walex> ogra_: looking...
<ogra_> aha
<ogra_> Walex, bug 1376212
<ubot5> bug 1376212 in libmtp (Ubuntu) "BQ Aquaris E4.5 Android Phone not recognised by libmtp" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1376212
<Walex> will have a look at the bug. I can seem to access *something* but not the SD card.
<ogra_> and https://launchpad.net/~phablet-team/+archive/ubuntu/tools
<Walex> is there a list of stuff that people would expect to work but does not? (e.g. SIM contacts, MTP, GPS fix, so far for me).
<ogra_> sim contacts and gps are fixed in the upcoming OTA ... which you should get next week
<Walex> they are all work-in-progress yes
<ogra_> and MPT is most likely an issue of your PC
<ogra_> *MTP
<mpt> I am always an issue
<ogra_> haha
<ogra_> nah, we all love you :)
<Walex> even if you squat in my PC, but I got lots of RAM and disk :-)
<Walex> ogra_: yes, the PPA MTP tools can now see the external SD card too.
<Walex> but not 'gmtp' will try something else
<SturmFlut> ogra_, ahayzen: Does "gst-inspect" return the full list of plugins and codecs on the phone? Or are there some additional things hidden in the Android layer?
<ahayzen> SturmFlut, i'm not sure, jhodapp is probably the best to ask when he is about
<SturmFlut> ahayzen: Thanks. The list looks pretty complete to me already, but more input would be nice
<Walex> 'gnomad2' seems to work-ish
<Walex> 'jmtpfs' works pretty well
<jhodapp> SturmFlut, it does, yes
<SturmFlut> jhodapp: Thanks!
<jhodapp> SturmFlut, np
<SturmFlut> http://sturmflut.github.io/ubuntu/touch/2015/05/31/ubuntu-touch-app-wishlist-may-2015/ Any additions/corrections?
<brunch875> SturmFlut, thanks for that list
<SturmFlut> brunch875: yw!
<SturmFlut> Still needs a lot of work, but seems to be interesting enough for a lot of people.
<BOHverkill> SturmFlut: that is my lists http://www.bohverkill.org/downloads/missingapps.md
<dkessel> sturmflut2: a cat game is missing! like "Cat Alone 2" for Android, for example...
<dkessel> (more suited to tablets, but hey... ubuntu touch runs on the nexus 7 ;)
<SturmFlut> jhodapp: Ping
<SturmFlut> ogra_: Ping
<peat-psuwit> Why channel ubuntu-touch/vivid-proposed gives me willy-based image? Is this expected?
<gihel> hi guys. SturmFlut: a native xmpp/jabber app is missing
<SturmFlut> gihel: Thanks, I put it on next months list.
<K1773R> gihel: including OTR
<SturmFlut> jamesh_: Ping
<SturmFlut> ahayzen: Ping
<ahayzen> SturmFlut, yo
<SturmFlut> (you have an incredible latency for a sunday)
<SturmFlut> https://bugs.launchpad.net/music-app/+bug/1460464
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1460464 in Ubuntu Music App "Add support for the OPUS audio format" [Undecided,New]
<ahayzen> haha i'm a student ;-)
<SturmFlut> I would have set the Importance to "Wishlist", but apparently I can't
<ahayzen> hmm swear we've had something liek that request before
<ahayzen> i can change it to wishlist, but i think it would go against media-hub not us
<SturmFlut> Probably against gstreamer in the end, but I didn't know where to file it
<ahayzen> just add media-hub to the affected and then jhodapp will get around to assigning it hehe ;-)
<ahayzen> brb
<SturmFlut> Okay, done
<nik90> mzanetti: hey I got fahrplan building and running using QtC on the phone...not sure what the problem was..I just removed the whole folder and git cloned it again
<nik90> mzanetti: https://github.com/smurfy/fahrplan/pull/205 transitions fahrplan to the ubuntu-sdk-15.04 along with the new listitems and a couple of bug fixes.
<trickvi> Elleo: hey, I just wanted to check how things are going with keyboard layout reviewing and if there was something you want me to fix
<Elleo> trickvi: they're all reviewed, they're just waiting to land at the moment; unfortunately they won't make it into OTA 4 though, but they should be in the devel-proposed images some time next week
<trickvi> Elleo: ah! thanks! How do you keep track of what's reviewed and what's not?
<trickvi> There's no status change nor any comments
<trickvi> and since I'm unclear about the whole process, does this mean they'll be in OTA 5?
<Elleo> trickvi: yeah, there's MRs are handled a bit differently, because they all touch similar bits of code they'd end up with conflicts if we tried merging them all individually, so there's a big branch that brings them all together (and fixes a number of issues in some of the layouts) here: https://code.launchpad.net/~michael-sheldon/ubuntu-keyboard/layout-improvements
<Elleo> trickvi: and yes, I they should be in OTA 5
<Elleo> -I*
<Elleo> s/there's/these/
<Elleo> trickvi: some of the work I'm doing at the moment is also moving us a lot closer to being able to distribute keyboard layouts as click packages, so once that's ready anyone will be able to create layouts and add them to the store immediately
#ubuntu-touch 2016-05-30
<amgad> i have a nexus 7 grouper..
<amgad> is there any manually way to install Ubuntu touch on it ?
<kirk_> Anyone know if it is possible to run ubuntu-touch style UI desktop or server?
<popey> Anyone seen a bug for http://imgur.com/Vxqtkkl that yet?
<lotuspsychje> not me
<lotuspsychje> popey: could it be your providers side?
<popey> uh
<popey> I'm talking about the giant icon
<lotuspsychje> mine says proximus + network triangle
<popey> we have had a few people report it here
<popey> the gigantic H
<lotuspsychje> yes i see it
<lotuspsychje> shouldnt that show your providers name?
<popey> no
<popey> its H for HSDPA
<Stskeeps> popey: well, at least you're acutely aware what speeds you might get :P
<popey>  😃
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/screenshots/device-2016-05-30-075036.png is what it should look like
 * duflu is reminded much work is required to make Unity8 look as nice as Unity7 at low DPI
<mardy> dpm: hi! I need some help with developer.ubuntu.com, please ping me when you have a minute
<dpm> mardy, sure, how can I help?
<mardy> dpm: our guide has been deleted :-(
<mardy> dpm: title was "Online Accounts guide - 15.04.1 and newer"
<dpm> let me see...
<mardy> dpm: I see it in the list of "recover deleted pages", I see it was deleted on November 2nd
<mardy> dpm: but I don't know how to recover it
<dpm> mardy, let me follow up on e-mail
<mardy> dpm: ok
<davidcalle> mardy: is that different from https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/phone/platform/guides/online-accounts-developer-guide/
<mardy> davidcalle: quite a bit
<davidcalle> mardy: ok
<mardy> davidcalle: http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:Zi7lUs9XY2IJ:https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/online-accounts-guide-15041/%3Fcp%3Dclose&num=1&hl=en&strip=0&vwsrc=0
<mardy> davidcalle: you can see that this page has another link for Online Accounts between parentheses, but it seems to be broken: https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/phone/platform/guides/
<davidcalle> mardy:  is the cached content correct? Not sure what happened to the page, I'm going to ask IS for logs.
<mardy> davidcalle: let me double check
<mardy> davidcalle: I don't have the source, I created the page directly on d.u.c, so I believe that the cached page is the best thing I have right now
<davidcalle> mardy: should this guide replace the one that's still published ^
<mardy> davidcalle: I'd say so, yes
<davidcalle> mardy: fixed, sorry about that.
<davidcalle> dpm: ^
<dpm> great, thanks davidcalle - did you figure out what the issue was?
<mardy> davidcalle: thanks a lot! Did you recover the page, or did you copy the contents from the cache?
<davidcalle> dpm: not yet
<davidcalle> mardy: cache
<mardy> ouch :-)
<davidcalle> mardy: well, it exists for a reason :
<davidcalle> :p*
<dpm> thanks davidcalle for being creative, that at least got us back the page in no time while we're figuring out the issue :)
<davidcalle> mardy, dpm, actually, I haven't tried to recover, I have a list of page updates (similar to https://developer.ubuntu.com/translations-dashboard/)  that I checked to see if there was an edit more recent than the latest cache, there wasn't.
<dpm> ok, cool, so we've indeed lost no edits
<crs___> it would be nice if the filemanager could receive .vcf files from the content hub. right now i can only select the messegaing app and dekko.
<crs___> but i dont want to send the file. i want to save it, thats all
<popey> i guess in theory the file manager could receive any kind of file to save it
<popey> s/could/should/
<crs___> but why doesn't it ?
<popey> good question :)
<crs___> i think it really should accept any file :)
<crs___> there is also another small thng that annoys me since my first day with ut. that is, that the right edge gesture includes the app launcher. the app launcher has its very own gesture (left edge swipe).
<CedArctic> Hello :)
<CedArctic> I am trying to port UT to the Xperia Z3
<CedArctic> and I have some questions
<CedArctic> About the device tree, what branch should I use Lollipop? And also can I use the CyanogenMod device trees or should I go for AOSP?
<crs___> so now you basically have 4 ways to get to the launcher. i think that is a waste of precious shortcuts
<crs___> and also, especially for short right edge swipe. the app launcher always gets in your way
<crs___> CedArctic: once i tried to port to lenovo z1. i failed because i couldn't geht the binary blobs to work with ut
<CedArctic> Hmm I haven't gotten there I am still downloading the sources
<crs___> CedArctic: the binary blobs were compiled for android 5.1 while ut is based on 4.something
<CedArctic> Hmm I do have official kitkat builds
<crs___> then i think you should extract the blobs from kitkat and maybe you will have more luck than i had
<CedArctic> OK will do
<crs___> there is also a project called ubports, they are working on a 5.1 based ubuntu touch. i dont know how much progress they made
<CedArctic> Interesting
<crs___> good luck ;) you will notice that it is almost impossible to get help with porting ;)
<CedArctic> Yeah... I'm headed over to UB to see if I get any luck there
<yakaar> hello everybody !! I would like to find a ubuntu smartphone, do you know where I can find it ?? it's strange every website is out of stock...
<CedArctic> You could check out swappa for a used one
<yakaar> do you know if BQ stopped the production ?? it's strange...
<ogra_> https://store.bq.com/en/ubuntu-edition-e-4-5/
<ogra_> https://store.bq.com/en/ubuntu-edition-e5/
<ogra_> ah, the latter is out of stock (temporary i guess)
<Jarlath> I don't see a bug for the app-store not completing installations on unity8 desktop here: bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8
<Jarlath> Should I go ahead and file a bug?
<ogra_> you mean on a PC ?
<Jarlath> ogra_: yes
<Jarlath> 16.04
<Jarlath> Unless I haven't purged the ppa correctly, I believe I can log in to a U8 desktop session :)
<Jarlath> Going to try a reboot actually, I think the last time I ran a ppa-purge I noticed the difference after a reboot.
<taiebot> Hi all am i the only one having this bug with the browser app?  When i type in the search bar there is some history suggestion. With a header (website name and below the address) well most of the time they do not match between each other. the address being the right one
<brunch875> I've never had that happen to me
<brunch875> There's something I absolutely love about utouch and that's pulling out the emoji keyboard as a "language"
<brunch875> I wonder if it's possible to get such layout on the desktop too
<brunch875> so that I don't have to memorize all the unicodes and ctrl-shift-u
<brunch875> Uh oh!!!! On calendar trying to sync with google calendar after I changed gmail's password: "Blah blah key is invalid. Reauthenticate?" Yes → Phone soft-reboots
<brunch875> Retried again; phone crashes again
<mimecar> hi
<saavento> hi mimecar
<mimecar> good evening saavento
<mariogrip> mhall119: ping
<popey> brunch875: ahh! I have seen that too, I think i filed a bug
<popey> brunch875: let me find it
<brunch875> oooh great popey! I did just run ubuntu-bug and was launching the browser to file it
<popey> brunch875: bug 1578601
<ubot5> bug 1578601 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Crash when choosing "yes" to some popups" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1578601
<popey> brunch875: it seems you have a way to reproduce it, by changing password, please add that detail
<brunch875> neato
<brunch875> I found an even easier way
<brunch875> just revoke access from google accounts
<brunch875> popey, by the way: where did you get the crash dump from? It'll be handy to add it to posterior bugs
<popey> from /var/crash
<popey> also, once your crashes have been uploaded, you can see them if you go to system settings -> security & privacy
<popey> there's a button which launches web browser with a special errors.ubuntu.com url
<popey> adb shell or ssh to the phone, grab that url from "ps aux | grep webbrowser" and you can browse it on your desktop
<popey> handy for seeing all your own crashes
<brunch875> cheers!
<brunch875> Well, it seems I could edit your bug, so I just added the means to reproduce it there :P
<brunch875> changing password would work too, but it's a pain in the ass since you can't change the password back because "it was used recently"
<zub> I can't install ubuntu-sdk-15.04 click chroot. Has anybody tried recently? I think there are deps broken in the repo.
<zub> so it seems Im hitting https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/oxide-qt/+bug/1543215
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1543215 in oxide-qt (Ubuntu) "oxide breaks 15.04 chroot installs?" [Critical,Invalid]
<DPR_> have a problem with ubuntu desktop not touch.
<DPR_> Am i in the right place?
<DPR_> ???
<k1l> DPR_: no. for ubuntu desktop better ask in #ubuntu
#ubuntu-touch 2016-05-31
<sebThreeM10white> hi
<robinhero> hey guys, I've just found this under OTA-11 release notes: "Fusion provider for improved positioning in location service" Can somebody explain this for me? What does this mean? What are fusion providers? Thanks
<ogra_> robinhero, perhaps tvoss could add a bit more info to the draft release notes
<tvoss> robinhero, the fusion provider mangles together location information from network-based and satellite-based providers
<Acou_Bass> Wireless display support (aethercast) - Meizu Pro 5 only currently
<Acou_Bass> awww :P
<Acou_Bass> thata is a beast of a feature though
<robinhero> tvoss, so in OTA-10.1 the location service only uses one of these methods, right? If yes, which one?
<tvoss> robinhero, it uses both providers in ota 10.1, too
<tvoss> robinhero, ota 11 features an adjusted fusioning engine, though
<tvoss> robinhero, also: both network- and satellite-based providers have been used since the very first release :)
<robinhero> tvoss, OK, thanks for the explanation :)
<tvoss> robinhero, the new feature is that we are adding some filtering on top of the incoming updates prior to sending them to clients
<jsmith2195> Hi does anyone have a link to the .IMG files for meizu pro 5 code name turbo
<davmor2> jsmith2195: if you have a Meizu pro5 that isn't an ubuntu one the likelihood is it is amazingly locked down and you won't be able to flash it if that was your plan.  Just as a heads up
<jsmith2195> It's ok I have a model which is unlocked if you go to XDA anyone can unlock bootloader as meizu put all the code on github
<jsmith2195> So does anyone have a link to the files I can't find them on Ubuntu website
<davmor2> jsmith2195: should be on the device link in topic hang on
<davmor2> jsmith2195: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<robinhero> What's the ETA for OTA-11? Is this bug a blocker: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez/+bug/1587366
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1587366 in Canonical System Image "On cooler devices, BT sometimes cannot be enabled" [Critical,New]
<jsmith2195> Hi do you not have a link to the IMG files as the link you gave does not have files
<ogra_> morphis, is there any way to convince my miracast adapters to actually use 1080p ?
<galau> test
<ogra_> jsmith2195, ubuntu doesnt use img files, in fact we explicitly do not touch the partitioning on the device (there are boot.img and recovery.img, but thats it) ... ubuntu-device-flash unpacks tarballs on the factory partitions which have to be the right size set by the factory when they prepared the ubuntu install
<ogra_> jsmith2195, so if you ever want to flash a non ubuntu pro5 you will need whatever tool is used in the factory to do the initial partitioning ... if thats in place you can just ubse ubuntu-device-flash as described on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices (like davmor2 said already)
<morphis> ogra_: yes but you have adjust the aethercast source
<morphis> ogra_: we're forcing 720p for now as that is what we get the best performance with
<morphis> ogra_: even MS claims they can only do 720p in a reasonable performance over miracast
<ogra_> morphis, ah, thanks
<mardy> dobey: in QML files, do you prefer to have javscript lines terminated by ";", or do you prefer without it?
<crs_> does ubuntu touch use the fancy laser focusing thing on the pro5's camera?
<cc> excute me
<cc> how can i use wechat on ubuntu phone?
<ogra_> cc, try "kiwi IRC" or "Chatter" from the store
<dobey> mardy: what are you doing?
<mardy> dobey: scared? ;-)
<mardy> dobey: checking how hard it would be to make the U1 account plugin directly talk to OA -- it's coming along nicely :-)
<dobey> mardy: a bit. i don't want us to get side tracked into dealing with other bugs, before getting the immediate concerns resolved
<mardy> dobey: that's ok, we can leave it for later
<mardy> dobey: you remember you asked me in an inline comment in the first revision of https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/ubuntuone-credentials/signon-plugin-part2/+merge/293217 why I'm calling Keyring::storeSecret()
<mardy> dobey: I replied to that inline comment, saying that we cannot easily get rid of that
<mardy> dobey: but we could, if we rework the account plugin to directly speak to OA
<mardy> dobey: anyway, I'm doing that while I wait for your feedback on the other MPs, so it's not a waste of time
<dobey> mardy: remember when i said in another MP that we've been using the account object created by online accounts and passed to the qml for quite some time now? we are, and if there are issues there, they are separate bugs/issues
<dobey> mardy: yesterday was a national holiday here, so i was off.
<tnozyrox>  
<mardy> dobey: that's fine
<cedarctic_> Guys can someone help me with this?
<cedarctic_> make: *** No rule to make target '/home/
<cedarctic_> Sorry wrong link
<cedarctic_> pastebin.com/kzhEhFAT
<robinhero> hey sil2100, could you tell me when will be OTA-11 released? :)
<ogra_> robinhero, soon :)
<robinhero> ogra_, today? :)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<troyready> SebthreeBQM10HD: hi!
<SebthreeBQM10HD> troyready, hi
<chip_> hello i have a parse erroe when i try to install dualboot installer apk someone know how to fix?
<dobey> you're trying to install an apk in ubuntu?
<chip_> dobey, no i try to install ubuntu touch from android apk
<dobey> oh, well we don't really support any dual booting sort of configs. what device are you trying to do this on?
<chip_> i dont need dualboot juste install ubuntu touch but i dont know how to do
<chip_> the zip flashable files dont work
<chip_> my device is a wiko
<dobey> is there a port for that device?
<dobey> !devices | chip_
<ubot5> chip_: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<dobey> i don't see "wikio" there
<chip_> i dont think so but must have a generique boot.img and system ??!
<dobey> no
<dobey> images are device specific
<chip_> for the chipset drivers or arm cpu?
<dobey> for drivers, becasue phones are generally all proprietary drivers, and they all have different bootloader and partitioning configurations
<chip_> i dont need the proprietary drivers juste de simple kernel for the bootloader i try to write saucy boot.img file to the boot partitions but when i start the phone restart continually
<dobey> i don't know where you got that, but like i said. you can't boot an arbitrary boot.img that was built for another device
<dobey> you are going to have to port ubuntu to your device if you want to run ubuntu on it
<chip_> what you call porting?
<popey> making a kernel for that device
<dobey> chip_: see "Porting" in the topic
<dobey> you need to get the android tree for your device, add the ubuntu patches, and build the images
<chip_> ok dont have a entire how to with no fastboot,because my phone have juste adb
<chip_> ?
<dobey> if you can't unlock the bootloader, and don't have the android tree with drivers, then you can't port to that device
<chip_> if i have the recovery CWM is not possible too?
<dobey> well, do you have the android tree for your device, so you can build a kernel with the drivers?
<dobey> if you don't have the android tree, there's no need worrying about things like fastboot
<chip_> you talk about android source three?
<dobey> the android tree specific to your device, yes
<JanC> in theory, the company that sold you the phone should have offered you that  :)
<JanC> well, at least the kernel part
<moritz31> someone with xperia experience here ?
<cyphermox> is there a way to just add a link to a web page in the Touch dashboard?
<cyphermox> (I mean on the device's main screen)
<dobey> differen devices have different "main" screens
<chip_> dobey, i find the sources three ,i just need to apply a patch ?where is this patch ?  quantal-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip is not generique for all arm phones?
<dobey> chip_: quantal is extremely old and unsupported, and that's just the rootfs
<dobey> chip_: i'm not sure what patches are needed exactly. it depends on what kernel your device has i guess
<chip_> yes have too the boot img
<chip_> 3 files
<cyphermox> dobey: I would disagree. They're all using unity8 and whatever the app list thing is called, along with other scopes, but it's irrelevant.
<dobey> cyphermox: well, the apps scope is not the home screen on all devices
<chip_> dont have yakkety zip cwm flashable files to download?
<cyphermox> I don't really care so much which screen it's on, as long as it's somewhere.
<dobey> cyphermox: why do you want a link to a web page there anyway?
<dobey> chip_: no, you should use ubuntu-touch/vivid-preinstalled-armhf.tar.gz or whatever, the same as all the supported devices do
<cyphermox> I'm just relaying a question from a friend; and tbh the why is not so useful to answer how to do it, or "it's not possible" assuming there is no way to do it.
<chip_> how to you install your file
<chip_> do you
<dobey> cyphermox: well, the why is useful if you want a useful answer. is the goal to make a webapp? trying to expose bookmarks from a browser as apps in the apps scope? what?
<cyphermox> dobey: the goal is to have a link to a webpage somewhere someone can reach without having to search through the system too much to reach it
<cyphermox> if it has to be a webapp, that's an answer; if there's another way, that's fine too
#ubuntu-touch 2016-06-01
<Edity> hullo
<mardy> mpt: hi! Just filed bug 1587829; this should be an easy fix when you have a few minutes to spare
<ubot5> bug 1587829 in ubuntuone-credentials (Ubuntu) "Password error message is not localized" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1587829
<cc> ogra_ i mean "wechat",not"weechat"
<cc> chinese call it "wei xin'"
<robinhero> mardy, here's a same bug report with missing translation on Ubuntu One: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-translations/+bug/1368788
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1368788 in Ubuntu Translations "Ubuntu One T&C string/link not in pot file" [High,Triaged]
<mardy> robinhero: thanks, it's similar but also quite different, in that the string is coming from the project and is properly marked for translations; it's just that the translations template must be rebuilt
<mardy> robinhero: I'll add a comment to that bug
<robinhero> thanks
<robinhero> I've just getting a newsletter about OTA-11, and this is from FB: "OTA 11 is out! And we've gone wireless - .. etc" so have this already released?
<ogra_> it is released once the release announcement hits the mailing list ... and i guess sil2100 will also update the channel topic here
<sil2100> Yes :)
<popey> yeah, it's in progress
<ogra_> and even then ... it is phased :)
<sil2100> Yeah, it's in progress still
<sil2100> Had some unforseen interruptions but we're proceeding forward
<sil2100> Should be fully released in the nearest hour
<robinhero> thanks for the info :)
<s`> nice
<s`> where can you see changelogs etc?
<ogra_> i think they will be linked in the release announcement
<s`> ogra_: and where do i get the announcement? email?
<ogra_> on the phone mailing list, yes
<s`> ok i think i havent subscribed
<sil2100> There will be one soonish
<ogra_> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-phone
<ogra_> just join that team and you are auto-subscribed
<sil2100> There's also a separate 'announcement-only' mailing list, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-touch-announce , but we treat that one read-only
<s`> cool
<robinhero> Release notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes/OTA-11
<robinhero> Commit log: http://people.canonical.com/~lzemczak/landing-team/ota/ota-11.commitlog
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
 * SebthreeBQM10HD is sebsebseb
<SebthreeBQM10HD> anyone about?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> om26er, ping
<om26er> SebthreeBQM10HD, pong, nice nick.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> om26er, he h indeed I guess :)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> om26er, I think it was you I talked with a few times about the libertine hack etc for example , maybe not though ?
 * SebthreeBQM10HD is sebsebseb
<bregma> SebthreeBQM10HD, which libertine hack?
<om26er> SebthreeBQM10HD, we haven't talked about Libertine, no. might be someone else
<SebthreeBQM10HD> om26er, yeah ogra maybe
<SebthreeBQM10HD> but oh even better bregma is here :d
 * bregma hides
<SebthreeBQM10HD> bregma, the unoffical one for purtine. apparantly ota 11 is out now though accoding to omg ubuntu though
<bregma> 's what I hear
<SebthreeBQM10HD> bregma,  they didn't say much about libertine in there blog post, and I am wondering about the actsual libertine changes and what they are :d
<SebthreeBQM10HD> is it a load easier to install additional x programs in some kind of offical way now ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> or not
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> the scope ? or something ?
<bregma> I see I have a 756 MB update waiting on my m10, but with my bandwidth I have not finished downloading it yet
<SebthreeBQM10HD> yeah I haven't checked just yet
<bregma> there should be some key bugfixes in the stack, and the libertine scope should be available in the store now
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ok and with the libertine scope can  install well nearly any x program ?
<bregma> which means you still need to create a container and install your packages in it using the command line, but should be able to discover and launch through the libertine scope
<SebthreeBQM10HD> will the liberitne scope make a contianer on it's own if  trying to get a program from it or not?  yep not used that yet so
<OerHeks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Libertine
<bregma> libertiner scope just discoveres and launches apps already installed in a a container
<SebthreeBQM10HD> bregma, heh if libertine can run most x programs and well  in the future let's say :).  maybe that can help kill off the Ubuntu should support Android apps debate :d.  no  need, got thousands of desktop linux programs instead :D and native apps
<ogra_> well, android apps have different problems
<bregma> Android apps already run on Android, I don't see the need to make them run on Ubuntu
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ogra_, yeah adverts for a start uh, for most :d
<SebthreeBQM10HD> bregma, that's kind of my point, even less so if can run lots of x programs well :d
<SebthreeBQM10HD> and more nativ apps will come to
<ogra_> (and i honestly dont want to use libreoffice on my phone in non-desktop mode ... i doubt supporting Xorg apps will move the focus away from foreign mobile apps)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> libre office is fine on tablet
<ogra_> SebthreeBQM10HD, i dont mean adverts ... you wouldnt be able to navigate (no back button in ubuntu) ... they wouldnt be able to access anything on the system (confinement) ...
<ogra_> there are a ton of such issues that sum up ...
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hmm so libertine scope is like instad of having to make ones own desktop icon ?
<bregma> the long game for Ubuntu is snappy packagaing for everything
<ogra_> theoretically yu could ship an android runtime env inside your click and just run your android apps
<bregma> SebthreeBQM10HD, yes
<bregma> SebthreeBQM10HD, a libertine "store" is in the works, but not until a lot of issues with libertine apps get worked out first
<SebthreeBQM10HD> bregma, so would still have to do some command  line stuff to get stuff on there though hmm, but in a future app should be able to do it all graphically ?
<bregma> SebthreeBQM10HD, yes
<SebthreeBQM10HD> yeah that's what you basically told me befor I think the libertine store will be coming but not yet
<bregma> SebthreeBQM10HD, there is also the libertine GUI management app, I'm not sure if that's in the store or not
<SebthreeBQM10HD> maybe in that unoffical store hmm
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ogra_, if I do the hack for purtine first, no stil not done that,  then upgrade to ota 11 or whatever,  use the scope.  it would use that as my container ?
<ogra_> not sure what you mean, can you re-phrase that ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ogra_, the purtine hack that you used  that edits the purtine container for more programs right?  but with that libertine scope could use it with that?
<ogra_> no
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ok
<ogra_> the libertine howto creates a new container in /home/phablet
<ogra_> in which you then can install additional apps
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ogra_, ok but need ota 11 for that yeah?  henc e before why there was that hack
<ogra_> i dont think anything changed in that regard
<bregma> with OTA-11 you should no longer need any hacks
<SebthreeBQM10HD> or  ota 11 is so that scope is in the store
<SebthreeBQM10HD> bregma, exactly that's what I was thinking
<ogra_> bregma, so the symlink for the ContainerManager.json is gone ?
<ogra_> (or how that was called)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> bregma, that's what I Was trying to find out if ota 11 would then make that hack that got linked to before for puritne, no longer needed, and it seems going by what ogra put and you that yes that's the case
<bregma> the code was fixed so it merges things correctly
<ogra_> awesome !
<bregma> evidently the scope is not yet in the store, because of process issues
<SebthreeBQM10HD> oh?
<bregma> we'll get them cleared soon, it seems you need to send the boys around to break someone's arm to get software in the store
<SebthreeBQM10HD> process issues? got to go through an accepting stage? or what did you mean by that?
<bregma> which might explain why there are so few apps
 * ogra_ doesnt care about the scope ... being able to create a container without any hacks is already good enough 
<SebthreeBQM10HD> bregma, yeah plus thee's an unoffical store as well, where certain things are, but it's the main one that needs the apps :D
<ogra_> bregma, you just need to re-pack everything as snap ... and voila you will be a first lcass citizen ;)
<bregma> I think that since this is an official Canonical app we need to go through extra reviews and jump through extra hoops so we don't tarnish our reputation by publishing crap
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ogra_, yep not having to use a hack is good, but not having to use the command line at all for any of that is even better, but it seems the second is for later on some time
<bregma> *my* software is not crap but I have to prove it to others first
<bregma> ogra_, when snaps are supported on the phone or tablet, we will be there
<SebthreeBQM10HD> bregma, yeah I understand I thinik, extra QA etc you mean basicaly ?
<ogra_> yeah :)
<bregma> SebthreeBQM10HD, yes, basically
<ogra_> you have to pass the davmor2-test
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ogra_, your purtine stuff becomes serpate though?  if you do it the offical way after :D ?
<ogra_> ?
<dobey> the problem is that with adding extra read/write paths to the apparmor profile means it needs manual review
<ogra_> "my purtine stuff" ?
<dobey> but i thought that was done already
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ogra_, purtine hack
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ogra_, x programs
<ogra_> i dont know of any such "hack"
<SebthreeBQM10HD> uh who linked to that :D
<ogra_> i'm just using the preinstalled tools to create a container and install apps
<SebthreeBQM10HD> anyway seems it's no longer needed so that's good :)
<ogra_> there is nothing hackish in that
<ogra_> (apart from removing that one link which is obviously fixed in OTA11)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> which one link :d ?
<ogra_> the one that is described in the first paragraph of the howto that someone wrote
<SebthreeBQM10HD> oh and yeah not tried so I don't know now h eh
<SebthreeBQM10HD> but ok
<SebthreeBQM10HD> I guess
<SebthreeBQM10HD> I am thinking what link
<ogra_> libertine-container-manager is a preinstalled tool ... i'm just using it ...
<SebthreeBQM10HD> anyway fine  my question got answerd :)  with OTA 11 should be able to do the programs in a more offical way,  using commands for container, but scope is coming for the icon stuff to
<ogra_> right ...
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ogra_, now for a a diffent question :d  why do you think Ubuntu should not support Android apps :D ?
<ogra_> you will still have to install the apps yourself ... and you will most likely do that in a new container since the shipped one is readonly though
<ogra_> SebthreeBQM10HD, i explained it above
<SebthreeBQM10HD> yes I was thinking something like that to
<SebthreeBQM10HD> don't have to change the purtine one,  so would use a new container
<SebthreeBQM10HD> I might try and hack purtine first and do some factory reset after that though, I want to factory re set this tablet anyway at some stage
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ogra_, no back button in ubuntu with android apps?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> if were to have
<ogra_> well, you have none of the traditional android navigation elemets ...
<ogra_> you wont have any access to the filesystem outside of your install dir, wont have any access to any hardware etc etc
<ogra_> their functionality would be extremely limited
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ogra_, hmm maybe but would run in some emulater anyway I Guess like Jolla and Tizen ?
<ogra_> that wouldnt change a thing
<ogra_> app confinement wont let them access what they are used to acces
<SebthreeBQM10HD> no control from the touch GUI or very little your trying to say?
<ogra_> no matter if you have an extra emulator layer or not inbetween
<SebthreeBQM10HD> not enough Android like on the back end as well?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> you mean so
<ogra_> they might run but would be very degraded
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ogra_, well loads of people seem to think that Ubuntu Touch could support Android apps, just Mark Canonical etc don't want to
<SebthreeBQM10HD> as a way to try and getp eople to make ntaive apps
<ogra_> feel free to provide patches and stuff to make them work
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ogra_, I meant in genral, and I was thinking of putting something like, and are those people ignorant :d ?
<ogra_> but even if you run them, the different security models will make them work very limited
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-touch to: Home: http://bit.ly/YEqEfo | Install: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install | Porting (advanced) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting | Bug filing: http://bit.ly/1aV9AJG | Dashboard: http://bit.ly/12AQV53 | http://www.bq.com/gb/ubuntu.html | https://store.bq.com/en/ubuntu-edition-aquaris-m10 | http://www.ubuntu.com/tablet | OTA-11 phased upgrades in progress!
 * ogra_ hugs sil2100 
<sil2100> o/
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ogra_, here's a stupid question :d  or a bit of a silly one, but maybe not, I will ask anyway :).  let's say that earlier mentioend purtine hack is done, some new programs on yeah yeah.  but then you factory reset the tablet, you lose evertyhing you did to purtine as well?  and where is purtine actusally on the device as well
<ogra_> since the container lives in your homedir and the homedir gets formatted on factory reset, yes, the container will be gone
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ogra_, and the default home dir stuff is in the re set I guess, so back to standard purtine after that  no container
<ogra_> (only the one in the readonly image will stay)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ogra_, which is the one with FIrefox etc default apps?  but then no user settings to them those would go ? I guess
<ogra_> note that we are not talking about purtine ... stop calling it that :) it is libertine
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ogra_, well the hack is for the default purrinte/liberitne tablet stuff :d
<ogra_> right, firefox, xchat, gedit libreoffice ... they are inside the image
<ogra_> also stop calling it a hack, it isnt a hack, it is "using the tools in their intended function" :)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ogra_, I think I am going to try that hack before factory re setting, then after that I'll have a container but in the more offical way :d
<ogra_> "libertine-container-manager create" is a command thats there on purpose
<SebthreeBQM10HD> as I put earlier I Wanted to factory re set eventaully anyway
<SebthreeBQM10HD> doing that guide first could teach something as well etc :d
<SebthreeBQM10HD> I was thinking
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ogra_, plus I upgraded to ota 10 before so that the termianl app would work again :d
<SebthreeBQM10HD> it got updated and didn't work with the shipped default ubuntu version on tablet
<SebthreeBQM10HD> white screen instead
<saavento> Hi
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ogra_, what x apps you got on there now :d ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> saavento, hi
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ogra_, bregma thanks for help by the way :)
<saavento> SebthreeBQM10HD buenas
<ogra_> evolution, inkscape, scribus, hexchat, vinagre, pavucontrol, audacity  ... (vlc and mplayer for testing some things, they are not really usable)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ogra_, oh pauvoncontrol even
<saavento> Does the device make an auto-update or assisted-human-update?
<ogra_> saavento, you usually get a notification and have to click
<saavento> oks
<SebthreeBQM10HD> saavento, which device
<ogra_> so the latter ... somehow
<saavento> SebthreeBQM10HD, M10
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ogra_, do you ever get the sound adjusing itself to really loud on m10 ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> when listening to music for example
<ogra_> saavento, note that updates a phased, its like a lottery :)
<ogra_> nope, sound is fine here
<SebthreeBQM10HD> saavento, ota11 is  released but you might not be able to download it just yet
<saavento> ogra_, Ubuntu lottery
<ogra_> yeah
<saavento> sounds ok
<saavento> I just buyed a Miracast device and wanted to try if it fits
<saavento> but I'll wait
<ogra_> hmm, not sure if that already works on the M10 in OTA11
<popey> it doesnt via the gui
<popey> but does via command line
<ogra_> (i know it does on the meizu pro5)
<saavento> I 've seen something like that lice vnc but not vnc
<saavento> dont remember
<saavento> **lice > like
<dobey> rdp?
<ogra_> well, more like a wireless monitor cable :)
<saavento> It was a youtube video some guy mirrored the tablet to the computer
<ogra_> well, miracast goes directly to a monitor
<ogra_> no computer inbetween (except for the receiver)
<saavento> yes the device has a processor even
<saavento> i just thought it would be a wireless dongle
<dobey> ogra_: well you could plug a miracast dongle into the hdmi in of a capture card
<saavento> but has arm
<ogra_> dobey, crazy talk ... then i could copy protected HD movies !
<pi-dave> can anyone confirm if the play/pause via headphone control is fixed in OTA11?
<s`> ogra_: what miracast receiver do u suggest?
<ogra_> microsoft v1  has been tested
<ogra_> so thats your safest bet
<s`> but i really want to avoid apple/ms/google :P
<ogra_> theoretically others should work too, but i think nobody has tested anything apart from the MS ones
<ogra_> they apparently have the most standrad compliant implementation
<lotuspsychje> pi-dave: check the article on omgubuntu.com for all the bugfixes
<s`> i never used one, are there any open/free solutions?
<s`> beside if they are supported on ubuntu touch
<davmor2> s`: well you are kinda up the creek without a paddle then as all of them are apple/ms/google :P
<s`> davmor2 :D
<s`> i knew it dam
<s`> lol
<ogra_> i doubt apple or google have any plain miracast devices :)
<dobey> you could probably make something with an rpi
<s`> yeah dobey i was thinking about it right now
<s`> is it possible?
<dobey> anything is possible
<s`> there is piracast!
<s`> :D
<ogra_> https://www.raspberrypi.org/forums/viewtopic.php?t=60636
<ogra_> yeah
<pi-dave> thanks will do
<s`> https://github.com/codemonkeyricky/piracast
<s`> last commit 2 years ago though
<s`> but there is PiCast
<s`> https://github.com/lanceseidman/PiCAST
<pi-dave> had a look on omgubuntu but no joy - i think it was a bug that was submitted in 2013 - just surprised it was still present in ota10
 * saavento bye!
<brunch875> I've noticed /usr/share/X11/xkb on my utouch device. Does it use xkb for layouts? 😗
<ogra_> for the external (BT/USB) ones for sure
<ogra_> not for the OSK though
<brunch875> Is it possible to somehow debug? I have the same layout as in laptop but bluetooth keyboard can't seem to use level3 (alt-gr)
<ogra_> that should be fixed in todays OTA11
<ogra_> (i heard)
<brunch875> I tested it today being on rc-proposed without much luck
<brunch875> maybe the keyboard is to blame...
<ogra_> hmm, no
<ogra_> pmcgowan, isnt the alt-gr thing fixed in OTA11
<pmcgowan> let me check
<ogra_> i thought that was one of our highest prop bugs
<ogra_> *prio
<brunch875> I've been toying with xkb to set right control as ctrl-gr to write unicode smileys 😃
<pmcgowan> I see it metnioned for the next mir relese
<ogra_> bah
<pmcgowan> planned Mir 0.23.1 for alt-gr bug
<brunch875> I'll use it for phone too
<ogra_> makes the kbd complettely unusable for most non english speakers
<pmcgowan> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1565236
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1565236 in Mir "AltGr not working on external keyboards" [High,In progress]
<pmcgowan> sorry
<sil2100> I hoped it'll make it for OTA-11 as well but it didn't get there
<ogra_> yeah, i see bregma targeted it for OTA12 there
<bregma> 0.23 is stuck on some issues, so 0.23.1 is delayed
<bregma> soon, very soon
<brunch875> so...think  will it be possible to modify the layouts via xkb too once the fix arrives? I want to put smileys there too 🙂
 * ogra_ looks forward to be able to finally be able to type @ ~ | 
<grasstype> hello!
<grasstype> continuing my learning trek, how do I get man pages that aren't included? When I type man (almost anything) it returns with no man pages found
<grasstype> or for that matter, is there a way to scroll in the terminal?
<ogra_> with two fingers ...
<grasstype> well... now I feel stupid
<grasstype> thanks
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<grasstype> hi
<SebthreeBQM10HD> grasstype, hi
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ogra_, ping it may be some whre on my computer in the history or something sure, but not using that now.  for later, can you give me the link again to well the thing you said wasn't a hack :d.  I would like to still try that out in OTA 10, thanks in advanced :)
<ogra_> you really have to look it up on the mailing list ... i havent posted it in a while so i would have to dig it up the same way
<grasstype> Sorry if someone just answered this (closed and reopened xchat). How do I get manpages back in my jail. I have mandb, but literally nothing but "man man" works
<SebthreeBQM10HD> and I see that OTA 11 is ready to install
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ogra_, oh
<SebthreeBQM10HD> and Ubuntu touch maiing list hmm,  I might join that actsaully I think I looked at the archive once
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ogra_, It will be in the Ubuntu touch channel logs even :d, but I won't know which ones :D
<SebthreeBQM10HD> I tried to just google for it actsauoly like that, but that didn't work h eh
<SebthreeBQM10HD> before I came back here I mean
<hulokow> #bitcurex.pl
<dobey> #spam
 * brunch875 wonders what's in the #spam channel
<brunch875> Invite-only channel 😬
<dobey> bacon eggs and spam; but they're all out of bacon and eggs. and mimosas
<ogra_> mmmm
<ogra_> mimosas
<dobey> heh
<saavento> Tablet updated!!
<saavento> one thing i noticed on Google Hangouts is that
<saavento> i cannot choose between front and rear camera
<saavento> always shows rear
<saavento> also noticed not Miracast :(
<dobey> you have to hit the flip thing in hangouts i think
<brunch875> Isn't it possible to configure which camera is used from settings or something like that?
<dobey> and aethercast has to be done via CLI on the m10 as i understood it
<saavento> dobey, oks
<saavento> yes popey said that earlier
<saavento> any clue which command will activate Aethercast? dobey
<dobey> no idea
<saavento> :)
<dobey> i guess it's probably in a thread on the mailing list
<johangm90> hi guys my nexus 4 screen is broken and i wnto to controll my phone over adb
<johangm90> is it possible?
<johangm90> send touch event open apps etc?
<dobey> well you can't "tap" the screen over adb really
<dobey> well, not easily, and things like scrolling would be extremely weird
<dobey> johangm90: if you have a bluetooth mouse (or similar pointing device) you could connect it to the phone and use that. would be easier than trying to use adb to control screen interaction, at least
<johangm90> i have a bt mouse but i dont know what i need to connect it to my phone
<saavento> johangm90, Running X applications on Ubuntu Touch and connecting via VNC https://youtu.be/XfMLzlki9XE
<dobey> i don't think that's what johangm90 is asking for, saavento
<dobey> johangm90: can you use touch on the phone still at all?
<saavento> oks I missunderstood
<kaisoz> Hi there
<kaisoz> I have a question
<kaisoz> Since que bq aquaris e5 ubuntu edition is out of stock, I can get an used bq aquaris e5 full hd Android edition
<kaisoz> I cannot find information about if it's possible to install ubuntu touch in the e5 full hd version
<kaisoz> Is it possible?
<brunch875> From what I know it's possible but not as simple as just flashing, since you have to repartition first with some BQ tools
<johangm90> no i cant use any part of the screen
<brunch875> It should be simple but I have no experience 😛
<popey> brunch875: kaisoz has left but for future refrence, I'm led to believe that if you ask bq, they will give you the tools to do it
<brunch875> thanks popey 😊
<kaisoz42> I'm back, I don't know what happens but this andchat app is not able to register my nick
<kaisoz42> So it keeps disconnecting me
<kaisoz42> Thanks for your response, I've seen the bq tools to do it with the e5 but I can find nothing about the full hd
<kaisoz42> Maybe it's the same, but i don't really now
<kaisoz42> Know
<dobey> johangm90: you might be able to connect over adb with phablet-shell, and then use hcitool to connect the bt mouse from CLI
<johangm90> ty dobey i will try
<kaisoz> It looks like the full hd is not supported yet...
<joe_w> hi, has anyone had problems with dekko recently that could have a solution for a crash after app startup when first checking for mail...just updated to ota 11 still same prob..
<crs___> my dekko is consistently crashing when i try to reconnect after a timeout
<crs___> and it used to crash on startup when there was no internet connection
<crs___> but i have no solutiin for both crashes ;)
<joe_w> it first started happening last week during use now its every time i load
<pmcgowan> joe_w, one thing to try is delete the qml cache for it
<joe_w> pmcgowen, how can i go about that?
<joe_w> *pmcgowan..
<pmcgowan> joe_w, rm -r /home/phablet/.cache/QML
<pmcgowan> or just the specific cache for dekko
<joe_w> pmcgowan, thanks give me a few mins
<joe_w> pmcgowan, tried the command in terminal..nothing happend - still same prob.
<pmcgowan> joe_w, ok then a real issue in dekko I imagine
<joe_w> shall i log a bug report on launchpad?
<pmcgowan> joe_w, yes, I see several such crashes and Dan says he is replacing the backend
<pmcgowan> https://bugs.launchpad.net/dekko/
<pmcgowan> joe_w, there are many crash at start bugs there
<clifford_> does anyone also have problems with the browser in the aquaris 4.5 when scrolling loses control and you end at the bottom of the page before you know it? I never used to have this but seemed to be introduced a few otas back
<joe_w> pmcgowan, thanks for your help anyway, will log a report..
<pmcgowan> joe_w, ok or just add yourself to an existing one
<clifford_> the guardian homepage is a good example to see this in action
<pmcgowan> clifford_, there is a known issue where scroll events queue up during rendering
<clifford_> can you possibly direct me to the bug report?
<pmcgowan> yep one sec
<clifford_> thanks
<pmcgowan> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/webbrowser-app/+bug/1584965
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1584965 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "[browser] scrolling uneven and queues up" [High,Confirmed]
<pmcgowan> clifford_, ^
<clifford_> mañy thanks. it drives me nuts. also you can see another bug in this text where typing freezes for a second and you end up with a held down character
<pmcgowan> hmm not sure thats been reported
<clifford_> it happens quite often on krillin. between that the browser scrolling and the pages closing with memory issues id just assumed it was a problem with the lower spec of the phone and the high demands of ubuntu
<pmcgowan> clifford_, the  memory management was improved in this update so tabs shouldn't get freed as often
<clifford_> I might report the keyboard bug then. its almost as if I'm typing too fast and so it freezes for a second but that freeze acts like I'm holding down a key so the character changes when it comes out of the freeze
<clifford_> its intermittent
<pmcgowan> dumb question does it happen when its plugged in to usb?
<pmcgowan> we actually saw cases where that interfered with the touch screen oddly enough
<clifford_> hmm ill need to test. I'm plugged into usb now when it just occurred. ill look out for when it happens
<clifford_> I actually use my old BB charger as the one from bq wasn't UK adapted
<morsnowski> hi all, I'm Mike and I bricked my ubuntu phone.
<morsnowski> an aquarris 4.5
<morsnowski> can anyone give me alink to a tut that teels me how to unbrick it?
<morsnowski> tells more like it
<pmcgowan> morsnowski, did you originally flash it yourself or preinstalled
<k1l> you cant brick the devices anymore, since the bootloader is hardcoded and will always boot in todays devices. so start with what you did and what error you get.
<morsnowski> no it came preinstalled from the factory, it is one of the first phones they threw on the market in these flashsales
<pmcgowan> morsnowski, you can try https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/phone/devices/installing-ubuntu-for-devices/
<pmcgowan> need to have your laptop/desktop setup for it
<morsnowski> ok current situtation: when I turn it on it comes up with the white bq background goes then into the 'normal ubuntu' boot screen with the dots mrching from left to right. the the screen goes grey(not fully off). after that I can press the power button that will get the screen to go either grey or fully black. So there is still hope.
<morsnowski> What I did to get there
<morsnowski> I tried http://askubuntu.com/questions/358741/how-to-update-my-already-installed-ubuntu-touch-image?rq=1
<morsnowski> that failed till I remounted the the drives as rw. After that I added the ppa again ran apt-get update && upgrade
<pmcgowan> morsnowski, yeah that is not recommended
<pmcgowan> just use the built in updater
<morsnowski> all fine till here. when I ran dist-upgrade it told me I had a broken package but with -f it started
<pmcgowan> hmm
<morsnowski> unfortunately it ran out of diskspace and simply hung. after a reboot I had that situation
<k1l> i would just flash a new factory image from the bq guys, tbh
<morsnowski> ok is there some link to a how to?
<morsnowski> I would like to get the one that came out today but I'm happy when I get this thinkg unbricked
<morsnowski> is there no button combination to reinstall the factory image?
<pmcgowan> nope
<pmcgowan> do you run ubuntu desktop?
<morsnowski> yes
<morsnowski> 16.04
<k1l> morsnowski: you dont update your phone with apt-get
<pmcgowan> then you can follow the link I posted above
<k1l> the phone setup is a different one and image based.
<pmcgowan> morsnowski, you can try https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/phone/devices/installing-ubuntu-for-devices/
<morsnowski> pmcgowan, yes got that thanks. I'll see if I get it to work
<morsnowski> pmcgowan, I can't do some of the steps. namely those to be performed on the device
<morsnowski> also how do I get the phone to connect to the desktop, I have an usb cable connected and just rebooted the phone
<morsnowski> but the desktop seems not to have noticed it
<k1l> for flashing it needs to be in the fastboot mode. which is power+volumeUP or DOWN. depending on the device
<dobey> more importantly, you need the recovery image listed at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices#Working_with_ubuntu-device-flash for your device
<morsnowski> ok I it into fastboot mode but that is not motivating my desktop to show any response
<robinhero> hey guys, is there a wiki page/article about this phased upgrade? so can I read about this somewhere?
<morsnowski> it still says 2016/06/01 21:26:19 Expecting the device to be in the bootloader... waiting
<morsnowski> do i need to press anything
<dobey> i'm not entirely sure with the retail phones
<k1l> connecting it with the fastboot mode should work, as i read.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> right so  I have recieved a PDF in my emails
<SebthreeBQM10HD> and I will get them sometimes since something
<SebthreeBQM10HD> a group :D
<morsnowski> nope what I head to do was point the it to the right image
<morsnowski> the standard image was not accepted
<SebthreeBQM10HD> but I noticed last night that it can't really open them in anything
<morsnowski> now it's running, I'll let you know once it's done
<SebthreeBQM10HD> from say dekoo it suggestd libre office I think, but won't open there so
<SebthreeBQM10HD> is there a app maybe or something I could actsually use to open them ?
<dobey> SebthreeBQM10HD: doc viewer
<SebthreeBQM10HD> dobey, doc viewer ok, but I  got to install myself?
<dobey> SebthreeBQM10HD: i don't know if it's installed by default on any devices or not
<SebthreeBQM10HD> a PDF viewer would be useful by default :)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> dobey, seems sily to load up the lap top to view a PDF :d
<SylvieLorxu> It wasn't installed on default on my M10, really should have been
<dobey> doc viewer handles a lot more than just pdf
<SebthreeBQM10HD> SylvieLorxu, doc viewer you mean
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ?
<SylvieLorxu> SebthreeBQM10HD: Yes
<dobey> and it's like 70 MB click package
<dobey> just install it from the store
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ok I'll install that thanks :)
<SylvieLorxu> Well we can remove Amazon, eBay, 7digital, etc. to make space for it :D
<SebthreeBQM10HD> probably over looked a PDF viewer when going through well evertyhing in app store or trying to h eh
<SebthreeBQM10HD> be that on Ubuntu phones first, then tablet
<dobey> SylvieLorxu: well, remote scopes don't take any space on the device, so "removing" them won't do anything :)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> SylvieLorxu, well hopefully it or a program  like it if not will become a default app, like Dekko became as of I think it's OTA 10
<SebthreeBQM10HD> oh just thought of something else as well
<SebthreeBQM10HD> how to take a screen shot?
<dobey> vol up+dn at same time
<SylvieLorxu> SebthreeBQM10HD: Dekko is nice, just a shame it crashes when I try to add an openmailbox.org account
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ah yeah that was it I guess
<dobey> at least, on phones. i guess it's same on tablet
<SebthreeBQM10HD> I forgot for phone
<SebthreeBQM10HD> let's try :d
<SebthreeBQM10HD> click ok I think it did
 * SebthreeBQM10HD checks gallery
<SebthreeBQM10HD> yep that was it thanks again :)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> SylvieLorxu, yeah  its nice but basic, I was thinking maybe a bit to basic at first, but now I think it's mostly ok
<SebthreeBQM10HD> SylvieLorxu, you can play around with Libertine and try and do Mozilla Thunderbird :D :)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> I haven't messed around with trying to run own stuff just yet
<SylvieLorxu> Is Libertine is OTA-11?
<SylvieLorxu> I didn't notice it :(
<SebthreeBQM10HD> SylvieLorxu, yes of course :)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> SylvieLorxu, but to install programs you have to use command line
<SebthreeBQM10HD> but the liberotne scope it seems will do the icons or something like that
<SebthreeBQM10HD> SylvieLorxu, I am going totry the old thing for OTA 10  first,  where you hack or whatever the default thing  xmir apps, but that's no longer needed as of ota 11
<SebthreeBQM10HD> !libertine
<SebthreeBQM10HD> there's a wiki page
<SebthreeBQM10HD> SylvieLorxu, plus bregma is the libertine expert :D h eh
<SylvieLorxu> I was hoping that the update would've moved GIMP, Xchat, Firefox and LibreOffice to "Legacy Apps" so it would be easier to tell that they would only be usable with an external keyboard
<SylvieLorxu> But they haven't
<SebthreeBQM10HD> SylvieLorxu, they are working on that, so they can be used with the touch screen keyboard :)
<SylvieLorxu> The only Libertine thing I want is the Touch SDK :P
<SylvieLorxu> Oh, fancy!
<SebthreeBQM10HD> SylvieLorxu, I guess that features may come in the next OTA update OTA 12
<SylvieLorxu> That would be super cool
<SebthreeBQM10HD> the touch SDK  development kit ?
<SylvieLorxu> Yes
<SebthreeBQM10HD> SylvieLorxu, what so you can make native apps :) ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> now that's something UBuntu Touch needs more of, and I  Mean in the real offical store to,  there's some other interesting ones it seems but in a unoffical store hmm
<SebthreeBQM10HD> SylvieLorxu, I feel I don't need a lap top mostly now again :d,  tablet is nice espeicaly with this bluetooth keyboar dock thing
<SylvieLorxu> SebthreeBQM10HD: Yes, I run Gentoo and Debian and on both setting it up sucks
<SylvieLorxu> And I already have an Ubuntu: the tablet
<SylvieLorxu> So....
<SebthreeBQM10HD> SylvieLorxu, bluetoot with Genoot and DEbian hmm.  never used with a computer or even ubuntu phone yet
<SebthreeBQM10HD> with the computer usb was fine :d
<SebthreeBQM10HD> can also use usb otg with Ubuntu  phone meizu mx 4 and tablet so that's nice
<SebthreeBQM10HD> document viewer installed :D
<SebthreeBQM10HD> now lets see if it can just open from dekoo to :d
<SebthreeBQM10HD> the email
<SebthreeBQM10HD> dobey, SylvieLorxu ok so no it wasn't a PDF,  it was a uh ah docx,  not so technical Windows users who also emaill you from a hotmail address uh (and once I got some fake email apparnaty from them )
<SebthreeBQM10HD> however doc viewer seemed to mostly open the document up ok
<SebthreeBQM10HD> but a few things seemed a little off, but hey it was a docX
<SebthreeBQM10HD> interestingly doc viewer seems to use the same thing or something from libre office to open documents up as well
<dobey> SebthreeBQM10HD: yes, doc viewer usees a version of the LO lib for renering such docs
<SebthreeBQM10HD> dobey, which is interesting, and easier than starting from scratch with an own implementation sure
<SebthreeBQM10HD> reverse enginering propriratyr formats etc uh
<morsnowski> pmcgowan, ok it did the "ubuntu-device-flash touch --channel=ubuntu-touch/stable/bq-aquaris.en --bootstrap" step but after uploading three files to the device it says failed to enter recovery
<morsnowski> any idea
<dobey> morsnowski: as i said earlier, you hae to grab the recovery image from the link i pasted, and pass that in to ubuntu-device-flash with --recovery-image
<pmcgowan> morsnowski, it can also report that incorrectly at times and will actually boot properly, but dobey is right to use the latest recovery
<morsnowski> ok I'll try that next then
<morsnowski> would that be the sdb recovery image?
<morsnowski> adb
<dobey> it would be the one for your device, listed on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices#Working_with_ubuntu-device-flash
<dobey> download the right recoveery.img file, and pass it u-d-f with --recovery-image when flashing
<morsnowski> dobey, I'm new to this can you point to the correct link or syntax for using that image e.g what do I need to start on the desktop and what do I need to do to the phone
<pmcgowan> morsnowski, same command you did before when in the bootloader just with the --recovery-image part added
<morsnowski> ok and where do I add the image location?
<pmcgowan> you need to download the image locally
<pmcgowan> then just specify it on the command line option
<morsnowski> I did but where does it go into the commandline
<morsnowski> :)
<morsnowski> that is what is unclear
<pmcgowan> ubuntu-device-flash touch --channel=ubuntu-touch/stable/bq-aquaris.en --bootstrap --recovery-image path-to-image
<morsnowski> thanks a mil
<pmcgowan> u-d-f has some contextual help too
<morsnowski> where does the u-d-f go?
<pmcgowan> ubuntu-device-flash I mean
<pmcgowan> so ubuntu-device-flash touch --help
<morsnowski> oh thanks, I have to get into this but there is soi much ubuntu stuff by now that it becomes difficult to stay abreast in all of them
<pmcgowan> sure
<pmcgowan> good news is it seems it should work
<hasan> Hi, still wait for OTA-11 :D
<hasan> Can I wait for convergence on my Aquaris E4.5 based on Ubuntu Insights' latest post: "And the best bit is we’ll be rolling this out across all Ubuntu smartphones and tablets for future OTAs." !!?? :)
<Shah_> Hi everybody !
<Shah_> Little question : Is it possible to execute a bash
<Shah_> And do not loose the updates routine ?
<morsnowski> dobey & pmcgowan, thanks a mil got it working again and with ota 11 too
<mcphail> how's ota11 working out for everyone? Nice update?
<k1l> "still in memphis" :)
<k1l> https://xkcd.com/281/
<mcphail> :)
<popey> haha
<popey> ooh, just arrived on my bq e4.5
 * popey installs
<mcphail> do you keep some of your phones on stable purely for the joy of the big OTA?
<popey> i keep my original first purchased bq e4.5 on stable yes
<popey> all of the marvin devices are on stable too
<popey> I'll update them en masse tomorrow
<popey> my m10 and pro 5 are on rc-proposed though
<popey> i do like this fancy new flash screen http://imgur.com/dAZ1a9V
<mcphail> ooh. that is cool
<popey> \o/ it boots
<mcphail> Im going to give it a try next week. I'm missing my ubuntu goodness
<mcphail> ...see if i can get firefox working ;)
<popey> hahah
<nhaines> If I want the pocket desktop on my Nexus 7, I need to stick with rc-proposed still, right?
<sil2100> nhaines: yeah
<nhaines> sil2100: boo!
<nhaines> The last I checked, I had an issue in that my libertine folders in my home directory were wiped every time I rebooted.
<sil2100> nhaines: not enough time to QA so many platforms!
<nhaines> So I'll be looking into that more closely once I can reflash (which is tomorrow when my Clash of Clans clan war is over.)
#ubuntu-touch 2016-06-02
<aki237> Guys I am porting ubuntu-touch to a new device. But the port guide shwed me to a link which is dead.https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Building <-
<aki237> Anyone?
<cedarctic> aki237 Hello
<cedarctic> which link did you click?
<aki237> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Building
<cedarctic> Which is supposed to link to what?
<aki237> When I did phablet-bootstrap phablet ... It didn't clone the kernel source for my device(for that any device).
<mike00> Hi all
<mike00> Why on my bqE4.5 the remote display doesn't work
<mike00> ?
<mike00> I can't activate it: The switch is gray....
<duflu> mike00: I read that it's only available for one device or so, probably not the E4.5
<mike00> Ok thanks
<zetheroo> I am trying to update my phone but it's not finding any of the sources
<zetheroo> I tried via the GUI (and it just says "Checking for updates" for forever) and then with the terminal ...
<zetheroo> sorry, nevermind - rebooted the phone and it's working now. Maybe the wireless connection got messed up :P
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-touch to: Home: http://bit.ly/YEqEfo | Install: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install | Porting (advanced) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting | Bug filing: http://bit.ly/1aV9AJG | Dashboard: http://bit.ly/12AQV53 | http://www.bq.com/gb/ubuntu.html | https://store.bq.com/en/ubuntu-edition-aquaris-m10 | http://www.ubuntu.com/tablet | OTA-11 released!
<jdhoek> Hello, is there any way to install command line utils on a Ubuntu Touch device in OTA mode?
<nhaines> No, unless you make a chroot.
<jdhoek> nhaines: Where can I find more information on that approach?
<nhaines> jdhoek: I do not have the typical Ubuntu Touch-specific guides available, as I don't really do that sort of thing outside of libertine, but it's no different than any other chroot.
<jdhoek> How does Libertine fit in all this? Should I see that as a way to install .deb packages in a container?
<nhaines> jdhoek: it's a really easy way to install .deb packages in a container, at least.
<nhaines> But focused on legacy X apps.
<MCMic> It’s so sad that ubuntu touch does not give access to apt
<jdhoek> Am I correct in assuming the Libertine will become available as a click package?
<jdhoek> What I am looking for is a way to install tools to experiment and test things on my device, but without leaving the OTA cycle.
<jdhoek> It is fine if tools installed by me don't survive an OTA update.
<nhaines> MCMic: it is one of Ubuntu's best benefits that it does not give access to apt.
<nhaines> jdhoek: OTA-13 (if not 12) will include libertine.
<nhaines> It will be part of the base system, so I understand.
<MCMic> nhaines: oO
<MCMic> How is that a benefit? It removes possibilities
<jdhoek> Ah good, that will help a lot.
<nhaines> MCMic: 'apt' requires root access to the entire system.  Snappy allows for secure apps without compromise to the base system or other apps.
<ogra_> jdhoek, no. libertine wont be a click package, it is an integral part of the system itself (but as nhaines said, it will be in all images with OTA12 or 13 or so)
<jdhoek> ogra_: Understood. So if I want to install some tools along the line of lsusb etc. to poke around USB devices connected to my device, Libertine would be the way to achieve that?
<ogra_> well, for commandline stuff you could just use a chroot :)
<ogra_> libertine comes into play if it gets graphical
<ogra_> it is the "extension" of a chroot that adds XMir support to it so you can run X11 apps under Mir
<jdhoek> ogra_: So do I understand correctly that with a chroot I can install (temporarily) apt-getabble packages on my device in OTA-mode?
<ogra_> sure, you can create a chroot in your homedir and use the chroot command to enter it as a work environment at any time
<ogra_> read: no need to ever touch the readonly side of the system
<jdhoek> ogra_: Alright, I'll have a go at that. Thanks.
<ogra_> and regarding libertine: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1yJepibh68YaQijWO3Z3dWTtTTmzXnMmEE8eswhUXzw4
<ogra_> this is how you can use it today already without making anything writable
<nhaines> And by 'temporary' I suspect you mean 'permanent'.  :)
<ogra_> yeah, unless you apt-get remove them or wipe the chroot they stay :)
<jdhoek> nhaines: I'll probably end up using a chroot most of the time. :)
<nhaines> jdhoek: until snappy takes over, probably the best route.  :)
<jdhoek> nhaines: What still confuses me about this way of packaging is how to integrate with the basic Linux userspace. For example, if I want to create a password manager app that uses the PasswordStore way of storing data, but with a UI suitable for touch. I would need access to my GPG keychain and the Gnupg libraries. How would something like that work with sandboxed packages?
<ogra_> you would ship all you need in your package
<jdhoek> ogra_: So each package that uses Gnupg would ship its own copy of the library?
<ogra_> in click it is like that, yeah
<ogra_> snaps will allow you to have a GPG package that provides an interface for other packages to use
<ogra_> (or the core system would simply provide such an interface)
<jdhoek> With the latter route (Gnupg interface provided by core system) would it be possible to implement 'access my GPG keychain' as a permission?
<ogra_> something like that, yeah
<jdhoek> Interesting. Thanks for explaining.
<jouke> I have an aquaris M10 and I was wondering if I could use the miracast that was added to OPA-11 as well?
<jouke> What does "OTA" stand for btw?
<ogra_> jouke, "over the air (update)"
<jouke> OTA means update?
<ogra_> jouke, yes
<jouke> Right.
<ogra_> all ubuntu phones (and tablets) get system updates every 6 weeks ... we are at the 11th of these :)
<jouke> But not all features are available for all systems?
<ogra_> wrt miracast, i think it is not yet wired up in the UI on the M10 ... but you should be able to enable it from commandline using aethercastctl
<jouke> Right
<crs___> there is a ?bug? in the browser. i can no longer use slither.io while it worked some weeks ago.
<ogra_> works fine here
<jouke> Failed to scan:GDBus.Error:org.aethercast.Error.NotReady: Not Ready
<crs___> when i hit 'play' the browser shows me an error page and offers me to reload
<ogra_> that is what you get running aethercastctl in the terminal app ?
<jouke> ogra_: yes
<jouke> And issueing the scan command
<ogra_> weird, works here ... i get the prompt and can call enable ... scan doesnt do anything though
<ogra_> popey, ^^^ do you know what we need to do on the M10 to get aethercast up ?
<jouke> Oh, didn't enable it at first
<jouke> scan doesn't output anything for me either
<crs___> ogra_: did you try on pro5 ? i am trying on pro5 with rc-proposed
<ogra_> crs___, there it works fine ...
<popey> ogra_: nope, not tried
<jouke> If I look at this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/DisplayCasting I would expect to see the scanning setting to be changed
<jouke> But "show" displays: Scanning: false
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> check the log, perhaps it says something valuable
<ogra_> aha
<ogra_> sudo service aethercast restart
<ogra_> then aethercastctl ... call enable ... call scan
<ogra_> works here
<nhaines> sneaky! :)
<mariogrip> What android apis does aethercast?
<mariogrip> use
<jouke> Ah, it is scanning
<mariogrip> morphis: ^
<jouke> Didn't find my TV though.
<morphis> mariogrip: its using the MediaCodecSource class from libstagefright
<morphis> jouke: is that on a Pro5?
<mariogrip> morphis: thanks
<morphis> mariogrip: see https://code-review.phablet.ubuntu.com/#/c/444/ https://code-review.phablet.ubuntu.com/#/c/445/ https://code-review.phablet.ubuntu.com/#/c/446/
<morphis> mariogrip: and the latest changes we did on the media parts on https://git.launchpad.net/~libhybris-maintainers/libhybris/+git/libhybris/log/
<mariogrip> morphis: is it plans for backporting it to 4.4?
<morphis> mariogrip: not officially
<mariogrip> ack
<morphis> mariogrip: some time back I played with a backport to 4.4 for Nexus4
<morphis> the result are those three changes above
<morphis> which gets video encoding working
<morphis> but on Nexus4 the real problem is a broken WiFi driver
<ogra_> morphis, jouke is on an M10 ... tyring it here too, but cant get it to connect
<popey> trying on M10 here... dongle says "Connecting to ubuntu-phablet" but never completes
<popey> and I get "Timeout was reached"
<popey> ooh, i think i had this before
<ogra_> popey, thats more than i get
<popey> i suspect i know what this is :)
<morphis> ogra_, popey: it could be that we're missing a few fixes still
<mariogrip> i was thinking backporting to e4.5, e5 and mx4
 * popey tries again
<morphis> mariogrip: you simply can't without having access to the android source tree of those
<mariogrip> morphis: are they not open?
<morphis> they are not
<popey> aethercastctl should support cursor keys btw :)
<mariogrip> oh? i did not know that
<morphis> mariogrip: basically for no commercial device we have an open tree
<morphis> popey: feel free to send a fix for that :-)
<jouke> morphis: aquaris M10
<popey> \o/ it works
<morphis> jouke: rc-proposed or stable?
<jouke> Euh, haven't done anything on the tablet, so I suppose stable
<ogra_> morphis, isnt that the same atm ?
<popey> http://imgur.com/cUlHUWt success \o/
<ogra_> with the realease yesterday channels should be largely in sync
<morphis> ogra_: not necessary
<ogra_> well, "largely" :)
<morphis> we already landed fixes for post ota 11
<morphis> especially for aethercast :-)
<jouke> Ah. I am willing to run rc-proposed :)
<ogra_> popey, are you on proposed ?
<morphis> jouke: I don't give any gurantee that things are working yet
<morphis> we're still in the process of make it solid on the M10
<morphis> and don't expect that to be done before OTA 12 comes
<morphis> mariogrip: however there might be the possiblity that we import those patches I linked above into the tree for krillin and arale and you fix anything from the Ubuntu side
<mariogrip> morphis: yeah, that would be great
<MCMic> morphis: Who has the decision of opening those tree or not? Is it BQ?
<morphis> MCMic: yes, BQ or Meizu but even for them it depends on a lot other stakeholders like MTK, ARM, ...
<MCMic> :-/
<MCMic> This is so stupid…
<MCMic> I hope we’ll some day be able to use this on the E4.5 some way or another.
<jouke> How do I change to rc-proposed?
<MCMic> BTW, why is there two names aethercast and miracast? Is it not the same thing?
<morphis> no
<morphis> MCMic: aethercast is simply the name of our management service which is meant to cover other streaming protocols too
<MCMic> ok
<morphis> and miracast is the actual display streaming std we're using
<MCMic> So aethercast is a software/library on the ubuntu side, and miracast is one streaming protocol that it supports?
<mariogrip> jouke: http://askubuntu.com/questions/764554/how-to-change-from-ubuntu-touch-stable-channel-to-rc-proposed
<jouke> Thanks!
<morphis> MCMic: yes
<MCMic> Ok thanks
<morphis> MCMic: https://launchpad.net/aethercast
<popey> morphis: nice work :) https://twitter.com/popey/status/738318147955089408 / https://plus.google.com/u/0/+AlanPope/posts/d8PCVidDww1
<morphis> popey: performing well for you?
<ogra_> popey, is that on stable or rc-proposed  ?
<popey> rc-proposed
<ogra_> ah, thats why
<morphis> popey: thank abeato for the M10 enablement :-)
<popey> morphis: yeah, the scaling makes the fonts hard to read, same as on pro 5
<popey> 1080p->720p->1080p doesn't do the fonts justice
<morphis> popey: we don't do the first scale step
<ogra_> yeah
<morphis> we don't scale down from 1080p to 720p
<popey> do you have a recommended hdmi dongle?
<popey> (i mean, real hdmi, not wireless)
<morphis> we render on a virtual display which has 720p
<popey> ah
<ogra_> i wonder if the app for the dongle could help somewhat here
<morphis> don't know
<popey> either way, it doens't look great
<ogra_> might become slightly better if it renders at 720p
<morphis> popey: we may add an option to enable 1080p but that will always be a performance thing
<ogra_> instead of doing internal upscaling
<morphis> ogra_: maybe
<ogra_> (not sure if the app allows you to set the output resolution though)
<DSMcGuire> Hello all! I have the Pro 5 and i can't install the lastest OTA
<DSMcGuire> These are my log files for .cache and .upstart:
<DSMcGuire> https://imgur.com/a/gcnj9
<DSMcGuire> hello? :D
<popey> sil2100: ^ have you seen other reports of this?
<DS-McGuire> Logged into my xchat, this is my new name!
<sil2100> DS-McGuire: hey! Does it download the update and then reboot your phone for installation?
<DS-McGuire> sil2100, Nope, it gets to around 25% and then claims it cannot install.
<popey> seeing Alan bell talking about update failures on the mailing list too
<DS-McGuire> popey, which mailing list?
<popey> the phone list
<popey> DS-McGuire: anything in /var/log/ubuntu-download-manager most recent logs?
<sil2100> It's a different failure
<sil2100> That's why I asked if it tries to isntall it - Alan's problem was that it wasn't installing the update after download
<sil2100> So at least it's a different issue, no one reported something like that yet
<DS-McGuire> popey, http://imgur.com/CIxXeg9
<DS-McGuire> sil2100, ^
<DS-McGuire> My phone is an hour behind of the correct time
<sil2100> hmm
<DS-McGuire> So what would be the best course of action right now?
<DS-McGuire> sil2100, ^
<ogra_> is that an unmodified pro5 ? not made writable or anything ?
<DS-McGuire> ogra_, I haven't done anything to it yet at all.
<DS-McGuire> Should I flash the new ota to my phone?
<ogra_> DS-McGuire, try cleaning up /cache/recovery and then try again
<DS-McGuire> ogra_, What would be the best way to do that?
<XaRz> Hello, I was checking the html5 app tutorials from ubuntu dev portal. They are made from 14.04 plattform isn't it? I'm finding some discrepances like the inspector and oxide support. Any hints?
<ogra_> use the terminal app ...
<ogra_> sudo rm -rf /cache/recovery/*
<DS-McGuire> I ssh into my phone, but thanks!
<ogra_> then reboot and try the update via the GUI again
 * DS-McGuire download now
<DS-McGuire> ing*
<DS-McGuire> ogra_, Still fails
<ogra_> well, was worth a try
<DS-McGuire> it was, thanks
<ogra_> where/how exactly does it fail tghough
<ogra_> *though
<DS-McGuire> around 19%
<ogra_> does it reboot into recovery ?
<DS-McGuire> Think it might be a network thing?
<ogra_> and fail when applying ...
<ogra_> or does it fail before
<DS-McGuire> It fails as it's downloading.
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_> are you behind a proxy in your WLAN or some such ?
<DS-McGuire> Nope
<DS-McGuire> All others updates for apps and such work though
<DS-McGuire> Plus, an MX4 on my network updated to OTA11.
<DS-McGuire> Would it be that I'm going from OTA9 > OTA11?
<ogra_> well, if apps work that kind of rules out the download manager
<DS-McGuire> Yeah that makes sense
<DS-McGuire> After it fails if I try to run it again it fails straight away.
<ogra_> well, try to pastebin the logs somewhere
<sil2100> hm
<ogra_> (/var7log/download-manager and /var/log/system-image should be the interesting dirs to pick the logs from)
<sil2100> I'm starting to wonder if the problem isn't that the image is OTA-9
<sil2100> We did a key rotation and only re-signed the latest images from each channel with the new key
<ogra_> well, there should be an error logged *somewhere*
<ogra_> which should tell you :)
<sil2100> Might be that the image for OTA-10 is signed with the old key, and since from OTA-9 to OTA-11 there are OTA-10 and OTA-10.1 which need to be downloaded
<ogra_> would indeed be bad if you cant update a factory device
<sil2100> Yeah, I'd have to re-sign the old images too
<sil2100> Anyway, we need more logs
<DS-McGuire> sil2100, I got the device early yesterday and never got any OTAs until OTA11.
<sil2100> If that's the case, I'll have to sweep through all the stable channels and re-sign more images
<sil2100> DS-McGuire: you didn't get an update notification about OTA-10.1?
<sil2100> That's really weird, hm
<DS-McGuire> Nope, I got nothing.
<ogra_> sil2100, well, if 11 was already phasing ... why would he get a former OTA
<DS-McGuire> I knew about OTA11 and just assumed I would get that when it hits my phone
<sil2100> Anyway, if you could pastebin the logs ogra_ mentioned (like, download them from the device and use pastebinit or something to get us the contents)
<sil2100> ogra_: we started phasing in the afternoon, DS-McGuire said he got it early yesterday, but maybe indeed
<ogra_> sil2100, well, it is morning in the US now ;)
<DS-McGuire> sil2100, Just be exact, I checked for an update around 1pm GMT
<ogra_> "morning" is a very flexible term :)
<DS-McGuire> Phone came eariler than that.
<DS-McGuire> Sorry that wasn't very accurate.
<DS-McGuire> Right, I'll try and get these logs
<sil2100> Ah, ok, so it might be that :) Anyway, we want you to get the update as soon as possible
<sil2100> Thanks!
<DS-McGuire> I would love the update asap too haha!
<DS-McGuire> What would be the easiest way? I'm not the best with the terminal, can I use a GUI?
<ogra_> you said you use ssh
<DS-McGuire> Yeah, still pretty bad though haha
<ogra_> so just use scp to pull the files
<sil2100> For log fetching we sadly don't have too many GUI tools :)
<DS-McGuire> No worries
<sil2100> DS-McGuire: does your device have adb enabled? e.g. is it set to developer mode? Then you could connect it through cable to your PC and use adb pull to get the contents
 * ogra_ actually uses the "connect to server" thing in nautilus with an sftp url .. that way you can drag/drop 
<sil2100> Although ssh could be used as well
<sil2100> ogra_: hah, right, that's also a good way
<DS-McGuire> Yeah I can do that
<DS-McGuire> device is in dev  mode npw
<ogra_> sftp://phablet@$ip_of_phone/home/phablet
<DS-McGuire> now
<ogra_> use that for the connect to server address
<ogra_> (with the right IP indeed)
<DS-McGuire> What would the adb command be?
<ogra_> adb pull /path/to/files
<ogra_> but i think at least system-image requires root access and adb runs as phablet user, so you will likely have probs pulling these logs
<popey> you can scp them off the device  if you have ssh access
<popey> scp phablet@<ip>:/foo/bar/baz .
<DS-McGuire> sorry, bad time for a phone call,
<DS-McGuire> Im getting Usage: adb devices [-l]
<popey> its not adb devices
<popey> it's adb pull
<popey> scp is easier though
<DS-McGuire> sweet jesus sorry
<ogra_> well, but both run as phablet after all
<ogra_> /var/log/system-image wont let you access
<metasequoia> hello, does anybody know when canonical will add a character counter to the text messaging app so I can stop sending double messages accidentally? :)
<DS-McGuire> for system-image and everything else i get 0 files pulled. 0 files skipped.
<ogra_> metasequoia, probably after you filed a bug about it :)
<metasequoia> I figured it would be planned or already noted... seems basic functionality
<pmcgowan> metasequoia, why would you get double messages sent?
<metasequoia> because there is no character count...
<dobey> pmcgowan: because SMS has a character limit
<dobey> pmcgowan: so long messages get split up
<pmcgowan> but thats old news
<pmcgowan> they get split and reassembled transparently
<pmcgowan> on some networks they just get sent
<dobey> right, unless the other phone doesn't support it
<metasequoia> yeah but they still use twice as many of your free messages
<metasequoia> I just find it annoying and every phone I have ever owned had a char counter
<dobey> metasequoia: please file a bug against messaging-app stating your use case
<pmcgowan> interesting but still seems a throwback to me, I have never used one
<dobey> pmcgowan: well yeah, we don't much care about message length over here, because we have unlimited messages
<pmcgowan> right, hence my lack of sensitivity
<JanC> well, not unlimited here, but it's unlikely I'll ever send 5000 or whatever free messages I got  :)
<metasequoia> yeah a lot of people 'here' have them too
<metasequoia> but pay as you go still limited
<DS-McGuire> sil2100, ogra_ popey I have pulled all files from /log, i'll sort it out now, where should I put it?
<popey> pastebin
<popey> or email them to sil2100 :)
<JanC> also, it often depends on who you send them to
<ogra_> http://paste.ubuntu.com
<dobey> and lunar position
<ogra_> if you are using an ubuntu desktop ... install the pastebinit package
<sil2100> pastebinit is a really useful tool
<ogra_> then you can just use the pastebinit command (i.e: pastebinit /path/to/file)
<pmcgowan> you know the logviewer app in the store can push them direct to pastebin
<ogra_> it will return an url for you
<sil2100> oh
<ogra_> pmcgowan, and you say that *now* !
<sil2100> pmcgowan: all logs?
<pmcgowan> well I never tried it personanlly
<DS-McGuire> haha!
<pmcgowan> a subset
<ogra_> well, probably not the ones the pahblet user can not open :)
<pmcgowan> true
<ogra_> so wouldnt help for system-image logs
<sil2100> I mean, even those in /var/log/ ? Since the ones we needed are root-owned
<pmcgowan> hmm not syslog
<sil2100> Ok ;)
<sil2100> Well, anyway, good to know, I'll install that app myself in a moment
<ogra_> not syslog ?
<pmcgowan> yeah we should fix it up
<ogra_> syslog should work, the pahblet user shjould be in the adm group
<pmcgowan> yeah, I blame victorp
<ogra_> yeah, he is a good target for blame here :)
<sil2100> DS-McGuire: for now, please try to put those files on paste.ubuntu.com or e-mail me or ogra_, so lukasz.zemczak@ubuntu.com
<DS-McGuire> sil2100, I think it will be easier to zip them up and send it to you, pastebin as far as I can tell wont allow me to upload multiple files
<sil2100> DS-McGuire: yeah, you'd have to upload each separately - send it over by e-mail and we'll check what's up with that
<JanC> metasequoia: what you want is probably not a character counter but a byte counter
<metasequoia> it is up to canonical how they want to handle it
<metasequoia> I just want the phone to tell me how many chars are left before a second text will be needed
<metasequoia> logging it now anyway
<ogra_> +1
<JanC> the limit for SMS is per byte AFAIK
<DS-McGuire> sil2100, sent in an  email to the address provided.
<JanC> (not sure it's 8-bit clean even?)
<sil2100> DS-McGuire: thanks! Waiting for it to arrive
<metasequoia> okay, I logged it, thanks anyway guys
<metasequoia> cya
<ogra_> whats the bug number
<DS-McGuire> sil2100, Let me know when you have it. Geary said it it sent but couldn't save it in my sent folder.
<sil2100> DS-McGuire: got those, let me look at that in a minute, need to finish something up quickly
<DS-McGuire> No problem
<sil2100> DS-McGuire: ok, so I would need one more log from your device, since it seems to be missing
<DS-McGuire> sil2100, Which one? I might have missed it when I packaged it up.
<sil2100> DS-McGuire: so /var/log/system-image/client.log I would need - to access it you need root permissions
<DS-McGuire> oh
<popey> DS-McGuire: sudo cat /var/log/system-image/client.log | nc termbin.com 9999
<popey> is a good way to get the file off the device, to a pastebin directly
<DS-McGuire> cat: /var/log/system-image/client.log: No such file or directory
<sil2100> oh
<sil2100> hm
<DS-McGuire> Very odd
<sil2100> Wow, ok
<DS-McGuire> thanks popey though
<popey> it may have log-rotated
<popey> sudo ls /var/log/system-image/
<popey> is there a client.log.1.gz or some other file there?
<sil2100> DS-McGuire, popey: maybe let's try running the updater from the console and see what it results in?
<DS-McGuire> there is only a client.log file
<sil2100> Oh, ok, so the file is there?
<DS-McGuire> right
<DS-McGuire> I have it
<DS-McGuire> I used the wrong terminal
<sil2100> :)
<DS-McGuire> http://termbin.com/v3bx
<sil2100> Ok, if you could send it over as well all will be clear (hopefully)
<DS-McGuire> My bad
<DS-McGuire> sil2100, Is that okay^
<sil2100> DS-McGuire: perfect, let me look into that in a moment
<DS-McGuire> Not a problem
<pmcgowan> sil2100, the download is jut failing
<sil2100> Yeah, it looks like it fails downloading one of the deltas
<sil2100> But the files are present, wait, might be something else
<sil2100> FileNotFoundError: http://system-image.ubuntu.com/pool/custom-f635fa450d07a4abb036ae386ccf4f73055910e8cf411c04ea31cf545ba99fd0.delta-custom-83eb19e343f9a712bf666557a84676a34ba83613c22ef1e34bbee01f5cd93cbd.tar.xz.asc <- this is worrying, since the file is available on the remote location
<pmcgowan> this sounds familiar
<sil2100> FileNotFoundError: https://system-image.ubuntu.com/channels.json
<sil2100> There's a lot of those, looks like download issues all the way
<sil2100> Doesn't look like system-image is at fault here
<ogra_> which is weird, since app updates work
<pmcgowan> there are also reactor error
<sil2100> Ok, it won't be that easy, let me fill in a bug for this DS-McGuire and we'll try to get some more eyeballs on tit
<sil2100> I'll report it for ubuntu-download-manager and system-image just in case
<DS-McGuire> sil2100, Sure thing. One last question? What should I do now? Sit on my OTA9?
<sil2100> DS-McGuire: you could re-flash your device to the latest version through your Ubuntu desktop easily, but not sure if we wouldn't need your device in this state to find the cause of this bug
<sil2100> We would need barry around
<sil2100> He should be up pretty soon I suppose
<DS-McGuire> Well if I'm the only person with this problem and it would help a lot then I would feel bad if I did update.
<popey> i imagine you're one of a few people who managed to get a pro 5
<popey> and are still on ota 9
<popey> timing :)
<DS-McGuire> One of things is that my camera doesn't work yet so that's kinda annoying.
<popey> i suspect most people got theirs and went 9->10.1->11
<sil2100> DS-McGuire: if you could stay in this 'broken' state for at least a little bit more today it would be great, I want barry to comment
<sil2100> Maybe he needs some more logs
<DS-McGuire> popey, Very true.
<popey> appreciate you helping us DS-McGuire
<sil2100> DS-McGuire: thank you for your patience ;)
<DS-McGuire> sil2100, Oh the rest of today is fine. I just would like it updated for the weekend :)
<DS-McGuire> At least now I know I can stop trying to update it.
<popey> sil2100: want me to revert my pro 5 back to 9?
<popey> is that worth doing?
<DS-McGuire> popey, Not a problem, thanks for helping out :)
<sil2100> hmmmm
<sil2100> popey: would be nice to have something like this tested - is that a testing device or your main phone?
<popey> DS-McGuire: can you "system-image-cli --info | nc termbin.com 9999" please?
<popey> it's my own personal phone and I don't care what happens to it
<DS-McGuire> popey, http://termbin.com/bype
 * popey backs up device first
<popey> ok, ta DS-McGuire
<DS-McGuire> NP
<sil2100> DS-McGuire, popey: reported this to track the issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-system-image/+bug/1588370
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1588370 in Ubuntu system image "Unable to download update from OTA-9 to OTA-11 on turbo" [Undecided,New]
<DS-McGuire> For what it's worth, my phone has a problem with the screen and I'm talking to Joybuy about getting it replaced so if my next phone comes back with OTA9 I'll be able to try again haha!
<sil2100> ;)
<popey> hah
<DS-McGuire> Marked as affecting me.
<dobey> i thought turbo came with 10.2
<ogra_> DS-McGuire, what kind of issues ?
<popey> light bleed from one side
<ogra_> same here
<popey> ooh
<dobey> mardy: is it not possible to do migration from one signon plug-in to another, in the existing migration script where we deal with the ACL?
<pmcgowan> the log says Upgrade path is 2:3 but his info says current build number: 1
<ogra_> a greenish glow if there is a black bg
<pmcgowan> that seems wrong
<ogra_> on the right side of the display
<DS-McGuire> ogra_, Really!?
<ogra_> yes
<DS-McGuire> ogra_, These are the images I have sent to joybuy: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/zv9uva1m1ky53tv/AACrZgdvWFiXWiM-ImXrPPa7a?dl=0
<ogra_> not bad enough that it bothers me (and i also assume i will crack the display during the phones lifetime, so i will eventually replace it anyway )
<DS-McGuire> I can only see it at low light with the dark backgrounds.
<ogra_> DS-McGuire, yep, i see something similar ... a bit less for me though
<DS-McGuire> This is weird. Is this a hardware or a software problem since we both have it?
<popey> i would imagine they were made in a fairly small batch
<popey> so plausible it's a hardware issue
<ogra_> yeah, likely a HW issue
<ogra_> (like they sell you a gold phone and you get an antique pink one instead :P )
<DS-McGuire> Hmm, don't know if I can be bothered to send it all the way back with the chance of my new one having the same problem.
<DS-McGuire> Very true, phone is not even gold. It's copper!
<ogra_> FSVO copper :P
<ogra_> it is somewhere between pink and copper IMHO :)
<DS-McGuire> Might slap a case on it so I can't see it anyway.
 * ogra_ was thinking about a paintjob :) 
<DS-McGuire> Pimp my Pro 5.
<pmcgowan> DS-McGuire, what does system-image-cli -n tell you?
<dobey> champagne
<DS-McGuire> pmcgowan, Exception occurred during update; see log file for details
<pmcgowan> DS-McGuire, maybe it needs sudo
<dobey> to be fair, when i hear "small batch" it isn't phones that come to mind ;)
<DS-McGuire> pmcgowan, Nothing seems to happen
<pmcgowan> hmm
<pmcgowan> it should say Upgrade path is foo
<DS-McGuire> Just leaves me with a blinking cursor
<pmcgowan> hmm ok thanks
<DS-McGuire> Let me try on the terminal app on the phone and get back to you
<ogra_> dobey, it is to red for champagne (the photos make it look champagne though ... it s more copper in real life)
<DS-McGuire> pmcgowan, On the phone app with sudo it gives Exception occurred during update; see log file for details again
<pmcgowan> DS-McGuire, with sudo?
<DS-McGuire> yep
<pmcgowan> let me try here
<DS-McGuire> okie doke
<dobey> ogra_: copper would be more blue/green i think. :)
<dobey> ogra_: but it's not kentucky small batch bourbon, either way.
<ogra_> yeah ... it is really more $undefined ... kind of old pink copperish ...
<pmcgowan> DS-McGuire, same here, doesnt run in terminal for some reason
<ogra_> definitely far from "gold" :)
<pmcgowan> guess we cant do sudo from the app
<DS-McGuire> Well, I'm glad it's not just me :P
<dobey> pmcgowan: sudo works fine in terminal app
<pmcgowan> dobey, for some reason system-image-cli doesnt
<dobey> pmcgowan, DS-McGuire: try "sudo system-image-cli -vvvv -n"
<dobey> pmcgowan: it should. i've used it plenty to switch channels
<popey> okay, sil2100 I am now on the same revisoin as DS-McGuire on my pro 5
<sil2100> popey: do you have the same issues with upgrading?
<pmcgowan> dobey, it blew up with an exception
<dobey> pmcgowan: what exception?
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/screenshots/device-2016-06-02-150915.png thats what i see in os build details
<dobey> pastebinit :)
<pmcgowan> dobey, just says check the log file for details
<sil2100> popey: love the device build description ;) So pro with that aletu and test-keys
<pmcgowan> but its the same as what happens when you dont sudo
<popey> it's downloading version 3
<dobey> pmcgowan: weird
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/screenshots/device-2016-06-02-151049.png
<dobey> pmcgowan: i blame barry then
<popey> 371.9MB seems awfully big, from OTA9 to OTA11
<pmcgowan> anyway seems its trying to do the right thing, no idea why it fails
<dobey> pmcgowan: what is the full output from system-image-cli though? just the exception and nothing else?
<pmcgowan> dobey, no bunches of other things with -vvvv
<dobey> popey: it's because you're having to download the full image
<pmcgowan> but they all seem like it just doesnt have access
<popey> ah
<dobey> pmcgowan: can you pastebin the full output?
<pmcgowan> dobey, not sure I never use terminal app
<dobey> pmcgowan: can you run the same command via phablet-shell or ssh then? should give the same result
<DS-McGuire> dobey, That works. Want the output?
<pmcgowan> dobey, thats just it works fine in phablet-shell
<DS-McGuire> popey, How's yours doing?
<pmcgowan> let me try again
<popey> 93%
<DS-McGuire> .... -___-
<dobey> pmcgowan: oh, weird
<DS-McGuire> Mine never got that far.
<pmcgowan> dobey, must be some sort of cockpit error
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/screenshots/device-2016-06-02-151626.png
<DS-McGuire> This is unfair haha!
<popey> well, I didn't wipe, maybe i should have?
<pmcgowan> jibel, what else should we grab from his system?
<popey> sil2100: ^
<sil2100> popey: hm, no, I guess it looks ok
<popey> does my device already have the necessary gpg keys though?
<popey> which would not be there if I --wiped back to #1
<sil2100> popey: I guess it doesn't really matter, hm, since u-s-i anyway downloads the latest ones from system-image if it finds a mis-match
<popey> sil2100: so is there anything else you want me to do? Want me to press 'install' on this? http://popey.com/~alan/screenshots/device-2016-06-02-151911.png ?
<sil2100> popey: in both your and a fresh-flash case both of you would get the new keys
<pmcgowan> sil2100, popey his log starts with No valid image master key found, downloading
<jibel> DS-McGuire, hi, so apparently download fails for some reason, could you attach all the log files from /var/log/ubuntu-download-manager/ ?
<popey> ah
<sil2100> popey: could you just pastebin the client.log?
<popey> sure
<sil2100> jibel: we have those, let me upload
<sil2100> jibel: DS-McGuire sent me the logs, I can pastebin those and attach to the bug
<pmcgowan> popey, sil2100 but then it never really works when it tries to update
<jibel> sil2100, great
<jibel> sil2100, all of them?
<jibel> including hidden ones?
<sil2100> pmcgowan: yeah, that can happen, it just downloads the latest keys from the server then
<sil2100> jibel: not sure, I got a ubuntu-download-manager directory with two logs being quite detailed
<popey> sil2100: http://termbin.com/g2uh my current client.log
<sil2100> popey: ok, thanks
<sil2100> popey: guess you can upgrade now ;)
<pmcgowan> sil2100, it wouldnt need a restart would it?
<sil2100> No
<pmcgowan> DS-McGuire, have you rebooted since the updates failed?
<sil2100> jibel: maybe I'll just tar it up and attach the whole thing to the bug report
<DS-McGuire> pmcgowan, Yes several times, even reset the phone.
<popey> btw does anyone else get insane flickering on the pro 5 while updating?
<DS-McGuire> Since it was quite new I didn't need to do much.
<popey> the white screen with the blue bouncer
<pmcgowan> ok
<ogra_> popey, yep
<popey> ok
<sil2100> DS-McGuire: ok, so far, as already mentioned above, this does seem like networking issues - is your connection stable? Could you see if you have issues accessing system-image.ubuntu.com from your network?
<DS-McGuire> sil2100, On the same network accessing system-image.ubuntu.com seems fine.
<DS-McGuire> want me to try on the phone
<DS-McGuire> ?
<DS-McGuire> The phone can access it.
<sil2100> It seems that it's not failing every time, just from time to time certain files cannot be downloaded
<sil2100> DS-McGuire: anyway, for now I guess it doesn't make sense to keep your device out-of-date - did you upgrade an ubuntu-touch device before with ubuntu-device-flash?
<DS-McGuire> sil2100, FWIW My nan has the MX4 and she downloaded and installed OTA11 fine.
<DS-McGuire> sil2100, I have done in the past, but not for a while. Is there any commands I can use?
<sil2100> popey: do we have some adb-enabled recovery available somewhere for the turbo? What do you use during flashing?
 * sil2100 doesn't have a turbo
<davmor2> sil2100: yes the devices wiki page along with the rest
<sil2100> DS-McGuire: ok, so first download http://people.canonical.com/~plars/touch/recovery-turbo.img on your desktop
 * DS-McGuire downloading
<DS-McGuire> Done
<DS-McGuire> sil2100, ^ sorry
<sil2100> Ok, sorry, in a meeting right now
<DS-McGuire> No worries, I don't know the etiquette of pinging people on IRC.
<ogra_> just ping at any time :)
<ogra_> IRC is asyncronous ... he will answer when he gets to it :)
<sil2100> DS-McGuire: no worries, just saying I'm in a meeting so I will be slowly responding ;)
<sil2100> DS-McGuire: ok, not sure how turbo flashing works, but try this for starters: ubuntu-device-flash touch --channel ubuntu-touch/stable/meizu.en --recovery-image /full/path/to/recovery-turbo.img
<sil2100> I always use --bootstrap but I'm not sure if that wipes your userdata or not (I only re-flash with u-d-f my testing device)
<pmcgowan> it does wipe
<DS-McGuire> userdata isn't a problem for me.
<DS-McGuire> Phones a day old
<sil2100> Anyway, for starters that should be good, right ^ ? Be sure to have the latest ubuntu-device-flash
<dobey> we should rename it to --obliterate
<popey> --nuke
<DS-McGuire> sil2100, Seems like that's working,
<sil2100> DS-McGuire: woo!
<DS-McGuire> Hmm, I'm getting error pushing:
<robinhero> hey guys, I filled a bug report a few days ago, if you think this feature would be useful please +1 it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ux/+bug/1585353 Thanks :)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1585353 in Canonical System Image "Please include the contact's avatar/picture on the call screen" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<DS-McGuire> Seems to be updating now!
<sil2100> DS-McGuire: phew! Sometimes the device can fail pushing when the download takes too long, usually a re-run of the command helps
<DS-McGuire> That's what I did. Thanks :)
<DS-McGuire> Brilliant British Internet speeds.
<DS-McGuire> sil2100, It failed to enter recovery.
<DS-McGuire> try again?
<DS-McGuire> Oh wait. It has updated.
<DS-McGuire> Terminal claims that but phone is clearly updated.
<sil2100> Yeah, don't worry about it, check if you have OTA-11 :)
<DS-McGuire> Yep. I have it.
<DS-McGuire> Thanks so much for all your help today.
<DS-McGuire> Hope my logs have helped.
<sil2100> Apologies for the rough ride, usually OTA is a no-problematic thing, we'll keep on looking into what happened there
<DS-McGuire> It's not a problem. I've had the MX4 for a year and no problems updating that. :)
<zzarr> is it possible to show a display on a Google cast device from an MX4?
<zzarr> with aethercast or what it's called?
<kenvandine> tedg, is there a way to pass an env variable with dbus-test-runner
<kenvandine> ?
<kenvandine> zzarr, you mean a chromecast?
<kenvandine> zzarr, i don't think the chromecast speaks miracast
<zzarr> it's a chromebook
<zzarr> a normal Ubuntu desktop?
<kenvandine> zzarr, oh, not sure about that
<zzarr> I meant connecting a phone to a normal Ubuntu desktop (I realized my question was implicit)
<effbiai> hi, has ubuntu for phone been ported to the meizu pro 6 or only pro 5?
<ogra_> only pro5
<effbiai> is it possible to buy the normal pro 5 and install ubuntu on it, or do i have to buy the ubuntu version?
<dobey> you would have to get the tools from meizu to repartition the device, and would need a device with unlocked bootloader
<effbiai> so buy the ubuntu edition? :)
<dobey> when it's not out of stock, yes :)
<effbiai> let's hope they produce more of those then :)
<artur_scholz> Hello! I have the BQ Aquaris E5 now since more than half a year. And well, almost nothing is really working well. Is it only me?
<artur_scholz> For example, the music player crashes regularly, after having played 3 or so songs
<davmor2> artur_scholz: never had that happen here on any of the devices I have
<davmor2> popey, john-mcaleely: either of you guys seen that ^
<artur_scholz> My assumption is that it is hanging when trying to play a wav file
<artur_scholz> There are actually much more issues. For example, GPS is working sometimes, except when I need it. Also, the gallery for pictures is crashing at times.
<popey> not had music app crashing, no
<artur_scholz> There are many more of those little annoying things on the phone that left me with the impression that it is still in a kind of pre-development status
<popey> oh sure, there's a bunch of little issues, i agree with that
<artur_scholz> Problem is: for any those things, where to file a bug report? Normally I would expect a pop-up after a crash that asks me whether to send a crash report.
<davmor2> popey: but not crashes all the time right
<popey> no
<popey> artur_scholz: crashes get captured
<dobey> artur_scholz: there's a setting under privacy settings for automatic crash reporting
<popey> you can see the ones that you have sent to us in system settings -> privacy
<artur_scholz> Thanks for the hint. It's now enabled!
<popey> we have a wiki page which links to all the projects on the phone, if you feel inclined to manually file bugs, that's welcome
<dobey> though if it's an OOM issue where the app is just getting killed, i'm not sure those get reported
<popey> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Avenger
<popey> no,they dont
<tedg> kenvandine: Not a formal way, but if you just setenv on your own process it'll inherit that.
<dobey> i kenvandine "env FOO=bar dbus-test-runner ..." ?
<kenvandine> dobey, i don't think so
<dobey> why not? wfm
<kenvandine> oh... it does work!
 * kenvandine is confused, i thought dbus-test-running cleaned the env
<dobey> no. only real dbus activation does i think
<effbiai> how to manually install ubuntu on nexus 5 with fastboot?
<mardy> dobey: yes, it's possible -- brilliant idea!
<mardy> dobey: so I will create such a script, and simplify the plugin a bit, alright?
<dobey> mardy: is it doable with just account-console and/or sqlite?
<dobey> mardy: i've been trying to simplify things in a branch i have here, so i can understand all this better, but so much of what's going on just doesn't make sense to me when i think about it :-/
<dobey> also, isn't it like 23:00 for you?
<JanC> almost midnight probably
<JanC> (assuming he's in Finland)
#ubuntu-touch 2016-06-03
<dobey> are there not actually any qml apps which use online accounts at all?
<swalladge> just updated my m10 to ota-11, with read-write mode on... is this a bad thing?
<swalladge> i thought updates were disabled when that's on?
<dobey> swalladge: enabling read-write and using apt is a bad thing. but you probably did it manually on the device with mount -o remount,rw, instead of with phablet-config i guess
<swalladge> ooh
<swalladge> I'm pretty sure I didn't use mount commands though
<swalladge> shame the system can't be read-write by default - i mean what's the point of a full linux system on a device if you can't install anything apart from qml apps?
<swalladge> might as well have android
<swalladge> :\
<dobey> the point is that it's a phone or tablet, and not a PC
<dobey> if you want legacy apps, then install them via libertine
<dobey> that's what it is for
<swalladge> should look into libertine - can you install terminal programs with that as well? (ie. vim, python, mosh, syncthing, etc.)
<bregma> swalladge, yes
<swalladge> lol that still requires read/write mode to install it
<matv1> gd morning
<matv1> has anybody seen or heard of webbrowser crashing and not recovering anymore after ota 11 ?
<matv1> I could use some help getting it on its feet :/
<MasseR> A lot of crashing sure, but at least for now I've managed to start it up again
<MasseR> (crashing twice in a half an our period of using)
<mardy> dobey: yes, it was almost midnight :-)
<mardy> dobey: no, it cannot be done without a small Qt helper, since the data in the plugin is stored using Qt's serialization
<mardy> dobey: maybe we can just drop the token migration? Forcing users to re-enter their credentials is not a big deal, IMHO
<ShR3K> Hi ! I just installed a click package from adb command line but nothing appears in the applications list
<brunch875> I've noticed facebook sends push notifications to chromium, which show on the desktop as long as chromium is open; even if the facebook website isn't open
<brunch875> That's pretty cool
<brunch875> does / will utouch support this sort of stuff?
<brunch875> ...and does anyone know if facebook does this using standards? or is this google/android specific?
<MCMic> If any website can push notification to the desktop without even being open this is gonna be a problem
<brunch875> Yes, indeed. But this can be regulated with "allow ____ to send notifications?"
<MCMic> ok
<brunch875> Just imagine some sort of web-irc. It runs on a server and when a private message is sent, it arrives to the user as a notification to the phone
<brunch875> Hit it, and it opens up the app/webapp. Bam! Application lifecycle drama solved
<brunch875> And no need for facebook messenger, just await notifications and let the user open it up when he wants to reply :)
<MCMic> Or you can just use an IRC client…
<brunch875> This isn't currently possible in utouch, but that's not the point
<MCMic> There is an IRC client since a few weeks
<MCMic> A bit limited but it works
<XaRz> Hello all. There is any document about porting applications to UT?
<MCMic> There is no XMPP clients through :-(
<brunch875> Does this IRC client work when sent to the background?
<MCMic> brunch875: but notifications for things like github would be cool
<MCMic> brunch875: Oh yeah maybe not. uTouch is really bad at this
<ogra_> brunch875, funny, i had the same plans with the ircproxy snap http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ogra/+junk/ircproxy/files but my time for working on it is rather limited atm ... and you need some client app as well as a way to set up the key for the notification system
<brunch875> ogra, always one step ahead :)
<ogra_> what i currently do is simply excluding the kiwi irc client from the lifecycle :)
<ogra_> i actually gave a talk about that irc setup at the last ubucon in berlin :)
<MCMic_> Hey from my bq
<MCMic> MCMic_: test
<MCMic> brunch875: Nope, no background notification indeed, so sad. But it seems there not even HL on pseudo detection
<MCMic> As I said, a bit limited.
<brunch875> Yeah, that's why I mentioned this
<brunch875> apparently the w3c has formulated a draft for push api: https://www.w3.org/TR/push-api/
<ogra_> gsettings set com.canonical.qtmir lifecycle-exempt-appids [com.ubuntu.music,com.ubuntu.developer.ogra.kiwi-irc]
<ogra_> thats what i use to exclude kiwi from the lifecycle
<MCMic> (And it’s kind of sad we can’t just port a desktop irc client and tweak the UI, developping yet another IRC client seems crazy. But maybe it uses a lib which is generic I did not check)
<ogra_> (just dont fotrget to close it if you dont need it, else it drains your battery)
<brunch875> :D
 * brunch875 grabs the hacks
<ogra_> kiwi has builtin notification sounds if it isnt suspended and you get a ping
<MCMic> Is there any chance at having something based on libpurple for uTouch for instance?
<brunch875> MCMic: doesn't seem like there are plans for it just yet
<MCMic> does uTouch have a password keyring by the way? Just remembered how libpurple stores clear passwords and wondered about this
<brunch875> But webapps + push notifications sound like a good way to go
<MCMic> I don’t like/want webapps
<brunch875> well then, push notifications + server-heavy apps
<MCMic> xD
<brunch875> what I mean is running apps in the background isn't that necessary
<brunch875> I remember my last android device came bundled with a not-so-easy-to-remove facebook app which hogged RAM and drained battery
<brunch875> as soon as I flashed a basic rom to it, it would run much smoother
<MCMic> But I want app to run in the background
<brunch875> for what purpose?
<MCMic> It’s so stupid to deport something as simple as an IRC client to some server just to get notification
<MCMic> brunch875: it’s called multitasking :-P
<MCMic> Phones are real computers now, I don’t see why they should be limited in way desktop PCs are not.
<brunch875> MCMic: what I meant is you can have the skeleton of the IRC client installed and leave a server handle all the logic
<brunch875> it would make no difference to what you see
<MCMic> It creates a dependency to a server, a privacy problem, a useless use of bandwidth and processor
<MCMic> And unnecessary complicated network code
<brunch875> Knowing the IRC protocol, none of those would be issues :P
<brunch875> since you already have a dependency to server, there's no privacy, and networking/processing would remain pretty much the same
<MCMic> depending on one server or two is not the same thing
<MCMic> And this is not limited to IRC, there will be the same problem for other protocols too
<MCMic> I hope to have an XMPP client at some point
<MCMic> How does the telegram client works BTW? It has notifications but they are not synced with the app so it’s kind of weird
<Acou_Bass> query for anyone who knows the answer to this - ihave the 'gmail' app/webapp thing installed, and it pops up notifications on my e-mails which is nice... but is there any reason that things liek FB/Twitter cant also do that?
<Tm_T> Acou_Bass: api things I recall, but my twitter does give notifications
<Acou_Bass> hmm fair enough, i dont think mine does but maybe thats because i dont have them setup on twitter itself
<Acou_Bass> or amybe im just so unpopular that i dont get notifications on it anyway :D
<Tm_T> I recall it wasn't supposed to work at all
<Tm_T> I have no idea what way it does give notifications in mine
<Acou_Bass> XD
<aua> "openssl ciphers EXP" returns 7 export grade ciphers on OTA11.  According to https://www.openssl.org/blog/blog/2015/05/20/logjam-freak-upcoming-changes/ these ciphers have been disabled in OpenSSL v1.0.1m over a year ago.  What's the rationale for enabling weakest ciphers?
<ogra_> well, the phones are based on 15.04 ... you might want to file a bug so the change gets backported
<aua> ogra_: OK.  Thanks!
<ogra_> phones will switch to 16.04 eventually, but that will still take a while ...
<aua> ogra_: That was my next question. :-)
<KrisJace> Not only I cracked down the development but also solved few Libertine related problems, including an on screen keyboard. Libertine does not support phone's own OSK, so I developped my own to use inside applications running on xmir via libertine ;)
<KrisJace> More info in the vid description, documentation in the making.
<KrisJace> https://youtu.be/j__WaGH4aig
<ogra_> KrisJace, OSK support is nearly there, will be in OTA12
<KrisJace> great!
<KrisJace> but I didn't want ot wait
<ogra_> yeah
<s`_> KrisJace: u still have to click the button twice :D
<ogra_> and the good thing about ubuntu phones and tablets is that you can hack any aspect of them ;)
<KrisJace> great suggestion for libertine would be to make it possible from the scpe to control xvfb and corresponding vncserver
<KrisJace> so that you can dive into vnc remote desktop even before you dive in your phone via ssh
<KrisJace> I have successfully installed and used this with libertine container
 * ogra_ just uses a monitor :P
<KrisJace> ;)
<KrisJace> at least before miracast gets fully available
<KrisJace> vnc is still nice feature
<KrisJace> and I found it easy to use as well
<KrisJace> plus, you get legacy x11 environment
<KrisJace> I use it with openbox
<KrisJace> works great
<KrisJace> on my vid is just that
<KrisJace> but not from libertine
<KrisJace> from my own container
<KrisJace> i couldn't get lazarus to work on libertine
 * ogra_ just opened https://docs.google.com/document/d/1yJepibh68YaQijWO3Z3dWTtTTmzXnMmEE8eswhUXzw4/edit and had to LOL ... 
<ogra_> mzanetti, thanks for mentioning that it isnt my doc :)
<mzanetti> lol
<mzanetti> ogra_, I saw you mentioning that a couple of times already but people wouldn't believe it
<ogra_> yeah
<mzanetti> ogra_, btw, authenticator qr code scanning now working for you?
<ogra_> (my "thanks" above was actually serious :) )
<ogra_> dunno, when it didnt work i punched it in manually .... and now it works (i tend to not remove/add devices once they work)
<dobey> mardy: yeah, i think it would be better to not migrate, than to have all the extra stuff needed to do so. only real issue there is that not having a valid account makes in-app purchases slightly weird
<mardy> dobey: how so?
<dobey> mardy: because QtPurchasing has no way to send errors to the application. so if the dev does things slightly wrong, things can get a little weird
<mardy> dobey: so pay-ui would be one of those clients which will allow the password UI to open on top of them, right?
<dobey> mardy: no
<mardy> dobey: how should it handle invalidated tokens then?
<dobey> mardy: well, not a different UI than we have today anyway. pay-ui uses OnlineAccounts.Client
<dobey> mardy: pay-ui provides UI for logging in
<mardy> dobey: I understood that you were deleting the account and recreating it, therefore showing a UI
<dobey> mardy: pay-ui does Setup.exec() if there is no account
<mardy> dobey: but that's the thing we decided to leave for phase 2, right? As long as the UI that we popup looks essentially the same
<dobey> mardy: no. if the account is just invalidated but still there, then pay-ui will just require you to enter your password again, the same as we do today if it's been > 15 minutes since you logged in
<mardy> dobey: mmm... ok, so you would block the UI, and popup your UI when signond returns you the UserInteraction error?
<mardy> dobey: and then put the password+OTP you get from your UI in a new auth session?
<dobey> mardy: i guess. i still don't really understand how the "correct" way for all this stuff to work is.
<mardy> dobey: basically, you can choose between two ways:
<dobey> mardy: but i guess no there wouldn't be a UserInteraction error. when pay-ui gets the existing credentials, they would be invalid, so the "last updated time" would be 0, and we'd show the UI to enter the password, and then would just call login()
<mardy> 1) allow UI interaction to transparently happen - makes your code much easier, but you have little control over the UI (at least for now)
<dobey> the goal here is to not change pay-ui
<mardy> 2) prevent unwanted UI interactions, and you'll get an error; then you can collect the password/OTP yourself in your UI, and retry to authenticate with those data
<mardy> dobey: both are fine
<mardy> dobey: as I understand it, now pay-ui calls SSOService::login(), once it has collected the user credentials, right?
<dobey> if it's necessary to show the password entry field to buy something, yes
<mardy> dobey: ok, then I think that this doesn't need changes
<dobey> then it calls login() and if 2fa is required, will show that field and then call login() again
<mardy> dobey: perfect
<mardy> dobey: what might need to be changed (dunno, I didn't check) is error handling
<mardy> dobey: basically the OnlineAccounts.Client stuff should be called only on the AccountNotFound error, and not in other cases
<dobey> it shouldn't because libu1auth should send the error signals the same
<mardy> dobey: it might be already like this, I didn't check
<dobey> yes, we only call Setup.exec() when there is no existing account
<mardy> dobey: and you call login() when you either don't get a token, or the token is too old, right? Is this the logic?
<dobey> we require the password to be entered when the token is too old, yes
<dobey> i guess we need to make sure "invalidated (thus empty credentials) token" doesn't result in credentialsNotFound() but gives an empty token
<mardy> dobey: ah, right, then my branch was not doing the right thing there: I was indeed emitting credentialsNotFound()
<dobey> mardy: btw, why are there no docs for OnlineAccounts.Client on the developer site?
<mardy> dobey: I think I pinged someone about it a couple of times, then forgot
<mardy> dobey: let me double check...
<mardy> dobey: or maybe it was about bug 1512375, but I don't have any reason to believe that the outcome would be much different :-)
<ubot5> bug 1512375 in Ubuntu Developer Portal "Add API documentation for Online Accounts v2 " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1512375
<mardy> dobey: I'll file a bug
<dobey> ok
<dobey> was trying to figure out how to actually use an online account from a qml app last night, and couldn't figure it out
<dobey> for a personal project
<mardy> davidcalle: hi! who should I ping about bug 1588836 and bug 1512375?
<ubot5> bug 1588836 in Ubuntu Developer Portal "Add API documentation for Ubuntu.OnlineAccounts.Client" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1588836
<ubot5> bug 1512375 in Ubuntu Developer Portal "Add API documentation for Online Accounts v2 " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1512375
<dobey> mhall119: ^^
<mhall119> mardy: ping whomever is developing those APIs, the docs are imported from source
<mardy> mhall119: it's me :-)
<mhall119> is this a new package?
<mardy> mhall119: what should I do? It's not clear to me
<mardy> mhall119: one is relatively new (1 year?) the other is much older
<mhall119> mardy: we currently use ./get_package.py accounts-qml-module-doc
<mardy> mhall119: can we add more packages?
<dobey> mhall119: i think you need qml-module-ubuntu-onlineaccounts2-doc and qml-module-ubuntu-onlineaccounts-client-doc
<dobey> instead of accounts-qml-module-doc
<mardy> dobey, mhall119: I wouldn't completely remove accounts-qml doc, but it would be good if there was a way to make it less prominent
<mhall119> mardy: yes, but it'll require me pushing changes to the devportal code
<mhall119> mardy: sorry, docs are either there or not there
<dobey> mardy: i guess it will remain for the older framework versions
<mhall119> mardy: if you update the old docs with a warning about them being deprcated, that will get imported
<dobey> mardy: but we could drop it from the new one
<mardy> dobey: right
<mhall119> ah, yes, any released framework docs will not be changed, those are frozen forever
<mhall119> so we can drop it from newer ones
<mardy> mhall119: ok, then let them be published, I'll update them to specify their scope
<mhall119> mardy: I've assigned the bugs to me, I'll let you know when they go live
<mardy> mhall119: excellent, thanks
<mardy> mhall119: is it possible to customize the name shown in https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/current/ (for example to add a version number?)
<mardy> mhall119: I'm asking because accounts-qml-module-doc and qml-module-ubuntu-onlineaccounts2-doc have the same import string, but a different version
<mardy> mhall119: if it's not possible, then you should remove accounts-qml-module-doc
<Keerthi_> Hi, I am not sure whether I am at the right place to ask this question, I am having trouble when trying to connect my Meizu Pro5 to my lenovo WD100 wireless display adaptor
<mhall119> mardy: the docs should have the import string in the, like https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/apps/qml/sdk-15.04.4/Ubuntu.OnlineAccounts.Account/
<dobey> Keerthi_: didn't you just ask on askubuntu?
<mhall119> Keerthi_: I suppose this is as good a place as any, morphis and kgunn might be able to help
<ogra_> Keerthi_, is that a plain miracast adapter (only standards compliant ones work)
<kgunn> i dont have a pro  meself
 * ogra_ only has MS adapters
<morphis> Keerthi_: can you explain a bit more what kind of problems you have when connecting?
<ogra_> seems thats a lenovo specific device that only works with lenovo hardware
<ogra_> i guess they add something on top of miracast (like chromecast does)
<mardy> mhall119: ok, then I guess you should remove the old one; I'll add a comment on the bug
<Keerthi_> I am able to see, that is the connection is established, but when finalising, it shows as disconnected in the device
<Keerthi_> that is phone
<Keerthi_> and i get some strange sounds on TV and video flickering
<morphis> ogra_: that is possible
<morphis> Keerthi_: can you paste me the content of /var/log/upstart/aethercast.log?
<Keerthi_> ok, let me grab that
<morphis> ogra_: it claims it is compatible with "android 4.2, Windows 8 and above versions"
<anaran> hi, I read ota-11 brings firefox to m10. Is this also true for smartphones?
<ogra_> morphis, well, in the comments on amazon i read that people return it because it only works with lenovo devices
<morphis> ogra_: ah, should have read to the bottom of that page :-)
<ogra_> not generically with any miracast or WiDi
<dobey> ogra_, morphis: i already asked keerthi to file a bug: https://askubuntu.com/questions/781370/ota-11-not-able-to-connect-meizu-pro-5-to-lenovo-wd-100-adaptor
<morphis> dobey: sounds good
<ogra_> ah, you use it with a HTC phone ...
<ogra_> so it is at least compatible with something non lenovo
<dobey> Keerthi_: please file the bug as i suggested in your question on askubuntu
<Keerthi_> dobey_ :Thank you, sorry got lost in between
<dobey> Keerthi_: and attach the aethercast.log to the bug please :)
<Keerthi_> dobey_:sure, can you please let me know the path again
<dobey> Keerthi_: /var/log/upstart/aethercast.log
<ogra_> might be worth to add that to askubuntu
 * ogra_ guesses we'll have more people coming with such issues
<Keerthi_> dobey_: thank you
<morphis> ogra_: yes
<morphis> ogra_: that is what we have to waltk through :-)
<ogra_> yep
<dobey> the briar patch of non-compliant things
<morphis> dobey: yes
<dobey> morphis, kgunn: btw, i've noticed lately that unity8 is constantly using between 3-8% CPU while the phone is doing nothing. is it perhaps related to aethercast integration?
<morphis> dobey: is that being with aethercast connected or disconnected?
<dobey> morphis: i don't have any miracast devices to connect it to, so disconnected. and even if i "sudo service aethercast stop" it's still doing it
<kaisoz> hi there!
<kaisoz> does anybody know if is possible to install ubuntu touch in the Aquaris e5 hd 4g?
<kgunn> dobey: that's unity8 not unity8-dash?
<dobey> kgunn: yes
<kgunn> oh wait dobey so you still see aethercast running?
 * ogra_ noticed that his turbo doesnt seem to actually sleep :/
<dobey> kgunn: yes, but even without aethercast running, unity8 still uses the cpu
<ogra_> the battery graph is constantly going down ... no matter if the device was on or off
<kgunn> dobey: so "doing it"==unity8 using cpu, not aethercast still running
<ogra_> are we not putting it into deep sleep state ?
<kgunn> ogra_: how does that work? i would presume if unity8 keeps running....it won't let the kernel trigger that?
<kgunn> could be fault of shell...
<ogra_> kgunn, well, to my knowledge we had issues on all devices where the wlan driver kept it out of deep-sleep
<ogra_> i'm not talking about unity8 specifically here
<kgunn> dobey: what would be interesting, does unity8 show the same issue after fresh reboot (w/o having previously connected to aethercast)
<ogra_> sorry, coincidence that dobey mentioned that :)
<dobey> kgunn: i don't have any devices to connect aethercast to
<dobey> kgunn: so yes
<kgunn> ah, k
<kgunn> Saviq: ^ anyone already looking after such a thing?
<kgunn> unity8 running 3-8% constantly
<Saviq> kgunn, dobey, bug #1579031 maybe
<ubot5> bug 1579031 in Canonical System Image "High CPU usage (~10%) on Pro 5 when idle (with screen on)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1579031
<Saviq> I didn't find a relation between that and aethercast, but that doesn't mean there isn't one
<Saviq> s/find/notice/
<pmcgowan> my mx4 pretty steady at 2.9% for unity8
<pmcgowan> and battery drained overniht first time in a while
<pmcgowan> thats screen off
<kgunn> eeewww
<morphis> dobey: then it doesn't seem to be related
<ogra_> its a feature: "you can now leave your screen on all the time and will not use more battery than with screen off"
<ogra_> ;)
 * brunch875 applauds
<pmcgowan>  kreillin seems fine running stable
<pmcgowan> krillin
<pmcgowan> Saviq, shall I file a separate bug for screen off case
<pmcgowan> seems it regressed within last 3 weeks
<Saviq> pmcgowan, yeah, that sounds like it didn't go to sleep, not even about unity8
<pmcgowan> Saviq, but its at 3% constant
<pmcgowan> whereas the other mx4 doesnt do that with old image
<pmcgowan> separate from the battery drain issue
<pmcgowan> and sus[end_blocker tells me it is sleeping
<Saviq> pmcgowan, any case, yes, file a bug :)
<Saviq> I can confirm on krillin
<pmcgowan> Saviq, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1588873
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1588873 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "CPU usage with screen off" [Undecided,New]
<mpt> mardy: Sorry I was away. I just followed up on bug 1587829.
<ubot5> bug 1587829 in ubuntuone-credentials (Ubuntu) "Password error message is not localized" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1587829
<mardy> mpt: thanks
<dobey> mpt, mardy: that error is provided by the server; i moved the bug
<mardy> dobey: do you think that the server can deliver the translated message?
<dobey> mardy: not sure
<mardy> dobey: I'm almost sure it cannot :-)
<mardy> dobey: the bug must be fixed in ubuntuone-credentials, similarly to how the bug on the wrong email address was fixed
<dobey> huh?
<dobey> what bug?
<mardy> dobey: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-control-tower/ubuntuone-credentials/trunk/view/head:/online-accounts-provider/NewAccount.qml#L130
<mardy> dobey: not sure if there was a bug, actually
<dobey> mardy: that line is probably a bug in fact
<mpt> So either the server provides an error code, and the client localizes it
<mpt> Or the server provides an English error message and promises never ever to change it, and the client matches it and localizes it
<mardy> dobey: I have the branch where I think I'm handling the errors in a better way, but I'm not putting it for review since you asked not to put too many things in the plate
<mardy> mpt: 3) the client tells the locate to the server, and the server returns localized errors
<mardy> mpt: but in any case, the client needs to be changed too
<mardy> s/locate/locale/
<dobey> well, frankly, u1-credentials needs a major rewrite and redesign, but trying not to just dive in to do that, and fix things incrementally instead
<mardy> dobey: yep, but just FYI I have a branch where I'm rewriting the U1 plugin not to use libubuntuoneauth at all, so when you want to see it, just tell me
<dobey> first things first
<mpt> mardy, yeah, I guess (3) allows changing the server errors later without requiring people to update the client too
<dobey> exactly
<dobey> anyway, back to more immediate concerns
<dobey> the first of which is lunch. :)
<taiebot> Hi is it normal than vimeo scope got removed from the image today on rc-proposed ? Also i cannot find it anymore on the store.
<dobey> i think some old already-deprecated framework versions were removed in latest image
<taiebot> dobey: so Bye bye vimeo scope :'( it was making the video aggregator scope quite nice now there is only youtube and my videos as aggregators. For privacy i do not like showing my videos and what's left of the video scope is youtube results..
<dobey> taiebot: seems like a bug that just needs to get fixed
<dobey> taiebot: just filed bug #1588920 for it
<ubot5> bug 1588920 in Vimeo Scope "Framework version out of date" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1588920
<taiebot> dobey: thanks
<dobey> mardy: not still around are you?
<note4> Hello, is there anyone experienced on Samsung Galaxy Note 4 with Ubuntu touch?_
<ahoneybun> mm anyone with a Nexus 7 on rc-proposed?
#ubuntu-touch 2016-06-04
<mariogrip> dobey: 5.1 is out on the devel_stable and devel_rc-proposed channels, still a really unstable, and it's just for testing not daily driver
<mariogrip> dobey: do you have one of those microsoft cast device? if yes could you test if wireless display works with the new build?
<nhaines> ahoneybun: I'm running a Nexus 7 on rc-proposed.
<ahoneybun> nhaines: does it shut off randomly for you?
<nhaines> ahoneybun: nope! It does occasionally decide to think about its response for 10-90 seconds when I press the power button.
<ahoneybun> same here
<ahoneybun> mine turns off even with power someimes
<nhaines> Yes, but the screen wake bug is known and mine doesn't ever appear to spontaneously turn off.
<KrisJace> hey gys, I'd like to ask you, when all I see on the phone is Ubuntu version and so caller "r" number (release), like Ubuntu 15.04 (r343), how do I know the relation to so called OTAs ??
<ejat> build 488 devel-proposed not booting in mako
<ejat> anyone facing the same issue?
<sem-geologist> hello, after OTA 11 update my bq M10 (frieza) experience got worse
<sem-geologist> I wanted to fill the bug, but I don't know what exactly is the cause
<sem-geologist> 1. I noticed something going wrong with power: the battery gets drained often for 10 percent in couple of minutes
<sem-geologist> 2. Network connection for browser and in scopes randomly fails. But if I do ping 8.8.8.8 in terminal, there is no drops...
<sem-geologist> anyone?
<morsnowski> I saw an image for the galaxi tab 10.1 on the website, has any one ever gone through installing ubuntu on one of those?
<mike00> hi, is there anyone in chat?
<mike00> I'd like to know what "Support for multiple application windows" means: it's in the OTA-11 ReleaseNotes
<Helios> Hi can anyone tell me if ubuntu touch off the Beta phase is?
<s`> ogra_ is it possible to emulate android apps so far?
<Acke> Is there a away to make android play Button work on three Button headset?
<Acke> I'm on meizu 5 pro
<Acke> I'm sry my client disc.
<Acke> s there a away to make android play Button work on three Button headset?
<Acke> I'm on meizu 5 pro
<Acke> anyone tries miracast with ms wireless adapter? Does it work?
<anaran> Acke: hi, do you have firefox available on your meizu pro 5?
<anaran> Acke: do you have ota-11 installed?
 * ejat can someone share where can i bought the meizu pro 5 ? 
<Acke> Yes i have ota11
<Acke> tried on a samsung tv, but miracast on that one is broken i think.
<anaran> Acke: is Firefox available there? If yes, does it work well?
<Acke> i can check firefox
<Acke> but afraid i loose irc connection.
<Acke> mirror any msg to me if i disc? Brb
<anaran> Acke: I read m10 tablet has firefox and libreoffice with ota-11
<anaran> Acke: ok
<Acke> no firefox on meizu. Not possible to install from store either.
<tboston> moin
<JanC> there is no Firefox for Ubuntu Touch (yet?)
<tboston> maybe you guys have an idea
<anaran> Acke: too bad. Thanks for checking!
<tboston> I have a aquaris e5 hd ubuntu edition
<Acke> anaran, np
<tboston> I used to have android 5.0 on it but somehow, it doesnt boot anymore
<tboston> am in a boot loop
<tboston> only thing I can do is start teamwin recovery
<tboston> can I install ubuntu touch from within teamwin?
<anaran> JanC: the ota-11 (first convergence release) has it for m10 tablet.
<tboston> using fedora linux btw
<tboston> ahh and I can boot into fastboot mode
<tboston> if that helps
<JanC> anaran: you can run it using libertine, but I don't think that's officially available on the phones?
<bregma> not until OTA-12 for all phones
<bregma> only on m10 and 5 pro with OTA-11
<anaran> JanC: what is libertine?
<bregma> anaran, it's the officially-supported way of installing and running deb-packaged X11 applications under Unity 8
<Acke> how do i install libertine?
<anaran> ah
<bregma> anaran, it provides a confined container plus related infrastructure
<bregma> like XMir
<anaran> any ubuntu phones to expect soon? pro 5 is sold out and I would not mind if it where not a meizu phone
<JanC> Firefox and other desktop apps running with libertine probably also want a mouse/keyboard to work well...
<bregma> defintely... and a bigger screen
<bregma> at least for my eyes
<JanC> well, LibreOffice would likely be unusable on any phone screen
<bregma> I use a BT mouse, keyboard, and reading glasses with my m10
<JanC> hehe
<anaran> JanC: yep, but I would hope firefox to be as usable as on android
<JanC> anaran: like I said, there is no mobile Firefox for Ubuntu Touch (yet?)
<JanC> at least not that I know of  :)
<anaran> JanC: understood -- I am hoping for the convergence updates
<JanC> convergence won't help with that (that would only get you the desktop version)
<tboston> is there a way to install phablet-tools on an rpm based linux?
<anaran> JanC: oh, is the no ongoing effort to run firefox on ubuntu phones without external display, keyboard mouse, using just the touch interface and on-screen keyboard. fennec (firefox for android) works quite well at that and even supports add-on SDK extensions (with some limitations)
<JanC> anaran: I don't know if Mozilla or anybody else is working on that
<anaran> JanC: ah, thanks, I'll check with them
<JanC> I think that currently there aren't enough users for Mozilla to care, but who knows...
<knut_> jesus_, noone is active in the libertine channel.. TT
<anaran> JanC: just think of all the dozens of firefox os users :-)
<knut_> JanC: bregma, ping?
<JanC> knut_: sorry, I don't have a tablet (yet) so haven't really used it, but as this is IRC, please be patient  :)
<JanC> tboston: you could try to install from source, I suppose (although some changes might be needed?); seems like some people did that in the past
<tboston> JanC: any idea where to have a read about it?
<JakesDen> Hello.
<JakesDen> Anyone there able to help me with porting a mtk based android phone over to ubuntu-touch?
<JakesDen> Anyone there able to help me with porting a mtk based android phone over to ubuntu-touch?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<chip_xeno> hello someone know how to install ubuntu touch from flashable zip file on CWM recovery?
<ahoneybun> mm 2 updates for Talaan but the same version?
#ubuntu-touch 2016-06-05
<nkf1> Is it known when a Ubuntu Touch phone will be back in stock? It currently seems that they are all out of stock (besides the M10, which is not a phone).
<tboston> nkf1: how would the devs know?
<tboston> they dont sell hardware
<OerHeks> some shops do have them in stock https://www.amazon.de/Aquaris-4-5-Smartphone-Ubuntu-schwarz/dp/B00U80JX3C/280-6774267-3381342
<marklyford> Hi everyone, new ubuntu user but looking to get ubuntu touch running on a phone, anyone got any suggestions of what best phone I should get to run touch on ? (Apart from the ubuntu shipped products) I quite like the samsung note phones but looking for suggestions if possible. thanks in advance
<bitanarchy> What is the best phone for ubuntu touch?
<bitanarchy> Which is available in europe
<anaran> bitanarchy: I did not find any. Meizu Pro 5 UE is sold out. Also Firefox won't be available on a phone for the foreseeable future, which is a stopper for me.
<bitanarchy> you can put ubuntu touch on a nexus 5...
<bitanarchy> anaran: meizu pro 5 probably needs to be shipped from china... but how can it be sold out??
<anaran> bitanarchy: website says so: http://www.joybuy.com/1104324.html. Also, they only offered a gold model before, probably some left over stock nobody wanted :-)
<Guest63944> Hi, did anyone try 'piracast' with an meizu 5 pro ?
<popey> what's piracast?
<Guest63944> its a miracast receiver for the raspberry pi
<popey> neat. not tried it. might give it a go though
<Guest63944> the bad thing is, that you need a special tp-link wifi-dongle that supports it :(
<Guest63944> i dont have a wifi dongle yet, thats why i am asking
<popey> oh, that's annoying
<Guest63944> okok, so i will have to try that myself ;)
<Guest63944> i have another question: is there a non-terminal way to remove apps comletely?
<Guest63944> there are several files left after i 'removed' chatter from my phone, for example
<popey> Guest63944: sudo click unregister foo.click 1.0
<Guest63944> popey: so, there is no way achieving this in the gui?
<popey> sure, long press on the app and choose uninstall
<popey> you asked for terminal though so that's what I gave you :)
<Guest63944> yes, and this uninstallation will leave several files on the phone. in .local/share/.. for example
<Guest63944> hehe, i was asking for a non-terminal way :P
<popey> oh, sorry, my bad
<popey> yeah, we have an open  bug for the files in your home directory, sorry about that
<Guest63944> the problem i had was the following: chatter refused to work for me. i decided to reinstall it. reinstallation didnt solve the problem. So i uninstslled the app and additionally deleted the folder in local/share. -> problem solved, chatter works again
<Guest63944> popey: ok, thanks :)
<pana> hello? Is anyone around I can ask sth related to porting to a new device?
<pana> \help
<ahoneybun> nhaines: I think we should make a list of some bluetooth mouses that work with Ubuntu Touch
<popey> ahoneybun: there are mice that don't!?!
<ahoneybun> popey: the one I have
<popey> which make / model?
<ahoneybun> Microsoft Designer Mouse
<popey> does it have an actual model number on the bottom?
<ahoneybun> nope very clean on the bottom
<popey> https://www.microsoft.com/hardware/en-gb/p/designer-bluetooth-mouse
<popey> is that it?
<ahoneybun> yea
<popey> ah, it's bluetooth 4
<popey> that's probably why
<ahoneybun> now if someone says it is because of that BLE
<ahoneybun> Logitech Ultrathin Touch Mouse T630
<ahoneybun> that has BLE and it works
<ahoneybun> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1tfAwXhfHZ-zbjECO0QUnT6MCz81YKAmjAdhGHxHz3fA/edit#gid=0
<popey> that says bluetooth
<popey> not le
<ahoneybun> btw popey the switching from desktop to tablet is fast and nice
<ahoneybun> mm?
<popey> I think it really is just bluetooth LE only devices that you will have issues with
<popey> not generic bluetooth ones
<ahoneybun> popey: that makes it hard for me to choice a mouse that I know will work
<popey> not really
<popey> just avoid the bluetooth le ones
<ahoneybun> mm
<popey> the logitech one specifically says it's bluetooth 3.0
<popey> so just avoid the 4.0 ones
<ahoneybun> http://www.amazon.com/Logitech-Ultrathin-Touch-Mouse-Windows/dp/B00DR8LA6U
<ahoneybun> this one is pretty cool
<ahoneybun> with gestures
<popey> neat
<ahoneybun> works decent with scopes
<ahoneybun> can we only get the NearBy scope with a special channel?
<popey> dunno, my device has it
<popey> i like that it shows my two nearest pubs at the top :)
<ahoneybun> mm rc-proposed does not have it
<ahoneybun> I think ubuntu/rc-proposed
<popey> http://imgur.com/hsHahRX nearby shows me two pubs, a curry place and a chip shop. so british :)
<popey> mine is the meizu pro 5 so whatever channel that's using
<popey> ubuntu-touch/stable/meizu.en
<ahoneybun> I think I have ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/ubuntu
<ahoneybun> on the Nexus 7
<dobey> ahoneybun: https://uappexplorer.com/app/com.canonical.unity-scope-nearby
<mariogrip> dobey: did you see my message 1 or 2 days ago?
<ahoneybun> dobey: it has 0 reviews which was odd to me
<popey> its hard to review scopes
<popey> the ui doesn't make it easy
<ahoneybun> oh
<dobey> mariogrip: yeah. i don't have any miracast devices, so i can't test it.
<mariogrip> dobey: ah ok :)
<JanC> I think the only way to review scopes is by searching for them in the store, right?
<XaRz> I need some newbie info about this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/webbrowser-app/+bug/1408760
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1408760 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu RTM) "Streaming video does not work" [High,Confirmed]
<XaRz> This bug is not tagged in ubuntu Touch right?
<XaRz> Because I have the same in ubuntu touch m10 (frieza) and I don0t know if the developers are aware of this bug.
<dobey> JanC: yes
<mariogrip> someone with an nexus 5 and an microsoft miracast device?
<mariogrip> or, is there someway i can simulate a miracast device?
<svij> mariogrip: there are miracast receiver apps for android. Does that might help you?
<mariogrip> svij: maybe i'll try, Thanks! :D
<svij> mariogrip: good luck :)
<mariogrip> humm, it cannot find any devices, but i don't know if that's something to do with ubuntu or android...
<mariogrip> ok, i tried a different android app now, and now it finds the device, but nothing happens when i try to connect.
<mariogrip> popey: ping
#ubuntu-touch 2017-05-29
<eonym> hello everybody, I'm trying to put my aquaris E4.5 ubuntu edition to android following this tutorial http://a25.co/ubuntu-phone-how-to-install-android/ from ubuntu desktop but it doesn't work, when I try to lauch flash_tool.sh it tell  formatting errot for exec()
<eonym> is someone can help me ?
<eonym> error*
#ubuntu-touch 2017-05-30
<chatter29> hey guys
<chatter29> allah is doing
<chatter29> sun is not doing allah is doing
<chatter29> to accept Islam say that i bear witness that there is no deity worthy of worship except Allah and Muhammad peace be upon him is his slave and messenger
<lotus2418> hi all is it posible to install ubuntu touch on motorola x force? have been searching the web. but cant find any thing.. was hoping because is runs the same software like nexus phones
<vortic> hi!
#ubuntu-touch 2017-05-31
<brewswang> How to install ubuntu touch in Lee Max2
<Flohack> Someone should kill this channel...
<Flohack> Lots of outdated Links in the header xD
<k1l> i wonder if we should forward this channel to the ubports channel or something
<Flohack> At least remove all dead/inappropriate links in the description and linkto UBports
<k1l> is there a team left to decide? sil2100 you have an idea what to put in the topic (since you were the last one to change it)
<Flohack> A nightmare: Canonical dropped the phone, but the online resources stay active thenext 100 years xD
 * genii keeps waiting for his Edge refund cheque in the mail
<sil2100> k1l: hey! Not sure, I was only responsible for update preparation so the only things I was putting there were OTA statuses
<Flohack> ^^
<sil2100> I guess a link to ubports might be a good start
<Flohack> Yeah would be glad to see it here.
<k1l> sil2100: ok. since there is no team on the canonical side left i will talk to the community manager team for what to do.
<Flohack> Yes plz
<popey> hello
<popey> I would forward this channel to ubports.
<popey> (if #ubports are happy with that)
<Flohack> Yes sure I think this is a good idea. But I will ask the others just give me a sec ;)
<popey> others?
<Flohack> mariogrip e.g.
<Flohack> Ok popey cou can do it
<popey> k1l: I'd say we should do it.
<Flohack> yeah lets do it xD
<k1l> popey: yes, just saw your action here after i asked in the community team channel after i was afk. i dont know if the ubuntu community has any intentions for the touch community besides the ubports. but i guess that would be the proper way for now, since its a deadend in here.
<popey> k1l: no, no plans. It's basically ubports or nothing
<Flohack> Then let it be UBports! :)
<k1l> popey: then forward, i guess
<Flohack> Aye! We are delighted
#ubuntu-touch 2017-06-02
<ironmantis7x> Hi
<ironmantis7x> Will there be any updates or continuation of Ubuntu Touch project?
<k1l_> ironmantis7x: not from the canonical side. but the #ubports community is forming to keep the project alive.
<ironmantis7x> Great!
<ironmantis7x> I want to contribute and support!
<ironmantis7x> I am a newbie to linux and software development. But I have twenty years as a test engineer
<ironmantis7x> How can I help?
<k1l_> then talk to the ubports guys, help is welcome there
<ironmantis7x> How can I get access to the #imports community?
<k1l_> /join #ubports
<ironmantis7x> Is there a url for them? Thanks for letting me know?
<k1l_> https://ubports.com
<ironmantis7x> Thanks!!!
<k1l_> telegram group: https://ubports.com/telegram (if you use/have telegram)
<ironmantis7x> By the way -- I started running links in 2007 as my full time OS and have never looked back!!
<ironmantis7x> I love linux!!
<ironmantis7x> Thanks!!
<Szymkowiak> join
#ubuntu-touch 2017-06-03
<Labeeb32> Is it still possible to install Ubuntu on android mobiles? Via desktop method. Mine is mtk6582 huawei honor 3c lite
<axisys> how do I find out which ota image I need while running ubuntu touch?
<axisys> adb reboot bootloader
<axisys> oops
<axisys> https://developers.google.com/android/ota#hammerhead
<axisys> I need waze and I do not see it in ubuntu app store
<axisys> dmesg says Machine: Qualcomm MSM 8974 HAMMERHEAD (Flattened Device Tree), model: LGE MSM 8974 HAMMERHEAD
<axisys> how do I map that to hammerhead ota images?
<matv1> axisys what are you trying to do? are running Ubuntu touch on your N5 now?
<axisys> matv1: yes I am running ubuntu touch on N5 ,, I need a waze on my phone.. since ubuntu touch does not have it, I am trying to restore to a OTA .. and there are few for hammerhead(link) and not sure which one to apply
<axisys> applying the latest factory image.. thanks
<matv1> axisys oh right good luck thn :)
